# At least 10 dead in Paris shooting



## punit

Gunmen kill 10 at Paris magazine office that published ISIS cartoon

RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## WAJsal

RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

This act of bestiality is an attack is just another sign that religious fundamentalism needs to be eradicated from the face of the Earth. The so called Islamic "state" is a cancer to the global community and needs to be wiped out....

R.I.P.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

> (Reuters) - At least 10 people were killed in a shooting at the Paris offices of Charlie Hebdo, a satirical newspaper firebombed in the past after publishing cartoons joking about Muslim leaders, French TV channel iTELE reported.
> 
> France Info radio also said police had confirmed a toll of 10 dead and five injured. Reuters had no immediate official confirmation of deaths.
> 
> The news channel quoted a witness as saying he saw the incident from a building nearby in the heart of the French capital.
> 
> "About a half an hour ago two black-hooded men entered the building with Kalashnikovs (guns)," Benoit Bringer told the station. "A few minutes later we heard lots of shots," he said, adding that the men were then seen fleeing the building.
> 
> A police official, Luc Poignant, said he was aware of one journalist dead and several injured, including three police officers.
> 
> "It's carnage," Poignant told BFM TV.
> 
> A firebomb attack gutted the headquarters of Charlie Hebdo in November 2011 after it put an image of the Prophet Mohammad on its cover.



At least 10 dead in Paris shooting: French media| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## senses

Damn, like imsay, they are only good at killing unarmed people.


----------



## BDforever




----------



## root

RIP.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

RIP!


----------



## Devil Soul

*Gun attack on French magazine Charlie Hebdo kills 11*





Gunmen have attacked the Paris office of French satirical magazine Charlie Hebdo, killing 11 people and injuring 10, French officials say.

Witnesses spoke of sustained gunfire at the office as the attackers opened fire with assault rifles.

The satirical weekly has courted controversy in the past with its take on news and current affairs.

Its latest tweet was a cartoon of the Islamic State militant group leader, Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi.

An eyewitness, Benoit Bringer, told French TV channel Itele: "Two black-hooded men entered the building with Kalashnikovs. A few minutes later we heard lots of shots."

The men were then seen fleeing the building.

"It's carnage," French police official Luc Poignant told another French channel, BFMTV.

The magazine was fire-bombed in November 2011 a day after it carried a caricature of the Prophet Muhammad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

Not going to help at all.

Shows a religion in poor light.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gau8av

fukin' jihadi scum strike again


----------



## Hulk

This is going to increase scrutiny of Muslims in getting Europe or US Visa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gau8av

wonder how many will protest against PEGIDA rallies now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ito

RIP...


----------



## SrNair

RIP.

Or in other means that was a terrorists
attack.


----------



## coffee_cup

RIP to the deceased!

And f* extremists everywhere in the world! I hope these b!tches are caught and hanged in public !


----------



## Devil Soul

Not Good At All.... This will further boost the popularity of Anti Islam parties in EURO... 
. i have a conspiracy theory all this done too boost their popularity

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pak-marine

*Gun attack on French magazine Charlie Hebdo kills 11*




Police and rescue services near the office of Charlie Hebdo
Continue reading the main story
*Related Stories*

Latest updatesLive
Magazine profile
Attack on French satirical paper
Gunmen have attacked the Paris office of French satirical magazine Charlie Hebdo, killing 11 people and injuring 10, French officials say.

Witnesses spoke of sustained gunfire at the office as the attackers opened fire with assault rifles.

The satirical weekly has courted controversy in the past with its take on news and current affairs.

Its latest tweet was a cartoon of the Islamic State militant group leader, Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi.

An eyewitness, Benoit Bringer, told French TV channel Itele: "Two black-hooded men entered the building with Kalashnikovs. A few minutes later we heard lots of shots."

The men were then seen fleeing the building.

"It's carnage," French police official Luc Poignant told another French channel, BFMTV.

The magazine was fire-bombed in November 2011 a day after it carried a caricature of the Prophet Muhammad.

*More on This Story*


----------



## Red Spinifex

Unbelievable! These pigs are trying to intimidate the world into silence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gau8av

2 escaped and still on the lose, can possibly kill more innocents in their jihad


----------



## Gabriel92

Some source reported : 9 workers of Charlie Ebdo ,2 police officers killed,and other persons injured. some in critical conditions.
Some reported that they were armed with AKs,and even a rocket launcher.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

RIP .... 

11 slaughtered for a cartoon .. The world armies should surround these scum bags and annihilate them


----------



## Inqhilab

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Mubarakan, Islam's 'peaceful image' is being strengthened through these actions. First it was coz someone made a cartoon of the prophet, I guess now cartoons of his so called representatives in terror organizations will also be met with 'retribution'.











This satire magazine pokes every religion but some have little brains with little tolerance level.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## T90TankGuy

Bastards always target the innocent who cant fight back. 
RIP


----------



## Irfan Baloch

punit said:


> Gunmen kill 10 at Paris magazine office that published ISIS cartoon
> 
> RIP


RIP
RIP
RIP

Ban islam
attack Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T90TankGuy

root said:


> It is US fault they created ISIS and enjoyed destroying Syria and Iraq now their own medicine is biting them back.


Are you trying to justify these scums?


----------



## Koovie

So these monsters are still on the run?! 

I hope they die a slow and painful death...


----------



## Irfan Baloch

jbgt90 said:


> Bastards always target the innocent who cant fight back.
> RIP


bastards always attack the unarmed who cant fight back.
innocent or guilty is a point of view and can be debated. to kill that needless bickering by apologists

just concentrate on the fact that attack was on those who were unarmed.

the Taliban apologists in Pakistan have evolved and adapted after Peshawar tragedy.
they criticise the candle vigil terming it unislamic.



root said:


> It is US fault they created ISIS and enjoyed destroying Syria and Iraq now their own medicine is biting them back.


I will agree if they are attacking Qatar Saudia and America..

NOT France

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## temujin

B*****rds!!! Parisians have never been renowned for being very friendly but this is going to make life difficult both for locals and tourists who even remotely resemble adherents of a certain faith. I am due to visit the place with my little one on our way down under in a few months and I am now genuinely concerned about our safety.

Expect this to be a shot in the arm for Marie Le Pen and the National Front...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

11 dead, 10 wounded in shooting at Paris headquarters of French satirical weekly Charlie Hebdo

PARIS: 11 people were killed in a shooting at the Paris offices of Charlie Hebdo, a satirical newspaper firebombed in the past after publishing cartoons joking about Muslim leaders, French TV channel iTELE reported.

Police have confirmed a toll of 11 dead and 10 wounded, of which five were injured critically.

The news channel quoted a witness as saying he saw the incident from a building nearby in the heart of the French capital.

"About a half an hour ago two black-hooded men entered the building with Kalashnikovs (guns)," Benoit Bringer told the station. "A few minutes later we heard lots of shots," he said, adding that the men were then seen fleeing the building.

A police official, Luc Poignant, said he was aware of one journalist dead and several injured, including three police officers.

"It's carnage," Poignant told BFM TV.

A firebomb attack gutted the headquarters of Charlie Hebdo in November 2011 after it put an image of the Prophet Mohammad on its cover.

French President Francois Hollande will go to the scene of a shooting at satirical magazine Charlie Hebdo and then hold an emergency government meeting, a source at his office said

11 dead, 10 wounded in shooting at Paris headquarters of French satirical weekly Charlie Hebdo - The Times of India


----------



## pak-marine

root said:


> I am just saying when Iraq and Syria are under war they laugh when Muslim die in dozens now they are weeping.You reap what you sow.



Shame on you .. unarmed Innocent people are dead .. Hippocratic bunch we have in this country no wonder pakistan is such a cock up

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yuba

temujin said:


> Expect this to be a shot in the arm for Marie Le Pen and the National Front..


I was thinking the same thing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

I saw a video showing the attack,and we can see the men screaming "allah akbar".

EN DIRECT. Attentat à Charlie Hebdo : au moins 11 morts

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Red Spinifex

I hope the French cops find these vermin and impale their severed heads on stakes in the middle of Paris.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jarves

RIP


----------



## temujin

root said:


> I am just saying when Iraq and Syria are under war they laugh when Muslim die in dozens now they are weeping.You reap what you sow.



Have you no shame??? Regardless of the rights and wrongs of past Western intervention, its Muslims killing each other all over the Middle East at the moment and apologists like you only merely encourage the slaughter through your spurious attempts to shift all the blame on to the 'West'.

I hope your IP is being tracked by agencies as we speak and you receive a visit from men in black suits in the near future. Bring on the police state, I say!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Mubarakan, Islam's 'peaceful image' is being strengthened through these actions. First it was coz someone made a cartoon of the prophet, I guess now cartoons of his so called representatives in terror organizations will also be met with 'retribution'.


While I agree, nothing is necessarily sacred, but this sane statement might be easily misconstrued.

RIP.


----------



## pak-marine

root said:


> And all people dying in Syria and Iraq are not important are they given same coverage?



Any unarmed civilians slaughtered in this manner is plain wrong and should be condemned no matter who they are !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T90TankGuy

root said:


> I am just saying when Iraq and Syria are under war they laugh when Muslim die in dozens now they are weeping.You reap what you sow.


Read post #31 
@Oscar , this guy seem to be justifying terrorist. do take action.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pak-marine

murdered for posting this image ... Any one knowing french can you translate what does it say


----------



## root

I condemn the attack on France.I hope they take up strict against them.


----------



## magudi

RIP
Right wingers were already on the rise and now this


----------



## I <3 PAK ARMY

RIP


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foggy_Bottom

root said:


> It is US fault they created ISIS and enjoyed destroying Syria and Iraq now their own medicine is biting them back.





root said:


> I am just saying when Iraq and Syria are under war they laugh when Muslim die in dozens now they are weeping.You reap what you sow.



Muslims kill Muslims by 50X over the numbers we killed in Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pangu

My condolences to France for this tragedy.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

rest in peace for the dead


----------



## Paksanity

RIP

Terrible thing to happen in' City of Love'


----------



## jamahir

root said:


> And all people dying in Syria and Iraq are not important are they given same coverage?



i support your point, sir... you are not denying this killing but only questioning the western governments who deny murderers by their proxies - isis/fsa/hamas/qaeda/taliban/jemah etc - of 180,000+ syrians.

i also support the french police... may they hunt the criminals, and if their reasons turn out to be "muslims" "outraged" at some cartoon, may the police eliminate them in a public firing squad which must be televised internationally.

@jbgt90 @pak-marine @Irfan Baloch ^^^

-------

@mujhaidind @Falcon29 @IbnTaymiyyah 

what is your reaction??


----------



## Pulsar

third eye said:


> Not going to help at all.
> 
> Shows a religion in poor light.


These fukers have no religion. They pretend to be Muslims, but they're not!


----------



## T90TankGuy

root said:


> I condemn the attack on France.I hope they take up strict against them.


You mean as an afterthought, after i reported you to the Admin?


----------



## BDforever

two terrorists still alive and on run ....


----------



## T90TankGuy

jamahir said:


> i support your point, sir... you are not denying this killing but only questioning the western governments who deny murderers by their proxies - isis/fsa/hamas/qaeda/taliban/jemah etc - of 180,000+ syrians.
> 
> i also support the french police... may they hunt the criminals, and if their reasons turn out to be "muslims" "outraged" at some cartoon, may the police eliminate them in a public firing squad which must be televised internationally.
> 
> @jbgt90 @pak-marine @Irfan Baloch ^^^
> 
> -------
> 
> @mujhaidind @Falcon29 @IbnTaymiyyah
> 
> what is your reaction??


Let us face a few realities. this sort of coverage is given to countries in the west because its not an everyday occurrence, Unlike the other countries mentioned where sadly this is the norm everyday. 
No body is stopping the local press in these countries to publish what they want but very few stand up against fundamentalists.


----------



## root

These terrorists have no religion they just like to spread violence.


----------



## T-Faz

root said:


> It is US fault they created ISIS and enjoyed destroying Syria and Iraq now their own medicine is biting them back.



Are you justifying the death of innocent people just because the US Gov did something in some other part of the world?

Fairly stupid thing to do this. Tomorrow France can drop a bomb on your city and use the logic you used.

On the news itself, Muslim extremists have become the biggest menace this world is facing right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Donatello

What non-sense. And how the heck did they manage to smuggle in AK47s and Rocket Launchers in the heart of Europe?

RIP poor victims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheNoob

Happy to live far away from these sorts of muslims.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

jamahir said:


> i support your point, sir... you are not denying this killing but only questioning the western governments who deny murderers by their proxies - isis/fsa/hamas/qaeda/taliban/jemah etc - of 180,000+ syrians.
> 
> i also support the french police... may they hunt the criminals, and if their reasons turn out to be "muslims" "outraged" at some cartoon, may the police eliminate them in a public firing squad which must be televised internationally.
> 
> @jbgt90 @pak-marine @Irfan Baloch ^^^
> 
> -------
> 
> @mujhaidind @Falcon29 @IbnTaymiyyah
> 
> what is your reaction??



proxies .. boss you seem stuck in those half baked conspiracy theories .. problem lies in the muslim world

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Devil Soul said:


> Not Good At All.... This will further boost the popularity of Anti Islam parties in EURO...
> . i have a conspiracy theory all this done too boost their popularity



Jihadi extremists and right-wing anti-Islam parties are great allies.


----------



## Gabriel92

12 killed now.
10 Charile Hebdo journalists,2 police officers.
RIP.


----------



## ayesha.a

ResurgentIran said:


> Jihadi extremists and right-wing anti-Islam parties are great allies.


Have anti-islam parties in France or Germany done something like this? If not, don't try to pretend equivalence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

temujin said:


> B*****rds!!! Parisians have never been renowned for being very friendly but this is going to make life difficult both for locals and tourists who even remotely resemble adherents of a certain faith. I am due to visit the place with my little one on our way down under in a few months and I am now genuinely concerned about our safety.
> 
> Expect this to be a shot in the arm for Marie Le Pen and the National Front...



Its better that you stay put and do not go to Paris. Safety comes first.



ayesha.a said:


> Have anti-islam parties in France or Germany done something like this? If not, don't try to pretend equivalence.



What are you talking about?
Horrific things like this strenghten anti-Islam and right wing parties. This is a huge victory for them. This was my point, so dont put words in my mouth.
Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

RIP ! 

These barbaric people must be rooted out from the society the way a tumor is !


----------



## T-123456

May they rest in peace.
How dumb can you be.


----------



## ayesha.a

Irfan Baloch said:


> RIP
> RIP
> RIP
> 
> Ban islam
> attack Iran


Iran??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mujhaidind

jamahir said:


> what is your reaction??


Personally I don't care. I am not saddened neither happy.


----------



## ResurgentIran

ayesha.a said:


> Iran??


----------



## ayesha.a

ResurgentIran said:


> What are you talking about?
> Horrific things like this strenghten anti-Islam and right wing parties. This is a huge victory for them. This was my point, so dont put words in my mouth.
> Thank you.


Sorry, I misunderstood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

R.I.P



jamahir said:


> @mujhaidind
> what is your reaction??



y did u tag him in this post ??


----------



## Audio

Donatello said:


> And how the heck did they manage to smuggle in AK47s and Rocket Launchers in the heart of Europe?



Russian, Serbian, Albanian etc mafia. The weapons themselves likely originate from Warsaw Pact stockpile in the countries mentioned, plus Hungary, Czech, Bulgaria, Romania. AK's were licensed produced in at least three WP countries, also RPG's, it's variants and various other RPG inspired launchers.

It's very easy to get AK at least, and any sort of pistol in Europe, AK was priced at 100 Deutsch Marks when ex.Yugoslavia was breaking up, TT gun also 100DM, Beretta 92 300DM etc etc...


----------



## Armstrong

@Gabriel92 - My condolences, brother ! 

I hope that both our countries can rid ourselves of the menace of terrorism and extremism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Irfan Baloch said:


> bastards always attack the unarmed who cant fight back.
> innocent or guilty is a point of view and can be debated. to kill that needless bickering by apologists
> 
> just concentrate on the fact that attack was on those who were unarmed.
> 
> the Taliban apologists in Pakistan have evolved and adapted after Peshawar tragedy.
> they criticise the candle vigil terming it unislamic.
> 
> 
> I will agree if they are attacking Qatar Saudia and America..
> 
> NOT France


France has been attacking Muslims for really long time they were part of attack on Afghanistan. They have been doing there level best to piss of Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

ayesha.a said:


> Sorry, I misunderstood.



No problem, my friend.


----------



## Mujraparty

holy shit the video of bastards executing cop is scary ...!! they seem well trained ... 

RIP


----------



## ResurgentIran

eowyn said:


> holy shit the video of bastards executing cop is scary ...!! they seem well trained ...
> 
> RIP



Which video?


----------



## itachiii

temujin said:


> B*****rds!!! Parisians have never been renowned for being very friendly but this is going to make life difficult both for locals and tourists who even remotely resemble adherents of a certain faith.
> \



is it iranians who killed those journalists ??


----------



## Zarvan

The way they are dressed clearly indicates either its ISIS or inspired by them.


----------



## Mujraparty

ResurgentIran said:


> Which video?



cant post it too graphic, against forum rules , its in live leak and you tube ..


----------



## StormShadow

And they say...Islam is a religion of peace!
RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

Only expelling them out of EU can save them in future


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Zarvan said:


> France has been attacking Muslims for really long time they were part of attack on Afghanistan. They have been doing there level best to piss of Muslims.


And if this is the response, does it not make it important for France to intensify such attacks?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ahiska

RIP to all victims
We cant judge any human on this world for this job there is Allah
Those terrorists attacked people with the reasoning to protect the prophet but in reality they are more and more destroying his image.


----------



## utraash

RIP to dead ones....


----------



## SrNair

Gabriel92 said:


> Some source reported : 9 workers of Charlie Ebdo ,2 police officers killed,and other persons injured. some in critical conditions.
> Some reported that they were armed with AKs,and even a rocket launcher.



Their actions was caught on tape .Video is repeating in medias


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Zarvan said:


> France has been attacking Muslims for really long time they were part of attack on Afghanistan. They have been doing there level best to piss of Muslims.


no excuse to do the same and attack the journalists and passers by



SarthakGanguly said:


> And if this is the response, does it not make it important for France to intensify such attacks?


it justifies France attacks what else?
it shows that terrorists copy exactly what they blame the French military for

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T90TankGuy

SarthakGanguly said:


> And if this is the response, does it not make it important for France to intensify such attacks?


Why bother ? this guys is a terrorist sympathizer. everyone here know that .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ExtraOdinary

They executed a police officer, its on video


----------



## itachiii

The attack took jst an hour after posting the pic on twitter ..

The last tweet on Charlie Hebdo's account came less than an hour before the shooting. It was a picture depicting Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, the leader of the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS), with a message sardonically wishing him, "Best wishes."

Charlie Hebdo, French satirical magazine, Paris office attack leaves casualties - CBS News


----------



## ghoul

root said:


> And all people dying in Syria and Iraq are not important are they given same coverage?



In Syria and Iraq, it's an Arab killing a fellow Arab. In France, it's an Arab killing his host citizens. There's a difference. An Arab was killing his fellow Arabs even when there was no 9-11.

PS: Pakistanis were radicalized by the Arabs too. Ever wonder why Barelvi madrassahs and mosques are dirt poor, yet wahaabi and deobandis are so rich and all?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Barakah

wow that's brutal, who would of thought...


----------



## ghoul

TheNoob said:


> Happy to live far away from these sorts of muslims.....



These sorts of muslims are in every neighbourhood of Pakistan, except for interior Sindh and rural Potohar, which are free from the curse of wahaabism+deobandism thus far(though Ayaz Amir warned of a PML-N backed central Punjabi deobandi migration into Potohar). In big cities, they have hijacked every single mosque literally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PeaceGen

Muslim extremists, I have to draw the line somewhere, and i'm drawing it here :

you have chosen to attack freedom of satire against Islamic extremism with severe violence in a zone that I really want to keep peaceful. you leave us of NATO no other option than going on the offensive. I suggest a sustained heavy jamming and disruption attack against all islamic extremism ideology distribution channels, especially in the EU and North-America and Australia, not a re-invasion of islamic countries by NATO, which is quite frankly a bit too costly at the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trident2010

*12 dead, 10 wounded in shooting at Paris headquarters of French satirical weekly Charlie Hebdo*

PARIS: Black-hooded gunmen shot dead at least 12 people at the Paris offices of the satirical newspaper Charlie Hebdo, a publication firebombed in the past after publishing cartoons lampooning Muslim leaders and the Prophet Mohammad, police said.

French President Francois Hollande headed to the scene of the attack and the government said it was raising France's security level to the highest notch.

"This is a terrorist attack, there is no doubt about it," Hollande told reporters.

Another 10 people were injured in the incident and police union official Rocco Contento described the scene inside the offices as "carnage".

"About a half an hour ago two black-hooded men entered the building with Kalashnikovs (rifles)," witness Benoit Bringer told the TV station. "A few minutes later we heard lots of shots," he said, adding that the men were then seen fleeing the building.

France is already on high alert after calls last year from Islamist militants to attack its citizens and interests in reprisal for French military strikes on Islamist strongholds in the Middle East and Africa.


British Prime Minister David Cameron described the attack as sickening.

Late last year, a man shouting "Allahu Akbar" ("God is greatest") injured 13 by ramming a vehicle into a crowd in the eastern city of Dijon. Prime Minister Manuel Valls said at the time France had "never before faced such a high threat linked to terrorism".

A firebomb attack gutted the headquarters of Charlie Hebdo, a publication that has always courted controversy with satirical attacks on political and religious leaders, in November 2011 after it put an image of the Prophet Mohammad on its cover.

The last tweet on Charlie Hebdo's account mocked Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, the leader of the Islamic State, which has taken control of large swathes of Iraq and Syria.


12 dead, 10 wounded in shooting at Paris headquarters of French satirical weekly Charlie Hebdo - The Times of India


----------



## Zarvan

SarthakGanguly said:


> And if this is the response, does it not make it important for France to intensify such attacks?


Than France will also face more. France just need to pull out all troops from Muslim lands, and also France needs to ban insult of any religion just like raising question on holocaust is ban. Than France will be not be much on radar of these guys.


----------



## SrNair

Zarvan said:


> France has been attacking Muslims for really long time they were part of attack on Afghanistan. They have been doing there level best to piss of Muslims.



So?
Did they send firing squads like to target unarmed people?



Zarvan said:


> France has been attacking Muslims for really long time they were part of attack on Afghanistan. They have been doing there level best to piss of Muslims.



So?
Did they send firing squads like to target unarmed people?


----------



## genmirajborgza786

root said:


> I am just saying when Iraq and Syria are under war they laugh when Muslim die in dozens now they are weeping.You reap what you sow.


@Jungibaaz please Ban this guy , he is openly justifying such heinous attacks

on topic
RIP
hope these ISIS scums are annihilated , rascals by doing such heinous crimes , put's the rest of the muslim communities in trouble

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Zarvan said:


> Than France will also face more. France just need to pull out all troops from Muslim lands, and also France needs to ban insult of any religion just like raising question on holocaust is ban. Than France will be not be *much on radar of these guys*.


That means imposing a ban on free thinking on a country where it pretty much originated!

If I was a Frenchman, I would simply deport all these folks to where they came from - no questions asked.  I am sure many if not most Frenchman( and women) are thinking the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Rest in Peace.....


----------



## Yogijaat

Zarvan said:


> Than France will also face more. France just need to pull out all troops from Muslim lands, and also France needs to ban insult of any religion just like raising question on holocaust is ban. Than France will be not be much on radar of these guys.


or they can throw immigrants out of their country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SrNair

Zarvan said:


> Than France will also face more. France just need to pull out all troops from Muslim lands, and also France needs to ban insult of any religion just like raising question on holocaust is ban. Than France will be not be much on radar of these guys.



Do you have any idea that how they screwed up the life of innocent Muslims in EU?


----------



## thesolar65

Now what???

RIP to the Victims!!


----------



## Sugarcane

sreekumar said:


> Do you have any idea that how they screwed up the life of innocent Muslims in EU?



Doesn't matter for him as he don't leave even his hometown.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## libertad

RIP to the victims. The EU does have many ISIS supporters.


----------



## gau8av

Zarvan said:


> Than France will also face more. France just need to pull out all troops from Muslim lands, and also France needs to ban insult of any religion just like raising question on holocaust is ban. Than France will be not be much on radar of these guys.


then so will Pakistan for operation Zarb-e-Azb, right ? 

you believe TTP did the right thing in Peshawar ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

RIP brothers. May your tribe grow.

Disgusting responses in this thread are ample proof that this struggle is not ending anytime soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

according to video evidence, those terrorists were speaking french like local while shooting


----------



## Alienoz_TR

libertad said:


> RIP to the victims. The EU does have many ISIS supporters.



Why ISIS? Who said IS did it?

World is not only about ISIS, you know.



gau8av said:


> fukin' jihadi scum strike again



It is ok for you when kuffar kill Muslims, appearently.

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## libertad

Zarvan said:


> Than France will also face more. France just need to pull out all troops from Muslim lands, and also France needs to ban insult of any religion just like raising question on holocaust is ban. Than France will be not be much on radar of these guys.



I agree with pulling troops out of Muslim lands, but no country should undermine free speech to appease apes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Alienoz_TR said:


> Why ISIS? Who said IS did it?
> 
> World is not only about ISIS, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> It is ok for you when kuffar kill Muslims, appearently.


Bagdadi ... is that you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Barakah

Lol @ all the bhartis in this thread tho. acting like little angels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertad

Alienoz_TR said:


> Why ISIS? Who said IS did it?
> 
> World is not only about ISIS, you know.



They targeted that place because it published some satirical ISIS cartoons.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

libertad said:


> I agree with pulling troops out of Muslim lands, but no country should undermine free speech to appease apes.



This is whats wrong with your mentality. You see Muslims as apes. But never think Muslims may gain upperhand in near future.


----------



## genmirajborgza786

root said:


> And all people dying in Syria and Iraq are not important are they given same coverage?


@Jungibaaz @waz

can you guys please ban this sick guy , he is continuously justifying such a heinous attacks , with out realizing , what other muslim communities has to go through , for these lunatic's doing heinous crimes like these

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

libertad said:


> They targeted that place because it published some satirical ISIS cartoons.



No evidence till now.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Inexcusable & despicable. Nothing can justify this heinous act. Do we need mere mortals to safeguard prophet's dignity now?


----------



## Jaat Rock

Forget about France, I found lots of Jihadi IS supporters in this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

libertad said:


> They targeted that place because it published some satirical ISIS cartoons.



BBC is reporting they drew cartoon of Prophet Muhammad PBUH.... but its a shameful act... Prophet Muhammad PBUH didnt kill anybody or take revenge of any sort from people who tormented him.. instead he replied in kindness..

All sane muslims here probably know examples like how Prophet PBUH went to check on an old lady who used to throw garbage etc at him... when she got sick.

Or how he treated a non muslim who pissed in the mosque where He and His Companions were prayers... and so on.

Killing people in the Name of such a man... Pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Prophet Muhammad PBUH didnt kill anybody or take revenge of any sort from people who tormented him


@Zarvan - Please shower your intellect. As far as I can remember, he is mistaken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Schutz

Alienoz_TR said:


> Why ISIS? Who said IS did it?
> 
> World is not only about ISIS, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> It is ok for you when kuffar kill Muslims, appearently.



Its probably local radicalised youth, no its not OK when anyone dies but killing and dying in the name of religion is 3rd century shit, far right support is going to grow huge in France and Europe now, coupled with aggressive handling of Muslims in China the Islamic world is going to start to get strangled from East and West even more now. 

Its the 21st century, look at maps of more religious nations and see they are the poorest most undeveloped, the people who love their gods so much are treated fairly poorly by them whilst "kaffirs" east and west live good life's, get into the 21st century and prosper.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SarthakGanguly said:


> @Zarvan - Please shower your intellect. As far as I can remember, he is mistaken.



Zarvan even used to justify suicide bombings and so on..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kaku1

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> BBC is reporting they drew cartoon of Prophet Muhammad PBUH.... but its a shameful act... Prophet Muhammad PBUH didnt kill anybody or take revenge of any sort from people who tormented him.. instead he replied in kindness..
> 
> All sane muslims here probably know examples like how Prophet PBUH went to check on an old lady who used to throw garbage etc at him... when she got sick.
> 
> Or how he treated a non muslim who pissed in the mosque where He and His Companions were prayers... and so on.
> 
> Killing people in the Name of such a man... Pathetic.


Dont talk like that, otherwise ISIS got an another target. 

BTW, RIP.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

kaku1 said:


> Dont talk like that, otherwise ISIS got an another target.
> 
> BTW, RIP.



ISIS can go suck a ...ck!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Schutz said:


> Its probably local radicalised youth, no its not OK when anyone dies but killing and dying in the name of religion is 3rd century shit, far right support is going to grow huge in France and Europe now, coupled with aggressive handling of Muslims in China the Islamic world is going to start to get strangled from East and West even more now.
> 
> Its the 21st century, look at maps of more religious nations and see they are the poorest most undeveloped, the people who love their gods so much are treated fairly poorly by them whilst "kaffirs" east and west live good life's, get into the 21st century and prosper.



France killed enough Muslims throughout the 20th and 21st century. Then Allah has written the fate of Frenchmen for being arrogant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

I don't understand why Muslims get so riled up when someone draws Mohammad. I understand the idea behind not drawing him. If I am not mistaken it is to prevent idol worshiping. But no one is asking you to worship a satirical cartoon. What is the reason behind such insecurity?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

Schutz said:


> Its probably local radicalised youth, no its not OK when anyone dies but killing and dying in the name of religion is 3rd century shit, far right support is going to grow huge in France and Europe now, coupled with aggressive handling of Muslims in China the Islamic world is going to start to get strangled from East and West even more now.
> 
> Its the 21st century, look at maps of more religious nations and see they are the poorest most undeveloped, the people who love their gods so much are treated fairly poorly by them whilst "kaffirs" east and west live good life's, get into the 21st century and prosper.



Local Youth able to get Kalashnikov?


----------



## Gabriel92

They abandonned the car that they used.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Alienoz_TR said:


> France killed enough Muslims throughout the 20th and 21st century. Then Allah has written the fate of Frenchmen for being arrogant.



No doubt the french are pathetic.. their fuk ups in africa or algeria or their colonies arent hidden from anyone... but by killing people what will these people achieve? more hatred? and so on?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pak-marine

Alienoz_TR said:


> France killed enough Muslims throughout the 20th and 21st century. Then Allah has written the fate of Frenchmen for being arrogant.



Shame on you ... these were ordinary journalists and were not armed .. if those possies had any guts they should have attacked french army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

jaunty said:


> I don't understand why Muslims get so riled up when someone draws Mohammad. I understand the idea behind not drawing him. If I am not mistaken it is to prevent idol worshiping. But no one is asking you to worship a satirical cartoon. What is the reason behind such insecurity?



You remember MF Hussein?



Alienoz_TR said:


> France killed enough Muslims throughout the 20th and 21st century. Then Allah has written the fate of Frenchmen for being arrogant.


Yeah he written the fate for you also for such a ridiculous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

kaku1 said:


> You remember MF Hussein?



Yes. So?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

pak-marine said:


> Shame on you ... these were ordinary journalists and were not armed .. if those possies had any guts they should have attacked french army



French used to bribe taliban in afghanistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

jaunty said:


> Yes. So?


Nothing, I think you dont know where I was pointing out.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

pak-marine said:


> Shame on you ... these were ordinary journalists and were not armed .. if those possies had any guts they should have attacked french army



Coalition jets are bombing Muslim children in Syria and Iraq. US drones keep bombing Pakistani men and women. These guys coming to the forum calling Muslims "apes"

When you will grow balls to stand up!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Alienoz_TR said:


> France killed enough Muslims throughout the 20th and 21st century. Then Allah has written the fate of Frenchmen for being arrogant.



Did he inform you while writing their fate..?



jaunty said:


> I don't understand why Muslims get so riled up when someone draws Mohammad. I understand the idea behind not drawing him. If I am not mistaken it is to prevent idol worshiping. But no one is asking you to worship a satirical cartoon. What is the reason behind such insecurity?



This particular attack happened because the magazine published a Cartoon of Baghdadi ( ISIS Chief).


----------



## jaunty

kaku1 said:


> Nothing, I think you dont know where I was pointing out.



I know exactly what you are pointing out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

jaunty said:


> Yes. So?



You know why he left india for good? coz of a similar issue... in that case.. it was the pics of Hindu Gods.. which is again pathetic on his part.


----------



## libertad

Alienoz_TR said:


> France killed enough Muslims throughout the 20th and 21st century. Then Allah has written the fate of Frenchmen for being arrogant.



Nobody has killed more Muslims than Muslims.


----------



## pak-marine

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> French used to bribe taliban in afghanistan...



and ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

pak-marine said:


> and ?



Nothing.. just pointing out something you might find interesting..


----------



## kaku1

jaunty said:


> I know exactly what you are pointing out.



So, hurting someone sentiments is wrong, and punished according to law. But killing, there is no excuse for that.


----------



## ResurgentIran

I think all Muslims of all backgrounds must come together and condemn this crime, in the strongest manner possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You know why he left india for good? coz of a similar issue... in that case.. it was the pics of Hindu Gods.. which is again pathetic on his part.



He was threatened by right wing Hindu organizations, which many of us condemned. But the difference here is majority Hindus didn't care about it and did not want to kill him. He was assured by the government that he would be given adequate state protection and requested him to return to India. After that it was his decision not to come back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

Alienoz_TR said:


> Coalition jets are bombing Muslim children in Syria and Iraq. US drones keep bombing Pakistani men and women. These guys coming to the forum calling Muslims "apes"
> 
> When you will grow balls to stand up!?



Old half baked rubbish theory stop beleiving in such stuff fact is Most Pakistanis are killed by Pakistanis and most arabs are killed by their own - Problem lies within the muslim .. cant handle criticism ..people who resort to madness either they lack argument or have lost the argument.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## jaunty

kaku1 said:


> So, hurting someone sentiments is wrong, and punished according to law. But killing, there is no excuse for that.



How does that answer the question that raised?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

jaunty said:


> How does that answer the question that raised?



Question, Which question?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

libertad said:


> Nobody has killed more Muslims than Muslims.



And who supported those muslims? the taliban were once the moral equivalent of the founding fathers of america? and so on...

Look at what happened after US invaded Iraq looking for some gay WMDs? whats happening there today? or how you are supporting a genocidal state aka israel screwing the palestinians? who israelis died last year of allergies than hamas rockets.. but 2000 palestinian civilians were killed... whose occupying west bank? who is blocking a UNSC resolution on Palestinian statehood? who is pressing palestine from going to the international criminal court and so on?


----------



## pak-marine

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nothing.. just pointing out something you might find interesting..



New french fries theory ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

jaunty said:


> He was threatened by right wing Hindu organizations, which many of us condemned. But the difference here is majority Hindus didn't care about it and did not want to kill him. He was assured by the government that he would be given adequate state protection and requested him to return to India. After that it was his decision not to come back.



All words my friend.. there are several examples i can quote from your own country but screw tht its not the topic.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

pak-marine said:


> Old half baked rubbish theory stop beleiving in such stuff fact is Most Pakistanis are killed by Pakistanis and most arabs are killed by their own - Problem lies within the muslim .. cant handle criticism ..people who resort to madness either they lack argument or have lost the argument.



Yeah, USA led coalition invaded Middleast, and problem is within The Muslim Mind. 

I leave you to yourself. You better solve your delusions within your Muslim mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> All words my friend.. there are several examples i can quote from your own country but screw tht its not the topic.



I am not here in a d1ck measuring contest. I am not a right winger Hindutvavadi to support them from my country. In fact I routinely oppose many things they say or do. Although I can still understand why it might offend some people when someone draws your God naked. The keyword here is naked.

But I am yet to understand why is it so offensive to everyday Muslims when someone draws a picture of Mohammad? I am just looking for an answer. Why is it so?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

May the victims rest in Peace. I hope the attackers are caught and killed quickly before they take any more innocent lives. It is clear which certain Sect is behind almost all terrorist attacks in the world.. Why not just deport all who belong to this particular Sect and don't let any more in?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

jaunty said:


> I am not here in a d1ck measuring contest. I am not a right winger Hindutvavadi to support them from my country. In fact I routinely oppose many things they say or do. Although I can still understand why it might offend some people when someone draws your God naked. The keyword here is naked.
> 
> But I am yet to understand why is it so offensive to everyday Muslims when someone draws a picture of Mohammad? I am just looking for an answer. Why is it so?



intolerance... caused by several factors...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

RIP, i guess France should shutoff immigrants from terrorism affected area for a little while, and start to round up and deport people with connection to terrorist organizations.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Alienoz_TR said:


> Yeah, USA led coalition invaded Middleast, and problem is within The Muslim Mind.
> 
> I leave you to yourself. You better solve your delusions within your Muslim mind.



We are also to blame.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> We are also to blame.



Yes, we are to blame. Our governments didnt resist against invaders, when innocents were murdered, raped and left with scars of never-ending wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jaanbaz

jaunty said:


> draws a picture of Mohammad? I am just looking for an answer. Why is it so?



If I find something offensive then I try not to look at it. Easy solution right? no body gets harmed? And the reason why pictures of Prophet Muhammad(PBUH) are not drawn is to avoid people worshipping his image. On the other hand some magazines have not just drawn pictures but cartoon showing him as a terrorist. I found them offensive but my reaction was to emulate the character of Prophet Muhammad(PBUH) of forgiveness. I know Prophet Muhammad(PBUH) would not have harmed any one who made fun of him. He didn't do it in his life time so why are Muslims acting ape crazy? As I said if you find something offensive then don't bloody look at it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Schutz

Alienoz_TR said:


> Yeah, USA led coalition invaded Middleast, and problem is within The Muslim Mind.
> 
> I leave you to yourself. You better solve your delusions within your Muslim mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## pak-marine

Alienoz_TR said:


> Yeah, USA led coalition invaded Middleast, and problem is within The Muslim Mind.
> 
> I leave you to yourself. You better solve your delusions within your Muslim mind.



i see where you coming from was off the same opinion for few decades .. events and experiences over decades made one realise .. who is deluding time will tell .. peace !!


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Schutz said:


>


----------



## El Weirdo

Alienoz_TR said:


> This is whats wrong with your mentality. You see Muslims as apes. But never think Muslims may gain upperhand in near future.


In quantity may be Yes , but in Quality , Never gonna happen till a huge chunk dont come out of the centuries old ideology!!! 
I was having a conversation with a Pakistani guy at work , and we were talking about Big Bang , and his bottom line was like , No , Allah created all the universe , PERIOD and all the attacks happening inside Pakistan are dont by muhajirs. WTF , they still call the Muslims who left India for Pakistan at the time of partition as Muhajirs .!! 
Conspiracy theories feed upon themselves. 
Duh!!


----------



## Areesh

El Weirdo said:


> In quantity may be Yes , but in Quality , Never gonna happen till a huge chunk dont come out of the centuries old ideology!!!
> I was having a conversation with a Pakistani guy at work , and we were talking about Big Bang , and his bottom line was like , No , Allah created all the universe , PERIOD *and all the attacks happening inside Pakistan are dont by muhajirs. WTF , they still call the Muslims who left India for Pakistan at the time of partition as Muhajirs .!! *
> Conspiracy theories feed upon themselves.
> Duh!!



Nobody says that. Even the most racist idiot. Stop coming with your own cooked up stories.


----------



## al-Hasani

Shocking. I know that area of Paris quite well. This happened in the 11th arrondissement of Paris. A close friend once lived not far from Rue Nicolas-Appert.

This is the first attack of such kind in Paris that I can remember. A 10 million big city with at least 2 million Muslims. I needed to call family to make sure that they were safe and all right. Scary scenes that were captured with that policeman lying down praying for his life.

The Muslims of France are shooting themselves in the foot by such actions. They really are. No matter what happens the average Muslim (while 99,9% have nothing to do with such actions) will be blamed. Even if those two are converts which cannot be ruled out.

Messed up. France has always made fun of religion since the French Revolution almost 250 years ago. Those two terrorists are idiots of the highest calibre.

@Gabriel92

Je vous prie de bien vouloir accepter mes très vives et sincères condoléances.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

Czar786 said:


> First this attack was for putting prophet saw cartoon in the magazine and if any muslim believe that its condemnable then they left Islam to protect the honor of prophet saw is a duty of the muslim no matter with their life .allahdullilah it's the sign that there are muslim still alive .
> See hypocrasies of the west when people talk about or questions nazi massacre of Jews they put them to jail of boycott them or put sanctions where is their freedom of expression.
> 
> What a magazine hit by publishing cartoon of a prophet saw which billion of people love more then their own self .nobody care about this magazine or even afare of it existence before this event.



so publishing cartoons gave terrorists the right to kill those unarmed people ? If we apply your theory globally than if a muslim commits blasphemy against any religion he / she should be killed in the same manner be it hindu , christians , budhist , parsis gods and religious personalitites ? or does this only apply to muslim e ummah ?


----------



## El Weirdo

Areesh said:


> Nobody says that. Even the most racist idiot. Stop coming with your own cooked up stories.



I have no proof of it ... U can believe what you like mate.. and I will what I hear with conversations with him. 
He also asked me why is RSS forcefully converting Muslims in India , and I told him what really is happening. 
Strange creature is a human mind!! They rightly call it as , " Mans biggest friend and worst enemy".


----------



## Schutz

Jaanbaz said:


> If I find something offensive then I try not to look at it. Easy solution right? no body gets harmed? And the reason why pictures of Prophet Muhammad(PBUH) are not drawn is to avoid people worshipping his image. On the other hand some magazines have not just drawn pictures but cartoon showing him as a terrorist. I found them offensive but my reaction was to emulate the character of Prophet Muhammad(PBUH) of forgiveness. I know Prophet Muhammad(PBUH) would not have harmed any one who made fun of him. He didn't do it in his life time so why are Muslims acting ape crazy? As I said if you find something offensive then don't bloody look at it.


Why should they be forgiven, they are not Muslim and this is the problem with religious people, were humans and are born free of religion so if religious people have a problem the onus is on them. We non religious don't need to watch what we say, if religious people get offended then **** them they chose to be religious, your born a free man and shouldn't have to appease ancient traditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

eowyn said:


> cant post it too graphic, against forum rules , its in live leak and you tube ..




Now I want to punch the next ISIS supporter that comes in my way. If I feel that way I wonder how the French people are feeling right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dravidianhero

These black men got offended about something which is related to some brown Arab.What these blacks need to realise is however much service they do for Christian whites or brown arabs they will never put them as equals.Even in India I saw how Muslims make fun of somalis and Nigerians here in Hyderabad (in tolichowki).Firtst of all these niggers should found a separate religion for themselves to have a unique identity.


----------



## Jaanbaz

StormShadow said:


> And they say...Islam is a religion of peace!
> RIP



Problem is Wahabism.


----------



## 1000

Zarvan said:


> Than France will also face more. France just need to pull out all troops from Muslim lands, and also France needs to ban insult of any religion just like raising question on holocaust is ban. Than France will be not be much on radar of these guys.



What are you talking about, *Islamic Republic* Pakistan is on their radar


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552797729504886784

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

> I agree with pulling troops out of Muslim lands, but no country should undermine free speech to appease apes.



This event is very tragic and must be condemned in every manner. However, this was bound to transpire within the spectrum of the European context, because they have allowed radicalization to permeate amongst the youth. When the banner of jihad was raised across Europe against Assad, the intelligence bureau was rather keen in actually allowing these scoundrels to recruit members for their ideological cause. Freedom of speech is imperative, although we as Europeans should have respected the same outcome for the Syrians.


----------



## El Weirdo

SarthakGanguly said:


> @Zarvan - Please shower your intellect. As far as I can remember, he is mistaken.


Sarthak , dont you ever forget to invite @mujahidind in the discussions of Islam. 
He will rip your intestines , funnily, with his theories !! 
@Zarvan and @mujahidind should try for a family , the result will be a deadlier than Sabu and Chacha Chowdhary :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Jaanbaz said:


> Now I want to punch the next ISIS supporter that comes in my way. If I feel that way I wonder how the French people are feeling right now.



Disgusted,angry.
I saw the video,of that pic,the cop has been hurt badly,an exchange of fire occured between the dogs and the cop,then was on the ground,then the men came and fired a single bulet in the head of the police officer.
RIP.
Hope we will find them and hang them by the balls.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## libertad

jaunty said:


> But I am yet to understand why is it so offensive to everyday Muslims when someone draws a picture of Mohammad? I am just looking for an answer. Why is it so?



Beats me. They also published many obscene Christian and Jewish cartoons, but Christians and Jews don't get wound up over drawings.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prometheus

gau8av said:


> wonder how many will protest against PEGIDA rallies now




support is set to increase now......feel bad for genuine asylum seekers .


----------



## Azizam

What happened was more similar to this.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ozzy22

Rest in peace


jaunty said:


> I am not here in a d1ck measuring contest. I am not a right winger Hindutvavadi to support them from my country. In fact I routinely oppose many things they say or do. Although I can still understand why it might offend some people when someone draws your God naked. The keyword here is naked.
> 
> But I am yet to understand why is it so offensive to everyday Muslims when someone draws a picture of Mohammad? I am just looking for an answer. Why is it so?


I’m pretty sure most of the cartoons that were drawn were drawn in an offensive way, especially the ones that got people angry, rather then it being an innocent portrait as you’re trying to imply. Of course we Muslims should ignore it rather than give them the attention that they desire.



US_statedept_retired said:


> Muslims kill Muslims by 50X over the numbers we killed in Iraq.


That argument can be used for most countries. People who live in close proximity to each other tend to kill each other more than anyone else. That rule applies to everyone not just muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Weirdo

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You know why he left india for good? coz of a similar issue... in that case.. it was the pics of Hindu Gods.. which is again pathetic on his part.


He did drew pics of Hindu Gods and many were ` offended` .. and many weren`t . 
the worst offended ones were the V.H.P. (Vishav Hindu Parishad) and R.S.S. common people werent `that` annoyed. 
But dont forget the the Govt of Kerela awarded him prestigious *Raja Ravi Verma* award. 
Two paradoxes of the same India!! 
Bottom line , he wasnt murdered.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

El Weirdo said:


> He did drew pics of Hindu Gods and many were ` offended` .. and many weren`t .
> the worst offended ones were the V.H.P. (Vishav Hindu Parishad) and R.S.S. common people werent `that` annoyed.
> But dont forget the the Govt of Kerela awarded him prestigious *Raja Ravi Verma* award.
> Two paradoxes of the same India!!
> *Bottom line , he wasnt murdered.*


*
*
coz of self exile to Bahrain?


----------



## El Weirdo

jaunty said:


> I am not here in a d1ck measuring contest. I am not a right winger Hindutvavadi to support them from my country. In fact I routinely oppose many things they say or do. Although I can still understand why it might offend some people when someone draws your God naked. The keyword here is naked.
> 
> But I am yet to understand why is it so offensive to everyday Muslims when someone draws a picture of Mohammad? I am just looking for an answer. Why is it so?


one word , "Insecurity".
Muslims cant (not saying good or bad) question the Quran , they are asked to believe everything written in it blindly , if they dont they are called as bad Muslims and nobody wants to be called as bad right?
When they follow the verses of Quran 100% , they turn out to be radicals. I mean no ill intention but this theory seems to hold water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

Gabriel92 said:


> Disgusted,angry.
> I saw the video,of that pic,the cop has been hurt badly,an exchange of fire occured between the dogs and the cop,then was on the ground,then the men came and fired a single bulet in the head of the police officer.
> RIP.
> Hope we will find them and hang them by the balls.



RIP. Shoot them and then deport their families. Tough conditions calls for tough actions.


----------



## Gabriel92

ozzy22 said:


> Rest in peace
> 
> I’m pretty sure most of the cartoons that were drawn were drawn in an offensive way, especially the ones that got people angry, rather then it being an innocent portrait as you’re trying to imply. Of course we Muslims should ignore it rather than give them the attention that they desire.



This satiric newspaper made jokes about all religions.



Spoiler


----------



## DrawingDead

Zarvan said:


> Than France will also face more. France just need to pull out all troops from Muslim lands, and also France needs to ban insult of any religion just like raising question on holocaust is ban. Than France will be not be much on radar of these guys.



So if we're all nice to you, you might consider letting us live?? That's mighty white of you. But I've got a better idea. How about we make the practice of Islam illegal in our part of the world? Wouldn't that be a better solution? We're kinda tired of hearing about how it's just a few bad apples. The problem is, they keep popping up everywhere. Maybe it's time to address the root cause? What do you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bombermanx1

RIP, now france right wing parties will sweep the elections, expect Jean Marie Le Penn party to win elections next time.


----------



## Hurter

Now again Islam will be blamed for that?


----------



## Gabriel92

@Zarvan How funny..... the guys that you are admirating everydays killed more than 130 children in your country and still defending them ? 
Disgusting.
I won't hope more attacks in Pakistan,so do the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ito

French may let hell loose on ISIS now. The whole world should join the French's invitation to finish off ISIS



Junaid B said:


> Now again Islam will be blamed for that?



Yes..they are already. Are you not watching BBC or CNN?


----------



## Hurter

ito said:


> French may let hell loose on ISIS now. The whole world should join the French's invitation to finish off ISIS



The Question is how they came into being? Who give them financial support?


----------



## gau8av



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozzy22

Gabriel92 said:


> This satiric newspaper made jokes about all religions.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


That has nothing to do with the point I was making, nor was I defending this action.

Here is a great video on how we Muslims should respond to these incidents.


----------



## yuba

Jaanbaz said:


> RIP. Shoot them and then deport their families. Tough conditions calls for tough actions.


What if their family members are productive law abiding citizens why punish them


----------



## Hurter

ito said:


> French may let hell loose on ISIS now. The whole world should join the French's invitation to finish off ISIS
> 
> 
> 
> Yes..they are already. Are you not watching BBC or CNN?



 Expected. But they don't represent our religion.


----------



## Prometheus

Zarvan said:


> Than France will also face more. France just need to pull out all troops from Muslim lands, and also France needs to ban insult of any religion just like raising question on holocaust is ban. Than France will be not be much on radar of these guys.




or maybe they stop giving asylum to muslims and prohibit any sort of immigration from muslim countries ............and impliment "GHAR WAPSI" in France ...........i am not talking about calling soldiers home.

there is a serious issue which is needed to be addressed rather making idiotic points.

Have u seen "DOGMA" movie ???? you cant more make fun of christianity then that movie...............they made fun of Chrusches ............popes ........angels ............even GOD himslf...................so how many of those actors died of terrorist attacks.

just a month ago , a person who was given asylum in Australia .........did a terrosrist attack .............in Australia...........now I wonder what will be the response of Australia in this regard????


----------



## ito

Gabriel92 said:


> @Zarvan How funny..... the guys that you are admirating everydays killed more than 130 children in your country and still defending them ?
> Disgusting.
> I won't hope more attacks in Pakistan,so do the same.



I don't know why the mods are not banning @Zarvan. He is a terrorist sympathizer or could be a terrorist. First he eulogized TTP for killing 130 kids. Then he defended Sydney terrorist. Now this. 

@T-Faz are you listening?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PeaceGen

DrawingDead said:


> So if we're all nice to you, you might consider letting us live?? That's mighty white of you. But I've got a better idea. How about we make the practice of Islam illegal in our part of the world? Wouldn't that be a better solution? We're kinda tired of hearing about how it's just a few bad apples. The problem is, they keep popping up everywhere. Maybe it's time to address the root cause? What do you think?



you can't outlaw Islam in the West without deporting or opressing millions of peaceful muslims there.

it is indeed a few bad apples, and yes, they pop up everywhere thanks to easy travel & internet & tv.

best to outlaw radical islam ideology on for starters all media and internet, followed by government monitoring and guidance for all mosques in the west.


----------



## Jaanbaz

yuba said:


> What if their family members are productive law abiding citizens why punish them



Wahabis can never be productive or law abiding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

the scary thing is that none of them have been caught or neutralized and all 3? are still on the loose

@Gabriel92 what's the latest on the manhunt ?


----------



## Jaanbaz

ito said:


> I don't know why the mods are not banning @Zarvan. He is a terrorist sympathizer or could be a terrorist. First he eulogized TTP for killing 130 kids. Then he defended Sydney terrorist. Now this.
> 
> @T-Faz are you listening?



Your complaints will fall on deaf ears. Last year I complained to mods to ban @Zarvan but no action was taken. He clearly supports murder of innocent Christians, Shia, Ahmadi, Hindus and Atheists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Junaid B said:


> Now again Islam will be blamed for that?



Off course. This tragic incident will be hijacked by Islam-haters, and the sad thing is they will get people to listen to them.
Expect Marie Le Pen to be a serious candidate for the next elections in France.


----------



## Jaanbaz

peacefan said:


> best to outlaw radical islam ideology on for starters all media and internet, followed by government monitoring and guidance for all mosques in the west.



How about stop letting Saudi Arabia fund mosques and religious Schools? Clerics should be local born Muslims, all Friday sermons should be regulated by the state and should be the same all over the country?


----------



## ozzy22

Jaanbaz said:


> Your complaints will fall on deaf ears. Last year I complained to mods to ban @Zarvan but no action was taken. He clearly supports murder of innocent Christians, Shia, Ahmadi, Hindus and Atheists.



Zarvan should not be banned we need to confront his views rather than brush it under the carpet. Which I’m guessing is the reason his still here.


----------



## gau8av

meanwhile on twitter:


----------



## scrumpy

ito said:


> French may let hell loose on ISIS now. The whole world should join the French's invitation to finish off ISIS
> 
> 
> 
> Yes..they are already. Are you not watching BBC or CNN?



France has been at the forefront of getting Europe to change its arms embargo to allow arming the Syrian opposition fighters. I wonder what happens to that policy.

BBC News - France to push for arming Syria's opposition coalition


----------



## Jaanbaz

ozzy22 said:


> Zarvan should not be banned we need to confront his views rather than brush it under the carpet. Which I’m guessing is the reason his still here.



If you think you can argue with people like him then good luck. He is one step away from killing a Kafir.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ito

Junaid B said:


> Expected. But they don't represent our religion.



Good..but Muslims like you should do more.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Gabriel92 said:


> @Zarvan How funny..... the guys that you are admirating everydays killed more than 130 children in your country and still defending them ?
> Disgusting.
> I won't hope more attacks in Pakistan,so do the same.



The leaders of France should also accept responsibility. They have militarily and financially supported these very same twisted Jihadis, to dissolve a sovereign nation state. France created a frankenstein monster in Libya (and Syria to some extent)


----------



## Gabriel92

gau8av said:


> @Gabriel92 what's the latest on the manhunt ?



Actually,we know that they abandoned the car that they used,then they stolen a white clio and shouting "allah is with us."
Now we don't know where those bastards are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Gabriel92 said:


> @Zarvan How funny..... the guys that you are admirating everydays killed more than 130 children in your country and still defending them ?
> Disgusting.
> I won't hope more attacks in Pakistan,so do the same.


When it comes to HAZRAT MUHAMMAD SAW are on one page we don't forgive those who insult and abuse our HAZRAT MUHAMMAD SAW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ito

scrumpy said:


> I am not sure you understand the case. He left because he did not want to deal with tehc
> 
> 
> France has been at the forefront of arming the Syrian opposition fighters. I wonder what happens to that policy.
> 
> BBC News - France to push for arming Syria's opposition coalition



I just heard on BBC that France may go all out on ISIS.


----------



## ozzy22

Jaanbaz said:


> If you think you can argue with people like him then good luck. He is one step away from killing a Kafir.


I don’t think we can change his views but at least it keeps this debate going and reminds us that they are people like him in our community.


----------



## Gabriel92

Zarvan said:


> When it comes to HAZRAT MUHAMMAD SAW are on one page we don't forgive those who insult and abuse our HAZRAT MUHAMMAD SAW



So,say to your fellows,follow the rules or leave the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

BDforever said:


> according to video evidence, those terrorists were speaking french like local while shooting


They must be 2nd or 3rd generation immigrants.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ozzy22 said:


> That has nothing to do with the point I was making, nor was I defending this action.
> 
> Here is a great video on how we Muslims should respond to these incidents.



You know the shift that has taken place. Previously when you guys pointed out that majority of muslims were peaceful, there were a lot of people ready to defend you. Now that is not the case- a peaceful majority is of no use to the world if the minority are able to continue with violence. More importantly when people like @Zarvan go on the loose, the credibility of peaceful majority is damaged. Is it not true that even now there are significant mainline personalities debating is Osama shahid or not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

> The Question is how they came into being? Who give them financial support?



The British government allowed these lunatics to fester within our society, because it served their purpose in dislodging Assad in Syria. This has simple backfired catastrophically because now a whole generation of indigenous youths have become radicalized and the violence has spread across the Middle East. In Parliament a speech was given by David Cameron who estimated that 500 extremists are prone to return from Syria and are a security threat. This same principle can be applied to France and the rest of Europe....if you create a Frankenstein monster at least get rid of it, before it comes back to haunt you. We as Europeans are so proud to speak on the notion of democracy and freedom of speech..yet due to our duplicity we have propped up dictators and genocides across the globe.


----------



## mujhaidind

Why do these idiots feel that they have the right to publish such offensive cartoons? Hope they learnt their lesson.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

Jaanbaz said:


> Wahabis can never be productive or law abiding.


Still dont like the idea of collective punishment.Say those family members are french born citizens that makes them second class citizens if they can just be deported for actions of family members


----------



## Kabira

Just saw this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hurter

ito said:


> Good..but Muslims like you should do more.



Do what? Keep convincing the entire world that Islam is a peaceful religion? If Islam is not a peaceful religion then 1.5 Billion Muslim population would have been terrorists including myself. What about Zionism, Freemasonry, Radical Christians, Radical Jews & Radical Hindus who created, funded & operated this entire drama to show the bad image of Islam?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

ozzy22 said:


> I don’t think we can change his views but at least it keeps this debate going and reminds us that they are people like him in our community.



Try going to Iraq or our own Tribal Areas, see if you can hold a debate with these monsters.


----------



## Gabriel92

Desert Fox said:


> They must be 2nd or 3rd generation immigrants.



By their accent,they aren't real french.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acid rain

ResurgentIran said:


> Its better that you stay put and do not go to Paris. Safety comes first.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
> Horrific things like this strenghten anti-Islam and right wing parties. This is a huge victory for them. This was my point, so dont put words in my mouth.
> Thank you.




It's not as if the Islamists need to try hard to convince anti islam europeans - their actions and intentions speak for themselves all around the world.


----------



## ito

Zarvan said:


> When it comes to HAZRAT MUHAMMAD SAW are on one page we don't forgive those who insult and abuse our HAZRAT MUHAMMAD SAW



It is you who is insulting Muhammad. Now go kill you self MF. Muhammad never told to kill innocents and kids.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Jaanbaz

yuba said:


> Still dont like the idea of collective punishment.Say those family members are french born citizens that makes them second class citizens if they can just be deported for actions of family members



Family members know their children are becoming extremist. It doesn't take Sherlock to find out that one of your family member might go full retard and start killing people. There are always patterns to notice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You know the shift that has taken place. Previously when you guys pointed out that majority of muslims were peaceful, there were a lot of people ready to defend you. Now that is not the case- a peaceful majority is of no use to the world if the minority are able to continue with violence. More importantly when people like @Zarvan go on the loose, the credibility of peaceful majority is damaged. Is it not true that even now there are significant mainline personalities debating is Osama shahid or not?



If this post comes from European i will understand but from foking hindu? Who elected butcher of muslims as their PM. Give me a f break

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Junaid B said:


> Do what? Keep convincing the entire world that Islam is a peaceful religion? If Islam is not a peaceful religion then 1.5 Billion Muslim population would have been terrorists including myself. What about Zionism, Freemasonry, Radical Christians, Radical Jews & Radical Hindus who created, funded & operated this entire drama to show the bad image of Islam?



Sorry but the world has come to the conclusion that most of the people you pointed out are way less dangerous. When did the RSS launch an attack on Pakistan? Did radical Christians hijack aircraft and crash into mecca? Being more violent and more spectacularly violent is the fundamental trademark of your radicals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PeaceGen

Zarvan said:


> When it comes to HAZRAT MUHAMMAD SAW are on one page we don't forgive those who insult and abuse our HAZRAT MUHAMMAD SAW



and you think this is a winning strategy? it is the road to failure for fundamentalist Islam, we'll show you soon enough.


----------



## gau8av

Gabriel92 said:


> Actually,we know that they abandoned the car that they used,then they stolen a white clio and shouting "allah is with us."
> Now we don't know where those bastards are.


very dangerous situation, they might attack either another pre planned target or if they feel the net is closing around them, might just let lose on random people at any location.

The worst case scenario I can think of is they're already back in a safe house and might get away with it all if it's a hit-and-run and not a "martyr" op (note how calmly they drove off after murdering the poor cop)


----------



## Guynextdoor2

save_ghenda said:


> If this post comes from European i will understand but from foking hindu? Who elected butcher of muslims as their PM. Give me a f break



Abominable as that is, it still is not in the same scale as seen in your lands. Maybe you should spend more time on the fact that Assad and Saddam Hussein have killed more moslems than Modi ever did.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acid rain

StormShadow said:


> And they say...Islam is a religion of peace!
> RIP



Who says? There's millions killed or dead over the centuries because of Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Abominable as that is, it still is not in the same scale as seen in your lands. Maybe you should spend more time on the fact that Assad and Saddam Hussein have killed more moslems than Modi ever did.



Hindus have killed/raped over 1 million Kashmiri muslims, as i said hindus should mind their own business.


----------



## jamahir

itachiii said:


> R.I.P
> 
> 
> 
> y did u tag him in this post ??



to his vocal opinion... see his reply ( post# 70, page 5 )... i don't think he is really muslim.



pak-marine said:


> proxies .. boss you seem stuck in those half baked conspiracy theories .. problem lies in the muslim world



will you now say that qaeda and taliban aren't creations of cia... or ikhwaan isn't creation of britain... or the most foolish of them, the deobandis/tableeghis, aren't creations of the british raj...

but yes, the problem lies in the muslim world... we need either someone like the mongols to cleanse the muslim mind, or someone like gaddafi to challenge a hundred times the idiocies of those who call themselves muslim.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

save_ghenda said:


> Hindus have killed/raped over 1 million Kashmiri muslims, as i said hindus should mind their own business.



Kashmir belongs to India. No one cares a f**k what you think. You look this way, we will send a million of your pawns down too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Zarvan said:


> When it comes to HAZRAT MUHAMMAD SAW are on one page we don't forgive those who insult and abuse our HAZRAT MUHAMMAD SAW


Ok, then why you love to come to western countries and live here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## temujin

ResurgentIran said:


> *Its better that you stay put and do not go to Paris. Safety comes first.*
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
> Horrific things like this strenghten anti-Islam and right wing parties. This is a huge victory for them. This was my point, so dont put words in my mouth.
> Thank you.


 
Trying telling a three year old that her long awaited trip to Disneyland has been cancelled! I've paid a few quid for onward travel to Oz, accommodation etc which I stand to lose if I cancel the trip. In the short term, I would have to part with my beard since it flags me up as an 'undesirable' (in fact several people at work have already advised me to do so) avoid crowded places and generally keep a low profile whilst in Paris. Ultimately, it would all come down to the sort of backlash from French right wing groups this attack is likely to generate-if things get really bad, I may skip Disneyland and head straight for CDG.

As for the French response, the government should immediately suspend the Schengen Agreement as it leaves French borders extremely vulnerable to arms trafficking through the Balkans/ Greece and insitute random stop searches and arbitrary arrests in areas where Syria returnees and their sympathisers are known to reside. The West cannot afford to hold itself to a higher moral and legal standard against Jihadis who do not believe in playing by the rules and and should be prepared to fight fire with fire..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

Jaanbaz said:


> Family members know their children are becoming extremist. It doesn't take Sherlock to find out that one of your family member might go full retard and start killing people. There are always patterns to notice.


You got me there never thought of it that way.But not comfortable with the idea that if you are a born citizen of a country and not part of the native population you can be deported.


----------



## Rasengan

> Who says? There's millions killed or dead over the centuries because of Islam



I can write a whole thesis explaining how millions of individuals have suffered oppression under Hinduism and thus have died as a result during the last 3000 years. When the untouchables have more human rights in your country then start talking about Islam.


----------



## ozzy22

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You know the shift that has taken place. Previously when you guys pointed out that majority of muslims were peaceful, there were a lot of people ready to defend you. Now that is not the case- a peaceful majority is of no use to the world if the minority are able to continue with violence. More importantly when people like @Zarvan go on the loose, the credibility of peaceful majority is damaged. Is it not true that even now there are significant mainline personalities debating is Osama shahid or not?


You and a few other Indians always come to threads like these with their low quality posts and one liners. Don’t bring our conflict into this as nobody but us cares. (Pakistanis and Indians)


----------



## itachiii

jamahir said:


> to his vocal opinion... see his reply ( post# 70, page 5 )... i don't think he is really muslim.



I can't say he is muslim or not , bt he is a moron fr sure...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Shocking news, another country that suffers from terrorists. My deepest condolences to the families of the victims.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ozzy22 said:


> You and a few other Indians always come to threads like these with their low quality posts and one liners. Don’t bring our conflict into this as nobody but us cares. (Pakistanis and Indians)



Actually I come down on ALL relegions and have said least about Islam (my usual pet attacks are on the Bhakts of radical Hindu right). But this really is a turning point. You can keep wallowing in self-pity and calling others names, but the issue is- what use is a peaceful majority if the minority are able to get away with things?


----------



## ResurgentIran

temujin said:


> Trying telling a three year old that her long awaited trip to Disneyland has been cancelled! I've paid a few quid for onward travel to Oz, accommodation etc which I stand to lose if I cancel the trip. In the short term, I would have to part with my beard since it flags me up as an 'undesirable' (in fact several people at work have already advised me to do so) avoid crowded places and generally keep a low profile whilst in Paris. Ultimately, it would all come down to the sort of backlash from French right wing groups this attack is likely to generate-if things get really bad, I may skip Disneyland and head straight for CDG.



I dont think it will be that dangerous, but yeah you should shave the beard, if you do decide to go. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Actually I come down on ALL relegions and have said least about Islam (my usual pet attacks are on the Bhakts of radical Hindu right). But this really is a turning point. You can keep wallowing in self-pity and calling others names, but the issue is- what use is a peaceful majority if the minority are able to get away with things?



good points.


----------



## ResurgentIran

acid rain said:


> It's not as if the Islamists need to try hard to convince anti islam europeans - their actions and intentions speak for themselves all around the world.



Radical Jihadis make up a petite portion of all Muslims.
Vast majority of Muslims are good law abiding people.


----------



## Jaanbaz

yuba said:


> You got me there never thought of it that way.*But not comfortable with the idea that if you are a born citizen of a country* and not part of the native population you can be deported.



I'm not comfortable being grouped together with a blood thirsty Sect. I say kick all ungrateful people out.


----------



## Pakistani E

These attacks were carried out by wahabis, just like the rest of the other 99% of attacks carried out in Europe yet you never see western governments confronting these wahabi exporters who are still called "allies" by the blind governments.

Non Wahabi Muslims get blamed by the local idiots who just see a guy with a beard and think he's the same as these retards. Really, France, UK etc, I am willing to give you free counter terrorism advice, keep a check on every wahabi mosque and individual, you will catch all the terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

Rasengan said:


> I can write a whole thesis explaining how millions of individuals have suffered oppression under Hinduism and thus have died as a result during the last 3000 years. When the untouchables have more human rights in your country then start talking about Islam.



those very untouchasbles are given reservarions in education , govt jobs and even in promotions in India . govt provides a subsidy for those very untouchables to start up their own businesses ... those very untouchables are today being envied by every higher caste person for the benifits that they are getting.... those untouchables are being educated in vedic schools of TTD and are being made as preists in our most venerated temples... our last loksabha speaker was frm a lower caste.. hell even our present P.M modi is from very lowercaste... so stop teaching abt caste system to hindus...

start speaking abt Hinduism wen u know wat is hinduism and hw it is changing wth time and not from u r presumptions...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

> Actually I come down on ALL relegions and have said least about Islam (my usual pet attacks are on the Bhakts of radical Hindu right). But this really is a turning point. You can keep wallowing in self-pity and calling others names, but the issue is- what use is a peaceful majority if the minority are able to get away with things?



So in your opinion, when the Rwandan genocide came to a standstill the Gacaca court system should have hanged all Hutu tribesman for not stopping the genocide on the Tutsi population. Your analogy is flawed and your proposition in blaming the peaceful Muslim is alarming.


----------



## ozzy22

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Actually I come down on ALL relegions and have said least about Islam (my usual pet attacks are on the Bhakts of radical Hindu right). But this really is a turning point. You can keep wallowing in self-pity and calling others names, but the issue is- what use is a peaceful majority if the minority are able to get away with things?


You and few other Indians always post the same low quality post on every thread that has to do with Muslims. I think the admin should just copy and automatically post them in threads like these, as it will save you time and the effort.

P.S your original post had nothing to do with what I wrote or the video I posted.


----------



## acid rain

Junaid B said:


> Now again Islam will be blamed for that?



Dude, don't get mind here.. but all you security and scanners you see at airports and important buildings are mostly because of one community.


----------



## ResurgentIran

I must kindly ask the Indian community to stop hijacking this incident and thread to use it as ammunition against Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## temujin

Jaanbaz said:


> I'm not comfortable being grouped together with a blood thirsty Sect. I say kick all ungrateful people out.


 
Its only a matter of time before this is repeated in the UK. Besides the random and brazen nature of the attack, what worries me more is that fact that the attackers were armed with automatic weapons and even a flipping RPG!. It would be fairly easy to smuggle these into the UK, concealed in the boot of a car or something in order to launch similar attacks, for instance on low flying aircraft taking off/landing at Heathrow....


----------



## yuba

Jaanbaz said:


> I'm not comfortable being grouped together with a blood thirsty Sect. I say kick all ungrateful people out.


That is one of the sad effects of these sob actions.People wont see the good part of the majority of the community only the bad that a minority commits


----------



## root

temujin said:


> Its only a matter of time before this is repeated in the UK. Besides the random and brazen nature of the attack, what worries me more is that fact that the attackers were armed with automatic weapons and even a flipping RPG!. It would be fairly easy to smuggle these into the UK, concealed in the boot of a car or something in order to launch similar attacks, for instance on low flying aircraft taking off/landing at Heathrow....


All EU countries should jointly conduct operation against ISIS send in your ground troops to eliminate them.


----------



## jamahir

mujhaidind said:


> Says Jamahir. The irony! Munafeeq boy keep jerking off by watching gadaffis picture.



says the launda of some tableeghi mullah... reporting your post, by the way.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Rasengan said:


> So in your opinion, when the Rwandan genocide came to a standstill the Gacaca court system should have hanged all Hutu tribesman for not stopping the genocide on the Tutsi population. Your analogy is flawed and your proposition in blaming the peaceful Muslim is alarming.



I did not propose anything. All I'm doing is pointing out that the peaceful minority logic is wearing out in perception. And yes, without unconditional rejection of terrorism, even large sections of the majority will be considered complicit. Explain to me- when in Pak Media I see debates on was Osama shaheed or not, what should my takeaway be? Why is there ambiguity when he himself has accepted that he did 9/11? Should the retribution not be automatically considered just?


----------



## Rasengan

> those very untouchasbles are given reservarions in education , govt jobs and even in promotions in India . govt provides a subsidy for those very untouchables to start up their own businesses ... those very untouchables are today being envied by every higher caste person for the benifits that they are getting.... those untouchables are being educated in vedic schools of TTD and are being made as preists in our most venerated temples... our last loksabha speaker was frm a lower caste.. hell even our present P.M modi is from very lowercaste... so stop teaching abt caste system to hindus...



Calm down and take a chill pill, before your blood pressure rises. Evidently the education system in India has fallen drastically, if we look at the standard of your English writing skills. This video explains quite extensively, how deep rooted the problem of caste system is in India. Instead of crying...try to resolve it before sprouting BS on Islam. However, peaceful Hindus should not be blamed for such heinous views and become stigmatize. The same principle can be applied to Islam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

ozzy22 said:


> You and few other Indians always post the same low quality post on every thread that has to do with Muslims. I think the admin should just copy and automatically post them in threads like these, as it will save you time and the effort.
> 
> P.S your original post had nothing to do with what I wrote or the video I posted.


you're being unfair to him, he's very anti Modi/RSS and hindu right wing 

people shouldn't take it personal when we're discussing a very real problem of Islamic terrorism, and before you come down on me... I know Islam does not promote killing innocents but it sure has been hijacked by the radicals.. saying stuff like 'not all muslims are terrorists' just doesn't cut it, no one is saying _all muslims are terrorists_ anyway 

what just happened in Paris ? guys shouting 'allah akbar' murdered a bunch of sattire cartoonists, *in the name of Islam* and a bunch of people here are defending it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acid rain

mujhaidind said:


> Why do these idiots feel that they have the right to publish such offensive cartoons? Hope they learnt their lesson.




What worries me and other Indians here are people like you, jamahir and czar786 are "indians".


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## acid rain

Rasengan said:


> I can write a whole thesis explaining how millions of individuals have suffered oppression under Hinduism and thus have died as a result during the last 3000 years. When the untouchables have more human rights in your country then start talking about Islam.




Doesn't matter - you writing about doesn't make islam or its followers peaceful.


----------



## Dem!god

rip to the dead...

its a warning call for west... either deport all muslims, or bear the consequences... with liberal mask...


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Zarvan said:


> Than France will also face more. France just need to pull out all troops from Muslim lands, and also France needs to ban insult of any religion just like raising question on holocaust is ban. Than France will be not be much on radar of these guys.


@WebMaster 
I really don't understand why PDF tolerates this guy, he is openly condoning terrorism

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Solomon2

Dem!god said:


> rip to the dead...
> its a warning call for west... either deport all muslims, or bear the consequences... with liberal mask...


You think India is better off without the Muslims of Pakistan, don't you?

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Sinnerman108

Maybe this is a reaction to french involvement in Libya, and Syria.

All I know is that the Arabs will do it and we will pay for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acid rain

ResurgentIran said:


> Radical Jihadis make up a petite portion of all Muslims.
> Vast majority of Muslims are good law abiding people.



I am of course talking about the Islamists.


----------



## Solomon2

genmirajborgza786 said:


> @WebMaster
> I really don't understand why PDF tolerates this guy, he is openly condoning terrorism


If you silence him what weapons remain to contest his arguments other than guns, rockets, bayonets, or bombs?


----------



## ResurgentIran

Dem!god said:


> rip to the dead...
> 
> its a warning call for west... either deport all muslims, or bear the consequences... with liberal mask...



Deport all Muslims?
People like you are on the other side of the radical coin.
I hope you dont mean that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dem!god

Solomon2 said:


> You think India is better off without the Muslims of Pakistan, don't you?


without the muslim of pakistan...


----------



## temujin

Solomon2 said:


> I suppose the best way to combat this kind of terror is to carry the message of the dead as far and wide as possible, showing the terrorists that what they are doing is counterproductive (since the "moral" argument is one they dispute or ignore.) Especially if this stuff is propagated by Muslims themselves.
> 
> Here's a link that might be useful: Charlie Henbo Mohammed cartoons collection.


 
But the purpose of the attack has already been served-it was never intended to stifle free speech but rather to generate discord, polarise public opinion in the West and create distrust/hatred against Islam and Muslims in order to perpetuate the Jihadi myth of a Western crusade against the faith. Reprisals from far right groups are likely to follow, further vitiating the atmosphere and aiding ISIS/ Al Qaeda in swelling their ranks with more Western recruits..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acid rain

Solomon2 said:


> You think India is better off without the Muslims of Pakistan, don't you?



Extremely grateful.


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

Paris attackers shouted 'we have avenged the prophet': Police on Charlie Hebdo office attack


PARIS: The attackers who stormed the Paris offices of satirical newspaper Charlie Hebdo on Wednesday, killing 12 people, shouted "we have avenged the prophet", according to witnesses cited by a police source.

In a video of the attack filmed by a man taking refuge on a nearby rooftop, the men can be heard shouting "Allahu Akbar" (God is greatest) between rounds of heavy arms fire.

Paris attackers shouted 'we have avenged the prophet': Police on Charlie Hebdo office attack - The Times of India


----------



## Areesh

Solomon2 said:


> You think India is better off without the Muslims of Pakistan, don't you?



Actually Pakistanis of all castes and colors would be extremely grateful if India didn't exist in the first place.


----------



## Solomon2

temujin said:


> But the purpose of the attack has already been served-it was never intended to stifle free speech but rather to generate discord, polarise public opinion in the West and create distrust/hatred against Islam and Muslims in order to perpetuate the Jihadi myth of a Western crusade against the faith. Reprisals from far right groups are likely to follow, further vitiating the atmosphere and aiding ISIS/ Al Qaeda in swelling their ranks with more Western recruits..


Reprisals against innocent Muslims? That strikes me as unlikely if Muslims take up the ideological battle themselves.
Then again, the French do think differently from Anglos...


----------



## Dem!god

ResurgentIran said:


> Deport all Muslims?
> People like you are on the other side of the radical coin.
> I hope you dont mean that.


why not... 
1st you people need to worry abt your side of coin.. then think abt other side...


----------



## jamahir

acid rain said:


> What worries me and other Indians here are people like you, jamahir and czar786 are "indians".



what logic is this, putting me on the same line as mujhaidind??


----------



## Rasengan

> I did not propose anything. All I'm doing is pointing out that the peaceful minority logic is wearing out in perception. And yes, without unconditional rejection of terrorism, even large sections of the majority will be considered complicit. Explain to me- when in Pak Media I see debates on was Osama shaheed or not, what should my takeaway be? Why is there ambiguity when he himself has accepted that he did 9/11? Should the retribution not be automatically considered just



In the UK every mosque is monitored by the government and every mainstream imam has condemned radical fanatics. The first opposition to TTP rule in Swat, was actually from a Sufi monk who tried resist them by initiating a form of dialogue in a mosque to deter them. His throat was cut and his followers were hunted like cattle and his grave was desecrated. There is so much opposition against these fools, however their voices are never heard. In 2011, there was a suicide attack that killed 57 people in Karachi. Most of these individuals were scholars of Islam who were actually against the Taliban and they paid with their own lives. The media does not represent the society of a nation, specifically in Pakistan because most of the media houses are privately owned and have known links to terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Areesh said:


> Actually Pakistanis of all castes and colors would be extremely grateful if India didn't exist in the first place.


You really have to expand on that to communicate with me.


----------



## ozzy22

gau8av said:


> you're being unfair to him, he's very anti Modi/RSS and hindu right wing
> 
> people shouldn't take it personal when we're discussing a very real problem of Islamic terrorism, and before you come down on me... I know Islam does not promote killing innocents but it sure has been hijacked by the radicals.. saying stuff like 'not all muslims are terrorists' just doesn't cut it, no one is saying _all muslims are terrorists_ anyway
> 
> what just happened in Paris ? guys shouting 'allah akbar' murdered a bunch of sattire cartoonists, *in the name of Islam* and a bunch of people here are defending it ?



Do you understand how futile and waste of a time it is having a debate with a right wing Indian on Islam/Muslims? Add to the fact this forum attracts the most idiotic/hateful Indians. I think you should read this thread and look at the quality of Indian posts and start with yours and acid rains posts.

Here's a few examples below. Just on this page alone.



Dem!god said:


> rip to the dead...
> 
> its a warning call for west... either deport all muslims, or bear the consequences... with liberal mask...





acid rain said:


> Extremely grateful.


----------



## SQ8

El Weirdo said:


> When they follow the verses of Quran 100% , they turn out to be radicals. I mean no ill intention but this theory seems to hold water.


Holds steam actually, which goes away when this theory is really looked into.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hurter

acid rain said:


> Dude, don't get mind here.. but all you security and scanners you see at airports and important buildings are mostly because of one community.



I won't because I know thats how it is. Because the image of this community is not like that. It has been Created.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ozzy22 said:


> You and few other Indians always post the same low quality post on every thread that has to do with Muslims. I think the admin should just copy and automatically post them in threads like these, as it will save you time and the effort.
> 
> P.S your original post had nothing to do with what I wrote or the video I posted.



Show me one other place where I have said the same thing?


----------



## Aepsilons

My condolences! 

@Gabriel92 , Japanese stand with our French friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

ozzy22 said:


> Do you understand how futile and waste of a time it is having a debate with a right wing Indian on Islam/Muslims? Add to the fact this forum attracts the most idiotic/hateful Indians. I think you should read this thread and look at the quality of Indian posts and start with yours and acid rains posts.
> 
> Here's a few examples below. Just on this page alone.


when stating the truth , it become a rightwing indian... 
live in your bubble.. its gonna burst way sooner then you people think...


----------



## SQ8

ResurgentIran said:


> Radical Jihadis make up a petite portion of all Muslims.
> Vast majority of Muslims are good law abiding people.



Let me rephrase that 

Radical Jihadis now make a small but significant portion of Muslims. 

The Vast majority of Muslims are good , law abiding but confused people who arent too sure about the Jihadis.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## acid rain

ozzy22 said:


> Do you understand how futile and waste of a time it is having a debate with a right wing Indian on Islam/Muslims? Add to the fact this forum attracts the most idiotic/hateful Indians. I think you should read this thread and look at the quality of Indian posts and start with yours and acid rains posts.
> 
> Here's a few examples below. Just on this page alone.



Truth hurts ozzy and I don't shy away from it.


----------



## ozzy22

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Show me one other place where I have said the same thing?


I’m fine with you not believing me, I would rather not go through your posts.


----------



## Barakah

One liner Indians jumping at a chance to demonize Islam on every thread they can is very sickening to watch , acting like angels sent from above, cut the crap. the actions of a few will never in ur wildest and wettest dreams portray 1.5 billion muslims as terrorists


----------



## Hulk

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You know why he left india for good? coz of a similar issue... in that case.. it was the pics of Hindu Gods.. which is again pathetic on his part.


Sorry but nobody even slapped him, he left because he did not wanted to go to courts. There was no threat to him. He wanted court cases to be dropped without trial.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Oscar said:


> Let me rephrase that
> 
> Radical Jihadis now make a small but significant portion of Muslims.
> 
> The Vast majority of Muslims are good , law abiding but confused people who arent too sure about the Jihadis.



No, its not a significant portion. Its petite.


----------



## acid rain

Junaid B said:


> I won't because I know thats how it is. Because the image of this community is not like that. It has been Created.



Created? Like how? Please give me an example.



While I can give u a hundred - boko, Al shabaab etc etc.


----------



## scherz

This is not going to reduce islamphobia in europe. R.I.P.


----------



## acid rain

ResurgentIran said:


> No, its not a significant portion. Its petite.



Of course it's small - else there would be nukes flying. But the worrying part is that small portion is increasing significantly.


----------



## Barakah

acid rain said:


> Of course it's small - else there would be nukes flying. But the worrying part is that small portion is increasing significantly.


nukes flying? love how you bhartis try and drag pakistan on every issue.


----------



## ozzy22

acid rain said:


> Truth hurts ozzy and I don't shy away from it.





Dem!god said:


> when stating the truth , it become a rightwing indian...
> live in your bubble.. its gonna burst way sooner then you people think...


Well my issue has more to do with the quality of the posts than anything else and if the truth hurt me I wouldn't be on this forum or this thread. I’m realistic about the situation we are in. which I can’t say the same for Indians who come to this forum to "lecture" us on how bad we are as a people or country. When their own country is in such an awful state.


----------



## sahaliyan

RIP,Islamism is the biggest threat to human freedom,I think all the countries include the muslim countries should unite to defeat Islamism

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gau8av

genmirajborgza786 said:


> @WebMaster
> I really don't understand why PDF tolerates this guy, he is openly condoning terrorism


every single attack he comes and spews the same garbage and actually threatens more such attacks with his standard "this will happen more and more if muslims are oppressed by.. insert guilty govt here (india, israel, us, west.. pakistan?"

I couldn't disagree more with him on anything he says, but he does provide an interesting insight into the jihadi brain, just look at his profile, ok he changed it.. but it used to say "he wants to die doing jihad for allah against enemies of Islam" or something of that sort 

some years ago I think he threatened to cross into India and do Jihad in Kashmir LOL 

I think we should keep this specimen here for further studies and analysis, at least he can't reach thru a monitor and behead the kuffar 

but yeah.. overall this guy is completely


----------



## Gandhi follower

sahaliyan said:


> RIP,Islamism is the biggest threat to human freedom,I think all the countries include the muslim countries should unite to defeat Islamism



Islam is not a problem.. Muslims are, who are least tolerant.


----------



## Falcon29

@Gabriel92 

Condolences to your people. Was not expecting this....

How they get automatic weapons? I thought Europe banned them? 

Are they French or foreign origin?

.........


----------



## jamahir

Zarvan said:


> France has been attacking Muslims for really long time they were part of attack on Afghanistan. They have been doing there level best to piss of Muslims.



france military attacked the libyan jamahiriya in 2011, and helped massacre 200,000+ libyan muslims, and helped eliminate the imam of all muslims, muammar gaddafi.

france military has supplied armaments to syrian "rebels" who have already killed 180,000+ syrians, including muslims.

afghanistan?? you mean the legitimate government of socialist afghanistan, or the western-arranged government of taliban??


----------



## sahaliyan

Gandhi follower said:


> Islam is not a problem.. Muslims are, who are least tolerant.


Islamism is not same as Islam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahul9090

Religion of peace strikes again

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552833393734721537


----------



## Gabriel92

Falcon29 said:


> @Gabriel92
> 
> Condolences to your people. Was not expecting this....
> 
> How they get automatic weapons? I thought Europe banned them?
> 
> Are they French or foreign origin?
> 
> .........



I don't know how they got rifles.
On the video,they didn't seem to be French. (by their accent)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Muslims should be exterminated once and for all, I will not blame France tomorrow if it decided that it wants to deport all Immigrants and Muslims into the sea. Despicable act by despicable people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92

Where is the courage ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 1000

Mosamania said:


> Muslims should be exterminated once and for all, I will not blame France tomorrow if it decided that it wants to deport all Immigrants and Muslims into the sea. Despicable act by despicable people.



Now you agree with me when it comes to cleansing some terror cities, but I won't ruin this thread with that other topic.


----------



## Gandhi follower

sahaliyan said:


> Islamism is not same as Islam



did you mean militant Islam ? I believe Islam has been hijacked by few people and they have radicalized a whole generation.


----------



## PeaceGen

Jaanbaz said:


> How about stop letting Saudi Arabia fund mosques and religious Schools? Clerics should be local born Muslims, all Friday sermons should be regulated by the state and should be the same all over the country?



well they (the sermons) dont have to be the same all over a country, but they do need to be state-monitored and -regulated i think..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

> Doesn't matter - you writing about doesn't make islam or its followers peaceful.



What type of Hashish are you smoking these days, because clearly it has confused your mind into a jellyfish. By you continuously writing gibberish and hogwash sentences, does not necessarily mean that your dreams would become a reality. Now use a magnifying glass to read carefully in what I have said in this message


----------



## Mosamania

Muslims don't belong in a civilized society, they just don't. Civilized societies offends them too much.


----------



## temujin

Solomon2 said:


> Reprisals against innocent Muslims? That strikes me as unlikely if Muslims take up the ideological battle themselves.
> Then again, the French do think differently from Anglos...


 
The trouble is that such attackers identify themselves as Muslims, invoke God and the prophet and claim they are commiting these atrocities in the name of their faith. Ideological naunces aside, these people are the 'real Muslims' in Western popular imagination, a sentiment the growing far right in France (as well as the rest of Europe) are keen to exploit. There is a carefully cultivated public perception that most Muslims secretly condone such attacks and any attempts by moderate Muslims to repudiate them would be seen as a face saving exercise at this stage. The community as a whole has been guilty over the years of failing to draw a clear distinction between Islam and Al Saudism as well as tacitly accepting attacks against Western interests by linking them to 'foreign policy' -It therefore faces a long uphill battle to change public opinion in relation to Islam in the West, particularly following this attack and token gestures on social media amount to little more than p***ing in the wind in this respect.

From all accounts, those involved in this incident were French and rather than making innane statements condeming the attacks, community leaders in France should in the first instance cooperate with the authorities in order to identify the fugitives and assist in liquidating them before they can commit further attacks..


----------



## Mosamania

1000 said:


> Now you agree with me when it comes to cleansing some terror cities, but I won't ruin this thread with that other topic.



I just get angry and mad. But seriously Muslims will never be able to understand the meaning of free speech, it is just too foreign of a concept for them. To them everything must be regulated and death to all who objects.


----------



## sahaliyan

Some extremists said the victims insulted Muhamad,but do you see their other works?









Do you see the Christians become mad because of those works?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Mosamania said:


> Muslims should be exterminated once and for all, I will not blame France tomorrow if it decided that it wants to deport all Immigrants and Muslims into the sea. Despicable act by despicable people.



Saudis should be exterminated first in this case. 

Oh wait, Saudis are not Muslim. Just realized.


----------



## Gabriel92

sahaliyan said:


> Some extremists said the victims insulted Muhamad,but do you see their other works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see the Christians become mad because of those works?



We,Christians,take it with humor,and even the journalists of Charlie Hebdo know that,they don't want to offence any religion.
But the muslims take it as a declaration of war. pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Alienoz_TR said:


> Saudis should be exterminated first in this case.
> 
> Oh wait, Saudis are not Muslim. Just realized.



Oh did I hurt your feelings?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Mosamania said:


> Oh did I hurt your feelings?



Oh no, First I thought it was an irony. Then I decided to respond with a satirical comment. 

A Saudi talking sh.t about Muslims. What is the world coming to?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Comes right after France votes in favor of Palestinian state...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sahaliyan

Gabriel92 said:


> We,Christians,take it with humor,and even the journalists of Charlie Hebdo know that,they don't want to offence any religion.
> But the muslims take it as a declaration of war. pathetic.


I don't think all the muslims think like that,but there are many muslims think so,sorry people,it's not a so-called wahabbi thing,it's an attitude common in muslim masses


----------



## jamahir

Falcon29 said:


> Comes right after France votes in favor of Palestinian state...



what do you mean??


----------



## pak-marine

jamahir said:


> will you now say that qaeda and taliban aren't creations of cia... or ikhwaan isn't creation of britain... or the most foolish of them, the deobandis/tableeghis, aren't creations of the british raj...
> 
> but yes, the problem lies in the muslim world... we need either someone like the mongols to cleanse the muslim mind, or someone like gaddafi to challenge a hundred times the idiocies of those who call themselves muslim.



Yeah The amrikis , yindus , jews ,buddhist monks , KFC and pepsi cola created taliban , AQ and SISI's .. 
un circumsized penises of sucide bombers or terrorist attackers are held as evidence by intel operatives of the ummah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ozzy22

Mosamania said:


> Muslims should be exterminated once and for all, I will not blame France tomorrow if it decided that it wants to deport all Immigrants and Muslims into the sea. Despicable act by despicable people.





Mosamania said:


> Oh did I hurt your feelings?


What a stupid thing to say. You might have forgotten your own people are mostly Muslims. Now think of your loved ones being exterminated before you make such a silly statement and don’t forget your high speed broadband connection that might come soon. Don’t want to be killed before using it, do we? Please don't kill me I'm an atheist tips fedora.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Falcon29 said:


> Comes right after France votes in favor of Palestinian state...



Comes right after France sends aircraft carrier to Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Mosamania said:


> Muslims should be exterminated once and for all, I will not blame France tomorrow if it decided that it wants to deport all Immigrants and Muslims into the sea. Despicable act by despicable people.



How can this person be allowed to spew such nonsense? Unbelievable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rasengan

> Oh did I hurt your feelings?



He has a point...first kill all the Salafi mullah's in Saudi Arabia, before punishing the rest of us law abiding peaceful Muslims.


----------



## Barakah

Dalit said:


> How can this person be allowed to spew such nonsense? Unbelievable.


just ignore it, was thinking of replying to him but he's just full of rage at the moment, he will cool down


----------



## jamahir

Gabriel92 said:


> We,Christians,take it with humor,and even the journalists of Charlie Hebdo know that,they don't want to offence any religion.
> But the muslims take it as a declaration of war. pathetic.



i didn't even know of these cartoons, nor would have 99 percent of the muslims of this forum.



pak-marine said:


> Yeah The amrikis , yindus , jews ,buddhist monks , KFC and pepsi cola created taliban , AQ and SISI's ..



didn't they??



pak-marine said:


> un circumsized penises of sucide bombers or terrorist attackers are held as evidence by intel operatives of the ummah



never heard of that one.


----------



## acid rain

Barakah said:


> nukes flying? love how you bhartis try and drag pakistan on every issue.



Where did you see pakistan in there?

The victims would be using nukes and WMD's is what I meant - not the accused.


----------



## jamahir

Dalit said:


> How can this person be allowed to spew such nonsense? Unbelievable.



he has a valid point.


----------



## Barakah

acid rain said:


> Where are we even talking about pakistanis?
> 
> If it's muslim then don't forget we are one of the biggest victims of muslim terrorism plus all the invasions and killings done by muslim hordes. So we know what we are talking about. ..For the europeans it's a newer phenomena.


bharti be quiet no one especially in pdf gives a sh!t about a bhartis opinion look at ur sh!t hole first where people get raped on a daily basis and much more..


----------



## Gabriel92

jamahir said:


> i didn't even know of these cartoons, nor would have 99 percent of the muslims of this forum.



Meant the muslims in france.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Mosamania said:


> I just get angry and mad. But seriously Muslims will never be able to understand the meaning of free speech, it is just too foreign of a concept for them. To them everything must be regulated and death to all who objects.



Stop generalizing you moron. There are over 1.5 billion Muslims on this planet. There is a very fringe minority which resorts to such violent acts. It only takes one rotten apple to spoil the entire basket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

jamahir said:


> what do you mean??



Nobody has interest in this violence besides Israelis who gain something out of it. And there was a car which exploded next to Jewish synagogue is very suspicious. Jewish synagogue has security cameras and the car bomb next to it is to make it appear as anti -Jewish attack possibly to blame Palestinians. 

Europe needs to be careful from Israeli intelligence members in their land and should monitor Jewish community as they have no problem cooperating with Mossad.


----------



## Barakah

acid rain said:


> No one gives a f about you and your who rehouse.


Islam only bought equality and good fortune in the subcontinent ur just butthurt it's okay keep spewing ur venom lol


----------



## Falcon29

Alienoz_TR said:


> Comes right after France sends aircraft carrier to Iraq.



So why they blew car bomb next to Jewish center?


----------



## acid rain

Barakah said:


> Islam only bought equality and good fortune in the subcontinent ur just butthurt it's okay keep spewing ur venom lol



Lol..The same equality and good fortune is being brought by islam all around the world convert.


----------



## Rasengan

> No one gives a f about you and your who rehouse



Can you please not speak in monkey language, and focus more on the rape cases that happen in Delhi. Go back to elementary school and relearn the linguistic language called English.


----------



## gslv

the point is why France was not protecting this newspaper properly first place. look many are trying to bomb US since 9/11 but none succeeded. whats the meaning of closing the door after burglary. on the topic sick bastard fundoos. Wahhabism is a cancer and sad to see its popularity is increasing , now hoping the rest of western country will rein in .


----------



## Koovie

sahaliyan said:


> Some extremists said the victims insulted Muhamad,but do you see their other works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see the Christians become mad because of those works?




*Because they mostly live in developed secular nations where people have the right priorities... most countries with a Muslim majority. 
And if they had made cartoons of Hindu gods, we would have seen mobs of braindead RSS and Baj rangdal terrorists vandalizing streets and destroying public property. 

Fundamentalism, narrow mindedness and sheer stupidity have many faces. *


----------



## gslv

Koovie said:


> *Because they mostly live in developed secular nations where people have the right priorities... most countries with a Muslim majority.
> And if they had made cartoons of Hindu gods, we would have seen mobs of braindead RSS and Baj rangdal terrorists vandalizing streets and destroying public property.
> 
> Fundamentalism, narrow mindedness and sheer stupidity have many faces. *


far right Hinduism is a toddler compared to the wahabi terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Falcon29 said:


> So why they blew car bomb next to Jewish center?



Mossad did it to blame Muslims, perhaps. How many Jews dead, any report?


----------



## acid rain

Rasengan said:


> Can you please not speak in monkey language, and focus more on the rape cases that happen in Delhi. Go back to elementary school and relearn the linguistic language called English.



Someone called you an ape a few pages back - go jump on him.


----------



## Barakah

Rahul9090 said:


> Defense and security analyst of pakistan
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552867342070206465
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552871159897669633
> here we go damn the jews again


yes I love ur sarcasm aswell


----------



## Not Sure

ResurgentIran said:


> I think all Muslims of all backgrounds must come together and condemn this crime, in the strongest manner possible.



Not gonna happen.


----------



## acid rain

Barakah said:


> butthurt are we? didn't know the actions of a few represented 1.5 billion people.. sigh you dirty cow piss drinking rapists have no shame at all.



Lol. A rapist huh and you talk about generalising .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

gslv said:


> far right Hinduism is a toddler compared to the wahabi terrorists.



All religious fundamentalists are vermin and a danger to freedom and democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acid rain

Koovie said:


> All religious fundamentalists are vermin and a danger to freedom and democracy.



About showing Hindu God's. ..haven't you seen comedy movies showing various Gods in them?


----------



## sahaliyan

gslv said:


> far right Hinduism is a toddler compared to the wahabi terrorists.


At least in my country,many Qadim and Sufis don't send the girls into schools,but many Wahabis are more open-minded for send their daughters into schools,blame wahabi is the easiest thing to do,in reality,most Wahabis are just ordinary people


----------



## KingMamba

Mosamania said:


> Muslims should be exterminated once and for all, I will not blame France tomorrow if it decided that it wants to deport all Immigrants and Muslims into the sea. Despicable act by despicable people.



Upgraded from kill all shias to kill all Sunnis and Shias.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Alienoz_TR said:


> Mossad did it to blame Muslims, perhaps. How many Jews dead, any report?



If Jews died then mossad didn't do it. If Jews didn't die then they did. That's how Mossad operates. They kill non Jewsih Europeans and than add car bomb to Jewish center in France to say this was attack on us Jews and Christians. ...and we must stand by Israel and not support Palestinian statehood. ..


----------



## jamahir

Gabriel92 said:


> Meant the muslims in france.



there would be many good people in france like zinedine zidane or the ex-algerian singer, souad massi.

but i would agree with france deporting mullahs and closing down most mosques, after explaining to muslims there that prayers can be done within houses and that france doesn't need to become like britain in tolerating the excesses of any foreign culture, be it saudi, be it south asian.

additionally, the christian population of france should lead the way by... (a). popularizing socialism, (b). bringing down the nato-slave president, (c). bringing back french military from west asia, africa, afghanistan.



Falcon29 said:


> Nobody has interest in this violence besides Israelis who gain something out of it. And there was a car which exploded next to Jewish synagogue is very suspicious. Jewish synagogue has security cameras and the car bomb next to it is to make it appear as anti -Jewish attack possibly to blame Palestinians.
> 
> Europe needs to be careful from Israeli intelligence members in their land and should monitor Jewish community as they have no problem cooperating with Mossad.



fair points, and the israelis know that they can easily find "muslims" to do their work.


----------



## KingMamba

Gabriel92 said:


> Where is the courage ?



Best option for France is to close down asylum seeker option, next get over the colonial hangover and stop letting people in because you ruled over them at one point. Lastly disengage French troops from Muslim countries or conflict zones.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Another thread about terror bombing in FRANCE turned into India vs Pakistan.
Why am I not surprised? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

KingMamba said:


> Best option for France is to close down asylum seeker option, next get over the colonial hangover and stop letting people in because you ruled over them at one point. Lastly disengage French troops from Muslim countries or conflict zones.



my very points one post above yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acid rain

Barakah said:


> hey rapist why are u still talking? did you forget to drink ur cow piss?





Try harder..

I am sure the ugly face thats getting exposed here is too much for pansies like you..but then, that's eat Zarvan and that alien tr guy wants you to avoid and pick up an AK or put on a suicide vest and shout AOA and now some kafirs up.

They want you to be a man..be a marde mom in and not go around sissy fighting over the Internet.


----------



## KingMamba

ResurgentIran said:


> Another thread about terror bombing in FRANCE turned into India vs Pakistan.
> Why am I not surprised? lol



Indians always start it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Koovie said:


> All religious fundamentalists are vermin and a danger to freedom and democracy.




Those who use their 'religion' as pretext to harm innocents -- do not represent their Religious Faith nor do they represent the True believers of their faith. 

In my opinion, Islam, like Judaism and Christianity, is an Abrahamic Religion -- that centers on theme of morality and understanding Providence' Final Judgment. No where in any of these religions advocates the sinning of acting like Providence by dispensing Providence' Justice. I know well enough and have studied Islam long enough to appreciate that True Islam is a religion of Peace. 

It is when people who become deluded by mis-interpretation of some Hadiths , by the way -- Hadith is not even in Holy Q'uran -- that some people may become radicalized. This is why it is important to read, study, and meditate on the Holy Q'uran with help of peace-minded Muslim Theologians. 

Too often where we have these recent-convert or youtube imams , who never even went to an Islamic Seminary -- preaching and advocating a hate-based, biased, twisted version of Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ozzy22

acid rain said:


> About showing Hindu God's. ..haven't you seen comedy movies showing various Gods in them?


Give it a rest it was only yesterday Hindus were protesting and burning cinemas over a movie and let’s not forget the odd statement that have been coming out of Indian politicians recently.


----------



## acid rain

ozzy22 said:


> Give it a rest it was only yesterday Hindus were protesting and burning cinemas over a movie and let’s not forget the odd statement that have been coming out of Indian politicians recently.



I never said hindus are peaceful...majority of them are. Indian politicians are finally convinced that there's just one policy.


----------



## Bratva

Karachiite said:


> STFU you barbaric savage. It's sad the people who have your sympathies are too weak for jokes and have to resort to violence like the savage pigs they are. I hope all newspaper publish pictures which insult your barbaric cult on their front pages.



Is it allowed in canada to run front page comics on Holocaust ?


----------



## Barakah

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Those who use their 'religion' as pretext to harm innocents -- do not represent their Religious Faith nor do they represent the True believers of their faith.
> 
> In my opinion, Islam, like Judaism and Christianity, is an Abrahamic Religion -- that centers on theme of morality and understanding Providence' Final Judgment. No where in any of these religions advocates the sinning of acting like Providence by dispensing Providence' Justice. I know well enough and have studied Islam long enough to appreciate that True Islam is a religion of Peace.
> 
> It is when people who become deluded by mis-interpretation of some Hadiths , by the way -- Hadith is not even in Holy Q'uran -- that some people may become radicalized. This is why it is important to read, study, and meditate on the Holy Q'uran with help of peace-minded Muslim Theologians.
> 
> Too often where we have these recent-convert or youtube imams , who never even went to an Islamic Seminary -- preaching and advocating a hate-based, biased, twisted version of Islam.


perfectly explained if only these Indian apes understood this then no thread would be a India vs pakistan bs rant. They come in every thread with their witty one liners demonizing muslims at every chance they get.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Barakah said:


> perfectly explained if only these Indian apes understood this then no thread would be a India vs pakistan bs rant. They come in every thread with their witty on liners demonizing muslims at every chance they get.



*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمٰنِ الرَّحِيْمِ*


Sometimes, the best thing to do, my brother, is to take a step back, and not respond to hate with hate.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Koovie

acid rain said:


> About showing Hindu God's. ..haven't you seen comedy movies showing various Gods in them?



Yeah... people crying about fictional work....


----------



## ResurgentIran

Mosamania said:


> Muslims should be exterminated once and for all, I will not blame France tomorrow if it decided that it wants to deport all Immigrants and Muslims into the sea. Despicable act by despicable people.





Mosamania said:


> Muslims don't belong in a civilized society, they just don't. Civilized societies offends them too much.



Stop acting like a Saudi uncle tom.


----------



## Dem!god

ozzy22 said:


> Give it a rest it was only yesterday Hindus were protesting and burning cinemas over a movie and let’s not forget the odd statement that have been coming out of Indian politicians recently.


protest is right in democratic society... not bombing and killings....
and moreover everyone has freedom of speech.. jst like owasi ...


----------



## Bratva

Alienoz_TR said:


> Oh no, First I thought it was an irony. Then I decided to respond with a *satirical comment. *
> 
> A Saudi talking sh.t about Muslims. What is the world coming to?



Expect a courtesy visit from @Mosamania in balaclava with AK-47 containing bayonet (incase he wants to do things old fashion)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi follower



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## acid rain

Koovie said:


> Yeah... people crying about fictional work....



What??


----------



## hussain0216

Terrible
France must

-Catch and punish the culprits
-Stop the abuse of prophet muhammad for no reason but to abuse and antagonise
-stop the pseudo - colonial enterprises in the muslim world

The Charlie Hebdo guys can now try to justify their actions to God


----------



## TankMan

RIP victims.
Death to terrorist a$$holes who do the opposite of Islam while screaming Islamic slogans.

"_Hold to *forgiveness*, command what is right; but* turn away* from the ignorant." _[Qur'an 7:199]
"_And when they hear vain talk, they* turn away* therefrom and say: "*to us our deeds and to you yours; peace be to you."*_ [Qur'an 28: 55]
_"When ye hear the signs of Allah held in defiance and ridicule, *ye are not to sit with them* unless they turn to a different theme_." [Qur'an 4:140]
_''And* be patient *over what they say and avoid them with gracious avoidance.'' _[Qur'an 73:10]

Killing critics of Islam is not only stupid and counter productive, it's also forbidden in Islam. Not to mention the innocents they killed too. A simple lawsuit would've been the appropriate response, Muslims should do that instead of killing or protesting. Either ignore it, or follow legal procedure. That's what Islam commands.

If these fools think they're pleasing God, they're wrong. They should be given a direct ticket so that they can explain themselves directly to God.
_“Whoever kills a person who has a truce with the Muslims will never smell the fragrance of Paradise.”_ [Saheeh Bukhari, Vol 4, Book 53, #391]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

jaunty said:


> I am not here in a d1ck measuring contest. I am not a right winger Hindutvavadi to support them from my country. In fact I routinely oppose many things they say or do. Although I can still understand why it might offend some people when someone draws your God naked. The keyword here is naked.
> 
> But I am yet to understand why is it so offensive to everyday Muslims when someone draws a picture of Mohammad? I am just looking for an answer. Why is it so?


@Akheilos will answer you.


----------



## acid rain

Rasengan said:


> Yes rape is common across the globe..however the people in Delhi take it up another notch. A women can't even use a public transport system after 8PM, otherwise she would be violated worse than an animal. I guess that sexual abuse also has a tendency to reach and affect animals....poor doggie The main point is the action of a few misguided miscreants does not represent a whole community which is peaceful and wants to live in co-existence with its neighbors.



Lol

Try harder..

You aren't acing how islam and muslims are perceived by even a small percentage.


----------



## ozzy22

acid rain said:


> I never said hindus are peaceful...majority of them are. Indian politicians are finally convinced that there's just one policy.


Everyone knows your trolling as you do in every thread. Well it has been a great victory against us Pakistanis with your unintelligible posts and by the way I’ve found you on facebook. Seems like your behavior is the same outside the forum as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Koovie

acid rain said:


> What??



I mean those people crying about movies like PK...


----------



## chhota bheem

RIP


----------



## A1Kaid

Desert Fox said:


> They must be 2nd or 3rd generation immigrants.



Who knows they could be French converts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acid rain

Koovie said:


> I mean those people crying about movies like PK...



I meant depiction of Hindu God's in comedy films or in cartoons.


----------



## Dem!god

Rasengan said:


> Yes rape is common across the globe..however the people in Delhi take it up another notch. A women can't even use a public transport system after 8PM, otherwise she would be violated worse than an animal. I guess that sexual abuse also has a tendency to reach and affect animals....poor doggie The main point is the action of a few misguided miscreants does not represent a whole community which is peaceful and wants to live in co-existence with its neighbors.


still better than the donkey s*x video that american drone has captured... 
if you want proof. its on youtube...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hurter

acid rain said:


> Created? Like how? Please give me an example.
> 
> 
> 
> While I can give u a hundred - boko, Al shabaab etc etc.



ISIS, Boko, TTP, AlQaeda... Who created them? Not we.. Osama was an American ally just like Zia-ul-Haq, Saddam, Gaddafi.. All gone


----------



## Rasengan

> You aren't acing how islam and muslims are perceived by even a small percentage.



Speak proper English baboon rapists..I suggest you watch planet of the apes for reference Now your words have started to become gibberish..must be your frustration coming through the monitor. On a serious topic your bigotry will definitely alienate you from your fellow country men that belong to the Muslim community.


----------



## KingMamba

Dem!god said:


> still better than the donkey s*x video that american drone has captured...
> if you want proof. its on youtube...



LOL and what do you think happened on her wedding night?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

A1Kaid said:


> Who knows they could be French converts.


Yes, French converts following an extremist ideology they were introduced to by Muslim immigrants.

*But, that's only IF they are French. Its more likely that they are immigrants.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

A1Kaid said:


> Who knows they could be French converts.



As i said and re-said,by their accent,they are surely not french.
(By their accent,they are for sure north african.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozzy22

acid rain said:


> Wow...you lot are really posses with truth aren't you? Probably because you belong to Pakistan.


What a burn. I think I’ll need some Ayurveda medicine on that. As we all know it’s based on science and can cure everything. I looked at the stars yesterday to see what tomorrow held for me. It said nothing about me being owned by an Indian. That’s the last time I’ll be looking at the stars for the future and maybe the Indian politicians should do the same.


----------



## Mosamania

Bratva said:


> Expect a courtesy visit from @Mosamania in balaclava with AK-47 containing bayonet (incase he wants to do things old fashion)



Okay what I said was out of line but this really angered my like you wouldn't believe, three days in a row where three terrorist attacks happened. In Saudi border, then in Turkey, and now in France. I am really afraid of what I am going to find tomorrow. 

I just had enough of this BS once and for all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acid rain

Junaid B said:


> ISIS, Boko, TTP, AlQaeda... Who created them? Not we.. Osama was an American ally just like Zia-ul-Haq, Saddam, Gaddafi.. All gone



Please complete your previous accusation about the media telling lies first. Could be partially true...but then, my contention is that Islamists aren't helping either...

Jump back a couple of pages and see the tweets from the great zaid hamid about mossad being behind his attack. Now will the French buy that bs?



ozzy22 said:


> What a burn. I think I’ll need some Ayurveda medicine on that. As we all know it’s based on science and can cure everything. I looked at the stars yesterday to see what tomorrow held for me. It said nothing about me being owned by an Indian. That’s the last time I’ll be looking at the stars for the future and maybe the Indian politicians should do the same.



Ozzy22, you are a sane poster - point out which post of mine did you find being untruth.


----------



## 1000

Mosamania said:


> Okay what I said was out of line but this really angered my like you wouldn't believe, three days in a row where three terrorist attacks happened. In Saudi border, then in Turkey, and now in France. I am really afraid of what I am going to find tomorrow.
> 
> I just had enough of this BS once and for all.



That my relatives experience daily back home btw, yet you still don't agree with my great idea of massacring terrorists and their supporters ? Europe should do more as well, trash like Anjem Choudary are roaming London freely.


----------



## Rasengan

> LOL and what do you think happened on her wedding night?



For some odd reason I could stop not laughing, when I read your message


----------



## root

acid rain said:


> Please complete your previous accusation about the media telling lies first. Could be partially true...but then, my contention is that Islamists aren't helping either...
> 
> Jump back a couple of pages and see the tweets from the great zaid hamid about mossad being behind his attack. Now will the French buy that bs?
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzy22, you are a sane poster - point out which post of mine did you find being untruth.


What ISIS has to do with muslims it is slugetring muslims in dozens and muslims are fighting them as well.


----------



## Nihil

SarthakGanguly said:


> And if this is the response, does it not make it important for France to intensify such attacks?


To him anyone who kills another country's citizen has *reasons*. A terrorist is someone who attacks Pakistani. Even a few months even the Pakistan attackers had *reasons.* He is now trying to change his tune in Pakistan after the Peshawar attacks, but a leopard never changes its spots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

KingMamba said:


> LOL and what do you think happened on her wedding night?


if you dont know things.. better keep mum..


----------



## ozzy22

acid rain said:


> Please complete your previous accusation about the media telling lies first. Could be partially true...but then, my contention is that Islamists aren't helping either...
> 
> Jump back a couple of pages and see the tweets from the great zaid hamid about mossad being behind his attack. Now will the French buy that bs?
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzy22, you are a sane poster - point out which post of mine did you find being untruth.


I don’t know if you calling me a sane poster should be taken as a compliment or not. I think I have to take a few days of PDF and reevaluate my posts on here. This had made me question every post I have made. Anyways if you can’t see your posts are full of hate and ignorance then there isn't much I can do.


----------



## Gabriel92

More than 3.000 police officers and men of GIGN,GIPN,RAID are mobilized for the manhunt.
More police officers are being mobilized with soldiers and gendarmes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## root

Nihil said:


> To him anyone who kills another country's citizen has *reasons*. A terrorist is someone who attacks Pakistani. Even a few months even the Pakistan attackers had *reasons.* He is now trying to change his tune in Pakistan after the Peshawar attacks, but a leopard never changes its spots.


Why you are dragging Pakistan in this thread?


----------



## TSA321

Apparently the policeman killed in that viral video is named Ahmad.


----------



## Nihil

Barakah said:


> Lol @ all the bhartis in this thread tho. acting like little angels.


Yeah act like a chimpanzee and throw shit at neighbours. Because that's the limit of your intelligence. I weep for the world that has too many like you.


----------



## Bratva

Mosamania said:


> Okay what I said was out of line but this really angered my like you wouldn't believe, three days in a row where three terrorist attacks happened. In Saudi border, then in Turkey, and now in France. I am really afraid of what I am going to find tomorrow.
> 
> *I just had enough of this BS once and for all.*



And we pass through this BS every once in a while in Pakistan. Worst thing that happens is we become numb. Like you said in another thread, indifference has reached upto that point, where killing become a numeric number to us. Just look,read, pass over


----------



## Nihil

root said:


> Why you are dragging Pakistan in this thread?


I am not dragging Pakistan. I was mentioning Zarvan's responses. It was about Zarvan, not Pakistan. And by the way, India has already been dragged into this thread several pages back.


----------



## Gabriel92

TSA321 said:


> Apparently the policeman killed in that viral video is named Ahmad.



Ahmad,42yo.
RIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## gau8av

Rasengan said:


> Do you want to cry now, because you feel bullied In southern India, its the social norm to eat curry on banana leaf...so take your backward culture up your pie-hole where the sun does not shine.


don't knock it till you try it ! I'll bet you'll be licking the beef rasam dripping of your elbows too


----------



## root

Nihil said:


> I am not dragging Pakistan. I was mentioning Zarvan's responses. It was about Zarvan, not Pakistan. And by the way, India has already been dragged into this thread several pages back.


OK just ignore him all countries need to work together share constant intelligence with each other to eliminate these terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acid rain

ozzy22 said:


> I don’t know if you calling me a sane poster should be taken as a compliment or not. I think I have to take a few days of PDF and reevaluate my posts on here. This had made me question every post I have made. Anyways if you can’t see your posts are full of hate and ignorance then there isn't much I can do.



It's a compliment - when one compare to Al the loose cannons here. As I said, I am willing to defend the particular post that you think was full of hate and ignorance..and ready to take it back if I am wrong.


----------



## KingMamba

Dem!god said:


> if you dont know things.. better keep mum..



I know well enough I also know what does on in your temples for your Goddess devi now stop trolling.


----------



## Spring Onion

France should KICK all the Muslims. Period


----------



## root

@*Gabriel92 *
*A request to France and all EU countries to deploy ground troops in iraq and syria and destory ISIS so that it cannot happen again.I am hearing that France is going at full scale war with ISIS is it true?*


----------



## KingMamba

Gabriel92 said:


> Ahmad,42yo.
> RIP.



Hopefully 10 more Ahmads join the French police in his honor.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## acid rain

root said:


> What ISIS has to do with muslims it is slugetring muslims in dozens and muslims are fighting them as well.



Yes, true. They are killing dozens of non muslims and non sunnis too...The beheadings, the yezidis who have been slaughtered in the thousands.

It's the ideology they follow.


----------



## Spring Onion

France should KICK all the Muslims. Period


----------



## root

acid rain said:


> Yes, true. They are killing dozens of non muslims and non sunnis too...The beheadings, the yezidis who have been slaughtered in the thousands.
> 
> It's the ideology they follow.


ISIS has no religion they are just spreading violence with the cover of Islam.


----------



## acid rain

root said:


> ISIS has no religion they are just spreading violence with the cover of Islam.



What do you mean?


----------



## Gabriel92

root said:


> @*Gabriel92**.I am hearing that France is going at full scale war with ISIS is it true?*



Nope.
We actually don't know what will we do.
The president will talk in live at 8pm,we will probably know more of France's reaction. (Inside or outside.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AshishDelhi

Junaid B said:


> ISIS, Boko, TTP, AlQaeda... Who created them? Not we.. Osama was an American ally just like Zia-ul-Haq, Saddam, Gaddafi.. All gone


Pakistan has also been a great ally of USA


----------



## root

acid rain said:


> What do you mean?


I mean just spreading their BS and violence killing is no ware written in Islam.


----------



## Rasengan

> on't knock it till you try it ! I'll bet you'll be licking the beef rasam dripping of your elbows too



I thought Hindus don't actually eat beef, because it represents mother India. I have no real offence towards southern Indians or their cuisine...just the banana leaf


----------



## Dem!god

KingMamba said:


> I know well enough I also know what does on in your temples for your Goddess devi now stop trolling.


well ask ur granny she will tell you well, if you dont know... 
she converted, right..


----------



## ozzy22

acid rain said:


> It's a compliment - when one compare to Al the loose cannons here. As I said, I am willing to defend the particular post that you think was full of hate and ignorance..and ready to take it back if I am wrong.


I have seen your posts plenty of times to see what kind of person you are. If you’re going to have those view at least be honest about it and I was talking about Indians in general. Which you can clearly see from this thread.



Spring Onion said:


> France should KICK all the Muslims. Period


What region of the body should this kick be administered? The face? The ***?


----------



## aks18

ghoul said:


> These sorts of muslims are in every neighbourhood of Pakistan, except for interior Sindh and rural Potohar, which are free from the curse of wahaabism+deobandism thus far(though *Ayaz Amir warned of a PML-N backed central Punjabi deobandi migration into Potohar*). In big cities, they have hijacked every single mosque literally.



you are doing the same what those extremists do they spread hate with violence and terror while you spreading hate with your words dear if we cant blame islam over the scum bags terrorists similarly we cant blame the whole sect cz of few people if i am not wrong i have seen your such full of hatred posts many times around this forum .


----------



## El Weirdo

Gabriel92 said:


> Nope.
> We actually don't know what will we do.
> The president will talk in live at 8pm,we will probably know more of France's reaction. (Inside or outside.)



Any news where were the scums of the earth were from? I dont believe having a French passport will make one `French` , if you know what I mean. 
I wont be surprised if these baasturds were Algerian , Tunisians or Moroccans.


----------



## AshishDelhi

Rahul9090 said:


> Defense and security analyst of pakistan
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552867342070206465
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552871159897669633
> here we go damn the jews again


He will surely have huge support on this.


----------



## Winchester

My condolences @Gabriel92

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

root said:


> @*Gabriel92 *
> *A request to France and all EU countries to deploy ground troops in iraq and syria and destory ISIS so that it cannot happen again.I am hearing that France is going at full scale war with ISIS is it true?*




It was wars in iraq and Afghanistan that made a manageable problem into a cluster fcuk where groups morphed and became inter linked hydras

More war even going after ISIS in iraq wont fix the problem it will cause more death, hugh expenditure of wealth and the pictures from the new war will create more terrorists





Then we knew all this before the iraq war


----------



## Selous

ResurgentIran said:


> I think all Muslims of all backgrounds must come together and condemn this crime, in the strongest manner possible.


No...why should we do that...we do that every time and nobody listens.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

El Weirdo said:


> Any news where were the scums of the earth were from? I dont believe having a French passport will make one `French` , if you know what I mean.
> I wont be surprised if these baasturds were Algerian , Tunisians or Moroccans.



They are from north africa,by their accent fore sure.


----------



## khujliwal

Biggest enemies of Islam are not these terrorists. The hard working and honest muslims who remain silent are. We have a saying "loha lohe ko katta hai" and "zehar zehar ko marta hai", it is upto these muslims to stand up if they want to see an Islam with prestige and goodwill. Otherwise a bunch of fckuing unemployed people will gather in Brussels and ask for sharia. Seriously, can't they be opposed and ridiculed by their own?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## root

khujliwal said:


> Biggest enemies of Islam are not these terrorists. The hard working and honest muslims who remain silent are. We have a saying "loha lohe ko katta hai" and "zehar zehar ko marta hai", it is upto these muslims to stand up if they want to see an Islam with prestige and goodwill. Otherwise a bunch of fckuing unemployed people will gather in Brussels and ask for sharia. Seriously, can't they be opposed and ridiculed by their own?


All muslim countries Saudia Arabia,UAE etc should make Nato like alternative to deal with terrorists.


----------



## Dalit

jamahir said:


> he has a valid point.



Valid point by pointing fingers at 1.5 billion people? What if I said that all Indians are rapists? Do I have a point?


----------



## indiatester

Capture and punish the jihadi's. I don't think these terrorists deserve easy death. They must be punished by forcing liberal values preached to them till death.

RIP to the dead. Hope the injured recover.


----------



## ozzy22

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Now hopefully ISIS will get the ground invasion and Europe and US will become even more bankrupt.
> 
> Most indigenous here could do with money. It's a shame they look like this.


When are you going to leave the UK that you so despise and don’t say soon just book the flight now. The internet has made it convenient for everyone and you might find some great deals if you look around. What does Islam say about hypocrites?


----------



## hussain0216

khujliwal said:


> Biggest enemies of Islam are not these terrorists. The hard working and honest muslims who remain silent are. We have a saying "loha lohe ko katta hai" and "zehar zehar ko marta hai", it is upto these muslims to stand up if they want to see an Islam with prestige and goodwill. Otherwise a bunch of fckuing unemployed people will gather in Brussels and ask for sharia. Seriously, can't they be opposed and ridiculed by their own?




Remain silent? ??????? Muslims came out in their millions to protest the iraq wars, Afghanistan wars, occupation of Palestine



we knew the consequences of these actions

it did nothing then and wont know


----------



## acid rain

ozzy22 said:


> I have seen your posts plenty of times to see what kind of person you are. If you’re going to have those view at least be honest about it and I was talking about Indians in general. Which you can clearly see from this thread.
> 
> 
> What region of the body should this kick be administered? The face? The ***?



I am being honest about it - I say it again, please point out the posts that you think is being dishonest. What kind of views do you get out of which post?.

Some people speak out their minds, some are diplomatic about it for the sake of being liked...I am mostly the former.


----------



## Oruc

Killing innocents is shameful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acid rain

root said:


> I mean just spreading their BS and violence killing is no ware written in Islam.



As I said - they believe in their ideology.


----------



## Spring Onion

Rasengan said:


> Does that mean we should kick out all Pashtuns from Pakistan, because after all the majority of the terrorists come from that community. Luckily the government and the Army is more sane. You should apply the same principle to France and not categorize the good apply with the rotten apple.



Stupid comparison from you.

anyway i say and i repeat rotten or good FRANCE should KICK all the Muslims . These Muslims need to go back to their countries and earn and live there. simple as that

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hurter

AshishDelhi said:


> Pakistan has also been a great ally of USA



Not Pakistan but its corrupt politicians...


----------



## Rasengan

> Biggest enemies of Islam are not these terrorists. The hard working and honest muslims who remain silent are. We have a saying "loha lohe ko katta hai" and "zehar zehar ko marta hai", it is upto these muslims to stand up if they want to see an Islam with prestige and goodwill. Otherwise a bunch of fckuing unemployed people will gather in Brussels and ask for sharia. Seriously, can't they be opposed and ridiculed by their own?



When your knowledge on this topic is non-existent, then please observe or read rather than commenting. I n the UK most mosque actually condemn these fanatics on a regular basis, however since no coverage is provided towards them, you fail to hear anything on the media. Except for Sky News and the Daily Mail have a fetish in giving prime time to anjem Chuadary, who has been barred from entering all mosque in Luton. Its the governments job in arresting these termites, not the citizens obligation or duty since there are legal boundaries in not taking the law into your own hands.The same applies for the rest of Europe.


----------



## root

acid rain said:


> As I said - they believe in their ideology.


There ideology need to be crushed.


----------



## ozzy22

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> This magazine mocked Prophet they are not innocent.


What’s your opinion on this video?


----------



## KingMamba

Dem!god said:


> well ask ur granny she will tell you well, if you dont know...
> she converted, right..



No she did not, perhaps you should ask your mother such temple girls tend to give birth to kids such as yourself.


----------



## Selous

Gabriel92 said:


> Where is the courage ?


Ask yourselves that when you invade the next Muslim country...think of Mali, Niger, CAR etc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Your name explains everything. "Ibn Taymiyyah", the guy who died in his own shit. This particular retarded jehadi gave more bad name to Islam than Lucifer.

Ibn Taymiyyah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Furthermore, who's the other retard who thanked your post?



IbnTaymiyyah said:


> This magazine mocked the Prophet Muhammad PBUH.
> 
> Some people just have it coming. NO sympathy
> 
> Charlie Hebdo attack: 2011 firebomb over Prophet Mohammed issue - Telegraph

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SenLin

In one response to this attack, all western/non-Muslim media outlets should publish Charlie Hebdo's caricatures on the front of their newspaper/website.

We must show that a free & secular society will not bow down to Islamic fanaticism/terrorism.
If we do, we have already lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

Dalit said:


> Valid point by pointing fingers at 1.5 billion people? What if I said that all Indians are rapists? Do I have a point?



i am socialist so i do not represent india.

@Mosamania said what must be said... whether he agrees or not, such questioning has been done by great muslim leaders before, like nasser and gaddafi.

we must thank mosamania instead of condemning him.


----------



## Dubious

ON TOPIC: RIP



KingMamba said:


> Best option for France is to close down asylum seeker option, *next get over the colonial hangover* and stop letting people in because you ruled over them at one point. Lastly disengage French troops from Muslim countries or conflict zones.


 YUP! BIG point NONE of the colonial idiots seem to understand nor learn! 



SarthakGanguly said:


> @Akheilos will answer you.


Why?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Selous said:


> Ask yourselves that when you invade the next Muslim country...think of Mali, Niger, CAR etc



We didn't invade anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acid rain

root said:


> There ideology need to be crushed.



Ideology is incrushable without taking out the root cause.


----------



## root

SenLin said:


> In one response to this attack, all western/non-Muslim media outlets should publish Charlie Hebdo's caricatures on the front of their newspaper/website.
> 
> We must show that a free & secular society will not bow down to Islamic fanaticism/terrorism.
> If we do, we have already lost.


I think you are saying the right thing infect hang these terrorists in public with live coverage worldwide to give lesson to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

Rest in Peace...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oruc

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> This magazine mocked Prophet they are not innocent.


And the policemen?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1Sunil0

Salman Rushdie was quick to comment,

“I stand with Charlie Hebdo, as we all must, to defend the art of satire, which has always been a force for liberty and against tyranny, dishonesty and stupidity."

“Religion, a medieval form of unreason, when combined with modern weaponry becomes a real threat to our freedoms,” Rushie wrote. “This religious totalitarianism has caused a deadly mutation in the heart of Islam and we see the tragic consequences in Paris today.”

(The Guardian, 2015)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000

third eye said:


> Not going to help at all.
> 
> Shows a religion in poor light.



As the article says:
* 'The magazine was fire-bombed in November 2011 a day after it carried a caricature of the Prophet Muhammad.'
*
Still dont understand why so many muslim extremists get all woke up when someone draws a carrcature about Prophet Mohammed. There are countless drawings/carricature about Jesus, yet you never hear Christians going around protesting/killing/bombing places because of such a joke/drawing. Many muslims radicals really need a reality check, Religion is really beggining to be like an opium to these extremists as Karkl marx said.

Sometimes i just wished there was no religion at all. Maybe things will have been much more better/peaceful in the world. Since too much religion makes people act irrationally at times IMO..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyperion

Salman Rushdie is a self hater. He's irrelevant.



1Sunil0 said:


> Salman Rushdie was quick to comment,
> 
> “I stand with Charlie Hebdo, as we all must, to defend the art of satire, which has always been a force for liberty and against tyranny, dishonesty and stupidity."
> 
> “Religion, a medieval form of unreason, when combined with modern weaponry becomes a real threat to our freedoms,” Rushie wrote. “This religious totalitarianism has caused a deadly mutation in the heart of Islam and we see the tragic consequences in Paris today.”
> 
> (The Guardian, 2015)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hussain0216

Akheilos said:


> ON TOPIC: RIP
> 
> YUP! BIG point NONE of the colonial idiots seem to understand nor learn!
> 
> 
> Why?




Its more than that the colonial and pseudo - colonial actions of these countries cause more death and destruction then any terrorist atrocities

They just dont seem to get cause and effect

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Selous said:


> No...why should we do that...we do that every time and nobody listens.



i didn't see the burqa/beard indian "muslims" ( majority now ) taking out "million man marches" against the western invasion of iraq... nor for the nato/allies/proxies invasion of libya and syria.

i didn't see them even protesting against the pathetic they themselves have become in india.


----------



## Rasengan

> Stupid comparison from you.
> 
> anyway i say and i repeat rotten or good FRANCE should KICK all the Muslims . These Muslims need to go back to their countries and earn and live there. simple as that



Its always difficult to swallow the truth, when your own flawed analogy is pointed towards you and you felt stigmatized. Why exactly is this comparison stupid..please educate me in your esteemed wisdom. 

Maybe you have not traveled to Europe, however a vast number of individuals are converts to Islam, so should they be also kicked out of France. Bigotry has landed Pakistan in the current mess, I thought you could understand that perfectly well.


----------



## Mercenary

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> This magazine mocked Prophet they are not innocent.


 
man shut up....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## root

mike2000 said:


> As the article says:
> * 'The magazine was fire-bombed in November 2011 a day after it carried a caricature of the Prophet Muhammad.'
> 
> Still dont understand why so many muslim extremists get all woke up when someone draws a carrcature about Prophet Mohammed. There are countless drawings/carricature about Jesus, yet you never hear Christians going around protesting/killing/bombing places because of such a joke/drawing. Many muslims radicals really need a reality check, Religion is really beggining to be like an opium to these extremists as Karkl marx said.
> 
> Sometimes i just wished there was no religion at all. Maybe things will have been much more better/peaceful in the world. Since too much religion makes people act irrationally at times IMO..*


I am a Muslim but such attacks are condemnable everyone has right to express themselves if you don’t like it simply ignore it.


----------



## Not Sure

Four of those killed in the attack were well known cartoonists for Charlie Hebdo: (L to R) Charlie Hebdo Editor and cartoonist Stephane Charbonnier, Jean Cabut (a well known cartoonist for Charlie Hebdo), Cartoonist George Volinski, Cartoonist Bernard Verlhac.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

You are a retard of the nth degree. What moronic comparison, that too, full of shit. Just like your brains.



Rasengan said:


> Does that mean we should kick out all Pashtuns from Pakistan, because after all the majority of the terrorists come from that community. Luckily the government and the Army is more sane. You should apply the same principle to France and not categorize the good apply with the rotten apple.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kesang

If somebody write something against your religion or property then you soups counter with facts. Many religious people especially muslim's mentality is that kill all of them who disagree with you


----------



## Nilesh Singh

BDforever said:


> Bagdadi ... is that you ?


 Nice one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acid rain

hussain0216 said:


> Its more than that the colonial and pseudo - colonial actions of these countries cause more death and destruction then any terrorist atrocities
> 
> They just dont seem to get cause and effect



True to a large extent..but terrorism is something that no one and no sane country will ever tolerate.

In this case, it's a direct attack on the freedom of speech of France, the whole country will defend their right.


----------



## Hyperion

He will. Soon!



Mercenary said:


> man shut up....


----------



## jamahir

Mercenary said:


> man shut up....



"ibn taymiyyah" is as bad as the indian member, mujhaidind.


----------



## hussain0216

Not Sure said:


> Four of those killed in the attack were well known cartoonists for Charlie Hebdo: (L to R) Charlie Hebdo Editor and cartoonist Stephane Charbonnier, Jean Cabut (a well known cartoonist for Charlie Hebdo), Cartoonist George Volinski, Cartoonist Bernard Verlhac.




These were the men who drew the pictures of the prophet

I must say that the current attack seems to be very well planned

They had training, they had arms, the had the correct intelligence and knew exactly who to target and where they were

As well as a planned getaway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acid rain

hussain0216 said:


> These were the men who drew the pictures of the prophet
> 
> I must say that the current attack seems to be very well planned
> 
> They had training, they had arms, the had the correct intelligence and knew exactly who to target and where they were
> 
> As well as a planned getaway



That's even more dangerous - they weren't the run of the mill firebomb terrorists then.

France is screwed as much as UK is.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Akheilos said:


> Why?


You know things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EL LOBO

makes me wonder...
incident happened right after france support's palatine in ICC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

hussain0216 said:


> These were the men who drew the pictures of the prophet
> 
> I must say that the current attack seems to be very well planned
> 
> They had training, they had arms, the had the correct intelligence and knew exactly who to target and where they were
> 
> As well as a planned getaway


So it looks like the Prophet was with the terrorists. Well done.

Correction: It was a 'false flag' event by the CIA/Mossad again.


----------



## Dubious

hussain0216 said:


> Its more than that the colonial and pseudo - colonial actions of these countries cause more death and destruction then any terrorist atrocities
> 
> They just dont seem to get cause and effect


True but their stupidity has also led to import a bunch of rouges who just happened to be Muslims!


----------



## Yogijaat

jamahir said:


> i didn't see the burqa/beard indian "muslims" ( majority now ) taking out "million man marches" against the western invasion of iraq... nor for the nato/allies/proxies invasion of libya and syria.
> 
> i didn't see them even protesting against the pathetic they themselves have become in india.


Why should they?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

jamahir said:


> i am socialist so i do not represent india.
> 
> @Mosamania said what must be said... whether he agrees or not, such questioning has been done by great muslim leaders before, like nasser and gaddafi.
> 
> we must thank mosamania instead of condemning him.



Whatever he said is pure rubbish. There's no difference between his thinking and that of Hitler. Generalizing against one group of people is not done.

Gaddafi and Nasser great Muslim leaders? Don't make laugh. They were dictatorial puppets.

I'm not thanking someone for generalizing against one group of people. It's wrong. Everyone knows it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

It will get interesting now. Islam is already seen as enemy in all of europe with anti islam demonstrations through entire EU. Hopefully politics and security will face this before this gets ugly. Unfortunately i was right when i said: better safe than sorry.


----------



## Nilesh Singh

Alienoz_TR said:


> France killed enough Muslims throughout the 20th and 21st century. Then Allah has written the fate of Frenchmen for being arrogant.


Can't you just shut up you are polluting this entire forum with your rubbish logic, which is nothing more than garbage as is your brain.


----------



## gslv

Not Sure said:


> Four of those killed in the attack were well known cartoonists for Charlie Hebdo: (L to R) Charlie Hebdo Editor and cartoonist Stephane Charbonnier, Jean Cabut (a well known cartoonist for Charlie Hebdo), Cartoonist George Volinski, Cartoonist Bernard Verlhac.


may their families get justice. i am not RIPing because the term itself premeditates that there is a soul and god is there to guide the soul.and these ppl were atheist so RIPing them is like mocking them . may the number of ppl like these cartoonist rise and hope none will bow down before religion bullshit.


----------



## Dubious

gambit said:


> *So it looks like the Prophet was with the terrorists*. Well done.
> 
> Correction: It was a 'false flag' event by the CIA/Mossad again.


and exactly how did you conclude that? 

Did they say the prophet sent them? Can you find ANYWHERE in the Quran where it says to react like that? If not keep your BS to yourself! Thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rasengan

> You are a retard of the nth degree. What moronic comparison, that too, full of shit. Just like your brains.



Temper Temper...calm down Hyperion otherwise it will be bad for your blood pressure and you will need to take some paracetamol. Now why exactly is this comparison moronic? SpringOnion was bold enough to state that all Muslims in France should be deported on the basis of the action of a few miscreants. Legally that cannot be possible because most Muslims are at least 3rd or 4th generation French citizens. Second, the rise of indigenous conversions have increased significantly across Europe, so where would you deport them. Third her words were inconsiderate and can actually harm innocent Muslims. Do I believe that all Pashtuns should be kicked out of Pakistan..the answer is no...however don't be callous and duplicity in making statements on other communities or groups that live in other parts of the world.

In addition you riposted in your message that I am a retard..however you did not exactly explain why my comparison was moronic..so does that make you a retard Uncle Furthermore you were childish enough to give me a negative rating...are you still living in nursery land.


----------



## Not Sure

hussain0216 said:


> These were the men who drew the pictures of the prophet
> *
> I must say that the current attack seems to be very well planned*
> 
> They had training, they had arms, the had the correct intelligence and knew exactly who to target and where they were
> 
> As well as a planned getaway



Although the attack came within hours after the publication of Baghdadi's caricature, you should hope that it was not well planned because the other party isn't even thinking of retreating.

*French Novel ‘Submission’ Featured On Charlie Hebdo Cover to Be Published in U.S. *








The controversial French novel featured on the cover of France’s “*Charlie Hebdo*” magazine this week is slated to be published in the U.S. despite Wednesday’s deadly attack on the magazine’s offices in Paris.

“We don’t have safety concerns and are excited to publish him. He’s a great writer,” said Jeff Seroy, a spokesman for *Farrar, Straus & Giroux*, which has acquired rights to publish Michel Houellebecq’s book, “Submission.”

*The book, which was released in France Wednesday, imagines the country headed by a Muslim president who bans women from the workplace. It ignited controversy in France even before its release.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Selous said:


> No...why should we do that...we do that every time and nobody listens.



So you do it for others or for show? Not because you condemn these actions in your heart?

These dickheads not only killed unarmed men and women, but sure have helped empowering the wave of people who are increasingly getting scared from Islam because of these sick turds.

If they want to 'revenge' France for killing Muslims, these cowards should fight French army, not random civilians in the street. Not only they have made the situation harder for Muslims living in Europe and France, but they are also the reason of increasingly negative views towards Islam. Just say Allahu Akbar in some street in Europe or U.S (which is among one of the most basic and sacred phrases in Islam) and see how they people will react, expecting a suicide bombing or a maniac shooting others. That's how these bastards are only helping Europe or U.S to kill more people in ME intentionally or unintentionally.

RIP to those civilians who were killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## hussain0216

gambit said:


> So it looks like the Prophet was with the terrorists. Well done.
> 
> Correction: It was a 'false flag' event by the CIA/Mossad again.



No i dont think it was CIA or anything

But i reckon the likes of AQ and ISIS are becoming more battle hardened and experienced then ever before

Think about the amount of real battle experience these guys have picked up since the Russian invasion of Afghanistan and over the last decade taking on the USA and Nato

I would suggest that some of the AQ or ISIS fighters have more real time battle experience then most soldiers from most armies


They are beginning to translate that into more deadly then ever hit squads who complete operations like special forces units


----------



## Dubious

jaunty said:


> I am not here in a d1ck measuring contest. I am not a right winger Hindutvavadi to support them from my country. In fact I routinely oppose many things they say or do. Although* I can still understand why it might offend some people when someone draws your God naked.* The keyword here is naked.
> 
> *But I am yet to understand why is it so offensive to everyday Muslims when someone draws a picture of Mohammad? *I am just looking for an answer. Why is it so?


 Well first question should be what will one gain from drawing the face of a man whose pix no one knows for 1400 yrs?!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

Yogijaat said:


> Why should they?



to show their solidarity with the true muslims, with humans, and not with the stupid mullahs of stupid hamas in stupid gaza.

why should indian "muslims" chant "death to salman rushie" but not protest against western invasions of great muslim lands??

which indian mullah group, in the friday qutba sermon, spoke against the taliban about the peshawar massacre??



Dalit said:


> Gaddafi and Nasser great Muslim leaders? Don't make laugh. They were dictatorial puppets.



that single line shows that you are not using critical thinking.



MarkusS said:


> It will get interesting now. Islam is already seen as enemy in all of europe with anti islam demonstrations through entire EU. Hopefully politics and security will face this before this gets ugly. Unfortunately i was right when i said: better safe than sorry.



like i said in the "germany pegida protest" thread, germany , and now france, in fact all of europe, should deport all muslims who attend mosque... they can go to india or brunei or afghanistan if they so much like mosquing,


----------



## mike2000

Inqhilab said:


> This satire magazine pokes every religion but some have little brains with little tolerance level.



Exactly bro. Thjats exactly the point i was trying to make bros. Its only these fucking scums who seem not to be tolerant of anything. They are like little devils and a threat to mankind as a whole.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Not Sure

gslv said:


> may their families get justice. i am not RIPing because the term itself premeditates that there is a soul and god is there to guide the soul.and these ppl were atheist so RIPing them is like mocking them . may the number of ppl like these cartoonist rise and hope none will bow down before religion bullshit.




I never asked you to do the 'RIPing thing'. Besides, it is nothing more than a passing "tag" on this website. And for a Hindu, it shouldn't even make sense because all souls go back to join the great soul and lose their individuality to be in harmony. 

And yes, their families will get justice for sure because the cause they stood for only got strengthened with their sacrifice. Remember, this is coming just days after that "Anti- Islam" rally in Germany. Who stands justified?


----------



## Karachiite

Bratva said:


> Is it allowed in canada to run front page comics on Holocaust ?



Freedom of Press, I'm sure they can although it'll be condemned. However I highly doubt some Jew will attack and kill the people involved in it.


----------



## AshishDelhi

hussain0216 said:


> No i dont think it was CIA or anything
> 
> But i reckon the likes of AQ and ISIS are becoming more battle hardened and experienced then ever before
> 
> Think about the amount of real battle experience these guys have picked up since the Russian invasion of Afghanistan and over the last decade taking on the USA and Nato
> 
> I would suggest that some of the AQ or ISIS fighters have more real time battle experience then most soldiers from most armies
> 
> 
> They are beginning to translate that into more deadly then ever hit squads who complete operations like special forces units


I have a different view. These Isis etc are good only till they fight from tough terrains or from civilian area. Taliban harkatul mujhaidin etc came to kashmir after fighting soviets in afghan. After some time Indian army was able to handle them. They can still blow themselves up but are no way a potent force. Same by Israel. Pakistan is killing ttp. All these Isis and alqaeda are nothing against trained armies. They can kill civilians or blow themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

jamahir said:


> to show their solidarity with the true muslims, with humans, and not with the stupid mullahs of stupid hamas in stupid gaza.
> 
> why should indian "muslims" chant "death to salman rushie" but not protest against western invasions of great muslim lands??
> 
> which indian mullah group, in the friday qutba sermon, spoke against the taliban about the peshawar massacre??
> 
> 
> 
> that single line shows that you are not using critical thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> like i said in the "germany pegida protest" thread, germany , and now france, in fact all of europe, should deport all muslims who attend mosque... they can go to india or brunei or afghanistan if they so much like mosquing,



Because Salman Rushdie is an Indian.

Why should Indian Muslims bother about anyone else other than fellow Indians?.


----------



## Dubious

SarthakGanguly said:


> You know things.


answered

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> This magazine mocked Prophet they are not innocent.



No worries, with this action of your brothers, they just gave excuse to much more people to do it again.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yogijaat

jamahir said:


> to show their solidarity with the true muslims, with humans, and not with the stupid mullahs of stupid hamas in stupid gaza.
> 
> why should indian "muslims" chant "death to salman rushie" but not protest against western invasions of great muslim lands??
> 
> which indian mullah group, in the friday qutba sermon, spoke against the taliban about the peshawar massacre??


Why should Indian muslims care about the muslims living on other parts of the world or muslims living on the mars. Is there no issues left on our country against which they can held their million march protest? They should look for their interest only, they can protest against VHP or bajrang dal if they want to or against rapes or poverty in India. One should look at his home first before looking at others.


----------



## Falcon29

jamahir said:


> to show their solidarity with the true muslims, with humans, and not with the stupid mullahs of stupid hamas in stupid gaza.



Phuck off you Zionist idiot. All your posts are about Hamas. You and your Israeli masters share same amount of hatred to Hamas as you are one and same. Don't derail this thread idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manojb

Terrorist s were talking in Algerian. The cop they shot dead was Ahmed Merabet( sounds like french muslim )


----------



## haman10

ahh , perfect ! 

yet another wahhabite bastard killing others and causing terror in the name of islam . wonder how they are serving their religion ? dumb fvcks ....

and although painful , but we have our own problems back in ME . 

the govt. of france should be held responsible for supporting the same bastards in syria @Syrian Lion .

you don't get to poke the bear .

RIP to the innocents dead

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Nilesh Singh said:


> Can't you just shut up you are polluting this entire forum with your rubbish logic, which is nothing more than garbage as is your brain.



Forum was already infested with Indians when I arrived years ago. I never complained about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Green Arrow

RIP


----------



## Dem!god

KingMamba said:


> No she did not, perhaps you should ask your mother such temple girls tend to give birth to kids such as yourself.


i can reply back in the same fashion as you did.. but i will refrain..


----------



## gslv

Not Sure said:


> I never asked you to do the 'RIPing thing'. Besides, it is nothing more than a passing "tag" on this website. And for a Hindu, it shouldn't even make sense because all souls go back to join the great soul and lose their individuality to be in harmony.
> 
> And yes, their families will get justice for sure because the cause they stood for only got strengthened with their sacrifice. Remember, this is coming just days after that "Anti- Islam" rally in Germany. Who stands justified?


I am not saying that you asked other to do that. I was just saying that after being sick and tired of these religious bullshit . Religion is a curse and it also ask ppl to not ask questions. Believe whatever shit written in a book. I blame all religions.


----------



## MarkusS

jamahir said:


> to show their solidarity with the true muslims, with humans, and not with the stupid mullahs of stupid hamas in stupid gaza.
> 
> why should indian "muslims" chant "death to salman rushie" but not protest against western invasions of great muslim lands??
> 
> which indian mullah group, in the friday qutba sermon, spoke against the taliban about the peshawar massacre??
> 
> 
> 
> that single line shows that you are not using critical thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> like i said in the "germany pegida protest" thread, germany , and now france, in fact all of europe, should deport all muslims who attend mosque... they can go to india or brunei or afghanistan if they so much like mosquing,




It will happen now. In france marine le pen will get an absolute boost from this. What you can expect within next days are mohammed comics in almost evry european newspaper.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Akheilos said:


> Well first question should be what will one gain from drawing the face of a man whose pix no one knows for 1400 yrs?!


Can't answer for him, but I guess its like - there has to be a first.  I will leave @jaunty saab to answer. I know the religious ruling on this case, so will stay out of it - for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

MarkusS said:


> It will happen now. In france marine le pen will get an absolute boost from this. What you can expect within next days are mohammed comics in almost evry european newspaper.



One or two days huff puff, then everything goes back to the way it was. Get used to it.


----------



## MarkusS

Serpentine said:


> No worries, with this action of your brothers, they just gave excuse to much more people to do it again.




the german "Titanic" magazine started today with theis as their front page:

Religionen im Vergleich (03/2006) | Aktuelle Karten/Startcartoons | Postkarten | TITANIC – Das endgültige Satiremagazin


it says: "Religions compared" and shows islam as a small dick

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

Schutz said:


>




Holy moly! That mullah is immortal.


----------



## MarkusS

Alienoz_TR said:


> One or two days huff puff, then everything goes back to the way it was. Get used to it.




no. we already have anti islam demonstrations going since one moths which attract tenthousands of people in germany alone. In france Marine le Pen is winning. Islam is the enemy, thats the basic reality.


----------



## AshishDelhi

Still no trace...Paris can't really be same till all perpetrators are caught or killed. I don't think they will go down easily.


----------



## AgentOrange

RIP. The French will stand strong and not give in to terrorist scumbags.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

illusion8 said:


> Because Salman Rushdie is an Indian.



1. why should kashmiris produce "rage boys" who outrage against cartoons produced in denmark??

2. real muslims like me decide what is right or wrong... not some two-bit gay mullah.



illusion8 said:


> Why should Indian Muslims bother about anyone else other than fellow Indians?.



because islam doesn't have any nationality... because true islam ( same like christianity ) is the same as modern socialism ( whose goal is a single communist humanity ).

please do not look at everything from a hindu isolationist perspective.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

ok so what do we have here on the media ...

we have some ultra lunatic peoples who killed some innocent peoples on the name of Prophet Muhammad pbuh ..
than
we have those peoples who gets the opportunity to bash the whole Islamic community ...
than 
we have those media outlets who already start biased comments through their Channels ..
than 
here we have few haters who are talking about throwing every Muslim ( even french born ) out of France .
than 
here we have some bunch of Attention seekers , like some who are justifying this act , and some who are going 4 steps ahead and try to be super secular ..
than
here we have those billions of Muslims all around the world , who are far more effected by this radical interpretation of Islam and its teaching .
than 
we have some genuine peoples who are talking sensibly , and not trying to make this thread in to Hindu-Muslim , Christian-Muslim war , Pakistan vs India thread 
than 
we have some who are come up with their regular BS , " Islam is religion of Peace " and than they make mockery about it ..
than
we have those who are relating this act by killings in Syria and Iraq ..

and finally here i am .. condemning this act and feel sorrow for the French peoples , those who mock religions are everywhere , Gun is never a solution for anything but it cause more problem , this is not just in case of Religion .. 

and than , we have a Prophet who spend his life spreading peace and love among st peoples , forgive his most brutal enemies , who killed his uncle and other relatives , the man who smile in return whenever peoples throw stone and at him , a man who was abandoned from his own city for preaching his freedom of Speech, so many peoples miss the poit here, that Even Prophet Muhammad himself promote the freedom of Expression ,because he himself once preach Religion of Islam in a society who are deep in the dark ages ... and today here we are ( Muslims ) who are killing peoples in the name of Islam , Allah and Prophet , on one side we ( Muslims ) believe that Allah has power over everything , and if he want he can create or destroy anything or anyone he wants, but still we are so trying to be the police of Allah , did Allah appoint us to kill everyone who disrespect him ? he can and will destroy those who abuse him , and surely he can do better than us , we have no right to kill anyone....

RIP in peace to all those who are dead and pray for full recovery for those who are injured ,May Allah give them health , and also strength to fight from the mental torture there were been too..I hope that French peoples will not mix those radicalize nonhuman barbaric insects with common Muslim who have nothing to do with any violence .
@Gabriel92 hope those killers will be hunt down ..


----------



## Alienoz_TR

MarkusS said:


> no. we already have anti islam demonstrations going since one moths which attract tenthousands of people in germany alone. In france Marine le Pen is winning. Islam is the enemy, thats the basic reality.



Then you will learn living with the enemy living next door.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

AshishDelhi said:


> Still no trace...Paris can't really be same till all perpetrators are caught or killed. I don't think they will go down easily.




This is their 9/11 - have they had worst terrorist attacks then this one before?


----------



## hussain0216

AshishDelhi said:


> I have a different view. These Isis etc are good only till they fight from tough terrains or from civilian area. Taliban harkatul mujhaidin etc came to kashmir after fighting soviets in afghan. After some time Indian army was able to handle them. They can still blow themselves up but are no way a potent force. Same by Israel. Pakistan is killing ttp. All these Isis and alqaeda are nothing against trained armies. They can kill civilians or blow themselves.




I think about it the other way,,,, what hardware do the Taliban, ISIS, AQ have that allows them to take on the Soviet super power in Afghanistan or in Chechnya or the USA in Afghanistan and Iraq 

These guys have nothing yet they are a potent and deadly force, if they were hindus for example they would have surrendered and run at the first sight of a Soviet or american tank


Some terrorits have fought for decades imagine how battle hardened and experienced they must be compared to eg the indian army or the Chinese or Japanese or most of the world's soldiers who have never faced combat let alone take on super powers

They are translating this into ISIS success in iraq/Syria etc

They have more and more battle hardened fighters being turned into deadly hit squads



The world is getting more and more dangerous


----------



## MarkusS

Alienoz_TR said:


> Then you will learn with the enemy living next door.




no. europe usually crushs internal enemies. we have a sweet tooth for blood.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

MarkusS said:


> no. europe usually crushs internal enemies. we have a sweet tooth for blood.



One day or two days huff puff, then everything will be fine.


----------



## jamahir

Falcon29 said:


> Phuck off you Zionist idiot. All your posts are about Hamas. You and your Israeli masters share same amount of hatred to Hamas as you are one and same. Don't derail this thread idiot.



israeli masters??

again, i laugh at your conclusions... or maybe you just want to divert.

i tagged you into this thread with two others who think on the same lines as you... you never voiced your opinion about this event.


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Those who use their 'religion' as pretext to harm innocents -- do not represent their Religious Faith nor do they represent the True believers of their faith.



They never do, do they? But that is a spectacularly ineffective argument because neither does it stop any further attacks in the name of religion, nor do the so-called 'silent' majority (who claim to be 'moderates') do anything _effectively_ to stop them. Give or take a few condemnations and candle-lit marches here and there!

In my view, the only possible explanation why this problem has gotten so big for so long is if the 'silent' majority were in fact, just 'closet-extremists'. The so-called 'silent majority' owe it to their own religion and the humanity to come out and make themselves _effectively heard whichever way they can,_ by their extremist-cousins. Because no outsider can fix it.

This argument is applicable to all organized religions! If there is one entity that can bring humanity to extinction, it has got to be 'organized religion'!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

MarkusS said:


> the german "Titanic" magazine started today with theis as their front page:
> 
> Religionen im Vergleich (03/2006) | Aktuelle Karten/Startcartoons | Postkarten | TITANIC – Das endgültige Satiremagazin
> 
> 
> it says: "Religions compared" and shows islam as a small dick



They are as stupid as those gunmen in Paris. They are responsible for further provoking these sleeping cells.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Not Sure

gslv said:


> I am not saying that you asked other to do that. I was just saying that after being sick and tired of these religious bullshit . Religion is a curse and it also ask ppl to not ask questions. Believe whatever shit written in a book. I blame all religions.



I hope you are not including Hinduism in there because the Upanishad and the Veda many times clearly state the need to exercise free thinking and question everything. In fact, Taitreyi and Isha Upanishad at the end of the book ask the readers to question everything that they read in those books, and go even further and ask the readers to even question the advice to question the content with the use of logical reasoning.

So just because people of one distinct religion are showing some specific traits, please do not paint all other religions with the same brush. I hope you did not say that you blame all religions simply to empathize with the Muslim members here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

Akheilos said:


> and exactly how did you conclude that?
> 
> Did they say the prophet sent them? Can you find ANYWHERE in the Quran where it says to react like that? If not keep your BS to yourself! Thank you!


If you think this is the last, you are delusional.

This is the war that the Muslims wanted. Yes, I know I ran the risk of 'painting with a broad brush' with that. But what I meant is that for so long the Muslims continuously painted themselves as victims of Christian crusaders and assorted other enemies. You conflated the Israelis-Palestinians conflict with a greater war. Anything that went wrong in that conflict, it was done with approval from the greater powers in the West. And so on and on and on...

Now you created a generation of the Muslim version of Glenn Beck, always paranoid, believed in seeing the unseen, prescient, and desperate. There will more like this in Europe and finally in the US.

If the Prophet was not with you then, you better pray real hard that he will be with you later.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## illusion8

jamahir said:


> 1. why should kashmiris produce "rage boys" who outrage against cartoons produced in denmark??
> 
> 2. real muslims like me decide what is right or wrong... not some two-bit gay mullah.
> 
> 
> .



Because Kashmir is infected by mullahs and extremists for the adjoining country.


----------



## jamahir

Yogijaat said:


> Why should Indian muslims care about the muslims living on other parts of the world or muslims living on the mars. Is there no issues left on our country against which they can held their million march protest? They should look for their interest only, they can protest against VHP or bajrang dal if they want to or against rapes or poverty in India. One should look at his home first before looking at others.



please see my reply to illusion8 here ( At least 10 dead in Paris shooting | Page 34 ).


----------



## gslv

Not Sure said:


> I hope you are not including Hinduism in there because the Upanishad and the Veda many times clearly state the need to exercise free thinking and question everything. In fact, Taitreyi and Isha Upanishad at the end of the book ask the readers to question everything that they read in those books, and go even further and ask the readers to even question the advice to question the content with the use of logical reasoning.
> 
> So just because people of one distinct religion are showing some specific traits, please do not paint all other religions with the same brush. I hope you did not say that you blame all religions simply to empathize with the Muslim members here.


Bro u dont need to tell me, that's common sense. I myself is a believer of arya samaj that questions everything under the sun and btw ours not a religion in a sense it's a way of life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

> It will happen now. In france marine le pen will get an absolute boost from this. What you can expect within next days are mohammed comics in almost evry european newspaper. Islam is the enemy, thats the basic reality.



Stop playing Empire Total War because your threats are empty. France has the largest population of Muslims in Europe and that figure is rising rapidly. Only 18,000 people attended that march in Germany..pathetic numbers. Now the Iraq war protest in London gathered 1 million participants..huge difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

kadamba-warrior said:


> They never do, do they? But that is a spectacularly ineffective argument because neither does it stop any further attacks in the name of religion, nor do the so-called 'silent' majority (who claim to be 'moderates') do anything _effectively_ to stop them. Give or take a few condemnations and candle-lit marches here and there!
> 
> In my view, the only possible explanation why this problem has gotten so big for so long is if the 'silent' majority were in fact, just 'closet-extremists'. The so-called 'silent majority' owe it to their own religion and the humanity to come out and make themselves _effectively heard whichever way they can,_ by their extremist-cousins. Because no outsider can fix it.
> 
> This argument is applicable to all organized religions! If there is one entity that can bring humanity to extinction, it has got to be 'organized religion'!



Valid and Poignant points @kadamba-warrior .


----------



## illusion8

jamahir said:


> because islam doesn't have any nationality... because true islam ( same like christianity ) is the same as modern socialism ( whose goal is a single communist humanity ).



If Muslim was the priority / nationality of Indian Muslims then they would all have been Pakistani's now - wouldn't have preferred to become Indians.

[please do not look at everything from a* hindu isolationist* perspective.] how does one quote in this new format?

No idea what that means.


----------



## Falcon29

jamahir said:


> israeli masters??
> 
> again, i laugh at your conclusions... or maybe you just want to divert.
> 
> i tagged you into this thread with two others who think on the same lines as you... you never voiced your opinion about this event.



Ah yes I did....


----------



## kollang

My religion of peace and rationality is turning into the religion of barbarism and ignorance.I am really *ASHAMED.*

The real muslims must unite and stand up and declare a cultural *JIHAD *against extremism*.*now or never.

May those civilians RIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Not Sure

Alienoz_TR said:


> Forum was already infested with Indians when I arrived years ago. I never complained about it.



When Muslims like you cannot digest the presence of a general people of some specific country on an online forum, I am sure all other non-Islamic nations will be more than justified in harboring the same attitude toward their Muslim citizens.

Next time I see someone randomly picked for checking, when the guy "coincidentally" happens to be a Muslim, I will know where it came from.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

RIP to the dead...


----------



## ozzy22

MarkusS said:


> no. we already have anti islam demonstrations going since one moths which attract tenthousands of people in germany alone. In france Marine le Pen is winning. Islam is the enemy, thats the basic reality.


All these parties are fervently against E.U and want to get out as soon as possible. Luckily for you the chances of them winning are slim to none as I know your a great supporter of the E.U.


----------



## Yogijaat

jamahir said:


> because islam doesn't have any nationality... because true islam ( same like christianity ) is the same as modern socialism ( whose goal is a single communist humanity ).
> 
> please do not look at everything from a hindu isolationist perspective.


whole world believe in nationhood, better you start believing in it too.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Not Sure said:


> When Muslims like you cannot digest the presence of a general people of some specific country on an online forum, I am sure all other non-Islamic nations will be more than justified in harboring the same attitude toward their Muslim citizens.
> 
> Next time I see someone randomly picked for checking, when the guy "coincidentally" happens to be a Muslim, I will know where it came from.



You will learn to respect, one way or other. This is not 19th or 20th century anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

Alienoz_TR said:


> You will learn to respect, one way or other. This is not 19th or 20th century anymore.




Respect Al Bagdadi? for whom this attack took place?.


----------



## jamahir

Falcon29 said:


> Ah yes I did....



link...



illusion8 said:


> Because Kashmir is infected by mullahs and extremists for the adjoining country.



off-topic.



illusion8 said:


> [please do not look at everything from a* hindu isolationist* perspective.] how does one quote in this new format?
> 
> No idea what that means.



you use QUOTE within [ ] brackets to start and /QUOTE within [ ] brackets to end.

what i meant was nationalism finds acceptance most of all in india, and it is the worst way to measure anything.

using chinese huawei internet devices and yet chanting "death to china" or using british bae computers in isro rockets and yet chanting "death to western culture" is a paradox one finds mostly in india.

neither i nor islam nor modern socialism know of "mera gaon mera desh".


----------



## anonymus

Gabriel92 said:


>



In a battle between a Gun and a Pencil, Gun Wins; Gun always wins.

It would be better if your government recognize this and improve your immigration laws.


----------



## Falcon29

@jamahir 

No look for it yourself. I didn't respond to your post I tagged the French member here.


----------



## duhastmish

The war is getting serious and it's ISLAM vs Rest Of The World.
Muslim wanted this for long and now it's almost there. Almost everything with this current Islam is wrong. Time to burn the book and wish for a new Muhammad who can think non violent. 
Or you will all get parished .

Rip those people. It's an attack on democracy . And I hope Allah is not really on their side or he will be eleminated as religion.


----------



## anonymus

Solomon2 said:


> You think India is better off without the Muslims of Pakistan, don't you?




Yes.

And most Indians thinks same. You could conduct a poll if you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Not Sure

Alienoz_TR said:


> You will learn to respect, one way or other. This is not 19th or 20th century anymore.



Yeah, already a great deal of respect beginning right from the start of this century. 

And what's new - al Qaeda is already thinking of using their buttholes to smuggle bombs, so stay tuned, a lot more respect coming for you in the near future.


----------



## duhastmish

anonymus said:


> In a battle between a Gun and a Pencil, Gun Wins; Gun always wins.
> 
> It would be better if your government recognize this and improve your immigration laws.


Laws are strong it's the Muslim who change too easily to radicals. They are almost like snow in front of fireplace.


----------



## rockstar08

MarkusS said:


> no. we already have anti islam demonstrations going since one moths which attract tenthousands of people in germany alone. In france Marine le Pen is winning. Islam is the enemy, thats the basic reality.



Islam is not your enemy , but certain peoples are , throw them out of your country or just hang them ... we know this cause we are fighting these certain peoples over a decade ...
the same peoples killed 140 kids in a school , kids are replicate of flowers and they feel no guilt to kill them , so this time we dont show any mercy , you should also do the same, make high level contacts to the Muslim community and Convince them to look for any suspicious activities and hate specters, i am sure a Common muslim who are born citizens of France and other EU countries will always be with their home country ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Falcon29 said:


> @jamahir
> 
> No look for it yourself. I didn't respond to your post I tagged the French member here.



what... all 36 pages??



Yogijaat said:


> whole world believe in nationhood, better you start believing in it too.



the age of republics began with the french republic after their revolution... it was an experiment which has showed that it is the worst form of political arrangement.

you would have read of some of the former soviet states gathering again into a pre-soviet-union... that is the near-future in the non-western-bloc... moving towards communism.


----------



## Serpentine

Now a lesson to Europe:

Before all this international coalition against IS, Syrian president, Bashar al Assad warned western officials that the very same groups that they are supporting in Syria or turning blind eye on, will some day go back to Europe, even more radicalized and then they'll see the result of their actions, i.e only insisting that Assad should be removed while pretending nothing else in Syria matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## illusion8

jamahir said:


> what i meant was nationalism finds acceptance most of all in india, and it is the worst way to measure anything.
> 
> using chinese huawei internet devices and yet chanting "death to china" or using british bae computers in isro rockets and yet chanting "death to western culture" is a paradox one finds mostly in india.
> 
> neither i nor islam nor modern socialism knows of "mera gaon mera desh".



As I said,

If Indian Muslims wanted Islam as their driving force - they would have been Pakistani's by now.

"death to china" "death to western culture"??? no nationalism is found in Indian Muslims?? sorry to ask you this - but which cave or rock did you crawl out of? speak for yourself or the illegal immigrants who shout Pakistan zindabad in India - you don't speak for another single Indian Muslim other than you....and of course @mujhaidind and @Czar786 - they constitute the "left behind" one's.

if you mean the anti valentine protests?? then dude don't waste my time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

duhastmish said:


> The war is getting serious and it's ISLAM vs Rest Of The World.
> Muslim wanted this for long and now it's almost there. Almost everything with this current Islam is wrong. Time to burn the book and wish for a new Muhammad who can think non violent.
> Or you will all get parished .
> 
> Rip those people. It's an attack on democracy . And I hope Allah is not really on their side or he will be eleminated as religion.





Weirdly their is a end of world theory which pitches islam v the rest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Not Sure said:


> Yeah, already a great deal of respect beginning right from the start of this century.
> 
> And what's new - al Qaeda is already thinking of using their buttholes to smuggle bombs, so stay tuned, a lot more respect coming for you in the near future.



You mean 9/11. Americans bombed their own Twin towers to attack Afghanistan.

13 years later, USA lost the war and started withdrawing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Not Sure

Hank Moody said:


> Maybe this is a reaction to french involvement in Libya, and Syria.
> 
> All I know is that the Arabs will do it and we will pay for it.



Yes, just as it happened in Abbotabad operation. But nothing happens without a reason. You are seen by the world as taking the Arabians as your guiding light.


----------



## MarkusS

Serpentine said:


> They are as stupid as those gunmen in Paris. They are responsible for further provoking these sleeping cells.




we have freedom of speech and it is holy here. We will defend our freedom.



rockstar08 said:


> Islam is not your enemy , but certain peoples are , throw them out of your country or just hang them ... we know this cause we are fighting these certain peoples over a decade ...
> the same peoples killed 140 kids in a school , kids are replicate of flowers and they feel no guilt to kill them , so this time we dont show any mercy , you should also do the same, make high level contacts to the Muslim community and Convince them to look for any suspicious activities and hate specters, i am sure a Common muslim who are born citizens of France and other EU countries will always be with their home country ..



no. better safe than sorry. Islam is the enemy. As Nietzsche said: "The radical muslim with chop your head off while the moderate holds your feets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yogijaat

jamahir said:


> the age of republics began with the french republic after their revolution... it was an experiment which has showed that it is the worst form of political arrangement.
> 
> you would have read of some of the former soviet states gathering again into a pre-soviet-union... that is the near-future in the non-western-bloc... moving towards communism.


please, let's not derail this thread further.


----------



## Indrajith

When ever there is an attack like this we say they are just a few & it is not the religion - but check about the effect these atrocities are putting the whole religion under bad impression , hence is it not the duty of everyone in this religion to denounce these atrocities and to stop even small move to the negative field 

I see a lot of people trying to justify these atrocities in the name of iraq war or Afgan war , these wars didnt happen in Europe or US it happened 100s of miles away from them , why didn't the neighbors of these countries , oppose the invasion of US 

We are not ready to accept our responsibilities , but just to justify atrocities


----------



## Rasengan

> no. better safe than sorry. Islam is the enemy. As Nietzsche said: "The radical muslim with chop your head off while the moderate holds your feets.



So what exactly is your solution...kill us in how you murdered the jews...would that satisfy your thirst for blood.


----------



## Serpentine

MarkusS said:


> we have freedom of speech and it is holy here. We will defend our freedom.



Yes, it seems freedom of idiocy is also available. When you have gunmen trying to kill you, you just don't get them further excuse by publishing provocative content only to provoke them. Now that's your choice, you should also wait for more of these madmen.


Some IS fanboy account published this:


----------



## Dr Gupta

Dangerous that people have access to assault rifles in cities like Paris  sad day


----------



## Not Sure

Alienoz_TR said:


> You mean 9/11. *Americans bombed their own Twin towers to attack Afghanistan.*
> 
> 13 years later, USA lost the war and started withdrawing.



you killed it man

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AgentOrange

Alienoz_TR said:


> You mean 9/11. *Americans bombed their own Twin towers to attack Afghanistan.*
> 
> 13 years later, USA lost the war and started withdrawing.



 How many mental somersaults does one have to do to come to that conclusion? 

IMO, if one has to resort to violence to defend their beliefs against words and satire, they've already lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

gambit said:


> *If you think this is the last,* you are delusional.


 Did I say that?


gambit said:


> This is the war* that the Muslims wanted*.


 You sure have a habit of talking on behalf of us...I am a Muslim and I didnt want it...I know another thousand or millions who didnt want it! We are not America wanting wars everytime we feel an itch! 


gambit said:


> Yes,* I know I ran the risk of 'painting with a broad brush*' with that. But what I meant is that* for so long the Muslims continuously painted themselves as victims of Christian crusaders and assorted other enemies*.


 Actually no...For very long the Apologist West thinking that they are above all and wanting to petrol areas and not to forget their colonial crap that they pulled ....well, they wanted to apologize and show they are no longer savage "allowed" people they ruled over to enter their lands without question....they even gave asylum to people others wanted to kill in their lands due to political conflicts! Well people who can start shit in THEIR OWN LAND obviously would do the same in the new land...a mischief lad is always up to no good!


gambit said:


> You conflated the Israelis-Palestinians conflict with a greater war.


 And what Brits and West did to Ottomon and by striking a deal with house of Saud who were nothing and granting them kingdom and stuff...well, that is their own doing for which they are paying! 


gambit said:


> Anything that went wrong in that conflict, it was done with approval from the greater powers in the West. And so on and on and on...


 Yup! and they are reaping what they sow on the expense of Palestinian children 


gambit said:


> Now *you *created a generation of the Muslim version of Glenn Beck,* always paranoid, believed in seeing the unseen, prescient, and desperate*. There will more like this in Europe and finally in the US.


 Did we? Or did you guys with your apologetic attitude giving sanctuary to mischievous blokes? 


gambit said:


> If the Prophet was not with *you *then, *you *better pray real hard that he will be with you later.


 THIS bit is the only thing I objected to and you didnt answer ...

1st educate yourself! 
2ndly learn to differentiate a bad man and label *him *as a bad man not his religion! 
3rdly, show me how you came to that conclusion!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

MarkusS said:


> we have freedom of speech and it is holy here. We will defend our freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> no. better safe than sorry. Islam is the enemy. As Nietzsche said: "The radical muslim with chop your head off while the moderate holds your feets.



and by making the millions of peoples enemies ? you calling your own citizen Enemies , its not going to help you ...it will make it worse , and as legal citizens , those who are EU born Muslims , can easily go to International Court of justice ..
and if your thinking is this way , than dont get upset when peoples say just because French Army kill innocent peoples in Iraq, Syria and Libya , they get license to kill any French they meet , your mindset is same as a radicalized terrorist , the only difference is that you dont have gun to shoot Muslims ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bratva

MarkusS said:


> we have freedom of speech and it is holy here. We will defend our freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> no. better safe than sorry. Islam is the enemy. As Nietzsche said: "The radical muslim with chop your head off while the moderate holds your feets.



When would your freedom of speech allow mocking holocaust on front pages of newspaper or on cover of magazines ? What about those Europeans who are jailed for speaking against Holocaust ? no holy freedom of speech ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alienoz_TR

AgentOrange said:


> How many mental somersaults does one have to do to come to that conclusion?
> 
> IMO, if one has to resort to violence to defend their beliefs against words and satire, they've already lost.








Did you see any airplane next to Pentagon during 11 September 2001 attacks?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilesh Singh

ozzy22 said:


> Well my issue has more to do with the quality of the posts than anything else and if the truth hurt me I wouldn't be on this forum or this thread. I’m realistic about the situation we are in. which I can’t say the same for Indians who come to this forum to "lecture" us on how bad we are as a people or country. When their own country is in such an awful state.


Just for the sake of arguing don't argue!!!! Read the Oscar post # 281, it will help you to develop your retard mind. Indians and Barty are not here to demonize Islam, but peaceful Muslim need to think why their religion is getting radicalized so much compare to other religion and i am comparing Hindu into that list also. 
Getting hyper after reading any post from Indian member and blaming every problem in Pakistan to India and western world will not help Pakistan, grow up and start accepting fact that there is some problem in Muslim society/theory that are bringing these lunatic terrorist out. If you start from there then may be and that is big may be, you can find the root cause of the radicalization of Islam and try resolving it. Comparing to India will not help Pakistan and you know deep in heart that India though lot of problem is not at the same road as Pakistan. Peace.


----------



## duhastmish

hussain0216 said:


> Weirdly their is a end of world theory which pitches islam v the rest


I am sure that's the motive of mullahs. But I doubt end of world it will most probably be end of Islam. As much you love your religions. We love our freedom. I give rat arse to your religion it's not worth it. Religions are for weak people. Freedom of speech n expression is more important to survive.

I am Charlie and I will make at least 50 poster and post them. Making sure to mock your religious belief. That should be our homage to those good people we lost.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Bratva said:


> What about those Europeans whoa re jailed for speaking against Holocaust ? no freedom of speech ?


 You are virtually equating Islam with Nazism.


----------



## Nilesh Singh

jamahir said:


> france military attacked the libyan jamahiriya in 2011, and helped massacre 200,000+ libyan muslims, and helped eliminate the imam of all muslims, muammar gaddafi.
> 
> france military has supplied armaments to syrian "rebels" who have already killed 180,000+ syrians, including muslims.
> 
> afghanistan?? you mean the legitimate government of socialist afghanistan, or the western-arranged government of taliban??


are you completely nut what nonsense are you speaking, disgusting.MOD can you ban this lunatic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

SarthakGanguly said:


> You are virtually equating Islam with Nazism.



no he is actually trying to find out that where that Freedom of Speech gone when it comes to Holocaust ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AshishDelhi

Akheilos said:


> Did I say that?
> You sure have a habit of talking on behalf of us...I am a Muslim and I didnt want it...I know another thousand or millions who didnt want it! We are not America wanting wars everytime we feel an itch!
> Actually no...For very long the Apologist West thinking that they are above all and wanting to petrol areas and not to forget their colonial crap that they pulled ....well, they wanted to apologize and show they are no longer savage "allowed" people they ruled over to enter their lands without question....they even gave asylum to people others wanted to kill in their lands due to political conflicts! Well people who can start shit in THEIR OWN LAND obviously would do the same in the new land...a mischief lad is always up to no good!
> And what Brits and West did to Ottomon and by striking a deal with house of Saud who were nothing and granting them kingdom and stuff...well, that is their own doing for which they are paying!
> Yup! and they are reaping what they sow on the expense of Palestinian children
> Did we? Or did you guys with your apologetic attitude giving sanctuary to mischievous blokes?
> THIS bit is the only thing I objected to and you didnt answer ...
> 
> 1st educate yourself!
> 2ndly learn to differentiate a bad man and label *him *as a bad man not his religion!
> 3rdly, show me how you came to that conclusion!


If you guys are so against west then why do you beg for loans and arms. Why do you let them drop bombs in your country..be it under democratic rule or under military. I don't know what bad west has done in Pakistan but isee them helping you on many fronts but you guys take example of middle east etc which you might not be much knowledgeable about.


----------



## Bratva

SarthakGanguly said:


> You are virtually equating Islam with Nazism.



Don't imply/infer something which I didn't said. The negative sentiments which arise due to drawing of caricature of Islamic prophet is akin to the sentiments which arose when someone denies holocaust Let's put thing in perspective, out of 1 billion muslims, 10 percent would not take mocking with kind attitude and out of 10 percent 0.01 person would be zealots. Seculars should remain balanced instead of becoming zealots like those religious zealots. 

and selective freedom of speech attitude should be revised instead of ranting we would protect Freedom of speech at all which makes one wonder about denial of holocaust laws then !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-Faz

This cartoon represent that has happened/will happen very well.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552847548776742914

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tyagi

Alienoz_TR said:


> Did you see any airplane next to Pentagon during 11 September 2001 attacks?


is it like *english speaking female* suicide bomber.just killing 1 guy


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Serpentine said:


> They are as stupid as those gunmen in Paris. They are responsible for further provoking these sleeping cells.



It doesn't take much to provoke these people anyway, does it? If you keep accommodating such people and keep instilling fear of provocation, aren't you only encouraging them even further?

This is where the problem I think is, with the 'silent' majority. In stead of making _more effective efforts _to mend those extremists, they try to accommodate their absurdities and even worse -- try to silence the critics!

Where does it end? What's next? Prohibit people sleeping with their legs in the direction of Islamic holy sites?


----------



## jamahir

Nilesh Singh said:


> are you completely nut what nonsense are you speaking, disgusting.MOD can you ban this lunatic



did you react automatically or did you look at who/what i replied to??


----------



## Dr Gupta

Jesus, Mohamed and Hindu deities as well as Buddha are all the subject of jokes be it in bad taste but it does not give anyone the right to pick up arms and start shooting!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## tyagi

this attack is only going to create problem for everyday joe muslim in eu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr Gupta

BBC NEWS | Entertainment | French comedy film offends Hindus

There is ways to fight by using the pen rather than the sword as this will just give people more reason to mock Islam and Mohamed as they know it pisses a certain type of person off and will be loved by anti-islamists.



tyagi said:


> this attack is only going to create problem for everyday joe muslim in eu.




Not just Muslims but anyone looking Muslim and that means Asians in particular.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AshishDelhi

jamahir said:


> did you react automatically or did you look at who/what i replied to??


Jamahir Sir where do you study or from where you did?


----------



## Solomon2

Alienoz_TR said:


> Did you see any airplane next to Pentagon during 11 September 2001 attacks?


Wiki: "Flight 77, flying at 530 mph...crashed into the western side of the Pentagon...The front part of the fuselage disintegrated on impact, while the mid and tail sections moved for another fraction of a second, with tail section debris penetrating furthest into the building.[40] In all, the airplane took eight-tenths of a second to fully penetrate 310 feet (94 m) into the three outermost of the building's five rings[42] and unleashed a fireball that rose 200 feet (61 m) above the building" link

Why aren't you ashamed, Alienoz_TR?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dubious

AshishDelhi said:


> If you guys are so against west then why do you beg for loans and arms. Why do you let them drop bombs in your country..be it under democratic rule or under military. I don't know what bad west has done in Pakistan but isee them helping you on many fronts but you guys take example of middle east etc which you might not be much knowledgeable about.


Do you think those loans are free? We get loans we pay them WITH interest...It is in the interest of the West to keep giving the loans nothing to be thankful for!

Heck I want my govt to get on its 2 feet and refuse loans!

So yes I am against loans and NO it is not HELPING us by giving us these loans but helping themselves with the interests!

Then there are those "aids" with strings attached, who the hell in their right mind should be thankful for those?

Then there are those forced projects we have to take coz we owe someone even when we are the ones screwed!

So who and why should we thank someone who is profiteering from us? *Slave minds think like what you have said are like that... be thankful for loans my foot!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Now hopefully ISIS will get the ground invasion and Europe and US will become even more bankrupt.
> 
> Most indigenous here could do with money. It's a shame they look like this.


@Oscar pls take a look at his signature its from shamiwitness this guy is clearly an ISIS supporter
also please check @hussain0216

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dalit

jamahir said:


> to show their solidarity with the true muslims, with humans, and not with the stupid mullahs of stupid hamas in stupid gaza.
> 
> why should indian "muslims" chant "death to salman rushie" but not protest against western invasions of great muslim lands??
> 
> which indian mullah group, in the friday qutba sermon, spoke against the taliban about the peshawar massacre??
> 
> 
> 
> that single line shows that you are not using critical thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> like i said in the "germany pegida protest" thread, germany , and now france, in fact all of europe, should deport all muslims who attend mosque... they can go to india or brunei or afghanistan if they so much like mosquing,



What about people attending Churches, Synagogues and other places of worship? What should we do with them? Lock them up? *If Europe follows your advice, it is again heading towards a Holocaust.*

Are you now going to defend crooks such as Qaddafi because it suits your narrative?


----------



## Dubious

SarthakGanguly said:


> You are virtually equating Islam with Nazism.


Nope equating the anti Islamic movement to Nazism! First it was against Jews they cried themselves free...Now its Islam, tomorrow it will be something else!


----------



## tyagi

dude solomon u can't reason with him.soon he will find a israeli or cia false flag theory for this attack


----------



## AshishDelhi

Akheilos said:


> Do you think those loans are free? We get loans we pay them WITH interest...It is in the interest of the West to keep giving the loans nothing to be thankful for!
> 
> Heck I want my govt to get on its 2 feet and refuse loans!
> 
> So yes I am against loans and NO it is not HELPING us by giving us these loans but helping themselves with the interests!
> 
> Then there are those "aids" with strings attached, who the hell in their right mind should be thankful for those?
> 
> Then there are those forced projects we have to take coz we owe someone even when we are the ones screwed!
> 
> So who and why should we thank someone who is profiteering from us? *Slave minds think like what you have said are like that... be thankful for loans my foot!*


Then repay all loans or do not bad mouth them. It looks bad that they help you but you guys bitch about them.


----------



## anonymus

acid rain said:


> Ideology is incrushable without taking out the root cause.




Ideologies could be easily crushed by killing all those who proscribe to them.

100% success rate. Only method which guarantees results.


----------



## Dr Gupta

The most worrying fact is that the gunman or gunmen not sure if it is one or more is still out there with assault rifles.. I could just imagine if this were to happen in London people would be petrified to even go outside and do their day to day business.


----------



## MarkusS

Serpentine said:


> Yes, it seems freedom of idiocy is also available. When you have gunmen trying to kill you, you just don't get them further excuse by publishing provocative content only to provoke them. Now that's your choice, you should also wait for more of these madmen.
> 
> 
> Some IS fanboy account published this:



you don´t bow infront terrorists. You crush them. And thats what will be done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @ozzy22
> HAHA my dawah is important.


you are an extremist , its people like you , that gives muslim communities a bad name, if you hate west so much then why are you there in the first place ? isn't that hypocrisy ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rockstar08

Dr Gupta said:


> Jesus, Mohamed and Hindu deities as well as Buddha are all the subject of jokes be it in bad taste but it does not give anyone the right to pick up arms and start shooting!



keep your intellectual BS to yourself please ...


----------



## Dubious

AshishDelhi said:


> Then repay all loans or do not bad mouth them. It looks bad that *they help you *but you guys bitch about them.


 Do you not understand what a loan is? Its a business deal where the giver actually makes a profit....and one doesnt need to kiss someone's feet for being granted a loan! its already a profit for the giver...its not "aid" it gets repaid and along the way the interest rate gets almost equal to the loan...usually the giver gets 2-3x profit!

I guess you didnt read what I wrote or you just simply couldnt digest reality!


----------



## Nilesh Singh

Alienoz_TR said:


> Forum was already infested with Indians when I arrived years ago. I never complained about it.


I don't know why i keep replying moron like you
In the successive post you are providing illogical statement *why this terrorist action is ok*......... Instead of accusing every body for your problem, why don't you take a better look at yourself. Why MOD don't ban people like you is beyond my logic.


----------



## illusion8

Many newspapers are carrying charlie hebdo drawings in their front pages - doesn't look like the attack served it's purpose and the western media isn't going to back down. 

When extremism attacks artists | Culture | DW.DE | 07.01.2015
Charlie Hebdo: Weekly has record of drawing Muslim anger | Toronto Star
Charlie Hebdo: A Profile of the Satirical French Newspaper - ABC News
Charlie Hebdo covers: Religious satire cartoons translated and explained.


----------



## tyagi

Dr Gupta said:


> The most worrying fact is that the gunman or gunmen not sure if it is one or more is still out there with assault rifles.. I could just imagine if this were to happen in London people would be petrified to even go outside and do their day to day business.


there have been robberies in france.where robbers were carrying ak 47 or automatic weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

ARIS: Tens of thousands of people
joined rallies in Paris and other
French cities on Wednesday to pay
tribute to the victims of a massacre
by Islamist gunmen at the satirical
weekly Charlie Hebdo.
In Paris, crowds of people swarmed
into the Place de la Republique that
lies barely a kilometre (half a mile)
from the scene of the bloodbath that
has shocked France.
At least 20,000 people also gathered
in the French cities of Lyon and
Toulouse, police said, after 12
people were killed by heavily armed
gunmen screaming "Allahu
akbar" (God is greatest).
Demonstrators wore black stickers
marked "Je suis Charlie" (I am
Charlie), a slogan aimed at showing
solidarity with the victims of the
deadliest attack in France in
decades.
READ ALSO: 'Exceptional barbarism'
in Paris: 12 die in terror attack on
Charles Hebdo newspaper
Others waved banners with slogans
such as "Press freedom has no price"
and "Charb mort libre" (Charb died
free), a reference to the newspaper's
slain editor-in-chief Stephane
Charbonnier.
Charbonnier was one of four
cartoonists killed in the attack that
also left 11 people injured.
Demonstrators gather at the Place de
la Republique after a shooting at a
French satirical newspaper in Paris,
France. (AP Photo)
"It's terrible that these people were
murdered. In future, no-one will be
able to speak his mind. We have to
demonstrate in our thousands," said
Beatrice Cano, a demonstrator in her
fifties, who was carrying the latest
issue of Charlie Hebdo.
Other cities around the world were
also planning rallies to pay tribute to
the dead.


----------



## Dr Gupta

rockstar08 said:


> keep your intellectual BS to yourself please ...



What do you mean? are you saying that bad jokes gives people the right to take up arms? now that is BS


----------



## MarkusS

rockstar08 said:


> and by making the millions of peoples enemies ? you calling your own citizen Enemies , its not going to help you ...it will make it worse , and as legal citizens , those who are EU born Muslims , can easily go to International Court of justice ..
> and if your thinking is this way , than dont get upset when peoples say just because French Army kill innocent peoples in Iraq, Syria and Libya , they get license to kill any French they meet , your mindset is same as a radicalized terrorist , the only difference is that you dont have gun to shoot Muslims ..




You don´t know whats going on. The enemy is clear and a muslim will never be my own citizen. They are aliens in europe. The people don´t trust them, they are isolated, mistrusted and i support this. we should wait a few days and then decide.


----------



## jamahir

AshishDelhi said:


> Jamahir Sir where do you study or from where you did?



many years ago, i dropped out of college during my 10+2 year in a town in karnataka... and that was the last i saw of a college classroom. 

yet i was a teacher in a computer institute connected to a top semi-government educational institution.



Dalit said:


> Are you now going to defend crooks such as Qaddafi because it suits your narrative?



my narrative is socialism, and i will defend every true socialist.


----------



## Dr Gupta

tyagi said:


> there have been robberies in france.where robbers were carrying ak 47 or automatic weapons



Pink Panther gang? I heard they were notorious


----------



## duhastmish

Dr Gupta said:


> The most worrying fact is that the gunman or gunmen not sure if it is one or more is still out there with assault rifles.. I could just imagine if this were to happen in London people would be petrified to even go outside and do their day to day business.


They are out there and yes two gunmen at least. And Europe and UK is very much connected. Do we stop them all from boarding plane train boats cruise buses or driving ? Ask all Muslim to stay home only people with non Muslim passport or names allowed?


----------



## Dem!god

the mask is coming off, slowly but surely...
more and more people are becoming conscious about the reality... what grave danger they are facing...


----------



## Dalit

MarkusS said:


> You don´t know whats going on. The enemy is clear and a muslim will never be my own citizen. They are aliens in europe. The people don´t trust them, they are isolated, mistrusted and i support this. we should wait a few days and then decide.



What are you going to do? Make the Muslims wear a star? Promise them a shower? I wonder...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

genmirajborgza786 said:


> you are an extremist , its people like you , that gives muslim communities a bad name, if you hate west so much then why are you there in the first place ? isn't that hypocrisy ?


Expressing hatred is freedom of speech too! 

Look how hatred of Islam is expressed we are just exercising our duty in the West and adapting to the freedom given by utilizing it! Not through *** kissing!

We are able to express ourselves better coz we live in the West not that we live here and need to become their slaves and allow wrong or turn a blind eye to it!

That is what caused all this shit to happen! The West TRULY did a wrong when they were colonizers...They AGAIN did a wrong when they thought redemption was allowing unscreened members of their colonies in...They AGAIN did another wrong when these unscreened members' were treated with racism hence making them back into a corner of their own people and let them do whatever they want as long as they dont cause chaos...when oppress soo much it bounces back in some form...West call the Whites who do wrong as psychology cases wonder when this privilege will be addressed to others who are also "sick" coz they saw their own family and people being murdered in front of them and as redemption seeking nation they were given a free ticket in...what do you expect to come out of that movie script? Be honest to yourself for once!

And here is the perfect example of an allowed hate speech and an example of what I have written:



MarkusS said:


> You don´t know whats going on. The enemy is clear and a *muslim will never be my own citizen*. They are *aliens in europe.* The *people don´t trust them*, they are *isolated*, *mistrusted *and i support this. we should wait a few days and then decide.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr Gupta

duhastmish said:


> They are out there and yes two gunmen at least. And Europe and UK is very much connected. Do we stop them all from boarding plane train boats cruise buses or driving ? Ask all Muslim to stay home only people with non Muslim passport or names allowed?



Authorities need to catch them asap and fight this ideology of hatred but it won't be a easy battle it could take years and much more bloodshed.


----------



## RescueRanger

MarkusS said:


> The enemy is clear and a muslim will never be my own citizen. They are aliens in europe. .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## duhastmish

MarkusS said:


> Your prophet means nothing for us. Get used to it.


Our freedom is our religion. We fought and worked hard too much to gain it.
These fanatics won't understand markus because if they remove religious fanaticism from life it becomes so bored to the level of meaningless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr Gupta

When Rigby was killed in London there was attacks on Mosques in England and even a Hindu temple was attacked because these trailer trash mistook it for a Mosque (yeah right I believe that)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

Dalit said:


> What are you going to do? Make the Muslims wear a star? Promise them a shower? I wonder...


or just deport them..


----------



## Dubious

RIP to the dead!


----------



## Dr Gupta

Woolwich backlash: Ten attacks on mosques since murder of Drummer Lee Rigby - Crime - UK - The Independent


Now far right groups like EDL and their French counterparts will blame 'immigrants' and anyone brown or not indigenous!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

Dem!god said:


> or just deport them..



How many?


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Rasengan said:


> Temper Temper...calm down Hyperion otherwise it will be bad for your blood pressure and you will need to take some paracetamol. Now why exactly is this comparison moronic? SpringOnion was bold enough to state that all Muslims in France should be deported on the basis of the action of a few miscreants. Legally that cannot be possible because most Muslims are at least 3rd or 4th generation French citizens. Second, the rise of indigenous conversions have increased significantly across Europe, so where would you deport them. Third her words were inconsiderate and can actually harm innocent Muslims. Do I believe that all Pashtuns should be kicked out of Pakistan..the answer is no...however don't be callous and duplicity in making statements on other communities or groups that live in other parts of the world.
> 
> In addition you riposted in your message that I am a retard..however you did not exactly explain why my comparison was moronic..so does that make you a retard Uncle Furthermore you were childish enough to give me a negative rating...are you still living in nursery land.


dude do you realise you make No sense whatsoever


----------



## Dem!god

Dalit said:


> How many?


all..


----------



## Azizam

Serpentine said:


> Yes, it seems freedom of idiocy is also available. When you have gunmen trying to kill you, you just don't get them further excuse by publishing provocative content only to provoke them. Now that's your choice, you should also wait for more of these madmen.
> 
> 
> Some IS fanboy account published this:


Are you telling them to bow down to the pressure instead of punishing islamists which is actually what those jihadis want?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr Gupta

Dem!god said:


> or just deport them..



Deport who? what if they were born in France they would be a French national and have the rights as a citizen to be tried in France

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

anonymus said:


> Ideologies could be easily crushed by killing all the who proscribe to them.
> 
> *100% success rate.* Only method which guarantees results.


apply this antidote in India first then we can talk about spreading it world wide!


----------



## ozzy22

Dem!god said:


> all..


How about Indians?


----------



## duhastmish

Dalit said:


> How many?


All or as much you can. So you have less radicals to manage.


----------



## Dalit

Dem!god said:


> all..



What about European interests in many Islamic countries? What will the mass expulsion of Muslims from Europe mean for the relationship between the Islamic and Western world? It's not a knob that you can just turn on and off.

PS. For the record, I'm not reasoning here with you. Just trying to understand your filthy mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

RIP to the victims. These true muslims protectors of islam need to rot in piss. May they die a painful death.


----------



## Dubious

Azizam said:


> Are you telling them to bow down to the pressure instead of punishing islamists which is actually what those jihadis want?


There is bowing coz you caused the provoking! Cause affect....dont provoke they have no reason to kill you...

For now its a cycle* I am not supporting it.*..But one must acknowledge both sides are doing it wrong...the idiots doing it under Islam forgot Islam doesnt require this! Those who are provoking forget that sometimes things come with responsibility...*wonder when people will learn to be responsible for their own actions!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

ozzy22 said:


> How about Indians?


Not many Indians there. And who ever is there as established businessman or corporate employee should be allowed rest all came go back. No need for such loose immigration rules.


----------



## Dem!god

Dr Gupta said:


> Deport who? what if they were born in France they would be a French national and have the rights as a citizen to be tried in France


citizenship can be revoked... its not that hard.. it jst need govt. will power.. and the people consciousness, which they are gaining...
immigrants are another problem...


----------



## Dalit

duhastmish said:


> All or as much you can. So you have less radicals to manage.



No one asked you a question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

MarkusS said:


> You don´t know whats going on. The enemy is clear and a muslim will never be my own citizen. They are aliens in europe. The people don´t trust them, they are isolated, mistrusted and i support this. we should wait a few days and then decide.



just remove EU and change it to ME , now why EU and US forces are sitting in ME ? for them you and your way of living is Alien , but who ever dont accept democracy of you , get bombed , in Pakistan after ramond davis , and other CIA operatives Americans are mistrusted , so what ?? did you see that Pakistani peoples attack US peoples ? or US throw every Pakistani from USa ?? by your thinking i can say, that you are your own worse enemy ...this mindset is more dangerous than those radicals , cause you are providing them reasons to fight .. for them you are enemy , but just like a terrorist dont differentiate between a innocent and their enemy , you are doing the same ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

genmirajborgza786 said:


> *NO its Not ! you cannot support terrorist under the guise of freedom ,look at his sig , this idiot is clearly an ISIS supporter*


I am not supporting anyone but I am pointing out where and how the seed was sown!

There is a reason why people say actions come with consequences and why people need to be responsible when choosing an action!

His sig says 

# Sufyuni/Silabeen hunters *crew*.# Ima* troll these dot heads crew.*
#Stacking the negative ratings.#Shamiwitness


I am not sure what to make out of it....troll the crew is supporting ISIS?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

BREAKING : The three suspects have been identified.
Hope we'll get them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

ozzy22 said:


> How about Indians?


indias dont involve in these kind of stuff... and if they are, they too need to be deported..


----------



## F117

Apparently some of the terrorists spent time fighting in Syria with ISIS. I hope this ends European support for the so called rebels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

The problem with the muslims is actually not only militancy but their unwillingness to move on with the rest of the world and show some tolerance along with flexibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kabira

Seem like ISIS toke revenge, i wonder if France now will call back carrier? West should adopt new policy, if some ISIS group emerge in Islamic country then don't attack them. Force other arabs who have all the weapons/tech to deal with them.


----------



## RescueRanger

Dem!god said:


> all..


 
good luck with that...

First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a Socialist.
Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a Trade Unionist.
Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a Jew.
Then they came for me—and there was no one left to speak for me.

_Moral of the story: Becareful what you wish for!_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Selous

Gabriel92 said:


> We didn't invade anything.


Afghanistan, Mali, Central African Republic...ring any bells ?


----------



## Dem!god

Dalit said:


> What about European interests in many Islamic countries? What will the mass expulsion of Muslims from Europe mean for the relationship between the Islamic and Western world? It's not a knob that you can just turn on and off.
> 
> PS. For the record, I'm not reasoning here with you. Just trying to understand your filthy mind.


filthy is the acts, you people are doing in name of whatsoever it is...
and you say otheres...
dude you people have lost sympathy from whole world... jst read the comment section of any western news site...


----------



## Armstrong

Azizam said:


> The problem with the muslims is actually not only militancy but their unwillingness to move on with the rest of the world and show some tolerance along with flexibility.



If not Muslims than have chimpanzees from Muslim countries been condemning this act of barbarity on this forum, on the social media or our electronic media ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

Dalit said:


> What about European interests in many Islamic countries? What will the mass expulsion of Muslims from Europe mean for the relationship between the Islamic and Western world? It's not a knob that you can just turn on and off.
> 
> PS. For the record, I'm not reasoning here with you. Just trying to understand your filthy mind.



Though some sentiments are over the board - but they do need to take a very tough stance and some harsh actions if they want a remote chance of cleansing their society one way or the other, or else they risk the lives of most of their citizens in the near future and also risk their way of life. I hear many of them asking for action similar to what China does regarding Islamic issues.


----------



## Kabira

Dem!god said:


> indias dont involve in these kind of stuff... and if they are, they too need to be deported..



Apu bhaiya when Europeans get serious about genocide then likes of you or even gypsy looking fake german like Markus will be first in line to get killed. In WW2 not only jews were targetted, in fact they were small part of overall genocide.


----------



## Soldier-X

i think this was in respons to those cartoons of prohphet Muhamad(SAW) this magazine had posted in last year i guess.... becuase this magazine have some controversial history towards all relgions include islam


----------



## Nilesh Singh

Solomon2 said:


> Wiki: "Flight 77, flying at 530 mph...crashed into the western side of the Pentagon...The front part of the fuselage disintegrated on impact, while the mid and tail sections moved for another fraction of a second, with tail section debris penetrating furthest into the building.[40] In all, the airplane took eight-tenths of a second to fully penetrate 310 feet (94 m) into the three outermost of the building's five rings[42] and unleashed a fireball that rose 200 feet (61 m) above the building" link
> 
> Why aren't you ashamed, Alienoz_TR?


Man, you are talking to complete lunatic In his post he has given logic why this attack in Paris is OK, Please do not reply to this idiot, but i know he makes the blood boil with his moron logic.


----------



## tyagi

Akheilos said:


> There is bowing coz you caused the provoking! Cause affect....dont provoke they have no reason to kill you...


so who did you guys in pakistan provoked for the peshawar attack.there is never a sane reason to kill unarmed civilians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

MarkusS said:


> you don´t bow infront terrorists. You crush them. And thats what will be done.





Azizam said:


> Are you telling them to bow down to the pressure instead of punishing islamists which is actually what those jihadis want?



The idiocy is intentionally increasing publication of provocative content after this specific attack. I mean those that wouldn't have been published if this attack had not been happened. It's not courage, it's putting oil to the fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

RescueRanger said:


> good luck with that...
> 
> First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out—
> Because I was not a Socialist.
> Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out—
> Because I was not a Trade Unionist.
> Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out—
> Because I was not a Jew.
> Then they came for me—and there was no one left to speak for me.
> 
> _Moral of the story: Becareful what you wish for!_


thats a very beautiful poem... 
but out of context... 
here jihadis are coming for all other people, and every other group need to stand togather... against these type of barbarism..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

MarkusS said:


> The enemy is clear and a muslim will never be my own citizen.



do you not have muslim architecture in italy from hundreds of years ago??


----------



## Gabriel92

Selous said:


> Afghanistan, Mali, Central African Republic...ring any bells ?



Mali : Help requested by Malian president.
Afghanistan : To help the actual govt and to fight the talibans.
Central African Republic : By the authorization of the UN,and to avoid more blood bath.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

Akheilos said:


> There is bowing coz you caused the provoking! Cause affect....dont provoke they have no reason to kill you...
> 
> For now its a cycle I am not supporting it...But one must acknowledge both sides are doing it wrong...the idiots doing it under Islam forgot Islam doesnt require this! Those who are provoking forget that sometimes things come with responsibility...wonder when people will learn to be responsible for their own actions!


I have seen many muslims including the ones on this very own forum insulting atheists so does it mean that I should take a few mates and blow up some mosque?

If other religions can take criticism why not islam? If you talk about buddhists, there is a chain of bars called "Buddha bar" yet I don't see any Buddhists planning to blow themselves up anywhere. The same magazine has mocked christianity numerous times yet there are no christians who are ready to spread carnage to protest it.

Personally, I see many people mock christianity and bible openly but not quran or islam since according to the norm, anyone who criticize islam would be branded as racist so islam takes a lot less criticisms than any other religion.


----------



## Dubious

tyagi said:


> so who did you guys in *Pakistan *provoked for the peshawar attack.there is never a sane reason to kill unarmed civilians


nope but we did provoke alot of people for allowing drone attacks and also alot others for the Waziristan operation! And also for accepting to help America chase some terrorists...We are suffering more backlash than any single country is for doing the same!


----------



## Selous

Serpentine said:


> So you do it for others or for show? Not because you condemn these actions in your heart?
> 
> These dickheads not only killed unarmed men and women, but sure have helped empowering the wave of people who are increasingly getting scared from Islam because of these sick turds.
> 
> If they want to 'revenge' France for killing Muslims, these cowards should fight French army, not random civilians in the street. Not only they have made the situation harder for Muslims living in Europe and France, but they are also the reason of increasingly negative views towards Islam. Just say Allahu Akbar in some street in Europe or U.S (which is among one of the most basic and sacred phrases in Islam) and see how they people will react, expecting a suicide bombing or a maniac shooting others. That's how these bastards are only helping Europe or U.S to kill more people in ME intentionally or unintentionally.
> 
> RIP to those civilians who were killed.


No bro I am simply tired of all of this...


----------



## illusion8

Serpentine said:


> The idiocy is intentionally increasing publication of provocative content after this specific attack. I mean those that wouldn't have been published if this attack had not been happened. It's not courage, it's putting oil to the fire.



I believe this attack was oil to the fire - i.e. the anti islam protests.


----------



## Dem!god

save_ghenda said:


> Apu bhaiya when Europeans get serious about genocide then likes of you or even gypsy looking fake german like Markus will be first in line to get killed. In WW2 not only jews were targetted, in fact they were small part of overall genocide.


lol... kitni baar bola hai, jhola chaap kitab mat padha kar bhai.. koi kaam ki nai hoti.. 
aur future dekhna sikh gaye ho ka.. fake german or nazi hindu ka bhavishya dekh liya..


----------



## RescueRanger

Dem!god said:


> thats a very beautiful poem...
> but out of context...
> here jihadis are coming for all other people, and every other group need to stand togather... against these type of barbarism..


 
So jihadi's represent all muslims now, do they? Well done, very preceptive of you.


----------



## Nilesh Singh

Akheilos said:


> Do you think those loans are free? We get loans we pay them WITH interest...It is in the interest of the West to keep giving the loans nothing to be thankful for!
> 
> Heck I want my govt to get on its 2 feet and refuse loans!
> 
> So yes I am against loans and NO it is not HELPING us by giving us these loans but helping themselves with the interests!
> 
> Then there are those "aids" with strings attached, who the hell in their right mind should be thankful for those?
> 
> Then there are those forced projects we have to take coz we owe someone even when we are the ones screwed!
> 
> So who and why should we thank someone who is profiteering from us? *Slave minds think like what you have said are like that... be thankful for loans my foot!*


Loan what loan.............you have been given aid by US more than 10 Billion + military assistance in last 10 years under kerry luger bill. And before also you have received aid money from US. So stop BS about loan.You can't repay interest on loan taken from IMF, hell you have taken loan in 2014 to repay interest of the previous loan from IMF. Google and see Pakistan is the world largest receiver of Aid money bar Israel.........


----------



## MarkusS

Dalit said:


> What are you going to do? Make the Muslims wear a star? Promise them a shower? I wonder...




We will see. Things develop


----------



## jamahir

Gabriel92 said:


> Mali : Help requested by Malian president.
> Afghanistan : To help the actual govt and to fight the talibans.
> Central African Republic : By the authorization of the UN,and to avoid more blood bath.



libya?? iraq??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

illusion8 said:


> I believe this attack was oil to the fire - i.e. the anti islam protests.



Of course it was, just let's not put even more on it.





Some papers have allegedly revealed the identity of the attackers, French-Algerians:



> Moments ago, French Le Point revealed the nationality of the three Paris terrorists: via Bloomberg: PARIS ATTACKERS ARE FRENCH-ALGERIAN, LE POINT SAYS
> 
> Le Metro added that two of the three men, aged 18, 32 and 34 were actually born in France.
> 
> And finally, according to French sources, their names: *Said Kouachi, Cherif Kouachi and Hamyd Mourad*


*
Three Paris Terrorists Identified | Zero Hedge*



Dem!god said:


> most of them have a sympathitic corner for them... this forum itself is the best place to know...



Just mention few users who sympathize with AQ, Taliban or ISIS and then let's compare them to those Muslim members who despise these terrorists, okay?

Some Islam-haters should stop surfing on the waves of Islamophobia after this attack only because of some maniacs. Even if 1% of Muslims sympathize or support terrorist groups, that'll be a huge number, but shouldn't make us forget the 99% who oppose them.


----------



## MarkusS

jamahir said:


> do you not have muslim architecture in italy from hundreds of years ago??



no. we have not.


----------



## Menace2Society

These people are bloody idiots and make life so difficult for Muslims who live here.

Its a stupid cartoon that I have never seen and have no interest in seeing. Nobody cares. Everyone knows French are racist idiots.

But it doesn't give anyone the right to go around killing people. Who has given them the authority to take a life?

TTP use the same logic and classed us Pakistanis as kaffirs so go around killing us and our children.

I am sick of this warped concept of Islam, its ruined everything good about the religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RescueRanger

Dem!god said:


> most of them have a sympathitic corner for them... this forum itself is the best place to know...


 
Most, how do you define most?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Dem!god said:


> lol... kitni baar bola hai, jhola chaap kitab mat padha kar bhai.. koi kaam ki nai hoti..
> aur future dekhna sikh gaye ho ka.. fake german or nazi hindu ka bhavishya dekh liya..



Are you trying to connect germans with your kin aka indian hindus? Self respect ki koi chiz nai tum apu logon ke pas?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

> dude do you realise you make No sense whatsoever



Einstein why exactly are you using capital locks on some of your words. Its not my fault, that your comprehension skill level is rather low. Now go back and read all my post carefully...if you find this difficult then please consult a special needs teacher.


----------



## Gabriel92

Serpentine said:


> Some papers have allegedly revealed the identity of the attackers, French-Algerians:
> 
> Moments ago, French Le Point revealed the nationality of the three Paris terrorists: via Bloomberg: PARIS ATTACKERS ARE FRENCH-ALGERIAN, LE POINT SAYS
> 
> Le Metro added that two of the three men, aged 18, 32 and 34 were actually born in France.
> 
> And finally, according to French sources, their names: *Said Kouachi, Cherif Kouachi and Hamyd Mourad
> 
> Three Paris Terrorists Identified | Zero Hedge*



Calling them French is an insult to our identity.


----------



## Dubious

Azizam said:


> I have seen many muslims including the ones on this very own forum insulting atheists so does it mean that I should take few mates and blow up some mosque?


 Brother my 1st question are they provoking you?


Azizam said:


> If other religions can take criticism why not islam?


 Question is can other religions take criticism? Do you know there are laws against holocaust denial...how is that fair and just? And then all the holidays on the calender are Christians ....but nothing positive for Muslims if you compare these "acceptance"....As for criticism tell me when was the last time Jews were criticized apart from Israel doing its stupidity and making the Jews a target?

Lastly, I never said it was right what those idiots who shoot randomly are doing! Nope it is wrong..*.But if I point out why it is happening does it automatically mean I support it? NOPE! It just means I am aware what caused it! 

Christians in Europe are far from practicing their faith...churches in UK are rented for Friday and Eid prayers...I have asked different Christians of different nationality why 6th of January (Epiphany) is important heck no one could answer! 

Heck F Jesus seems to be some swear word now! Dam* is part of the vocabulary so I am not sure how much more harm other people can put in that religion....
With that much respect for their holy deity I wont go far! 

*


Azizam said:


> If you talk about buddhists, there is a chain of bars called "Buddha bar" *yet I don't see any Buddhists planning to blow themselves up anywhere*. The same magazine has mocked christianity numerous times yet there are no christians who are ready to spread carnage to protest it.


 When no one voiced out much concern about what Buddhists are doing in Myanmar and how they even want to regulate marriages and make separate laws for Muslims which in West is called oppressing....No one is voicing much now but when Muslims will fight back it will make front covers...Mark my words!


----------



## tyagi

Akheilos said:


> nope but we did provoke alot of people for allowing drone attacks and also alot others for the Waziristan operation! And also for accepting to help America chase some terrorists...We are suffering more backlash than any single country is for doing the same!


dude if you can justify that attack .i can only feel sorry for you


----------



## Dem!god

RescueRanger said:


> Most, how do you define most?


quantitatively ...


----------



## Dubious

Gabriel92 said:


> Calling them French is an insult to our identity.


The only insult to your "identity" is rejecting your own and not allowing them to fuse in with the basic population! Alienating them as markus pointed out...at least he is honest in his hatred!


----------



## Azizam

Armstrong said:


> If not Muslims than have chimpanzees from Muslim countries been condemning this act of barbarity on this forum, on the social media or our electronic media ?


Here are some statistics for you mate.

Countries with laws regarding apostasy:






All but one are muslim majority countries. Ability to leave/change ones own religious beliefs is a fundamental human right yet it is being openly violated. 


Countries where stoning is still legal:






Do you see a non-muslim country? 


Similarly I can go on and on with this. It's these kind of issues that represent the core with what's wrong with today's muslims. This is exactly what I meant by unwillingness to move on with time and world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dem!god

save_ghenda said:


> Are you trying to connect germans with your kin aka indian hindus? Self respect ki koi chiz nai tum apu logon ke pas?


kyun paka raha hai yaar...


----------



## RescueRanger

Dem!god said:


> quantitatively ...


 Interesting, thank you for shaing that nugget of information with us today. Don't worry there will be swift deportation for all those who do not "fit the bill".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

tyagi said:


> dude if you can justify that attack .i can only feel sorry for you


Show me where I justified it?! I honestly feel sorry for your brain which has only 2 episodes in mind which is if you can show me WHY these people are violent = justifying or if you speak hatred against Islam you are with me...

There other things at play...one of which is awareness! If you want to ignore how it happened that is up to you...But if you dont acknowledge that both sides are wrong ...you are a hypocrite!


Just coz I am pointing out (repeatedly) HOW and WHY it is happening DOESNT mean I have justified it! 


Did I say suits them right? Did I say it was right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

MarkusS said:


> no. we have not.



from ( Moors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia )...


> *Moors of Sicily*
> 
> The first Muslim conquest of Sicily and parts of southern Italy lasted 75 years (827–902); the language spoken in Sicily under Muslim rule was Siculo-Arabic. By 827, Sicily was almost entirely in control of the Aghlabids with the exception of some minor strongholds in the rugged interior until 909 when it was then replaced by Shiite Fatimids.[_citation needed_] Four years later, the Fatimid governor was ousted from Palermo when the island declared its independence under Emir Ahmed ibn-Kohrob.





and go through ( History of Islam in southern Italy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Azizam said:


> Here are some statistics for you mate.
> 
> Countries with laws regarding apostasy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All but one are muslim majority countries. Ability to leave/change ones own religious beliefs is a fundamental human right yet it is being openly violated.
> 
> 
> Countries where stoning is still legal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see a non-muslim country?
> 
> 
> Similarly I can go on and on with this. It's these kind of issues that represent the core with what's wrong with today's muslims. This is exactly what I meant by unwillingness to move on with time and world.



Those laws need to be changed; every country has somethings that they're not proud of but taking discriminatory legislation as an indicator of a community's thought process is a poor extrapolation. 

Here are some Stats for you too mate:

Surveys Show Muslims in Every Country Less Likely to Justify Killing Civilians than Americans and Israelis | loonwatch.com

Gallup Poll: Jews and Christians Way More Likely than Muslims to Justify Killing Civilians | loonwatch.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

Gabriel92 said:


> As i said and re-said,by their accent,they are surely not french.
> (By their accent,they are for sure north african.)




Perhaps they are north African origin, your government should have never allowed so many to come to your country. Their different culture, religion, mentality, and politics conflict with French values. I would actually like to visit Paris and France this year before it becomes an even bigger mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acid rain

anonymus said:


> Ideologies could be easily crushed by killing all those who proscribe to them.
> 
> 100% success rate. Only method which guarantees results.



Not when it's inadvertently, unknowingly, knowingly, innocently or shrewdly supported by larger entities.

How do you take out the monster when they give convincing arguments backed by religious texts for eg.

It isn't a stand alone phenomena that will simply go away by killing a few thousands of them.


----------



## Dubious

genmirajborgza786 said:


> sorry, couldn't get you the first time ,read your post again .so deleted it
> yes you have a point west shouldn't have allowed these nut jobs in the first place , even I am astonished as to how does the likes of A$$hole the magnitude of *anjem chaudhry* is allowed to roam free , he is hated by moderate Muslims the most , the situation is just too f...ked up & confused to be honest


 Seriously that name makes me wanna puke I have no idea how he is allowed and not prosecuted!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

RescueRanger said:


> Interesting, thank you for shaing that nugget of information with us today. Don't worry there will be swift deportation for all those who do not "fit the bill".


i hope so... lets see what action they take.. after this attack, things gonna stir up in a new prospective..


----------



## Nodata

RIP.

France should ban islamic seminaries


----------



## Rahul9090




----------



## rockstar08

Akheilos said:


> Show me where I justified it?! I honestly feel sorry for your brain which has only 2 episodes in mind which is if you can show me WHY these people are violent = justifying or if you speak hatred against Islam you are with me...
> 
> There other things at play...one of which is awareness! If you want to ignore how it happened that is up to you...But if you dont acknowledge that both sides are wrong ...you are a hypocrite!
> 
> 
> Just coz I am pointing out (repeatedly) HOW and WHY it is happening DOESNT mean I have justified it!
> 
> 
> Did I say suits them right? Did I say it was right?



you know sister the irony is if you show them their mistakes , they start to think we are justifying the terrorism ...they always see the outcome , but never try to prevent the cause of any terrorism ... i hope you understand my point ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Nilesh Singh said:


> Loan what loan.............you have been given aid by US more than 10 Billion + military assistance in last 10 years under kerry luger bill. And before also you have received aid money from US. So stop BS about loan.You can't repay interest on loan taken from IMF, hell you have taken loan in 2014 to repay interest of the previous loan from IMF. Google and see Pakistan is the world largest receiver of Aid money bar Israel.........


Sigh! We suffered a backlash for that "AID"...

Mind you that is AID and I have answered its called AID WITH STRINGS attached! Why shouldnt one point out what it really is?!

Yes I am aware of the loan but whatever the case IMF has given plenty of loan without asking you or needing your approval and till date they are not bankrupt! So if you cant add 2 and 2 ...i have nothing much to say!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rasengan

> We will see. Things develop



I can send your views to the authorities in Italy and Germany and you my friend will behind bars. Clearly you are delusional and have an hidden agenda to support attacks on Muslims. However you are gutless to show your real views in society, because you want to play arm chair key board general. Countless individuals have condemned this attack...and you have still continued your charade of empty threats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*Blowback In Paris 
Armed Terrorists Kill 12 People

By Tony Cartalucci*

January 07, 2015 "ICH" - "Land Destroyer_"_- France, as part of a NATO-led coalition, has been arming, funding, aiding, and otherwise perpetuating Al Qaeda terrorists for years, beginning,  on record in Libya with the overthrow of Libyan leader Muammar Gaddafi and continuing until today with NATO's arming, harboring, and backing of Al Qaeda terrorists including the so-called "Islamic State" (ISIS)  within and along Syria's borders.

With the recent attack in Paris likely the work of the very terrorists France has been arming and backing across North Africa and the Middle East, the French government itself stands responsible, guilty of the continued material support of a terrorist organization that has now killed French citizens, including two police officers, not only on French soil, but within the French capital itself. In the New York Times article, "Terror Attack on Charlie Hebdo Newspaper in Paris Kills 12," it was reported that:

_Masked gunmen with automatic weapons opened fire in the offices of a French satirical newspaper on Wednesday in Paris, the police said, killing 12 people and then escaping in a car. _

_President François Hollande said the attack on the weekly, Charlie Hebdo, was “without a doubt” an act of terrorism and raised the nationwide terror alert to its highest status. He said that several terrorist attacks had been thwarted in recent weeks._

However, despite Hollande's feigned concern and outrage over the attack, it was the French government who had advocated and presided over the arming of terrorist groups across the Arab World in the West's bid to overthrow nation after nation and reorder the entire region according to their own geopolitical and economic interests starting with the "Arab Spring" in 2011. The Washington Post would report in 2011 in an article titled, "France sent arms to Libyan rebels," that:

_French officials announced Wednesday that they had armed rebels in Libya, marking the first time a NATO country has said it was providing direct military aid to opponents of the government in a conflict that has lasted longer than many policymakers expected. _




_*Image:* British-French leaders tour decimated Libya in wake of 2011 NATO intervention on behalf of "rebels" composed primarily of Al Qaeda terrorists. _

While Hollande's predecessor, former French President Nicolas Sarkozy would be the one to set foot in decimated Libya in the wake of NATO's intervention there - which included in addition to French arms sent to terrorists, French planes providing these terrorists air cover as they carried out atrocities and genocide - Hollande would continue policies enacted under Sarkozy, both in Libya, and currently in Syria.

*Attack Was Carried Out By Professional "Gladio-Style" Operators*

Video that has emerged from the recent attack in Paris shows heavily armed militants expertly handling their military-grade weapons with precision and discipline - clearly the recipients of military training. Whichever flavor of "Al Qaeda" they hail from, they are a product of the global network of terrorism the West has purposefully created and perpetuates to this day in order to carry out a war of terror upon their own citizenry, as well  as proxy wars against their enemies overseas.

French complicity in arming militants in Syria especially, has long been a point of contention and fear among critics who have for years warned about "blowback." However, it is unlikely that France, or its partners amongst this  vast network of state sponsored global terror, did not anticipate such "blowback," and were somehow unable to prevent such attacks if desired. In other words, what the attacks in Paris appears to be, is another of  NATO's "Operation Gladio" style attacks on the European people in an insidious bid to manipulate public perception as well as the regional political landscape.

Funded by the US, trained in Britain and maintained as paramilitary extremist groups throughout Europe during the Cold War, NATO's so-called "stay behind networks" were supposedly created to activate in the wake of a full-scale Soviet invasion of Western Europe. Instead, they were used to stage false-flag attacks, killing and maiming hundreds of Europeans with their atrocities blamed on the Soviet Union and their European sympathizers. The attacks and assassinations were used by NATO to manipulate public perception and reverse gains by political groups operating beyond NATO's control. Likewise, Al Qaeda and its various franchises including its most recent and notorious, ISIS, is being used simultaneously as a domestic menace and a foreign expeditionary mercenary force.




_Image: French President Hollande in Saudi Arabia - among the most prolific state-sponsors of global terrorism on Earth and an irreplaceable partner in NATO's bid to reorder the Arab World. _

Indeed, out of one side of President Hollande's mouth he would condemn the attacks in Paris, and out of the other, continue calling for the arming and backing of the very networks this attack originated from in order to continue the campaign of violence and terror in Syria.

Regardless of whatever investigation yields whatever conclusion, the fact that NATO has engineered such attacks in the past against the very people it claims to exist to protect, makes NATO and the various political leaders at the head of its respective member states prime suspects - both incapable of conducting an impartial investigation of the recent attack, and incapable of preventing another attack, likely engineered not from enemies beyond Europe's borders, but exceptionally dangerous enemies within them.

Land Destroyer.blogspot.com (CC) 2009-2014

*Charlie Hebdo - The Chickens Come Home To Roost*
*
By Moon Of Alabama*

January 07, 2015 "ICH" - "Moon Of Alabama_"_-Twelve people, including two police, were killed in France when unknown gunmen attacked the office of the satirical magazine _Charlie Hebdo_ today.
Some forty people were killed in Saana, Yemen, today in a bomb attack on people who were hoping to enlist with the police. These forty people and the many more wounded in the attack will get much less headlines than those killed in France.

Videos (1,  2) from the attack in Paris show the attackers in black clothing and behaving as if they had at least some military training. They were armed with automatic weapons and, according to the police, with a rocket launcher. At least two attackers are still on the run. We do not yet know the motive of the attackers, but I consider the following more likely than a  false flag attack.

In 2011 the magazine _ Charlie Hebdo_ was one of those that printed the Mohammed caricatures, a crude and insulting attempt to smear the prophet and all Muslim as terrorists. In 2012 the magazine continued the campaign  depicting the prophet Mohammed as naked, attention seeking gnome.

Unlike U.S. "liberals" most of the world does not consider free speech as an absolute right. Indeed like screaming "fire" in a filled theater, insulting the believe of other people is likely to get you hurt in most parts of the world. To claim such insults should not matter is itself an insult in that it declares one culture, that of absolute free speech rights, to be superior to other values. It is indecent.

That the _Charlie Hebdo_ satire was indecent and insulting does not justify the murderous attack, but explains the probable motivation of the attackers. It is deeply wrong to kill people for their speech. But it is also wrong to insult others for no good reasons, be it profit or "free speech" worship.

The attackers in Paris are believed to be militants who pretend to be true Muslims fighting for their believes. The state of France under its presidents Sarkozy and Hollande has empowered and supported such pretenders in their attacks on the people and governments of Libya and Syria. In Syria Jihadi fighters of the Islamic State and Jabhat al-Nusra are using U.S. supplied anti-tank missiles. A German air defense regiment is defending their areas of retreat in Turkey against Syrian government attacks. While it supports Jihadis in Syria France is now  deploying an air craft carrier to the Persian Gulf to attack the Islamic State in Iraq. The last point could also be the actual motive of today's attack.

The fundamentalists were cheered on by "western" politicians when they attacked civilians in Tripoli and Aleppo. When they attack in countries which cater to "western interests" or within "western" countries these attacks are seen as hostile and used to justify another lurch to the extreme right, to war and towards more totalitarian states.

Unless they push for saner, less aggressive policies the average people in the middle, no matter their believes, are the ones losing in this war.

Â Blowback In Paris :Â Information Clearing House - ICH

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

@PWFI my condolences mate !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Armstrong said:


> Here are some Stats for you too mate:
> 
> Surveys Show Muslims in Every Country Less Likely to Justify Killing Civilians than Americans and Israelis | loonwatch.com
> 
> Gallup Poll: Jews and Christians Way More Likely than Muslims to Justify Killing Civilians | loonwatch.com


You know very well what I am talking about yet you pulled a couple of links that have nothing to do with what I just said. Are the jews centre of the universe for you? What's so special with jews anyway? If muslims are tolerant as you put it then there should be a change of laws regarding basic human rights. These are even state laws and not the thoughts of a group of people.


----------



## Serpentine

Gabriel92 said:


> Calling them French is an insult to our identity.



Still they were French citizens and it's reported that they were under surveillance from 2008 on terrorism charges, but seems they didn't do enough.


----------



## Jaanbaz

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> This magazine mocked Prophet they are not innocent.



An old lady used to throw rubbish at Prophet Muhammad(saw) when ever he used to go past her house, one day she didn't so he went to her house only to find out she was very ill and frail. There and then the Prophet could have taken revenge. The big question for your tiny brainwashed Wahabi head is that if Prophet Muhammad(saw) didn't punish people who mocked him then who are you or any other brainwashed donkey to take ''revenge''? Please answer without trying to spit and drool. Cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## acid rain

Akheilos said:


> Show me where I justified it?! I honestly feel sorry for your brain which has only 2 episodes in mind which is if you can show me WHY these people are violent = justifying or if you speak hatred against Islam you are with me...
> 
> There other things at play...one of which is awareness! If you want to ignore how it happened that is up to you...But if you dont acknowledge that both sides are wrong ...you are a hypocrite!
> 
> 
> Just coz I am pointing out (repeatedly) HOW and WHY it is happening DOESNT mean I have justified it!
> 
> 
> Did I say suits them right? Did I say it was right?



How is it the fault of the French people?.


----------



## DizuJ

RIP


----------



## Selous

Nilesh Singh said:


> Just for the sake of arguing don't argue!!!! Read the Oscar post # 281, it will help you to develop your retard mind. Indians and Barty are not here to demonize Islam, but peaceful Muslim need to think why their religion is getting radicalized so much compare to other religion and i am comparing Hindu into that list also.
> Getting hyper after reading any post from Indian member and blaming every problem in Pakistan to India and western world will not help Pakistan, grow up and start accepting fact that there is some problem in Muslim society/theory that are bringing these lunatic terrorist out. If you start from there then may be and that is big may be, you can find the root cause of the radicalization of Islam and try resolving it. Comparing to India will not help Pakistan and you know deep in heart that India though lot of problem is not at the same road as Pakistan. Peace.


The root cause of radicalization is something the West is very uncomfortable with since the root cause was their "interventions" all over the Muslim world. I have a theory that radicalization is some sort of immune response for the Muslim world. When things begin to look bad for us and "infections"/"interventions" begin to happen all over the place then these radical ideologies develop to protect the Muslim world. The radicals are like histamine for the Muslim world

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tyagi

rockstar08 said:


> you know sister the irony is if you show them their mistakes , they start to think we are justifying the terrorism ...they always see the outcome , but never try to prevent the cause of any terrorism ... i hope you understand my point ..


the irony is you just justified french far right asking for deportation of muslims from france i hope you understand my point


----------



## Joe Shearer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> No doubt the french are pathetic.. their fuk ups in africa or algeria or their colonies arent hidden from anyone... but by killing people what will these people achieve? more hatred? and so on?



It is NOT helpful, at this moment, to describe the French as pathetic. In a way, by weakening the criminality of the action, by bringing in the negative side of the country whose innocent unarmed citizens were killed, we are allowing the criminals space - space that they have never deserved. It is like pointing to drone missile deaths when noting a terrorist outrage. Whatever we think of the French and their actions, this is not the point of time to recall those thoughts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ozzy22

Azizam said:


> Here are some statistics for you mate.
> 
> Countries with laws regarding apostasy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All but one are muslim majority countries. Ability to leave/change ones own religious beliefs is a fundamental human right yet it is being openly violated.
> 
> 
> Countries where stoning is still legal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see a non-muslim country?
> 
> 
> Similarly I can go on and on with this. It's these kind of issues that represent the core with what's wrong with today's muslims. This is exactly what I meant by unwillingness to move on with time and world.


Is that really the main problem the Muslim world is facing? Two laws that are never enforced (which by the way should be removed). They are even some laws in the West that are really antiquated/odd but are never used but are still there for whatever reason. The problem is extremism and intolerance by some sectors of the Muslim community and not the examples you've just gave.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Selous said:


> The root cause of radicalization is something the West is very uncomfortable with since the root cause was their "interventions" all over the Muslim world. I have a theory that radicalization is some sort of immune response for the Muslim world. When things begin to look bad for us and "infections"/"interventions" begin to happen all over the place then these radical ideologies develop to protect the Muslim world. The radicals are like histamine for the Muslim world



What a fantastic justification! It wasn't their fault! They were sinned against, not sinning.

Well done.


----------



## rockstar08

tyagi said:


> the irony is you just justified france far right asking for deportation of muslims from france i hope you understand my point



no i didnt to be very honest


----------



## Dubious

acid rain said:


> How is it the fault of the French people?.


Read up what French colonizers did in Africa! And then read up how they tried to redeem it by allowing angry mobs in! and lets not forget how they also gave asylum to those who did bad in Africa and ran away to France....


----------



## Rasengan

> How is it the fault of the French people?.



You really are a one dimensional character who finds it difficult to think outside the box. Clearly Akheilos is blaming the government's foreign policy rather the French citizens...did you understand that clearly or do I need to speak in sign language.


----------



## Armstrong

Azizam said:


> You know very well what I am talking about yet you pulled a couple of links that have nothing to do with what I just said. Are the jews centre of the universe for you? What's so special with jews anyway? If muslims are tolerant as you put it then there should be a change of laws regarding basic human rights. These are even state laws and not the thoughts of a group of people.



Actually the links have everything to do with what you wrote; you said '_The problem with the muslims is actually not only militancy but their unwillingness to move on with the rest of the world and show some tolerance along with flexibility_'

Tolerant people don't rationalize the killing of civilians; we don't !

People who move on with the rest of the world in other words those who are progressive don't find the killing of civilians okay; we don't !

The Jew thing wasn't even my creation; ask the people at Gallup and PEW if you think that phrasing a question with 'Jews' involved in a comparative along with other belief systems makes them their center of the universe or is implicitly anti-semetic - I don't write surveys.

Of course there ought to be a change in laws but how does the presence of a discriminatory law becomes indicative of the psyche of a group of individuals ? Do you honestly think we - the People - actually make Our Laws ? If we did we wouldn't have waited nearly 40 years after the country's creation to pass those laws. This isn't Westminster Abbey we're talking about mate.....these are 3rd world nations we're talking about. 

Its like saying that because the US constitution states that an immigrant can't be a President; Americans are xenophobes !

Such sweeping statements ought to be canned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acid rain

rockstar08 said:


> you know sister the irony is if you show them their mistakes , they start to think we are justifying the terrorism ...they always see the outcome , but never try to prevent the cause of any terrorism ... i hope you understand my point ..



There is no justification for terrorism, can you justify boko Haram or ttp?


----------



## Dubious

Joe Shearer said:


> What a fantastic justification! It wasn't their fault! They were sinned against, not sinning.
> 
> Well done.


Its not a justification when you are sitting to analyze the seeds sown long ago...No one can assume the past didnt happen!


----------



## Selous

Gabriel92 said:


> Mali : Help requested by Malian president.
> Afghanistan : To help the actual govt and to fight the talibans.
> Central African Republic : By the authorization of the UN,and to avoid more blood bath.


Afghanistan: umm...the Taliban were the government in Afghanistan when you chaps rolled in.
Central African Republic: To avoid more bloodbath ? Please read up on the duplicitous dealings you frenchies did vis a vis the Selaka and Anti Balaka.
Fun Fact: did you know that in Africa you frenchies are actually quite despised, despite the fact that a large portion of Africa speaks French...ever wonder why ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

acid rain said:


> There is no justification for terrorism, can you justify boko Haram or ttp?



read my first post on this thread ... and than reply to me ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Akheilos said:


> Read up what French colonizers did in Africa! And then read up how they tried to redeem it by allowing angry mobs in! and lets not forget how they also gave asylum to those who did bad in Africa and ran away to France....



I agree with you but we could discuss this later. Juxtaposing our historical analysis with the views pouring in is, in a sense, justifying the terrorists, or at least, justifying reactions against the offending country. And that's a short step away from justifying violence against their citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

acid rain said:


> There is no justification for terrorism, can you justify boko Haram or ttp?


By pointing out WHERE and HOW it happened is not justifying it ....It is called analyzing it! Justifying would be cheering and saying something along the lines of serves them right! Which none of us have said *so please stop conjuring stuff!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

French are the worst of Europeans. They are racist and vile creatures. But that does not justify killing in any way shape or form.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Joe Shearer said:


> I agree with you but we could discuss this later. Juxtaposing our historical analysis with the views pouring in is, in a sense, justifying the terrorists, or at least, justifying reactions against the offending country. And that's a short step away from justifying violence against their citizens.


 I call it analyzing but yes probably not the thread...But I couldnt help myself esp when people easily blame Islam for it or want to eradicate EVERY Muslim even ones who arent responsible!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acid rain

Akheilos said:


> Read up what French colonizers did in Africa! And then read up how they tried to redeem it by allowing angry mobs in! and lets not forget how they also gave asylum to those who did bad in Africa and ran away to France....



How does it justify isis goons killing french journalists for publishing bagdadi cartoons..?

In the same style can you justify boko too?


----------



## Gabriel92

Menace2Society said:


> French are the worst of Europeans. They are racist and vile creatures.



That's exactly the comment i always waited .....
Your fellows are doing act like this,then you say that french are racists and vile creatures.
Cute.


----------



## mike2000

Serpentine said:


> No worries, with this action of your brothers, they just gave excuse to much more people to do it again.



Nope bro, allow him to support the activities/actions of these extremists scums. There are many of them out there who hold such views that any satirical article/magazine on their Mohammad should be condemable by death/beheading. These are people whom religion has brainwashed, so I'm afraid there is little we can do to change such people, since they deeply believe that what they are doing is 'serving/protecting Allah' from evil kafirs. Lol.  

I'm sure judging by what he said that he can volunteer to join these extremists in killing anyone who makes a joke/drawing about Mohammed.


----------



## Joe Shearer

"Today’s French terrorists want a similarly hysterical response. They want another twist in the thumbscrew of the surveillance state. They want the media to be told to back off. They want new laws, new controls, new additions to the agenda of illiberalism. They know that in most western nations, including Britain, there exists a burgeoning industry of illiberal bureaucrats with empires to build. This industry may be careful of public safety, but it is careless of the comfort and standing it offers the terrorist. There will now be cries from the security services and parliament for more powers and more surveillance."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

acid rain said:


> There is no justification for terrorism, can you justify boko Haram or ttp?



and to be honest , terrorism is just a way of perspective ... for some killing those journalist is terrorism , and for some , carpet bombing on civilian areas is terrorism .. its just a matter how to see it ...

and what happen in France is not acceptable , we are not Contract killers of Allah , if he wants he can take care of those who make fun of him , his religion and his book ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

Gabriel92 said:


> That's exactly the comment i always waited .....
> Your fellows are doing act like this,then you say that french are racists and vile creatures.
> Cute.



Why ignore what I said after? DOES NOT JUSTIFY KILLING ANYONE.

Its my opinion and a correct one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

acid rain said:


> How does it *justify* isis goons killing french journalists for publishing bagdadi cartoons..?
> 
> In the same style can you justify boko too?


Sigh ....


Akheilos said:


> *By pointing out WHERE and HOW it happened is not justifying it* ....*It is called analyzing it!* Justifying would be cheering and saying something along the lines of serves them right! Which none of us have said *so please stop conjuring stuff!*


By you repeating your crap doesnt change my response!


----------



## A1Kaid

Someone told me one of the Police officers killed was a Muslim. I haven't verified that.


----------



## Rasengan

> French are the worst of Europeans. They are racist and vile creatures. But that does not justify killing in any way shape or form.



Italians are much more worse...I mean they were chanting racists remarks on Ballotelli.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Akheilos said:


> Its not a justification when you are sitting to analyze the seeds sown long ago...No one can assume the past didnt happen!



Not now, dear Sir, not now. Not today. Can this not wait? Is that analysis of the seeds sown long ago packaged with a 'use-by' date? I am saddened to see this reaction after decades of battling Hindu fanatics who keep looking at the past, nursing their injuries and their humiliation and taking it out on innocent descendants or affiliates of those whom they hold responsible for those injuries. In what way is invoking the past helpful, just at this moment? It can and must be debated, in a spirit of academic enquiry. But now? Today? 

I don't think so, but that's my personal opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

To all those who are taking this moment to point out the policy flaws they think were there or are trying to score brownie points viz a vie each other - This is NOT the time....for heavensake people.

Those debates ought not be held at a time when the French Nation is going through such a terrible calamity; our response should be singular - We condemn this, we hope that the loved ones of the victims find some forbearance and that the terrorists who committed this act of barbarity are caught and punished for this heinous crime.

That and nothing more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

A1Kaid said:


> Someone told me one of the Police officers killed was a Muslim. I haven't verified that.



Muslim,we don't know,but he was named Ahmad,and was 42 yo and was police officer in the 11th arrondissement of Paris.
Again RIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Winchester

mike2000 said:


> Nope bro, allow him to support the activities/actions of these extremists scums. There are many of them out there who hold such views that any satirical article/magazine on their Mohammad should be condemable by death/beheading. These are people whom religion has brainwashed, so I'm afraid there is little we can do to change such people, since they deeply believe that what they are doing is 'serving/protecting Allah' from evil kafirs. Lol.
> 
> I'm sure judging by what he said that he can volunteer to join these extremists in killing anyone who makes a joke/drawing about Mohammed.


You should report that guy to some extremist watch helpline of the Scotland Yard...hopefully they have one !
They can track him from his I.P
SERIOUSLY !!!


----------



## rockstar08

Gabriel92 said:


> That's exactly the comment i always waited .....
> Your fellows are doing act like this,then you say that french are racists and vile creatures.
> Cute.



Ignore dude .... enough hate already exist in this world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Joe Shearer said:


> Not now, dear Sir, not now. Not today. Can this not wait? Is that analysis of the seeds sown long ago packaged with a 'use-by' date? I am saddened to see this reaction after decades of battling Hindu fanatics who keep looking at the past, nursing their injuries and their humiliation and taking it out on innocent descendants or affiliates of those whom they hold responsible for those injuries. In what way is invoking the past helpful, just at this moment? It can and must be debated, in a spirit of academic enquiry. But now? Today?
> 
> I don't think so, but that's my personal opinion.


Yes I agree:


Akheilos said:


> I call it analyzing *but yes probably not the thread*...But I couldnt help myself esp when people easily blame Islam for it or want to eradicate EVERY Muslim even ones who arent responsible!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Akheilos said:


> I call it analyzing but yes probably not the thread...But I couldnt help myself esp when people easily blame Islam for it or want to eradicate EVERY Muslim even ones who arent responsible!



Every moderate, every liberal must sympathise with your indignation, but I must, as a friend, point out the harm it causes to react just now. We MUST help ourselves (so to speak) by maintaining calm and refusing to react with emotion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acid rain

Akheilos said:


> Sigh ....
> 
> By you repeating your crap doesnt change my response!




Right,

So how do you analyse this killing?

You seem to blame the French inadvertently by missing the whole point of islamist agenda.


----------



## Dubious

Joe Shearer said:


> Every moderate, every liberal must sympathise with your indignation, but I must, as a friend, point out the harm it causes to react just now. We MUST help ourselves (so to speak) by maintaining calm and refusing to react with emotion.


Yes...I agree....sorry! Just had a flashback of the black day and I totally agree I am at wrong here and will stop here! 

RIP to the dead!

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## temujin

3 assailants have been identified-they were already known to authorities and had recently returned from the Caliphate. Here's hoping the Gandarmerie find and liquidate them soon

*9 *Police and anti-terror magistrates reportedly identified the three assailants, two of whom are brothers, reports The Telegraph's Henry Samuel.





_The two brothers, born in Paris’ 10th arrondissement are French nationals called Saïd and Cherif Kouachi, aged 34 and 32._

_*Cherif was reportedly part of an Iraqi jihadi network dismantled in the nearby 19th arrondissement of Paris. He was sentenced to three years in prison with 18 months suspended in relation to terror charges in May 2008.*_

_*The two brothers are Franco-Algerians who came back from Syria this summer.*_

_Hamyd Mourad, 18, is of no fixed abode. Last year, he reportedly was enrolled in a lycée in Charleville-Mezières around 50 miles from the Champagne capital of Reims, northeastern France. Police were reportedly hunting for him in Reims last night. The nationality of the youngest is unknown._

_Their identity cards were circulating widely on Twitter last night._

_Earlier police conducted searches in the Paris suburbs of Pantin, in Seine-Saint-Denis, where the assailants were thought to have driven to._

_They also conducted searches in Genevilliers, northwest of Paris._

_Social media last night, people were reporting a significant presence of CRS anti-terror police in Reims. Another Twitter user suggested that there was an “incessant” helicopter surveillance._

Paris Charlie Hebdo attack: live - Telegraph

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

acid rain said:


> Right,
> 
> So how do you analyse this killing?
> 
> You seem to blame the French inadvertently by missing the whole point of islamist agenda.


Sorry not the thread ....



temujin said:


> 3 assailants have been identified. Here's hoping the Gandarmerie would find and liquidate them soon
> 
> *9 *Police and anti-terror magistrates reportedly identified the three assailants, two of whom are brothers, reports The Telegraph's Henry Samuel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The two brothers, born in Paris’ 10th arrondissement are French nationals called Saïd and Cherif Kouachi, aged 34 and 32._
> 
> _Cherif was reportedly part of an Iraqi jihadi network dismantled in the nearby 19th arrondissement of Paris. He was sentenced to three years in prison with 18 months suspended in relation to terror charges in May 2008._
> 
> _The two brothers are Franco-Algerians who came back from Syria this summer._
> 
> _Hamyd Mourad, 18, is of no fixed abode. Last year, he reportedly was enrolled in a lycée in Charleville-Mezières around 50 miles from the Champagne capital of Reims, northeastern France. Police were reportedly hunting for him in Reims last night. The nationality of the youngest is unknown._
> 
> _Their identity cards were circulating widely on Twitter last night._
> 
> _Earlier police conducted searches in the Paris suburbs of Pantin, in Seine-Saint-Denis, where the assailants were thought to have driven to._
> 
> _They also conducted searches in Genevilliers, northwest of Paris._
> 
> _Social media last night, people were reporting a significant presence of CRS anti-terror police in Reims. Another Twitter user suggested that there was an “incessant” helicopter surveillance._
> 
> Paris Charlie Hebdo attack: live - Telegraph


Somebody give such people who come back from war areas a high dose of psychiatry and some psychological analysis!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Selous

Joe Shearer said:


> What a fantastic justification! It wasn't their fault! They were sinned against, not sinning.
> 
> Well done.


Sir I am not justifying nor condoning this crime...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Gabriel92 said:


> Muslim,we don't know,but he was named Ahmad,and was 42 yo and was police officer in the 11th arrondissement of Paris.
> Again RIP.



May he and the other victims rest in peace !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tyagi

Akheilos said:


> Its not a justification when you are sitting to analyze the seeds sown long ago...No one can assume the past didnt happen!


so what's the justified time period for some lunatic to kill unarmed civilians


----------



## mike2000

Akheilos said:


> Read up what French colonizers did in Africa! And then read up how they tried to redeem it by allowing angry mobs in! and lets not forget how they also gave asylum to those who did bad in Africa and ran away to France....



If you have red my comments on this forum before, you will know that I have called out and condemned France's policy of exploitation in Africa several times , and believe me having been to several francophone countries (and beinf of french descent/studied live in france) , i know how France has/is exploiting/putting its African colonies under its yoke. 

However, justifying this barbaric act of targeting civilians randomly and justifying it on a satirical article/drawing about Mohammed/Al bagdadi is really out of order. We need to learn how to put things into perspective. These scums are the lowest of lows and are a threat to mankind as a whole , since they don't spare anybody (not even their 'Muslims brothers').

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Selous said:


> Afghanistan: umm...the Taliban were the government in Afghanistan when you chaps rolled in.
> Central African Republic: To avoid more bloodbath ? Please read up on the duplicitous dealings you frenchies did vis a vis the Selaka and Anti Balaka.
> Fun Fact: did you know that in Africa you frenchies are actually quite despised, despite the fact that a large portion of Africa speaks French...ever wonder why ?


Stop justifying terrorism will you, Taleban were extremist who allowed Osama bin laden to carry out his terrorist activity from their soil , that's why they were rooted out & rightfully so , if you if allow terrorist from your country to operate , then the civilised world has all the right to take action , whether you like it or not ,the Taleban in Afghanistan were extremist nut jobs & they needed to be booted out

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jamahir

Hasbara Buster said:


> _*Image:* British-French leaders tour decimated Libya in wake of 2011 NATO intervention on behalf of "rebels" composed primarily of Al Qaeda terrorists. _



the france government of 2011 and after, fed the dog in the center, and that dog has has come to kill the french people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Selous said:


> Sir I am not justifying nor condoning this crime...



@Selous 

I suggest strongly that we let our primary response be heard and read widely. The analysis and the deeper investigation can follow. I say this with some vehemence not to pillory anyone reacting with emotion, but to ask all to look and see what further damage the wrong word, the wrong phrase might cause at this moment. Some are already expressing hostility to aggregates, as happens every time there is a tragic occurrence of this sort - aggregates like all Muslims, or all north Africans, or all Asians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

mike2000 said:


> If you have red my comments on this forum before, you will know that I have called out and condemned France's policy of exploitation in Africa several times , and believe me having been to several francophone countries (and beinf of french descent/studied live in france) , i know how France has/is exploiting/putting its African colonies under its yoke.
> 
> However,* justifying this barbaric act of targeting civilians randomly and justifying it on a satirical article/drawing about Mohammed/Al bagdadi is really out of order*. We need to learn how to put things into perspective. These scums are the lowest of lows and are a threat to mankind as a whole , since they don't spare anybody (not even their 'Muslims brothers').





tyagi said:


> so what's the *justified *time period for some lunatic to kill unarmed civilians






Akheilos said:


> *By pointing out WHERE and HOW it happened is not justifying it *....It is called analyzing it! Justifying would be cheering and saying something along the lines of serves them right! Which none of us have said



But as I have said before as well:



Akheilos said:


> I call it analyzing *but yes probably not the thread*...But I couldnt help myself esp when people easily blame Islam for it or want to eradicate EVERY Muslim even ones who arent responsible!


----------



## Joe Shearer

tyagi said:


> so what's the justified time period for some lunatic to kill unarmed civilians



None.

That is not what was being said, I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Turkish_FR

Do not believe


----------



## Dubious

Gabriel92 said:


> Muslim,we don't know,but he was named Ahmad,and was 42 yo and was police officer in the 11th arrondissement of Paris.
> Again RIP.


RIP for all those who were killed in the stupid attack....

Deepest Condolences!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Solomon2 said:


> Wiki: "Flight 77, flying at 530 mph...crashed into the western side of the Pentagon...The front part of the fuselage disintegrated on impact, while the mid and tail sections moved for another fraction of a second, with tail section debris penetrating furthest into the building.[40] In all, the airplane took eight-tenths of a second to fully penetrate 310 feet (94 m) into the three outermost of the building's five rings[42] and unleashed a fireball that rose 200 feet (61 m) above the building" link
> 
> Why aren't you ashamed, Alienoz_TR?



Source Wiki, I suppose.

Look at the picture and say that it was caused by airplane crash, not by tomahawk.


----------



## Azizam

Armstrong said:


> Actually the links have everything to do with what you wrote; you said '_The problem with the muslims is actually not only militancy but their unwillingness to move on with the rest of the world and show some tolerance along with flexibility_'
> 
> Tolerant people don't rationalize the killing of civilians; we don't !
> 
> People who move on with the rest of the world in other words those who are progressive don't find the killing of civilians okay; we don't !
> 
> The Jew thing wasn't even my creation; ask the people at Gallup and PEW if you think that phrasing a question with 'Jews' involved in a comparative along with other belief systems makes them their center of the universe or is implicitly anti-semetic - I don't write surveys.
> 
> Of course there ought to be a change in laws but how does the presence of a discriminatory law becomes indicative of the psyche of a group of individuals ? Do you honestly think we - the People - actually make Our Laws ? If we did we wouldn't have waited nearly 40 years after the country's creation to pass those laws. This isn't Westminster Abbey we're talking about mate.....these are 3rd world nations we're talking about.
> 
> Its like saying that because the US constitution states that an immigrant can't be a President; Americans are xenophobes !
> 
> Such sweeping statements ought to be canned.


Tolerance also includes acceptance of other cultures and handling criticism in a civilized manner. Remember the results of Danish cartoons? 

Jews I believe are also aggressive with their religion but it's less so when compared to Muslims and they take much more criticism than Muslims.

Yes. Citizens of a country have everything to do with the legal system in their countries. I remember, there was a proposal in the cultural ministry in Sri Lanka regarding banning short skirts and everyone protested against it and they had to withdraw their proposal. If there ever an attempt to outlaw apostasy, it will face with an amount of resistance that you can never imagine. Recently Brunei laid down plans of highly discriminatory laws and it was met with appreciation not resistance. Is this the tolerance that we are talking about? 

Lastly, I admire your stance against discriminatory laws. I wish more Muslims would adopt this approach.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Please, dear people, let us be calm, let us be patient, let us keep the innocent dead in the forefront, let us finish mourning them before we draw our conclusions. There is time for that. These are sad days, heavy days, let us give these days their due weight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Nilesh Singh said:


> I don't know why i keep replying moron like you
> In the successive post you are providing illogical statement *why this terrorist action is ok*......... Instead of accusing every body for your problem, why don't you take a better look at yourself. Why MOD don't ban people like you is beyond my logic.



What happened to freedom of speech? Are you not a part of civilized world? Or did civilization not arrived in India?


----------



## Selous

genmirajborgza786 said:


> Stop justifying terrorism will you, Taleban were extremist who allowed Osama bin laden to carry out his terrorist activity from their soil , that's why they were rooted out & rightfully so , if you if allow terrorist from your country to operate , then the civilised world has all the right to take action , whether you like it or not ,the Taleban in Afghanistan were extremist nut jobs & they needed to be booted out


Whatever you say tattu saab.


----------



## Azizam

ozzy22 said:


> Is that really the main problem the Muslim world is facing? Two laws that are never enforced (which by the way should be removed). They are even some laws in the West that are really antiquated/odd but are never used but are still there for whatever reason. The problem is extremism and intolerance by some sectors of the Muslim community and not the examples you've just gave.


I am not really talking about Pakistan but the Muslim-majority countries across the world generally. There have been few instances where those laws were carried out and some were stopped as a result of international pressure. The laws in those countries act as a from of encouragement for those sectors of Muslim community. If there is a change of laws, those communities would gradually diminish.


----------



## tyagi

Alienoz_TR said:


> Source Wiki, I suppose.
> 
> Look at the picture and say that it was caused by airplane crash, not by tomahawk.


oy you are back .so what about the english speaking suicide bomber that just killed 1 person


----------



## Alienoz_TR

tyagi said:


> oy you are back .so what about the english speaking suicide bomber that just killed 1 person



What about it?


----------



## Armstrong

Azizam said:


> Tolerance also includes acceptance of other cultures and handling criticism in a civilized manner. Remember the results of Danish cartoons?
> 
> Jews I believe are also aggressive with their religion but it's less so when compared to Muslims and they take much more criticism than Muslims.
> 
> Yes. Citizens of a country have everything to do with the legal system in their countries. I remember, there was a proposal in the cultural ministry in Sri Lanka regarding banning short skirts and everyone protested against it and they had to withdraw their proposal. If there ever an attempt to outlaw apostasy, it will face with an amount of resistance that you can never imagine. Recently Brunei laid down plans of highly discriminatory laws and it was met with appreciation not resistance. Is this the tolerance that we are talking about?
> 
> Lastly, I admire your stance against discriminatory laws. I wish more Muslims would adopt this approach.



Mate we've all got our shortcomings; the space that extremists get to peddle their agenda and ensnare some Muslims in their warped and utterly bigoted ideology is a very real thing which is precisely why steps are being taken to deal with these things.

What I ask is for those who, justifiably, criticize us to see the other side of the coin - Not everything is as dark and gloomy as its made it out to be.

For example in the report titled : THE BIRTHPLACE OF THE ARAB SPRING: VALUES AND PERCEPTIONS OF THE TUNISIAN PUBLIC IN A COMPARATIVE PERSPECTIVE - DECEMBER 15, 2013

To the questions :

*(1) Non-Muslims [Non-Christians (for Christian respondents)] should be prohibited to practice their religion in (STUDY SITE COUNTRY)*

_Only 4% of the Pakistanis agreed to this ! 

*(2) The followers of other religions should not have the same rights as mine.*

Only 10% of Pakistanis agreed to this ! 

*(3) Approval of attacks on US civilians working for US companies in Islamic countries.*

Only 1% of Pakistanis agreed to this ! _

We're not perfect.....far from it; but we're not as bad as we're made out to be either.

P.S There was talk of a law banning women from jogging in marathons; the people struck it down ! But in 'this' age not decades ago under a dictatorship when these discriminatory laws were conceived.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

MarkusS said:


> We will see. Things develop



Hitler reborn I guess.


----------



## temujin

Akheilos said:


> Sorry not the thread ....
> 
> 
> Somebody give such people who come back from war areas a high dose of psychiatry and some psychological analysis!



I am afraid this is likely to be the first of many such attacks, what with over 700 French nationals reportedly fighting alongside Abu Bakr Al Baghdadi Al Husseini Al Qureshi in the Caliphate..To get a handle on this in the short term, France would have to suspend the Schengen Agreement, reinstate border controls to prevent arms trafficking from the Balkans as well as authorise indefinite preventative detention of all 'individuals of interest' aged 16-60 with a recent history of travel to Turkey/Syria..

@Gabriel92

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tyagi

Alienoz_TR said:


> What about it?


was it a false flag attack by the erdogan govt to creat panic.why will a english speaking suicide bomber just kille 1 person


----------



## Dubious

temujin said:


> I am afraid this is likely to be the first of many such attacks, what with over 700 French nationals reportedly fighting alongside Abu Bakr Al Baghdadi Al Husseini Al Qureshi in the Caliphate..To get a handle on this in the short term, France would have to suspend the Schengen Agreement, reinstate border controls to prevent arms trafficking from the Balkans as well as authorise *indefinite preventative detention of all 'individuals of interest' aged 16-60 with a recent history of travel to Turkey/Syria..*
> 
> @Gabriel92


 I agree on the bold bit...but suspending Schengen would be a long shot...unfortunately someone seemed to have worked it all out...and unfortunately that someone wasnt a good person what a waste of human life!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

tyagi said:


> was it a false flag attack by the erdogan govt to creat panic.why will a english speaking suicide bomber just kille 1 person



She was a Kurd, not english. Member of DHKP-C, marxist version of separatist PKK. 

I saw her blown-out stomach. Btw she wore "new balance" shoes at the time of death. Even the most radical communists surrendered to capitalism. Communism has no future.


----------



## Azizam

Armstrong said:


> Mate we've all got our shortcomings; the space that extremists get to peddle their agenda and ensnare some Muslims in their warped and utterly bigoted ideology is a very real thing which is precisely why steps are being taken to deal with these things.
> 
> What I ask is for those who, justifiably, criticize us to see the other side of the coin - Not everything is as dark and gloomy as its made it out to be.
> 
> For example in the report titled : THE BIRTHPLACE OF THE ARAB SPRING: VALUES AND PERCEPTIONS OF THE TUNISIAN PUBLIC IN A COMPARATIVE PERSPECTIVE - DECEMBER 15, 2013
> 
> To the questions :
> 
> *(1) Non-Muslims [Non-Christians (for Christian respondents)] should be prohibited to practice their religion in (STUDY SITE COUNTRY)*
> 
> _Only 4% of the Pakistanis agreed to this !
> 
> *(2) The followers of other religions should not have the same rights as mine.*
> 
> Only 10% of Pakistanis agreed to this !
> 
> *(3) Approval of attacks on US civilians working for US companies in Islamic countries.*
> 
> Only 1% of Pakistanis agreed to this ! _
> 
> We're not perfect.....far from it; but we're not as bad as we're made out to be either.
> 
> P.S There was talk of a law banning women from jogging in marathons; the people struck it down ! But in 'this' age not decades ago under a dictatorship when these discriminatory laws were conceived.


Sorry I do not believe in opinion polls whether they support my argument or not. What matters for me is the actions of individuals rather than what they think. I find them less credible. If I did I could have posted this as a part of counter argument.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

@Gabriel92 I'm sorry to hear about what happened to the people of France. Nothing can justify cold blooded murder. My thoughts with you folks.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## tyagi

Alienoz_TR said:


> She was a Kurd, not english. Member of DHKP-C, marxist version of separatist PKK.
> 
> I saw her blown-out stomach. Btw she wore "new balance" shoes at the time of death. Even the most radical communists surrendered to capitalism. Communism has no future.


if by your logic 9/11 is a false flag attack.then why not the attack in your country a false flag attack just to blame kurd


----------



## Indrajith

I never get answer from my friends here - US & Europe is far away from Iraq & Afganistan ,why did US come to Iraq was it for them or for KUWAIT
War in Afganistan , was it supported by Pakistan , if yes to both , then who are first to blame the neighbors or US


----------



## jamahir

Alienoz_TR said:


> Communism has no future.



what delusions...


----------



## temujin

Akheilos said:


> I agree on the bold bit...but suspending Schengen would be a long shot...unfortunately someone seemed to have worked it all out...and unfortunately that someone wasnt a good person what a waste of human life!



Schengen, in my view, is the biggest threat to European security in the current circumstances due to the vulnerability of the Turkish-Greek border and the former's state sponsorship of the ISIS. As far as I am aware, Schengen members are allowed under the agreement to impose temporary border controls in the interests of national security (In fact Germany might have done so in the recent past)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

jamahir said:


> what delusions...



I follow positivist ecole of Saint Simon, Auguste Comte and Herbert Spencer. Anything against the nature has no place in our world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

temujin said:


> Schengen, in my view, is the biggest threat to European security in the current circumstances due to the vulnerability of the Turkish-Greek border and the former's state sponsorship of the ISIS. As far as I am aware, *Schengen members are allowed under the agreement to impose temporary border controls in the interests of national security* (In fact Germany might have done so in the recent past)


I am not sure...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## temujin

Akheilos said:


> I am not sure...



In fact it was the Danes who introduced temporary restrictions at the Danish-German border in 2011.

New EU agreement to boost Schengen border accord - BBC News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

temujin said:


> In fact it was the Danes who introduced temporary restrictions at the Danish-German border in 2011.
> 
> New EU agreement to boost Schengen border accord - BBC News


Ahh I see!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rahil khan

So sad to have this devastating news. These cowards are mindless morons who deserve proper treatment for their evil act. This is totally, completely unacceptable. These so called Muslims have tarnished our image all across the world....!! Their faith is so insecure, week and hollow that can only express it by killing the innocents...!! Sad Sad incident.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Selous said:


> Whatever you say tattu saab.


listen don't quote me extremist


----------



## ResurgentIran

MarkusS said:


> You don´t know whats going on. The enemy is clear and a muslim will never be my own citizen. They are aliens in europe. The people don´t trust them, they are isolated, mistrusted and i support this. we should wait a few days and then decide.



You are being a clear cut bigot with your comments here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-22Raptor

Very sad news. My thoughts go out to the French people.

Apparently one of these scum had already served 18 months in prison on terrorism related charges. Why was he even in the country?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## genmirajborgza786

@Akheilos
your quote came by mistake sorry for that, tech stuff most probably deleted it
I quoted selous guy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Apparently two of these filth are brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

gau8av said:


> fukin' jihadi scum strike again



Yesterday there was article that France aircraft carrier is going to be deployed in Middle east for its operations in Iraq and today this event has took place. Seems work of some sleeper cells.

France is a multi religious country and there are French citizens from Maghreb who are living there since generations.


----------



## RescueRanger

ResurgentIran said:


> You are being a clear cut bigot with your comments here.


Ignore him, he is a rebel without a cause. Sometimes he is Italian, sometimes he is god knows what.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Folks a polite notice, please stay on topic. No more theological debates please.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pride

waz said:


> Folks a polite notice, please stay on topic. No more theological debates please.


Sorry @waz, I will delete my post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

I hope media in other countries show solidarity and republish the offensive cartoon. Freedom of speech is too precious and special case should not be made for any religion including islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TankMan

waz said:


> Folks a polite notice, please stay on topic. No more theological debates please.


I understand that this forum tries to avoid such topics but with the amount of Muslims/Islam-related incidents happening nowadays , it's practically impossible to avoid theological debates. We're going to end up needing a new forum for it - Islam Defence Forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

hinduguy said:


> I hope media in other countries show solidarity and republish the *offensive* *cartoon*. Freedom of speech is too precious and special case should not be made for any religion including islam.



You even admit that the cartoon is offensive. Yet, you suggest to publish it to hurt the feelings of so many people. This is exactly what's wrong on both sides. Each side wants to impose itself onto others. There truly is no difference between the philosophy of terrorists and so-called freedom of speech lovers. Both are extremists to the core and only want to prove their righteousness and might.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

hinduguy said:


> I hope media in other countries show solidarity and republish the offensive cartoon. Freedom of speech is too precious and special case should not be made for any religion including islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## temujin

waz said:


> Apparently two of these filth are brothers.



There are rumours of some arrests which, if true, would be very unfortunate..I would prefer them to be gunned down on the spot, ideally with a single shot to the head..


----------



## livingdead

Dalit said:


> You even admit that the cartoon is offensive. Yet, publish it to hurt the feelings of so many people. There truly is no difference between the philosophy of terrorists and so-called freedom of speech lovers. Both are extremists to the core and want to only prove their right.


its upto you decide which side you are.. you can create false equivalence narrative and paint yourself as victim..
I am not even going to argue why it is wrong...
Right to offend surely is a precious right in western tradition, the magazine that published has glorious past of trying to offend everybody starting from kings and aristrocrats.. 
and such precious right cannot be curtailed because somebody though its as bad as killing people.


----------



## Kompromat

Rest in peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

hinduguy said:


> its upto you decide which side you are.. you can create false equivalence narrative and paint yourself as victim..
> I am not even going to argue why it is wrong...
> Right to offend surely is a precious right in western tradition, the magazine that published has glorious past of trying to offend everybody starting from kings and aristrocrats..
> and such precious right cannot be curtailed because somebody though its as bad as killing people.



You mean the right offend one certain religion and people belonging to a certain culture? That happened to Jews too not so very long ago. You know people just accepted it. Even when Right now, you only like to make exceptions because your religion or culture isn't ridiculed. Once that happens you too will act like a victim.

There's nothing precious or just about ridiculing people belonging to a certain faith or culture. It's bullying and disrespectful. Neither is killing innocent people a way to redemption. Stop making exceptions and call a spade a spade. Wrong is wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Dalit said:


> You even admit that the cartoon is offensive. Yet, you suggest to publish it to hurt the feelings of so many people. This is exactly what's wrong on both sides. Each side wants to impose itself onto others. There truly is no difference between the philosophy of terrorists and so-called freedom of speech lovers. Both are extremists to the core and only want to prove their righteousness and might.



Ascribe it to ungrammatical language. There is a difference between offending and offensive. 

Having added such great value to the post, may I go on to suggest that it is a natural response of any section of people shocked by such an attempt at intimidation to go and do that precise that they see as being the target of intimidation.

What else should be expected? People will definitely try to show that they will not be moved from their position by terrorism. That is the precisely selected point of resistance to terrorism. Shouldn't we be sympathetic to such efforts? Instead of looking at it as one more provocation? 

May I also point out that we are all too quick to be offended? Sometimes I feel like screaming at everybody who gets offended.


----------



## Gufi

F-22Raptor said:


> Apparently one of these scum had already served 18 months in prison on terrorism related charges. Why was he even in the country?


why was he released from jail and not monitored and allowed to get automatic weapons it is like letting a murderer go free on the roads idiocy
but on topic sad unjustifiable actions 


hinduguy said:


> Right to offend surely is a precious right in western tradition, the magazine that published has glorious past of trying to offend everybody starting from kings and aristrocrats..


it should be kept in limits i am in no way saying what happened in any way was justified but off topic satire should not be targeted at such sensitive issues we call ourselves a mature society and mature societies should care for other people's sensitivities


----------



## Gabriel92

The RAID is actually intervening in Reims,they (the terrorists) could be there.


----------



## Joe Shearer

temujin said:


> There are rumours of some arrests which, if true, would be very unfortunate..I would prefer them to be gunned down on the spot, ideally with a single shot to the head..



I disagree.

A trial is necessary, judicial measures and the rule of law are the features of a democracy that terrorists hate most and seek to destroy first, they must themselves be subjected to these two hated features of a democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

third eye said:


> Not going to help at all.
> 
> Shows a religion in poor light.



Come on....we are just trying to be too much of naive to think no one understand the basic nature of intolerance and in humanity associated with certain section of the people...


----------



## BHAN85

"[...] la carte d'identité retrouvée par les enquêteurs dans la Citroën C3 abandonnée dans leur fuite près de la Porte de Pantin"

lepoint.fr /societe/attentat-a-charlie-hebdo-les-trois-suspects-auraient-ete-identifies-07-01-2015-1894787_23.php


----------



## Joe Shearer

hinduguy said:


> its upto you decide which side you are.. you can create false equivalence narrative and paint yourself as victim..
> I am not even going to argue why it is wrong...
> Right to offend surely is a precious right in western tradition, the magazine that published has glorious past of trying to offend everybody starting from kings and aristrocrats..
> and such precious right cannot be curtailed because somebody though its as bad as killing people.



Again, very badly phrased; there is really no need to ruffle people unnecessarily.

There is in fact no right to offend; there is a right to free speech, even if such free speech should unfortunately be offensive to some individual or group. The magazine could not possibly have set out to offend; it might, on the other hand, definitely have set out to goad, to satirise, to poke fun at certain groups or individuals. That is not the same as setting out to offend, surely we all understand this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

RescueRanger said:


>


I agree. We should change the word islamophobia to muslimphobia. 
I am not a fan of islam, to put it extremely mildly, but would never think of saying anying against muslims as such... a billion plus people with diverse culture, food and way of life. Its perfectly possible to hate islam and like muslims.. just like I hate conservativism but love boris

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

Identity card of one of the terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

haman10 said:


> ahh , perfect !
> 
> yet another wahhabite bastard killing others and causing terror in the name of islam . wonder how they are serving their religion ? dumb fvcks ....
> 
> and although painful , but we have our own problems back in ME .
> 
> the govt. of france should be held responsible for supporting the same bastards in syria @Syrian Lion .
> 
> you don't get to poke the bear .
> 
> RIP to the innocents dead


sadly the innocent people are paying the price of French government support to terrorists in Syria and other places... This is all the fault of the French government by supporting terrorism...

RIP to the innocents who died world wide because of the western government support to terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

hinduguy said:


> I agree. We should change the word islamophobia to muslimphobia.
> I am not a fan of islam, to put it extremely mildly, but would never think of saying anying against muslims as such... a billion plus people with diverse culture, food and way of life. Its perfectly possible to hate islam and like muslims.. just like I hate conservativism but love boris



You are of course entitled to your opinion.


----------



## livingdead

Gufi said:


> why was he released from jail and not monitored and allowed to get automatic weapons it is like letting a murderer go free on the roads idiocy
> but on topic sad unjustifiable actions
> 
> it should be kept in limits i am in no way saying what happened in any way was justified but off topic satire should not be targeted at such sensitive issues we call ourselves a mature society and mature societies should care for other people's sensitivities


a mature society does not tip toe around 'sensitive' topic... it understand that most of the public know how to receive an offensive satire...
unfortunately.. not everybody is upto speed with western tradition.. which results in terrible consequence. The response to it is not stop or chance western tradition which never shied away from criticizing their own religion btw, but 'educate' people who are new...
I think the education is going to be slightly painful for the new students, but it will be worth the price.


----------



## Dalit

Joe Shearer said:


> Ascribe it to ungrammatical language. There is a difference between offending and offensive.
> 
> Having added such great value to the post, may I go on to suggest that it is a natural response of any section of people shocked by such an attempt at intimidation to go and do that precise that they see as being the target of intimidation.
> 
> What else should be expected? People will definitely try to show that they will not be moved from their position by terrorism. That is the precisely selected point of resistance to terrorism. Shouldn't we be sympathetic to such efforts? Instead of looking at it as one more provocation?
> 
> May I also point out that we are all too quick to be offended? Sometimes I feel like screaming at everybody who gets offended.



Who cares what the difference is? Both are repulsive.

No one is suggesting that killing people is justified. *Islam prescribes the killing of one innocent being as the killing of entire humanity.* I don't need to go any further.

I fail to understand how ridiculing and offending a religion/culture can be meaningful and helpful in any way? *It's only provocative. *Nothing can justify it. *Not even freedom of speech.
*
What should be expected is lesser confrontation and hate against one another. What should be expected is no killing of innocent people. What should be expected is more tolerance and understanding of each other. Wish for others what you wish for yourself. Don't be egoistic.

When your religion/culture is equated with absurd accusations you will scream and protest. Be assured. Right now you're not in the shoes of someone who feels abused and ridiculed. Perhaps it's time to show more solidarity instead of being divisive. It's always very easy to be judgmental and point with fingers. I know, it takes guts to admit wrongdoing. I don't expect it from the terrorists. I don't expect it from so-called freedom of speech "lovers".


----------



## BHAN85

News related:

news.yahoo /france-deploy-aircraft-carrier-gulf-fight-170259457.html

*France to deploy aircraft carrier to Gulf in IS fight: report*
January 6, 2015 12:31 PM 

Paris (AFP) - The French aircraft carrier Charles de Gaulle and its fleet will be deployed to the Gulf to support operations against the Islamic State group, a military news site reported on Tuesday.


----------



## Gufi

hinduguy said:


> a mature society does not tip toe around 'sensitive' topic... it understand that most of the public know how to receive an offensive satire...


it is called respect not tip toeing.. I always talk on PDF with respect and try not to insult anyone and the reason is you get back what you put out in the world. The growing Islamophobia is used as an example by the very same recruiters who get people to commit these horrible attacks. They show the people that the west does not care for your feelings and use the emotions of people... why give them ammo 
what was done was totally wrong and it has no justification but we need to try and respect other faiths so radicals can not use things like these...


----------



## JanjaWeed

Gabriel92 said:


> Identity card of one of the terrorist.



dropping the shoes.. leaving behind the ID card.. Afterall these nutjobs are not as professional as they are made out to be!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Gufi said:


> it is called respect not tip toeing.. I always talk on PDF with respect and try not to insult anyone and the reason is you get back what you put out in the world. The growing Islamophobia is used as an example by the very same recruiters who get people to commit these horrible attacks. They show the people that the west does not care for your feelings and use the emotions of people... why give them ammo
> what was done was totally wrong and it has no justification but we need to try and respect other faiths so radicals can not use things like these...


the antidote to that is more satire..more offensive cartoon.. in larger scale.. by everybody..
this satire magazine did not start new.. they did not insult a religion first time... they have been doing for hundred years apparently... should they change it just because not only people of one religion find offensive (sure christians do find offensive when it is about them) but will commit violent act too.
I do not accept the exceptionalism of islam, nor will I accept 'not criticizing any religion' as quid pro quo. Hope the publishers of other magazines have guts, and reproduce this cartoon as solidarity.


----------



## Mitro

What kind of fun or joke is it which is going to hurt so many people feeling and when they are not telling anything about your way of life . Freedom of Speech comes with responsibility and truth not by telling lies about a character you barely know.


Dr Gupta said:


> Jesus, Mohamed and Hindu deities as well as Buddha are all the subject of jokes be it in bad taste but it does not give anyone the right to pick up arms and start shooting!


----------



## Dalit

hinduguy said:


> the antidote to that is more satire..more offensive cartoon.. in larger scale.. by everybody..
> this satire magazine did not start new.. they did not insult a religion first time... they have been doing for hundred years apparently... should they change it just because not only people of one religion find offensive (sure christians do find offensive when it is about them) but will commit violent act too.
> I do not accept the exceptionalism of islam, nor will I accept 'not criticizing any religion' as quid pro quo. Hope the publishers of other magazines have guts, and reproduce this cartoon as solidarity.



Does that include the ridiculing of Hinduism or will you make an exception? *Can I post a cartoon which is deemed offensive by Hindus?*


----------



## Gufi

hinduguy said:


> the antidote to that is more satire..more offensive cartoon.. in larger scale.. by everybody..
> this satire magazine did not start new.. they did not insult a religion first time... they have been doing for hundred years apparently... should they change it just because not only people of one religion find offensive (sure christians do find offensive when it is about them) but will commit violent act too.
> I do not accept the exceptionalism of islam, nor will I accept 'not criticizing any religion' as quid pro quo. Hope the publishers of other magazines have guts, and reproduce this cartoon as solidarity.


best of luck telling people that you want peace in the world when you go around lighting fires.. we have divergent views but both of us condemn the act. let us end on that


----------



## BHAN85

JanjaWeed said:


> dropping the shoes.. leaving behind the ID card.. Afterall these nutjobs are not as professional as they are made out to be!



Yeah, like Mohamed Atta and its passport in 9/11 terrorist attack...

I don't believe a single word about this.


----------



## Dalit

JanjaWeed said:


> dropping the shoes.. leaving behind the ID card.. Afterall these nutjobs are not as professional as they are made out to be!



I must admit that this is very convenient... The experts are telling stories about how sophisticated these terrorist were operating on the ground. It's very hard to believe that such highly skilled and trained terrorists would leave their ID cards behind. It's almost like come and catch me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Dalit said:


> Does that include the ridiculing of Hinduism or will you make an exception?


What makes you think I will make an exception.
Recent movie 'pk' which is quite offensive to hindus, did resonably well. There were people who hated but never went too extreme(I found it a bit one sided too, too much caricature of my religion, where as islam and christianity was treated with much more respect)... but overall it was well received.

Just watch the movie, try to make a mental equivalent of it caricaturing islam, and decide what consequence it would have had. The director would be hinding, am sure you will agree.


----------



## RescueRanger

JanjaWeed said:


> dropping the shoes.. leaving behind the ID card.. Afterall these nutjobs are not as professional as they are made out to be!



They are not professionals just better than your average Jihadi. The video clip shows that they had carefully planned entry and egress points, they knew exactly where the police officers were positioned and from the looks of it, may have timed a dry run to see police response times.

The well placed shots were archived by "double tapping", which would suggest a good amount of time spent on a firing range, the 2 man fire team, A) fire B) maneuver, suggests infantry training. The stance adopted suggests discipline under fire, which suggests combat experience and the lack of remorse suggests these chaps are cold blooded killers.

Well trained, experienced and better than your average Jihadi John. In summary, just rabid dogs that need to be put down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mitro

Solomon2 said:


> Wiki: "Flight 77, flying at 530 mph...crashed into the western side of the Pentagon...The front part of the fuselage disintegrated on impact, while the mid and tail sections moved for another fraction of a second, with tail section debris penetrating furthest into the building.[40] In all, the airplane took eight-tenths of a second to fully penetrate 310 feet (94 m) into the three outermost of the building's five rings[42] and unleashed a fireball that rose 200 feet (61 m) above the building" link
> 
> Why aren't you ashamed, Alienoz_TR?


----------



## Dalit

hinduguy said:


> What makes you think I will make an exception.
> Recent movie 'pk' which is quite offensive to hindus, did resonably well. There were people who hated but never went too extreme(I found it a bit one sided too, too much caricature of my religion, where as islam and christianity was treated with much more respect)... but overall it was well received.
> 
> Just watch the movie, try to make a mental equivalent of it caricaturing islam, and decide what consequence it would have had. The director would be hinding, am sure you will agree.



The movie maker and actors have been threatened with insults and even death threats by conservative and extremist Hindus. We all know it. It's one Google query away.


----------



## PWFI

Armstrong said:


> @PWFI my condolences mate !


Thanks bro, it's the saddest day in entire france

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

Gufi said:


> best of luck telling people that you want peace in the world when you go around lighting fires.. we have divergent views but both of us condemn the act. let us end on that


I dont want enforced peace.. North korea is surely very peaceful.. guess what.. nobody insults anybody.. I would not want to live in an enforced smiley world.
The right response to a magazine which is not even prominent one..is to ignore. That behaviour needs to be taught.. over time.
Slowly muslims will be numb like rest of us.. and let go of all these things.. do I want to kill a girl who is wearing bikini with hindu goddess printed?... hell no.. I can show my extreme displeasure by closing the tab in my browser...


----------



## Gaber

hinduguy said:


> I hope media in other countries show solidarity and republish the offensive cartoon. Freedom of speech is too precious and special case should not be made for any religion including islam.


Solidarity to insult religions, yea right....


----------



## livingdead

Dalit said:


> The movie maker and actors have been threatened with insults and even death threats by conservative and extremist Hindus. We all know it. It's one Google query away.


I know.. do you seriously believe the situation is equivalent? That somebody will carry out the threat.. I cant believe you are this naive..
the movies is getting crores in theatres... its all over India in cinemas... check the box office figures.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Dalit said:


> I must admit that this is very convenient... The experts are telling stories about how sophisticated these terrorist were operating on the ground. It's very hard to believe that such highly skilled and trained terrorists would leave their ID cards behind. It's almost like come and catch me.


True.. then again a proper combat professional won't be dropping around his sneakers that clumsily! But yes.. as @RescueRanger mentioned, these guys looked bit more sophisticated than an average jihadi joe.. & were quite comfortable while using the weapon & pulling that trigger!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Dalit said:


> Who cares what the difference is? Both are repulsive.
> 
> No one is suggesting that killing people is justified. *Islam prescribes the killing of one innocent being as the killing of entire humanity.* I don't need to go any further.
> 
> I fail to understand how ridiculing and offending a religion/culture can be meaningful and helpful in any way? *It's only provocative. *Nothing can justify it. *Not even freedom of speech.
> *
> What should be expected is lesser confrontation and hate against one another. What should be expected is no killing of innocent people. What should be expected is more tolerance and understanding of each other. Wish for others what you wish for yourself. Don't be egoistic.
> 
> When your religion/culture is equated with absurd accusations you will scream and protest. Be assured. Right now you're not in the shoes of someone who feels abused and ridiculed. Perhaps it's time to show more solidarity instead of being divisive. It's always very easy to be judgmental and point with fingers. I know, it takes guts to admit wrongdoing. I don't expect it from the terrorists. I don't expect it from so-called freedom of speech "lovers".



Let us leave it at that. There are people who, even in such a situation, put up a bellicose defence of the indefensible. That does not mean that I need to respond in like manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

PWFI said:


> Thanks bro, it's the saddest day in entire france



Do you think there will be a backlash against Muslims in France ?


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552975308815859712


----------



## psynic

Dalit said:


> Does that include the ridiculing of Hinduism or will you make an exception? *Can I post a cartoon which is deemed offensive by Hindus?*



Yes, you can.


----------



## Mitro

What was the connection with the cartoonist and the killer the offending cartoon why the fcuk u offend people why you don't use ur art to attract and bring people closer why to spread hate .
Islam don't allow his follower to offend anybody or any religion if somebody does that is not muslim.





pak-marine said:


> so publishing cartoons gave terrorists the right to kill those unarmed people ? If we apply your theory globally than if a muslim commits blasphemy against any religion he / she should be killed in the same manner be it hindu , christians , budhist , parsis gods and religious personalitites ? or does this only apply to muslim e ummah ?


----------



## PWFI

Armstrong said:


> Do you think there will be a backlash against Muslims in France ?


Unfortunately the answer is YES, thanks to the local media. But fortunately lots of french's don't put all muslims in the same basket, like 2 ladies i have met few hours ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

RIP very sad day for France.

With incidents like these European Countries will most likely tighten the immigration process especially for prospective Muslim immigrants; and I am foreseeing daily lives of existing Muslim population in European countries to be more difficult as they might face random backlashes moreover it will also add to the existing Islamophobia.


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Report: Charlie Hebdo Shooting Suspect Killed, Two Arrested in Raid*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552978408330649600


----------



## Mitro

Off topic
What was the world reaction after Peshawar school massacre nothing killing of these innocent kids no reaction what the kid did to TTP
?
The people died in Paris was a reaction for insulting the holiest character in Islam and hurting billion of people ,the muslim with balls are very rare species now a days but still exist .


----------



## livingdead

@Dalit .. just observed you have modified some of your posts .. while I cant go through all of them and change my response accordingly.. I would reply to your post in bold, in which you said whether you can post offensive pictures about hinduism.
You have now changed the debate to 'whether hinduguy takes offence in xyz'. Please note even if I take offense and lash out.. I am the wrong one. Not you.
This forum is moderated(has certain rules) but I am more than ready to test each others limit. Do you want to bet that I will be banned and you wont? 
I have been banned 7 times at least.. you have to trust me on this one.

BTW, the following hypothetical scenario is equivalent: you published certain cartoon criticial of hinduism in a newspaper or a media that allows such a thing. Should I support your right in such hypothetical scenario?
I have already given example of 'pk'.. I support 'pk'.


----------



## F-22Raptor

I'm surprised they caught two of them alive.


----------



## livingdead

Czar786 said:


> Off topic
> What was the world reaction after Peshawar school massacre nothing killing of these innocent kids no reaction what the kid did to TTP
> ?
> The people died in Paris was a reaction for insulting the holiest character in Islam and hurting billion of people ,the muslim with balls are very rare species now a days but still exist .


thanks for saying which many muslims probably think but dont want to say.. they find it convinient to 'condemn' the act.. and throw a few insults at poor mullah. (while hiding what they really want to say)...


----------



## Red Spinifex

The fact that the cartoonists involved in drawing the cartoons that were considered "offensive" to Moslems were killed in this attack suggests that the attackers were in contact with someone in the Charlie Hebdo office. It is very possible that the terrorists had inside information.


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552985855854661633


----------



## jbond197

If a Catoonist hurts you, you draw a cartoon of something that can hurt him.. Would you kill them for doing their jobs?

I believe all the religions are man made and fake.. And all those claims of being first or the last prophets made by some one is nothing but a bull$hit.. Now come kill me also but before that prove to me first that the god really exists and if he does then prove me that he can command a idiotic section of his creation to kill other section of his creations.. ****.ing lunatics are killing innocent people in the name of religion.. I hate this f.king RELIGION..,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Red Spinifex

It is possible, indeed, probable, that all or some of the terrorists that conducted this attack are returned French nationals who have fought for ISIS in Syria or Iraq. If they were French nationals their movements overseas ought to have been monitored by the French authorities and their passports cancelled and their citizenship revoked, making them stateless and denying them entry into France. Jihadists from Moslem communities in Western host countries that go and fight in the Middle East or elsewhere in the Islamic world ought to have their citizenship of their host countries in the West revoked and denied entry back into the host country.


----------



## Falcon29

Some reports are claiming two suspects have been arrested ...



Redhawk said:


> It is possible, indeed, probable, that all or some of the terrorists that conducted this attack are returned French nationals who have fought for ISIS in Syria or Iraq. If they were French nationals their movements overseas ought to have been monitored by the French authorities and their passports cancelled and their citizenship revoked, making them stateless and denying them entry into France. Jihadists from Moslem communities in Western host countries that go and fight in the Middle East or elsewhere in the Islamic world ought to have their citizenship of their host countries in the West revoked and denied entry back into the host country.



Could they be of French origin? Rather than foreign origin?


----------



## 500

Bratva said:


> When would your freedom of speech allow mocking holocaust on front pages of newspaper or on cover of magazines ? What about those Europeans who are jailed for speaking against Holocaust ? no holy freedom of speech ?


They did mock the Holocaust:


----------



## Speeder 2

JanjaWeed said:


> dropping the shoes.. leaving behind the ID card.. Afterall these nutjobs are not as professional as they are made out to be!




wonderful...

yeah right , for the murder plan that morning he must cover his face and carry his own id card with him, just in case...

on his way to escape sitting at the back seat, he must be so boring that he had to take out his id card to gaze at and play with, just to kill the time you know...

he calmly picked up sth on the ground on his way into that car just after the barbaric murder...guess he must be equally calm when he left his id card behind before he stepped out the car?...

hmmmmm... what you think we're all retards?


----------



## Red Spinifex

@500: Good point. _Charlie Hebdo _is an in-your-face, confronting satirical magazine and no subject is above being satirised. I don't see any Jewish terrorists murdering 12 people in an office in Paris over a confronting, and to many Jews and Gentiles, offensive satirical magazine cover.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anonymus

Akheilos said:


> Expressing hatred is freedom of speech too!
> 
> Look how hatred of Islam is expressed we are just exercising our duty in the West and adapting to the freedom given by utilizing it! Not through *** kissing!
> 
> We are able to express ourselves better coz we live in the West not that we live here and need to become their slaves and allow wrong or turn a blind eye to it!
> 
> That is what caused all this shit to happen! The West TRULY did a wrong when they were colonizers...They AGAIN did a wrong when they thought redemption was allowing unscreened members of their colonies in...They AGAIN did another wrong when these unscreened members' were treated with racism hence making them back into a corner of their own people and let them do whatever they want as long as they dont cause chaos...when oppress soo much it bounces back in some form...West call the Whites who do wrong as psychology cases wonder when this privilege will be addressed to others who are also "sick" coz they saw their own family and people being murdered in front of them and as redemption seeking nation they were given a free ticket in...what do you expect to come out of that movie script? Be honest to yourself for once!
> 
> And here is the perfect example of an allowed hate speech and an example of what I have written:



What the fück are you talking about?

Colonialism ended three generations ago. No one, except terrorists, has seen anyone from his family murdered by West. Heck! even their parents have not seen anyone from their family murdered by West.

Apology for terrorism at it's finest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Rest in peace to the dead!


----------



## Joe Shearer

Armstrong said:


> Do you think there will be a backlash against Muslims in France ?



Did you see that video clip of one of those bastards stepping onto the pavement, approaching a policeman lying wounded on it, and shooting him with clinical detachment before getting back to the car, and driving off?

Guess what the name of the policeman was. 

Guess what kind of Christian - or Hindu, or Sikh, or Buddhist, or Jain, or Shinto, or animist - someone named Ahmed Merabet might be.


----------



## Armstrong

Joe Shearer said:


> Did you see that video clip of one of those bastards stepping onto the pavement, approaching a policeman lying wounded on it, and shooting him with clinical detachment before getting back to the car, and driving off?
> 
> Guess what the name of the policeman was.
> 
> Guess what kind of Christian - or Hindu, or Sikh, or Buddhist, or Jain, or Shinto, or animist - someone named Ahmed Merabet might be.



I know that piece of information; why are you telling me this ?


----------



## Joe Shearer

Armstrong said:


> I know that piece of information; why are you telling me this ?



Didn't know you'd seen it. Just wanted you to know, it'd be perverted if people took off after Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

Jaanbaz said:


> An old lady used to throw rubbish at Prophet Muhammad(saw) when ever he used to go past her house, one day she didn't so he went to her house only to find out she was very ill and frail. There and then the Prophet could have taken revenge. The big question for your tiny brainwashed Wahabi head is that if Prophet Muhammad(saw) didn't punish people who mocked him then who are you or any other brainwashed donkey to take ''revenge''? Please answer without trying to spit and drool. Cheers.




Well, Muhammad did ordered murder of Poetess criticizing him. So i guess theologically Islam is even on "killing the mocker's" score.

'Asma' bint Marwan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

except later verses countermand and supersedes older verses, and muhammad showed his violent side only after he has established himself in Medina.


----------



## Adecypher

Need expert opinion (from those who are current servicemen or x-servicemen) on this video; does the terrorist miss the shot in this one? I have seen other videos where a sniper head shot have made more mess...so does the shot missed; it might be that this Police officer died because of shock trauma...






(I am NOT implying this to be a Fake or False Flag incident so spare me the conspiracy routine)


----------



## zxmint

RIP. But both terrorists and western governments should be responsible for this tragedy. If politician still make use of this event to propagandize their so called " Free Speech" , then this could never be stopped. Maybe someone just want to see it happened. Who knows?


----------



## Red Spinifex

zxmint said:


> RIP. But both terrorists and western governments should be responsible for this tragedy. If politician still make use of this event to propagandize their so called " Free Speech" , then this could never be stopped. Maybe someone just want to see it happened. Who knows?



You are quite wrong. No Western government is responsible for the murderous actions of these Moslem fanatics. France has a free press and free speech and the French press is free to satirise what it likes.


----------



## zxmint

Redhawk said:


> You are quite wrong. No Western government is responsible for the murderous actions of these Moslem fanatics. France has a free press and free speech and the French press is free to satirise what it likes.


What came to you mind when you saw this terrible news? FREE SPEECH? Democracy? Those are politics. It's SAFETY and HUMANISM that matter the most! Why don't some western governments ban private weapons? For Freedom? Well, if that is really what majority of people's choice, then they must be aware that there is a price to pay for this kind of "freedom".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

President Abbas condemns Paris 'terror' attack | Maan News Agency


President Abbas condemns Paris 'terror' attack
Published yesterday 21:30






(MaanImages/File)

BETHLEHEM (Ma'an) -- Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas on Wednesday condemned a "terror attack" on a Paris satirical magazine that left at least 12 dead.

The president said in a telegram addressed to French President Francois Hollande that Palestine "strongly condemned and deplored the heinous crime that is in contradiction of religion and morality."

The president also offered "sincere condolences" to the French people and the families of the victims, as well his hope for a "speedy recovery" for the injured and "patience and strength" for their families.

......


----------



## zxmint

And I really don't think it is appropriate for a country's government to support any public media to publish anything to insult a religion or a current foreign leader. That showed no respect at all and will very likely to cause conflicts. If someone define this as FREE SPEECH, I would say their freedom are sooooo cheap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Red Spinifex

France is a democratic state with a free press and free speech a right for its citizens. No Western government can be held responsible for the murderous actions of religious fanatics for allowing its citizens to exercise their rights to a free press and their right of free speech. The murderous Moslem fanatics who executed this murderous attack are entirely responsible for their own actions and are entirely at fault. Full stop!


----------



## SpArK

A sad incident.

Too much killing in the name of religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeaceGen

Please read and consider proposal to western governments for an actually useful reponse to Paris attacks


----------



## zxmint

Redhawk said:


> France is a democratic state with a free press and free speech a right for its citizens. No Western government can be held responsible for the murderous actions of religious fanatics for allowing its citizens to exercise their rights to a free press and their right of free speech. The murderous Moslem fanatics who executed this murderous attack are entirely responsible for their own actions and are entirely at fault. Full stop!


Unlimited Freedom is non- existent. If the government cannot intervene, there must be some power in charge behind it. It is a common sense if you are mature enough on politics and know the world better. Anyway nobody says it is right to lunch an attack, but there must be a reason inside. Terrorism did not come from nowhere. It you treat it as a war between god and devil, then it will certainly continue forever.


----------



## gslv

Meanwhile 
The whole world is in complete shock after the terrorist attack that struck Paris on Wednesday, but this former minister from Lucknow Haji Yakub Quereshi, stirred a controversy by saying that he will reward the attackers with Rs 51 cores.

According to reports published in a Hindi newspaper, Yakub said, "I will reward the attackers who killed Charlie Hebdo Editor, cartoonist of the infamous Prophet poster, with Rs 51 crores."

Yakub Quereshi, was the BSP candidate from Lucknow in 2014 Lok Sabha polls.

Cartoonist Cabu, who was behind the original Prophet cartoons, was among the 4 dead in Charlie Hebdo Paris attack.

Charlie Hebdo tragedy: Former UP minister offers Rs 51 crores to attackers | News Nation

India government should take action against this idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## psynic

gslv said:


> Meanwhile
> The whole world is in complete shock after the terrorist attack that struck Paris on Wednesday, but this former minister from Lucknow Haji Yakub Quereshi, stirred a controversy by saying that he will reward the attackers with Rs 51 cores.
> 
> According to reports published in a Hindi newspaper, Yakub said, "I will reward the attackers who killed Charlie Hebdo Editor, cartoonist of the infamous Prophet poster, with Rs 51 crores."
> 
> Yakub Quereshi, was the BSP candidate from Lucknow in 2014 Lok Sabha polls.
> 
> Cartoonist Cabu, who was behind the original Prophet cartoons, was among the 4 dead in Charlie Hebdo Paris attack.
> 
> Charlie Hebdo tragedy: Former UP minister offers Rs 51 crores to attackers | News Nation
> 
> India government should take action against this idiot.



What an asshole 

What vote bank is this moron really after?


----------



## zxmint

SpArK said:


> A sad incident.
> 
> Too much killing in the name of religion.


Agree. And the most modern one is called DEMOCRACY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv

psynic said:


> What an asshole
> 
> What vote bank is this moron really after?


He is himself comes from the vote bank community.


----------



## psynic

gslv said:


> He is himself comes from the vote bank community.



That doesn't mean he is not out of the appeasement business.


----------



## SpArK

zxmint said:


> Agree. And the most modern one is called DEMOCRACY



What is it, according to you?

Is that organised?, Self appointed?, Everlasting? Oppressive? 

What is the alternative or alternatives you suggest?

Do REPLY. Its compulsory.


----------



## zxmint

Redhawk said:


> @500: Good point. _Charlie Hebdo _is an in-your-face, confronting satirical magazine and no subject is above being satirised. I don't see any Jewish terrorists murdering 12 people in an office in Paris over a confronting, and to many Jews and Gentiles, offensive satirical magazine cover.


It did not happen for this time, does not mean it have never happened and won't happen in the future. To some extent, modern terrorism was an invention of jews if you learned that part of history. British and Muslims were main victims at that time. And just a few years ago, an individual Norwegian christian extremist gunman killed ten times of civilians rather than this attack.


----------



## Hasbara Buster

I think we can all agree that Western hypocrisy is beyond absurdity. They are constantly supporting terrorists in and against other states, but when a single incident happens at home, they magically start condemning the very same terrorists they have been supporting, training and funding in other countries for many years. Will this insanity and hypocrisy ever stop?


----------



## zxmint

SpArK said:


> What is it, according to you?
> 
> Is that organised?, Self appointed?, Everlasting? Oppressive?
> 
> What is the alternative or alternatives you suggest?
> 
> Do REPLY. Its compulsory.


No, you did not catch my point. Democracy should be a serious political topic to discuss, just like science, and no country in the world can claim it is the behalf of democracy and could define it. Democracy is not a religion to worship blindly even with little knowledge of it. And once someones launch wars and cause chaos in other countries in the name of it again and again, it has not been true democracy any more. It is a 100% modern Crusades for sure.


----------



## Hasbara Buster

zxmint said:


> It did not happen for this time, does not mean it have never happened and won't happen in the future. To some extent, modern terrorism was an invention of jews if you learned that part of history. British and Muslims were main victims at that time. And just a few years ago, an individual Norwegian christian extremist gunman killed ten times of civilians rather than this attack.




You forget state terrorism, Western governments are very good at it. They don't consider it terrorism when their armies slaughter innocent people with depleted uranium and white phosphorus bombs....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zxmint

Hasbara Buster said:


> I think we can all agree that Western hypocrisy is beyond absurdity. They constantly support terrorists in and against other states, but when a single similar incident happens at home, they magically start "condemning" the very same terrorists they have been supporting, training and funding in other countries for many years. Will this insanity and hypocrisy ever stop?


Exactly true. Theses killers were trained in Syria according to some news report. Just like ISIS who are fully armed by U.S weapons now.

Libya, Iraq both used to be very wealthy country before. How about now???? Democracy? Human Rights? I guess the people there really want is to F**K westerners. There is no unreasonable hatred in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Red Spinifex

Solidarity with the French Republic at this time of crisis! Vive la France!


----------



## acid rain

gslv said:


> Meanwhile
> The whole world is in complete shock after the terrorist attack that struck Paris on Wednesday, but this former minister from Lucknow Haji Yakub Quereshi, stirred a controversy by saying that he will reward the attackers with Rs 51 cores.
> 
> According to reports published in a Hindi newspaper, Yakub said, "I will reward the attackers who killed Charlie Hebdo Editor, cartoonist of the infamous Prophet poster, with Rs 51 crores."
> 
> Yakub Quereshi, was the BSP candidate from Lucknow in 2014 Lok Sabha polls.
> 
> Cartoonist Cabu, who was behind the original Prophet cartoons, was among the 4 dead in Charlie Hebdo Paris attack.
> 
> Charlie Hebdo tragedy: Former UP minister offers Rs 51 crores to attackers | News Nation
> 
> India government should take action against this idiot.



@jamahir 

You wanted indian muslim response - here is one.


----------



## psynic

Hasbara Buster said:


> I think we can all agree that Western hypocrisy is beyond absurdity. They are constantly supporting terrorists in and against other states, but when a single incident happens at home, they magically start condemning the very same terrorists they have been supporting, training and funding in other countries for many years. Will this insanity and hypocrisy ever stop?



It's not just the 'west'.


----------



## gau8av



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## psynic

gau8av said:


>



They probably missed the anti-Christian, anti-Jewish cartoons by the same magazines. 

Muslims need to grow up for a change.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gau8av

and 2 are still on the run, the guy that turned himself in after seeing his name in the media hasn't been confirmed to be involved in this attack, right ?


----------



## Foggy_Bottom

ozzy22 said:


> That argument can be used for most countries. People who live in close proximity to each other tend to kill each other more than anyone else. That rule applies to everyone not just muslims.



Wrong I'm afraid. These murders are because of religion/ sect differences and in large numbers. In my estimatiion 80% of the deaths in Iraq came from Sunni- Shia,,AQ killing eachother


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Akheilos said:


> equating the anti Islamic movement to Nazism


Umm, there is a huge difference between the two dee.

For one, the anti Islamic movement(s, its plural now) is at least officially anti Fascist, though has received few bits of neo Nazi support as well. Besides, all they want, at least now, is to limit Muslim immigration. From their point of view, its a reasonable protest, as long as they ask for a murder of the Muslim population.

In fact the Islamist radicals are making those native Muslims uneasy, those who are integrated into European society and living for quite some time or for generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

psynic said:


> They probably missed the anti-Christian, anti-Jewish cartoons by the same magazines.
> 
> Muslims need to grow up for a change.


yup, no more political correctness. 




^this mentality needs to be dealt with in the harshest, strictest way.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Bratva said:


> negative sentiments which arise due to drawing of caricature of Islamic prophet is akin to the sentiments which arose when someone denies holocaust


Come on Brat, even in cases where pictures are drawn, there are widespread protests. There are cartoons for every single thing on Earth. Google them, even nude ones, smoking ones etc etc. As long as a red line is crossed, it is fine. These guys were atheists, they were not selectively hitting out at any particular religion. What point is acheived by killing or harming them or muzzling their freedom of action?

On that matter there is genuine Holocaust revisionism which actually is a mainstream historical field of study. The initially quoted 4 million figure at Auschwitz has been revised to 1.1 million figure. There several other researchers who have contested the 6 million figure as well - some quoting 4.8 million and some higher or lower. The anti Semitic holocaust denial is a different genre, please don't confuse that with this.


----------



## gau8av



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

RIP ... i saw the video gunner shot the wounded police, damn very bad !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Dr Gupta said:


> Jesus, Mohamed and Hindu deities as well as Buddha are all the subject of jokes be it in bad taste but it does not give anyone the right to pick up arms and start shooting!


To offend is a right and so is getting offended.

If you are offended, it is best to go to Court. That's what these Islamists should have done. But then they have become yahoos for a reason.  I shudder to think about their relatives who live in Europe and have absolutely nothing to do with this crime.


----------



## psynic

gau8av said:


> yup, no more political correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^this mentality needs to be dealt with in the harshest, strictest way.



And they don't even see that the same freedom of speech and assembly laws they're hoarse about protects the assholes in the picture who're pretty much open about their wishes for the very hand that feeds them!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Serpentine said:


> They are as stupid as those gunmen in Paris. They are responsible for further provoking these sleeping cells.


They are provoked by the proverbial tipping feather on the camel.



rockstar08 said:


> no he is actually trying to find out that where that Freedom of Speech gone when it comes to Holocaust ...


It's there sir. It is a genuine field of study.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Police found ID of attackers in the car. I didnt know terrorists leave their ID out of generousity. 

Suspicous as always. French government kills their own citizens, then mass media blames Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

RIP


----------



## gau8av

Alienoz_TR said:


> Police found ID of attackers in the car. I didnt know terrorists leave their ID out of generousity.
> 
> Suspicous as always. French government kills their own citizens, then mass media blames Muslims.


 they should make you a think tank analyst here


----------



## Jango

This wouldn't be the most popular opinion but here it goes.

Note: This isn't a justification or defence of the Paris attacks.

*I absolutely condemn this attack*

Freedom of speech is one of the most misused concepts in this world. 

You can make cartoons on Prophet PBUH, but I can't make cartoons depicting Hitler killing Jews or about Holocaust. I can't make cartoons about XYZ's mom in an offensive way, because hey, that's rude. 

A bit of a lopsided concept. But who says it's a fair world?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Jango said:


> This wouldn't be the most popular opinion but here it goes.
> 
> Note: This isn't a justification or defence of the Paris attacks.
> 
> *I absolutely condemn this attack*
> 
> Freedom of speech is one of the most misused concepts in this world.
> 
> You can make cartoons on Prophet PBUH, but I can't make cartoons depicting Hitler killing Jews or about Holocaust. I can't make cartoons about XYZ's mom in an offensive way, because hey, that's rude.
> 
> A bit of a lopsided concept. But who says it's a fair world?



Also from Charlie Hebdo.






And even if you say you end up offending a Jew, a Christian, or any xyz relgion, you won't have a random jew a random christian trying to kill you with an assault rifle. Lopsided indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gau8av

Jango said:


> This wouldn't be the most popular opinion but here it goes.
> 
> Note: This isn't a justification or defence of the Paris attacks.
> 
> *I absolutely condemn this attack*
> 
> Freedom of speech is one of the most misused concepts in this world.
> 
> You can make cartoons on Prophet PBUH, but I can't make cartoons depicting Hitler killing Jews or about Holocaust. I can't make cartoons about XYZ's mom in an offensive way, because hey, that's rude.
> 
> A bit of a lopsided concept. But who says it's a fair world?


there are enough cartoons about the evil jews in Arab media, 

















including equating them to the nazis:

























and this one says it all !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Roybot said:


> Also from Charlie Hebdo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And even if you say you end up offending a Jew, a Christian, or any xyz relgion, you won't have a random jew a random christian trying to kill you with an assault rifle. Lopsided indeed.



Yes I will, case in point being Anders Breivik.

If it would have been a Muslim making a cartoons about holocaust, we would have seen the reaction. Secondly, why make cartoons about a religious personality in the first place? When everyone well knows that is is forbidden in Islam? 

Isn't it deliberate stoking? 

BTW, what is the caption in French saying?

And that cartoon is just fuking gross...guess that just represents the magazine huh? 

Again, this shouldn't mean that they should be killed.


----------



## jhungary

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> French used to bribe taliban in afghanistan...



actually it was the Italian that bribe the Taliban. When the french took over that sector, they refused to pay and got ambushed.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

@gau8av ....then why have laws regarding holocaust denial and punishment of holocaust publishers and not for this sort of stuff?

I mean why the fck would you make a cartoon regarding Holocaust or Prophet PBUH anyway?

Aap ko kis keeray nay kata hai?

Why can't we have equal laws for both and ban this?


----------



## gau8av

Jango said:


> @gau8av ....then why have laws regarding holocaust denial and punishment of holocaust publishers and not for this sort of stuff?
> 
> I mean why the fck would you make a cartoon regarding Holocaust or Prophet PBUH anyway?
> 
> Aap ko kis keeray nay kata hai?
> 
> Why can't we have equal laws for both and ban this?



*Satire* is a genre of literature, and sometimes graphic and performing arts, in which vices, follies, abuses, and shortcomings are held up to ridicule, ideally with the intent of shaming individuals, corporations, government or society itself, into improvement.


----------



## Bratva

SarthakGanguly said:


> Come on Brat, even in cases where pictures are drawn, there are widespread protests. There are cartoons for every single thing on Earth. Google them, even nude ones, smoking ones etc etc. As long as a red line is crossed, it is fine. These guys were atheists, they were not selectively hitting out at any particular religion. What point is acheived by killing or harming them or muzzling their freedom of action?.




Religious opim is a powerful addict which dull the moral compass and all the senses of zealots. Point achieved: A shortcut to be in the good books of a divine power for zealtos. Point achieved for atheists when they published such cartoons, To feel empowered they can hit below the belt of Islamic extremists, without actually fighting them on the battle field . 

Hashashin mindset is a good example of how combination of opium,brainwashing, ideology made assassins carry out their heinous tasks with extreme bias and without regards of whether they are innocent or combatant. They thought, Divine power of "Old man" is the key to paradise and had to remain in his good books. 

How to avoid zealtos ? Don't give them a reason and know where to draw a red line. unless you are army and have the luxury of hitting back, then by all means, provoke your enemy as much as you like.

it's not that muslims exclusively suffer from such disease. There are examples of closet zealots from other parts and religions of world who killed in name of blasphemy. It's just we are in the limelight.



gau8av said:


> *Satire* is a genre of literature, and sometimes graphic and performing arts, in which vices, follies, abuses, and shortcomings are held up to ridicule, ideally with the intent of shaming individuals, corporations, government or society itself, into improvement.



And what improvement it brought by making satire on religious personality ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

That we all agree, antisemitism laws are a load of bullshit too. There is a fine line between free speech and hate speech. Either both of them should come under the law or neither should.



Jango said:


> You can make cartoons on Prophet PBUH, but I can't make cartoons depicting Hitler killing Jews or about Holocaust.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gau8av

Bratva said:


> And what improvement it brought by making satire on religious personality ?


clearly a concept that these extremist Islamist apes can't wrap their tiny terrorist brains around.


----------



## Bratva

gau8av said:


> clearly a concept that these extremist Islamist apes can't wrap their tiny terrorist brains around.


\

You haven't answered by question, what improvement the cartoons brought in terms of reforming the society ?


----------



## Soumitra

Some "Secular" politicians in india are also jumping in the bandwagon

Bahujan Samaj Party leader Haji Qureshi says ready to reward Rs 51 crore to Charlie Hebdo attackers | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## kṣamā



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## gau8av

Bratva said:


> \
> 
> You haven't answered by question, what improvement the cartoons brought in terms of reforming the society ?


the whole idea is to poke fun at something to get people thinking.. maybe you should re-read the definition ?


----------



## psynic

kṣamā said:


>



Great work. The message should be loud and clear by now, the free world needs to show complete solidarity with the cartoonists, even if they disagree with the content.


----------



## kṣamā



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bratva

gau8av said:


> the whole idea is to poke fun at something to get people thinking.. maybe you should re-read the definition ?



And how the whole idea turned out to be ?


----------



## Roybot

Bratva said:


> You haven't answered by question, *what improvement the cartoons brought in terms of reforming the society ?*



Tolerance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## psynic

Bratva said:


> And how the whole idea turned out to be ?



Not very well for the cartoonists.


----------



## jamahir

acid rain said:


> @jamahir
> 
> You wanted indian muslim response - here is one.



that 51 crore rupees would have gotten this fellow's area some nice parks and some good tree-lined neat roads... but no... "we are the indian children of mullah khomenei... we will go to mosque, we will embarrass islam, we will give others the excuse to fear and hate islam".

and why don't this ex-minister and the paris attackers take offense to the magazine's satarizing prophet jesus and mother mary??



Alienoz_TR said:


> I follow positivist ecole of Saint Simon, Auguste Comte and Herbert Spencer. Anything against the nature has no place in our world.



socialism, and the idea of a communist humanity, are the only natural states of society... anything else is against nature.

can you briefly describe the ideas of the three people you quoted??



Falcon29 said:


> President Abbas condemns Paris 'terror' attack | Maan News Agency
> 
> 
> President Abbas condemns Paris 'terror' attack
> Published yesterday 21:30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (MaanImages/File)
> 
> BETHLEHEM (Ma'an) -- Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas on Wednesday condemned a "terror attack" on a Paris satirical magazine that left at least 12 dead.
> 
> The president said in a telegram addressed to French President Francois Hollande that Palestine "strongly condemned and deplored the heinous crime that is in contradiction of religion and morality."
> 
> The president also offered "sincere condolences" to the French people and the families of the victims, as well his hope for a "speedy recovery" for the injured and "patience and strength" for their families.
> 
> ......



hazzy, it is strange to see you post the reaction of mahmoud abbas.


----------



## psynic

Jango said:


> If it would have been a Muslim making a cartoons about holocaust, we would have seen the reaction. Secondly, why make cartoons about a religious personality in the first place? *When everyone well knows that is is forbidden in Islam?*



How is this relevant to people who don't follow the faith?


----------



## Red Spinifex

An explosion in Lyon is reported to have been in a kebab shop near a mosque. I wonder if this attack was conducted by right-wing French nationalist elements in retaliation for the Paris shootings.


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

Fresh firing in Paris, two people critically injured - The Times of India


----------



## Alienoz_TR

jamahir said:


> socialism, and the idea of a communist humanity, are the only natural states of society... anything else is against nature.
> 
> can you briefly describe the ideas of the three people you quoted??



Islamic society is the pure form of socialism. 

But communism is man-made organism, and irrational conduct.


----------



## jamahir

Alienoz_TR said:


> Islamic society is the pure form of socialism.
> 
> But communism is man-made organism, and irrational conduct.



1. sure, islam was early socialism, but the point is what is your interpretation of islam.

2. islam, technically, still has money system, but money must be abolished.


----------



## Jango

Hyperion said:


> Either both of them should come under the law or neither should.



Precisely my point.

Can't apply "Freedom of speech" selectively.



gau8av said:


> *Satire* is a genre of literature, and sometimes graphic and performing arts, in which vices, follies, abuses, and shortcomings are held up to ridicule, ideally with the intent of shaming individuals, corporations, government or society itself, into improvement.



So making cartoons and ridiculing a revered religious personality improves the society?

Enlighten me please.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

jamahir said:


> 1. sure, islam was early socialism, but the point is what is your interpretation of islam.
> 
> 2. islam, technically, still has money system, but money must be abolished.



Islam was the revolution of oppressed. Muslims are still the oppressed ones. So true form of socialism is yet to come. Who said that socialism must be based on atheism and feminism? 

Money is intermediary tool to simplify trade. Communism had money system, too. In fact, communism turned out to be mass enslavement of the folk, killed them slowly.


----------



## Red Spinifex

Jango said:


> Precisely my point.
> 
> Can't apply "Freedom of speech" selectively.
> 
> 
> 
> So making cartoons and ridiculing a revered religious personality improves the society?
> 
> Enlighten me please.



Satirising a religious figure or figures in the free press is perfectly acceptable in a secular, free and democratic country and society. If it upsets the adherents of the religion so satirised, hard luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## rockstar08

everything is good if it stay's with in limits , even Freedom ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Redhawk said:


> Satirising a religious figure or figures in the free press is perfectly acceptable in a secular, free and democratic country and society. If it upsets the adherents of the religion so satirised, hard luck.



But talking against Jews and Armenians is a crime in secular France. How hypocrite French men are!!!

France should accept Muslim masses with French citizenship as part of the society. For years France turned its back to Muslim miseries both outside their country and within their community. Discrimination should end NOW. For peace and prosperity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Red Spinifex

rockstar08 said:


> everything is good if it stay's with in limits , even Freedom ...



The only limits on the freedom of expression are that what is expressed is not defamatory: that is what is spoken is not slanderous and what is written is not libellous.



Alienoz_TR said:


> But talking against Jews and Armenians is a crime in secular France. How hypocrite French men are!!!
> 
> France should accept Muslim masses with French citizenship as part of the society. For years France turned its back to Muslim miseries both outside their country and within their community. Discrimination should end NOW. For peace and prosperity.



I don't know about France, but as far as I am concerned in my own country, religious figures are fair game to be satirised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

Jango said:


> So making cartoons and ridiculing a revered religious personality improves the society?
> 
> Enlighten me please.


what revered religious personality, 'caliph' al baghdadi ?  

this was their last tweet: 





but you're probably referring to prophet muhammed, the point in satirizing him is to shine a spotlight on islamic extremism/terrorism. Did you miss all the rest of their content, they're always taking the piss on all religions, including Christianity, on the pope




Jesus: 





Jews/Israel





*What Is the Purpose of Satire?*
The overall purpose of satire is usually to make some kind of moral or political change in society through the use of critical humor. A satirist will choose a subject or person with whom he finds faults and use humor to make those faults obvious. In theory, many satirists hope that the humor will have a corrective effect, almost like a punishment for bad behavior, ultimately leading people to change the way they behave and discouraging others from behaving the same way in the future.

Since the overall purpose of satire is generally to point out the faults in people, satirists often rely on exaggeration to make a point. For example, a politician who favors heavy taxation might be depicted as a pig stealing people’s food from their plates. This sort of exaggeration shows the fault in question and puts a critical spin on it. People often remember and enjoy the satire because it’s funny and entertaining, but if it’s handled correctly, the message should ideally stick with them much longer than the initial entertainment element.

The terms "satire" and "parody" are often confused, but the purpose of satire makes it generally very different from parody. When people do a parody of something, they may rely on many of the same techniques that a satirist would use, including exaggeration, but their primary purpose is to make people laugh, and if the author doesn’t really care if there is a real political effect or not. Sometimes the lines between satire and parody can be blurred for a lot of different reasons. Some parodies end up working as brilliant satires in terms of effect, while some satires might miss the mark completely and have no more impact than a parody.

Since many artists consider the purpose of satire to be an important thing for society, satires have been created for nearly every artistic medium in existence. For example, a horror movie with a humorous slant, showing teenagers misbehaving and being chased by some kind of monster, can be seen as a kind of satire urging better behavior in the youth of society. A more classical example of satire is the political cartoon, which allows the satirist to explore the political issues of the day through the use of humorous imagery. Sketch comedy television shows like "Saturday Night Live" and American talk show hosts like Conan O’Brien and Jon Stewart often mix parody and satire at different times, with some moments more dedicated to pure humor while others aim to change public opinion or point out flaws in society.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Operation underway.


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

gau8av said:


> what revered religious personality, 'caliph' al baghdadi ?
> 
> this was their last tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you're probably referring to prophet muhammed, the point in satirizing him is to shine a spotlight on islamic extremism/terrorism. Did you miss all the rest of their content, they're always taking the piss on all religions, including Christianity, on the pope



I don't care what they do with their own religion as it is their own matter, not mine to butt into.

They can make a dick on this ISIS guy's face for all I care.

But can't put all this into the same bracket as making cartoons on Prophet PBUH.

And please spare me the definitions of satire. You aren't going anywhere with that logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

Ahmed Merabet, a Muslim, French Policeman, the first victim of #CharlieHebdo attack

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RescueRanger

* May I please request that rather than taking pot-shots at each other, can we simply unite in saying that killing someone for expressing an opinion, one that is mainly harmless is totally and utterly unacceptable in a modern, enlightened world. As Muslims we love our beloved prophet Mohammad (PBUH).

But let me tell you that the Prophet never condoned vengeance and violence, According to a tradition recorded in the Sahih of Imam Muslim, when the Prophet’s opponents greatly increased their persecution, his Companions asked him to curse them. At this the Prophet replied, “I have not been sent to lay a curse upon men but to be a blessing to them.” His opponents continued to treat him and his Companions unjustly and cruelly, but he always prayed for them.

Once he was so badly stoned by his enemies that the blood began to spurt from all over his body. This happened when he went to Ta’if, where the Hijaz aristocracy used to while away their summer days. When he attempted to call them to Islam, instead of listening to his words of wisdom, they set the street urchins upon him, who kept chasing him till nightfall. Even at that point, when he was utterly exhausted and bleeding from head to foot, all he said was, “O my Lord, guide my people along the true path, as they are ignorant of the truth.”

His heart was filled with intense love for all human kind irrespective of caste, creed, or colour. Once he advised his Companions to regard all people as their brothers and sisters. He added, “You are all Adam’s offspring and Adam was born of clay.”

*^ This is the message we should all live by, not retribution.*



Devil Soul said:


> Ahmed Merabet, a Muslim, French Policeman, the first victim of #CharlieHebdo attack


*Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi raji'un*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rockstar08

Jango said:


> And here ladies and gentlemen we have a perfect example of liberal extremism.
> 
> Thank you sir.
> 
> Have a good day in your satirical world.
> 
> Maybe I'll make a satire about your mum and dad having incest with their brothers and sisters. Perfectly acceptable in a 'liberal, open minded society' as yours eh?



I am sure liberal will watch it as entertainment ... so much for a fantasy ...
here is some Quote from a Brilliant man ...Hazraat Omar R.A

The wisest man is he who can account for his actions.
Don’t forget your own self while preaching to others.
When you see that any scholar loves the world, then his scholarship is in doubt.



Devil Soul said:


> Ahmed Merabet, a Muslim, French Policeman, the first victim of #CharlieHebdo attack



now let me hear from those who want kill all Muslims and deport them from EU and west , A Muslim Police officer Sacrifices his life to save others ... Salute to him may he Rest in Peace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

RescueRanger said:


> * May I please request that rather than taking pot-shots at each other, can we simply unite in saying that killing someone for expressing an opinion, one that is mainly harmless is totally and utterly unacceptable in a modern, enlightened world. As Muslims we love our beloved prophet Mohammad (PBUH).



And we should respect each other's opinions and religious values.

Both sides have to understand the issue.

This incident has been condemned by me multiple times over here and on my FB. But the cartoonists and all these folks also need to understand the sentiments on this side.

It's like saying, main nhn manta, kar lo jo karna hai.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

anonymus said:


> Well, Muhammad did ordered murder of Poetess criticizing him. So i guess theologically Islam is even on "killing the mocker's" score.
> 
> 'Asma' bint Marwan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> except later verses countermand and supersedes older verses, and muhammad showed his violent side only after he has established himself in Medina.



Wikipedia is a great source for wannabe professors on Islamic history. Good luck kiddo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstar08

Jango said:


> And we should respect each other's opinions and religious values.
> 
> Both sides have to understand the issue.
> 
> This incident has been condemned by me multiple times over here and on my FB. But the cartoonists and all these folks also need to understand the sentiments on this side.
> 
> It's like saying, main nhn manta, kar lo jo karna hai.



its nothing but cheap publicity stunts , which cause the lives of Innocent ... 
they want to remove the filth of extremism by making fun of certain peoples, giving them reason to hate west and in return they want Love ... this thinking itself show the Hippocratic nature of the west ....

still what happen in pairs is un-acceptable , but there is always a difference between a sensible person and a lunatic ..


----------



## Yogijaat

Roybot said:


> Tolerance.


not only tolerance but also helps in identifying the intolerant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Jaanbaz said:


> Wikipedia is a great source for wannabe professors on Islamic history. Good luck kiddo.



just click the " Edit " button and you are the Author of the new Historic Era ...


----------



## Jaanbaz

rockstar08 said:


> just click the " Edit " button and you are the Author of the new Historic Era ...



He is trying to act smart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Declein

Jango said:


> Precisely my point.
> 
> Can't apply "Freedom of speech" selectively.
> 
> 
> 
> So making cartoons and ridiculing a revered religious personality improves the society?
> 
> Enlighten me please.



First, R.I.P to the fallen.

Secondly, I can speak for my country only, but France is similar in this regard: 

All religions are equal. Freedom of speech is a guaranteed right, including satire aimed at different religions. Islam doesn't get special status on this one. 
The holocaust and Armenian genocide aren't religions, they are crimes against humanity - not that I agree with the French stance on this one, to incriminate.

In other words, you have no more rights (or less) than the next citizen, regardless of religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553135446432436225


----------



## gau8av

Jango said:


> I don't care what they do with their own religion as it is their own matter, not mine to butt into.
> 
> They can make a dick on this ISIS guy's face for all I care.
> 
> But can't put all this into the same bracket as making cartoons on Prophet PBUH.
> 
> And please spare me the definitions of satire. You aren't going anywhere with that logic.


ok, I get that you're offended, and you're fully within your right to be.

but such is life, there will always be things that offend some people's sensibilities and to protest and condemn that which offends them is also ok, murdering people because you're offended is not. 

or are you one of those who think the 'lions of ummah' have avenged the prophet by this action of theirs ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## niaz

Charlie Hebdot doesn’t singles out any one religion or persons. The magazine has satirized Jews as well as Christian religious personalities and thus did not single out Islam our holy Prophet (PBUH) in their publications.

I am a serious person and do not like satirical magazines such as Charlie Hebron or Private Eye. I am also a Muslim and get offended by the cartoons of the founder of Islam. However, I am strongly against forcing my beliefs on other people with the barrel of a gun.

France is not a majority Muslim country such as Saudi Arabia, Iran or Pakistan. Percentage of Muslim population in France is no more than 7 to 8%. On what justification can such small minority force Muslim values on rest of the 92% non-Muslim Frenchmen?

I therefore strongly deplore this barbaric attack. This incident serves no other purpose but to re-inforce popular Western view of the Muslims as gun totting savages and indirectly helps bigots of the French National Front whose leader Jean-Marie Le Pen has been campaigning to kick all Muslims out of France since 1972.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Strike X

Everything is too fishy, I don't know what to be believe.


----------



## gau8av

Devil Soul said:


> Ahmed Merabet, a Muslim, French Policeman, the first victim of #CharlieHebdo attack



but he was there doing his duty to protect the French people, including the cartoonists at Charlie Hebdo, to defend the French constitution, to defend French laws which allow satire

makes him a filthy kuffar, right ?


----------



## Gabriel92

Devil Soul said:


> Ahmed Merabet, a Muslim, French Policeman, the first victim of #CharlieHebdo attack



He wasn't the first victim.
He was the last. 
RIP.


----------



## Roybot

Strike X said:


> Everything is too fishy, I don't know what to be believe.



What's fishy?


----------



## Pakistani E

Strike X said:


> Everything is too fishy, I don't know what to be believe.



Yes, everything must be a conspiracy against the pure, good Muslims.


----------



## Indrajith

With the same logic - Indians ( Hindus) should execute entire PK team including Amir Khan - but sorry for us we feel everybody have the right to express his thoughts - if it offends - just protest - but not eliminate

There were sandals , tshirts etc with the pictures of Hindu Gods - did any body kill them - we protested - they understood

For me PK is just an ordinary film with a brilliant cast of Amir khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani E

gau8av said:


> but he was there doing his duty to protect the French people, including the cartoonists at Charlie Hebdo, to defend the French constitution, to defend French laws which allow satire
> 
> makes him a filthy kuffar, right ?



I thnk the point he was trying to make is that now racist idiots will use these attacks to justify their hatred for muslims while conveniently forgetting that Muslims themselves are the biggest victims of this takfiri ideology.

I salute this guy, he is the true martyr giving his life for trying to protect his country from takfiri terrorists.


----------



## Porus

One thing is certain, caricaturists will think twice before drawing caricatures of those historical personalities who are revered by millions of people around the world. They know now that some votaries of Muhammad can go to any length to avenge the insult hurled upon their prophet. If questioning the holocaust can be made illegal then drawing caricatures or making defamatory remarks towards Muhammad can also be declared unlawful. 

I strongly condemn Paris attack that killed twelve people.


----------



## Red Spinifex

I hope the cartoons of Mohammed are widely published in the West and gain as wide a currency as possible as an act of defiance against the Islamist butchers who murdered the cartoonists!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gambit

Alienoz_TR said:


> Did you see any airplane next to Pentagon during 11 September 2001 attacks?


Buddy...In the US, we have a saying: Beating a dead horse.

This subject have been debated to death and your kind lost. Move on.


----------



## gau8av

Pakistani Exile said:


> I the point he was trying to make is that now racist idiots will use these attacks to justify their hatred for muslims while conveniently forgetting that Muslims themselves are the biggest victims of this takfiri ideology.
> 
> I salute this guy, he is the true martyr giving his life for trying to protect his country from takfiri terrorists.


sadly, yes.. this incident will drive more people to the National Front and groups like PEGIDA. I really hope there is no violence against the muslims in France or elsewhere in Europe by extreme right wing elements.


----------



## Strike X

Redhawk said:


> I hope the cartoons of Mohammed are widely published in the West and gain as wide a currency as possible as an act of defiance against the Islamist butchers who murdered the cartoonists!



drawing of holocaust should be allowed then.

if not, then double standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## halloweene

Our answer...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gambit

This is *NOT* going to be last terrorist attack, whether in France or anywhere else in Europe. No amount of politically correct politicians marching with Muslims are going to matter. The jihadists are not going to be swayed by such meaningless acts. Intelligence services *WILL* fail in their duties, no matter how hard they work. More non-Muslims civilians are going to die and when -- not if -- their fellow countrymen responds, city streets will burn and bleed. I am not being hyperbolic about this. Yrs ago on this forum, I said something like will happen and I was mocked. I do not have ESP or have a time machine. Just experience and observant about human nature. I hope am wrong, but I doubt it.

What you guys call 'radical' or 'extremism' may not be as radical or extreme as you would like us to believe, or worse, as you have deluded yourselves into believing they are not. If what is 'radical' or 'extreme' is accepted in scope and depth, then it is will no longer be 'radical' or 'extreme' but the norm. But even if it is not the norm, then at least it will be a sufficient rival to what is the norm. You want to call us 'The House of War' or Dar al-Harb ? You might want to look at your own house. It ain't peaceful, guys.



Strike X said:


> drawing of holocaust should be allowed then.
> 
> if not, then double standard.


Come to the US. You can deny the Holocaust or make cartoons of hook nosed Joos all you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Targon

European governments are overtolerant. If I was them, I would expel anyone that is discovered to be have connection with any extremist activities and organization, even if they don't commit crime. F.ck the human rights, it should have a limit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Female police officer shot dead in Montrouge, Paris | Daily Mail Online


----------



## halloweene

One of the policemen who died was a muslim named Ahmed btw.
Gambit, few months ago a high official in security matters said it's not wether there will be an attack, but when.
And there ARE drawings about the Christ in France

eg.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Red Spinifex

Strike X said:


> drawing of holocaust should be allowed then.
> 
> if not, then double standard.



Well, where I am there is no ban on satirising anything. I can't speak for France. But yes, sure satirise and mock the Holocaust, _Charlie Hebdo_ certainly did, as _Shoah Hebdo_. Draw as many hook-nosed Jews as you like, but be prepared to have Islam satirised and mocked, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

halloweene said:


> One of the policemen who died was a muslim named Ahmed btw.


Irrelevant.

This was a planned operation. Could they take into consideration there might be a fellow Muslim or a few fellow Muslims in the area ? Yes, they could, but then such a factor would hamper the speed of execution. How could they ID their fellow Muslims anyway and do it quickly ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PWFI

halloweene said:


> One of the policemen who died was a muslim named Ahmed btw.
> Gambit, few months ago a high official in security matters said it's not wether there will be an attack, but when.
> And there ARE drawings about the Christ in France
> 
> eg.


we need something like patriot act in france


----------



## Devil Soul

gau8av said:


> but he was there doing his duty to protect the French people, including the cartoonists at Charlie Hebdo, to defend the French constitution, to defend French laws which allow satire
> 
> makes him a filthy kuffar, right ?


In the eyes of those who killed the remaining 11 and those who want to TROLL/indulge inot this discussion for the sake of fun... period


----------



## psynic

Roybot said:


> Female police officer shot dead in Montrouge, Paris | Daily Mail Online



WTF, this sounds like a mini 26/11.


----------



## Joe Shearer

zxmint said:


> What came to you mind when you saw this terrible news? FREE SPEECH? Democracy? Those are politics. It's SAFETY and HUMANISM that matter the most! Why don't some western governments ban private weapons? For Freedom? Well, if that is really what majority of people's choice, then they must be aware that there is a price to pay for this kind of "freedom".




Please do not push such an obvious propaganda message; it is obnoxious. 

The weapons used in this outrage were Kalashnikovs, banned everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gau8av

CNN is now reporting that the 2 returned from Syria in the summer, looks like an ISIS attack then.


----------



## VCheng

The best response to this atrocity:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## indiatester

gau8av said:


> CNN is now reporting that the 2 returned from Syria in the summer, looks like an ISIS attack then.


That would reflect badly on French police then. If they have not sanitized people returning from conflict areas, they deserve some criticism.


----------



## halloweene

gau8av said:


> CNN is now reporting that the 2 returned from Syria in the summer, looks like an ISIS attack then.


ISIS revendicated it. CdG sailing in 7/8 days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## temujin

halloweene said:


> ISIS revendicated it. CdG sailing in 7/8 days.



Its being reported that the two are heading back to Paris in order to go down in a blaze of 'glory'..any updates?

@Gabriel92


----------



## Azizam

Jango said:


> I don't care what they do with their own religion as it is their own matter, not mine to butt into.
> 
> They can make a dick on this ISIS guy's face for all I care.
> 
> But can't put all this into the same bracket as making cartoons on Prophet PBUH.
> 
> And please spare me the definitions of satire. You aren't going anywhere with that logic.


Christians can take criticism
Hindus can take criticism
Buddhists can take criticism

So why can't muslims do the same? What's ironic is that muslims also enjoy other religions being mocked but as soon as it reaches them, it suddenly turns into a whole different story. Personally I have seen muslims who mock atheists and hindus.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## gau8av

halloweene said:


> ISIS revendicated it. CdG sailing in 7/8 days.


hi, not sure what that means.. revendicate ? Charled de Gaulle airport sailing ? 



Azizam said:


> Christians can take criticism
> Hindus can take criticism
> Buddhists can take criticism
> 
> So why can't muslims do the same? What's ironic is that muslims also enjoy other religions being mocked but as soon as it reaches them, it suddenly turns into a whole different story. Personally I have seen muslims who mock atheists and hindus.


this is true, you just have to browse some of the shit slinging troll fest threads here to see how a bunch of people totally rip on Hinduism etc but when it comes to their prophet, .. not allowed .. or the lions of ummah will bring holy retribution

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## halloweene

Charles de Gaulle Carrier.
And claimed.
Seems fugitives are more or less located and walking...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## root

halloweene said:


> ISIS revendicated it. CdG sailing in 7/8 days.


Time for France to send ground troops on Iraq to destroy ISIS and save the world.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

gambit said:


> Buddy...In the US, we have a saying: Beating a dead horse.
> 
> This subject have been debated to death and your kind lost. Move on.



They say: Osama bin Laden is sleeping with the fishes. All these twin tower plane attack, tomahawk attack on Pentagon and OBL's body under the Indian Ocean seem fishy to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

I just wanted to thank you all for the solidarity in this sad moment.
I just hope that they'll be arrested as soon as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Gabriel92 said:


> I just wanted to thank you all for the solidarity in this sad moment.
> I just hope that they'll be arrested as soon as possible.



You're welcome, mon ami @Gabriel92 . We stand with our good friends in France.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gau8av

halloweene said:


> Charles de Gaulle Carrier.
> And claimed.
> Seems fugitives are more or less located and walking...


ah, of course !

will be good to see the Rafale Ms raining death on jihadis 

I just hope the security forces can locate and neutralize them before they reach a crowded area and decide to kill as many as they can because... they're going to die and get 72 virgins in paradise for their jihad, right ?

does more kuffar killed equal more virgins and a bigger house in paradise ? @Zarvan @IbnTaymiyyah


----------



## jhungary

RIP to the dead @Gabriel92 

63 pages, Its quite amaze on still finding people trying to defend those frickin terrorist and trying to divert attention elsewhere

Well, i am not a fanof satire or stand up comedy thats insult other, like Bill Maher, but then i dont go in all gun blazing

Muslim need to know, its very hard to build your stock in the eyes of the western world, but it would be quite easy to destroy them, its very hard to change their enchanted view of Muslim being barbaric and backward, yet this kind of attack only enchance what they think was true.

Then in comes people trying to play the blame game, blame it on the west for oppressing islam, blame it on their preference, and put yourselve in denial, not realising that would only give more ammunition for the west to hate muslim and generalise muslim.

I am not saying the west is a saint, infact being Half Mexican and Half Chinese, i have see, hear, learn that how the west in general and white in particular oppressed the South American and the Chinese, but you wont see an hombre or a chinese to declare holy war on the west? Or gunning down magazine office worker in Paris?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

Moving on to the actual event and the subsequent actions by the French Police.

2 suspects have been seen near a town about 80 miles from Paris and they have reportedly gone into the woods. Massive manhunt undereway.

French police converge on small town after Paris attack suspects seen| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Jango said:


> Moving on to the actual event and the subsequent actions by the French Police.
> 
> 2 suspects have been seen near a town about 80 miles from Paris and they have reportedly gone into the woods. Massive manhunt undereway.
> 
> French police converge on small town after Paris attack suspects seen| Reuters



They have also been identified:


----------



## Gabriel92

Police


















the two terroists are spotted near Villers-Cotterêts


----------



## jhungary

@Gabriel92 

Is the juridiction stills lies in French National Police or its had handed to the Military (A.la GIGN). Not meant to be disrespect but seems like the police arent the best way to deal with these situation, especially when 2 of their were the casualty from the earlier attackn


----------



## Solomon2

Alienoz_TR said:


> Source Wiki, I suppose.
> 
> Look at the picture and say that it was caused by airplane crash, not by tomahawk.


It was caused from an airplane crash and not a Tomahawk. 

Not all airplane debris was concealed in the remains or consumed by the fireball, as the picture I linked to shows:






Nor did all the people on board F77 magically disappear into thin air. 

I suppose like Prez. Erdogan you're one of those, "you just have to believe harder" sort.


----------



## Audio




----------



## coffee_cup

First of all I want to see these terrorists caught and hanged in public. 

Second I want some answers from France, USA and other Western countries:

Why the hell they are still supporting Al-Quaida related terror outfits in Syria against Bashar ?

I am no fan of Bashar, but he is million times better than these AQ savages. I want to know the logic behind it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MarkusS

jamahir said:


> from ( Moors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia )...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and go through ( History of Islam in southern Italy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ).



The moors were crushed and wiped out like the cancer cell they were. So?


----------



## Hasbara Buster

Redhawk said:


> Solidarity with the French Republic at this time of crisis! Vive la France!




**** France! We will never forget what they have done to Libya and Syria.

Death to imperialism !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

Hasbara Buster said:


> **** France! We will never forget what they have done to Libya and Syria.
> 
> Death to imperialism !!!


I think they were actually helping the jihadis there ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

Hasbara Buster said:


> **** France! We will never forget what they have done to Libya and Syria.
> 
> Death to imperialism !!!




death to chinese imperialism in tibet and uighur lands.


----------



## jamahir

gau8av said:


> I think they were actually helping the jihadis there ?



though many french citizens had no role, the french military participated in bombarding libya from air and sea, plus they flew their prime imaging satellite over libya for target gathering, plus they were running hospital ships to treat the taliban/ikhwaan/qaeda/ntc criminals ( just like how israel and turkey do with the criminals invading syria).

and the french military have trained many of the "rebels" destined to go to libya and syria.

the dogs trained by the french/nato have come to kill them.

i am not in any sense taking away from the tragedy yesterday, just giving the truths.



MarkusS said:


> The moors were crushed and wiped out like the cancer cell they were. So?



those moors enabled the later renaissance and industrial revolution.



coffee_cup said:


> First of all I want to see these terrorists caught and hanged in public.
> 
> Second I want some answers from France, USA and other Western countries:
> 
> Why the hell they are still supporting Al-Quaida related terror outfits in Syria against Bashar ?
> 
> I am no fan of Bashar, but he is million times better than these AQ savages. I want to know the logic behind it.



good points.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gau8av

jamahir said:


> though many french citizens had no role, the french military participated in bombarding libya from air and sea, plus they flew their prime imaging satellite over libya for target gathering, plus they were running hospital ships to treat the taliban/ikhwaan/qaeda/ntc criminals ( just like how israel and turkey do with the criminals invading syria).
> 
> and the french military have trained many of the "rebels" destined to go to libya and syria.
> 
> the dogs trained by the french/nato have come to kill them.
> 
> i am not in any sense taking away from the tragedy yesterday, just giving the truths.


yeah, they played a big role in the Libyan campaign but yesterdays jihadis are not as a result of that, in fact it's the same al qaeda snakes they actually helped with their bombing that are on a murderous rampage in France now.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

rockstar08 said:


> everything is good if it stay's with in limits , even Freedom ...



Sorry, is that an argument to ask people not to make satirical cartoons or make 'offensive' statements on religious people? People don't have to suppress their freedoms, it's you who have to learn to suck it up and put up with it instead of killing people because they drew cartoons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

gau8av said:


> yeah, they played a big role in the Libyan campaign but yesterdays jihadis are not as a result of that, in fact it's the same al qaeda snakes they actually helped with their bombing that are on a murderous rampage in France now.



well, it is possible that yesterday's criminals ( edit : two of them north african origin ) got their battle experience in the libya war... many from that war are now in syria.

whether they are ikhwaan ( "muslim" brotherhood ) or qaeda or some other group is yet to be found out.


----------



## Dubious

SarthakGanguly said:


> Umm, there is a huge difference between the two dee.
> 
> For one, the anti Islamic movement(s, its plural now) is at least officially anti Fascist, though has received few bits of neo Nazi support as well.* Besides, all they want*, at least now, is to* limit Muslim immigration.* From their point of view, its a *reasonable protest*, as long as *they ask* for a murder of the Muslim population.


 Well the Nazi also started of with ALL they wanting was to get rid of the Jews ...it started with deporting them and further went to demoralize those already in the country then hyped to murder...


SarthakGanguly said:


> In fact the* Islamist radicals are making those native Muslims uneasy*, those who are integrated into European society and living for quite some time or for generations.


 That is true....But being judgmental and painting with a broad brush isnt very "civilized" ...Alot of countries went through alot like Australia and America....Many fell and let the radicals win while MANY others realized by doing so they are allowing the radicals to win and started campaigns against the radicalization of those who wanted to let the radicals win...

People say Asia is backwards calling them sheep and all...But exactly whom are they comparing with? Coz Europe proved to be in the same category!



anonymus said:


> What the fück are you talking about?
> 
> Colonialism ended three generations ago. No one, except terrorists, has seen anyone from his family murdered by West. Heck! even their parents have not seen anyone from their family murdered by West.



Taking *2 scenario as 1 is rather silly*! I cant believe I have to spoon feed each Indian on this forum! Dont you people EVER use your brains to analyze?



Akheilos said:


> That is what caused all this shit to happen! The West TRULY did a wrong when they *were *colonizers...They *AGAIN *did a wrong when they thought redemption was* allowing unscreened members of their colonies in*...They *AGAIN *did another wrong when these unscreened members' were treated with racism hence making them back into a corner of their own people and let them do whatever they want as long as they dont cause chaos...when oppress soo much it bounces back in some form...





Akheilos said:


> West call the *Whites who do wrong as psychology* *cases *wonder when this privilege will be addressed *to others who are also "sick"* coz they saw their own family and people being murdered in front of them and as redemption seeking nation they were given a free ticket in...what do you expect to come out of that movie script?* Be honest to yourself for once!*






anonymus said:


> Apology for terrorism at it's finest.


 Ignorance is a bliss pointing out the obvious is not "apology"

If pointing out is an apology go strangle an analyst! 

It is rather disgusting how you people and your minds work....Instead of analyzing all you can see are 2 paths for or against and not a 3rd one where one analyzes and tries to solve what went wrong!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rasengan

> I cant believe I have to spoon feed each Indian on this forum! Dont you people EVER use your brains to analyze?



The Chinese have one famous old saying "People with no brain have no cure".


----------



## halloweene

> the french military have trained many of the "rebels" destined to go to libya and syria.



Lets be factual. Fact one : Any clue about that? I beg you 



jhungary said:


> @Gabriel92
> 
> Is the juridiction stills lies in French National Police or its had handed to the Military (A.la GIGN). Not meant to be disrespect but seems like the police arent the best way to deal with these situation, especially when 2 of their were the casualty from the earlier attackn



RAID/GIPN is more or less similar according to juridictions. They very regularly trian together. For example, when GIGN assaulted a plane in MArseilles, GIPN was ready to do the same in case the plane would have landed in PAris. But tbh it is their first joint operation. Like in US for example you may have a joint SWAT/SEAL ops.
Important thing to notice is that GIGN are military, but also police officers. They are not part of Special Forces. SFs were consulted until late last nite (trust me) but twisting law is impossible: military forces except gendarmerie (which are also policeman) are not allowed to intevene on french terrritory. Historicla debt from war in Algeria.
Atm they are located in a 20x10 Kms zone, without any car. 
I must insist in the large presence of muslims or muslim originated men and women in the peaceful spontaneous massive protests. 
Accidentally i went to the shop, located in a fairly bad area. There were many young arab typed young men, some of them i know have been in jail for violence/weed deal etc. Usually quite incivil persons strongly looking at you in order for you to realize you are on THEIR territory.
Well the most common word i heard about the djihadists is "connards" (jerks)
In one way, these djihadists (notice i didn't say muslims) wanted to kneel France, they just reached the opposite effect.

Place de la République tonight in Paris. Peaceful protests ppl drop candles or pens...







And the real protest is awaited for sunday...
I am rarely proud of my country, but tonight i am!


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Syria condemns the terrorist attack on Charlie Hebdo magazine in Paris*

Syria strongly condemned the terrorist attack on Charlie Hebdo magazine in Paris which left a number of people dead and extended heartfelt condolences to the families of the victims and their colleagues.

An official source at the Foreign and Expatriates Ministry said, in a statement to SANA on Thursday, this terrorist act clearly shows the dangers of the outbreak of extremist terrorism which poses a threat to the stability and security of the world as a whole.

The source underlined the need for a serious policies that lead to collaboration of all efforts to eliminate the epidemic of terrorism.

“Syria has repeatedly warned of the dangers of supporting terrorism, especially that targeted Syria and the region, and warned that this terrorism will fall back on its supporters as events and threats, and that (terrorism) affected more than a European city confirms deficiency of the European policies and its responsibility for the bloodshed in Syria,” the source said.

“Syria, which is firmly combating extremist, terrorism and the best of its people fell victims of the terrorism coming from abroad, renews its call for correcting the wrong policies and commitment to combating all forms of terrorism according to International legitimacy, the latest of which were UN Security Council resolutions NOs. 2170 and 2178 and accountability of countries which have been providing all kinds of support to the terrorist groups” the source added.

Earlier Wednesday, 12 people were killed, including two policemen, and others were wounded in a terrorist attack on the French magazine Charlie Hebdo in Paris.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

President Abbas condemns Paris 'terror' attack | Maan News Agency

BETHLEHEM (Ma'an) -- Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas on Wednesday condemned a "terror attack" on a Paris satirical magazine that left at least 12 dead.

The president said in a telegram addressed to French President Francois Hollande that Palestine "strongly condemned and deplored the heinous crime that is in contradiction of religion and morality."

The president also offered "sincere condolences" to the French people and the families of the victims, as well his hope for a "speedy recovery" for the injured and "patience and strength" for their families.

......................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jhungary

halloweene said:


> Lets be factual. Fact one : Any clue about that? I beg you
> 
> 
> 
> RAID/GIPN is more or less similar according to juridictions. They very regularly trian together. For example, when GIGN assaulted a plane in MArseilles, GIPN was ready to do the same in case the plane would have landed in PAris. But tbh it is their first joint operation. Like in US for example you may have a joint SWAT/SEAL ops.
> Important thing to notice is that GIGN are military, but also police officers. They are not part of Special Forces. SFs were consulted until late last nite (trust me) but twisting law is impossible: military forces except gendarmerie (which are also policeman) are not allowed to intevene on french terrritory. Historicla debt from war in Algeria.
> Atm they are located in a 20x10 Kms zone, without any car.
> I must insist in the large presence of muslims or muslim originated men and women in the peaceful spontaneous massive protests.
> Accidentally i went to the shop, located in a fairly bad area. There were many young arab typed young men, some of them i know have been in jail for violence/weed deal etc. Usually quite incivil persons strongly looking at you in order for you to realize you are on THEIR territory.
> Well the most common word i heard about the djihadists is "connards" (jerks)
> In one way, these djihadists (notice i didn't say muslims) wanted to kneel France, they just reached the opposite effect.
> 
> Place de la République tonight in Paris. Peaceful protests ppl drop candles or pens...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the real protest is awaited for sunday...
> I am rarely proud of my country, but tonight i am!



Well, you will never see a swat/seal joint operation.

US constitution does not allow member of the US military to operate within the US, unless a general martial law was or a state of war existed. We do allow our national guard (US militia) to operate within US and they do have 2 Special Force company.

Generally speaking, Delta and Seal usually consulted but not act on in the US in any terrorist attack. And the fact that we have enough Alaphet agency to try and take the lead FBI, ATF, LOCAL LEA, DHS, DEA and if the military also throw their hats in, then i think nothing can be done as it would become very complicated

Interesting to know GIGN is also police officer, so they are like the SF branch of our NG? I did work with some Armee de la terra SF in afghanistan and they never tell me anything..

good to know they are cornered, hope u guys capture the bastard s soon


----------



## F-22Raptor

It's being reported that one of the suspects trained with Al Qaeda in Yemen. Both of the suspects were on the US no fly list. Clearly, there was an intelligence failure here.


----------



## MarkusS

jamahir said:


> though many french citizens had no role, the french military participated in bombarding libya from air and sea, plus they flew their prime imaging satellite over libya for target gathering, plus they were running hospital ships to treat the taliban/ikhwaan/qaeda/ntc criminals ( just like how israel and turkey do with the criminals invading syria).
> 
> and the french military have trained many of the "rebels" destined to go to libya and syria.
> 
> the dogs trained by the french/nato have come to kill them.
> 
> i am not in any sense taking away from the tragedy yesterday, just giving the truths.
> 
> 
> 
> those moors enabled the later renaissance and industrial revolution.
> 
> 
> 
> good points.



the moors enabled nothing. They were medival barbars who poisoned sicily with their presence and were removed like any other threats.


----------



## RescueRanger

MarkusS said:


> the moors enabled nothing. They were medival barbars who poisoned sicily with their presence and were removed like any other threats.


First decide if your Italian, German, French or what... Regarding the moors and their influence:
Moors in Spain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acid rain

gambit said:


> This is *NOT* going to be last terrorist attack, whether in France or anywhere else in Europe. No amount of politically correct politicians marching with Muslims are going to matter. The jihadists are not going to be swayed by such meaningless acts. Intelligence services *WILL* fail in their duties, no matter how hard they work. More non-Muslims civilians are going to die and when -- not if -- their fellow countrymen responds, city streets will burn and bleed. I am not being hyperbolic about this. Yrs ago on this forum, I said something like will happen and I was mocked. I do not have ESP or have a time machine. Just experience and observant about human nature. I hope am wrong, but I doubt it.
> 
> What you guys call 'radical' or 'extremism' may not be as radical or extreme as you would like us to believe, or worse, as you have deluded yourselves into believing they are not. If what is 'radical' or 'extreme' is accepted in scope and depth, then it is will no longer be 'radical' or 'extreme' but the norm. But even if it is not the norm, then at least it will be a sufficient rival to what is the norm. You want to call us 'The House of War' or Dar al-Harb ? You might want to look at your own house. It ain't peaceful, guys.
> 
> 
> Come to the US. You can deny the Holocaust or make cartoons of hook nosed Joos all you want.



You are right - these are remorseless sob's.

BtW, Dar al harb, if I am not wrong means the place that Islam needs to conquer and turn Islamic by using jihad-


----------



## MarkusS

RescueRanger said:


> First decide if your Italian, German, French or what... Regarding the moors and their influence:
> Moors in Spain



Moors got crushed in europe for reasons, wiped out, exterminated and send into oblivion. Thanks Isabella. You know what the plate on her tomb says? Isabella of castille! destroyer of the mohamedan sect.


----------



## RescueRanger

MarkusS said:


> Moors got crushed in europe for reasons, wiped out, exterminated and send into oblivion. Thanks Isabella. You know what the plate on her tomb says? Isabella of castille! destroyer of the mohamedan sect.


Rofl, so now your Spanish too. Wow!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

MarkusS said:


> Moors got crushed in europe for reasons, wiped out, exterminated and send into oblivion. Thanks Isabella. You know what the plate on her tomb says? Isabella of castille! destroyer of the mohamedan sect.



and what is said on tombs of the conquistadors??


----------



## RescueRanger

jamahir said:


> and what is said on tombs of the conquistadors??


Ignore him, clearly someone fancies themselves as El Cid 2.0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

MarkusS said:


> the moors enabled nothing. They were medival barbars who poisoned sicily with their presence and were removed like any other threats.



those "barbars" brought a different aesthetics among other things...
























halloweene said:


> Atm they are located in a 20x10 Kms zone, without any car.



any new information at this hour??



halloweene said:


> I must insist in the large presence of muslims or muslim originated men and women in the peaceful spontaneous massive protests.
> Accidentally i went to the shop, located in a fairly bad area. There were many young arab typed young men, some of them i know have been in jail for violence/weed deal etc. Usually quite incivil persons strongly looking at you in order for you to realize you are on THEIR territory.



failure of proper social planning in france... you should move towards socialism.



halloweene said:


> Well the most common word i heard about the djihadists is "connards" (jerks)



yes, they are that.



halloweene said:


> Lets be factual. Fact one : Any clue about that? I beg you



come on... what will you demand next... proof that france airforce wasn't bombing gaddafi's compound in 2011?? or proof that belgian commandos weren't in libya??


----------



## Rasengan

> Moors got crushed in europe for reasons, wiped out, exterminated and send into oblivion. Thanks Isabella. You know what the plate on her tomb says? Isabella of castille! destroyer of the mohamedan sect.



I can sense a touch of fear and uncertainty in you Markus. This must be because your kind is becoming a minority across Europe. The Moors indeed were crushed in Europe, although in the 21st century Islam has arrived back much stronger. The beautiful aspect about this phenomena is that more conversions are taking place across Europe and you kind will be nothing more than a speck on the continent. France has a 10% Muslim population..in the coming decades this will rise rapidly....does this give you nightmares when you go sleep...too bad...this is reality..because true Islam is not spread by the sword, but through reasoning and respect of other cultures.


----------



## gau8av




----------



## MarkusS

RescueRanger said:


> Rofl, so now your Spanish too. Wow!




I´m european. Someone posted about moors on sicily. Last time a check sicily was part of my country. So crawl back under your rock.



jamahir said:


> and what is said on tombs of the conquistadors??



They ended the maya and aztec tyranny. No ripped out hearts anymore.


----------



## RescueRanger

MarkusS said:


> So crawl back under your rock.


----------



## ranjeet

Another shooting incident in Paris, gunman has 4-5 hostages.


----------



## Falcon29

ranjeet said:


> Another shooting incident in Paris, gunman has 4-5 hostages.



There isn't shooting incident. A separate gunmen(identtty and motive unclear) has taken one person hostage. 

The suspects in this attack are surrounded near building.


----------



## ranjeet

Falcon29 said:


> There isn't shooting incident. A separate gunmen(identtty and motive unclear) has taken one person hostage.
> 
> The suspects in this attack are surrounded near building.


I know, I didn't wanted to start a new thread so posted it here.


----------



## Falcon29

ranjeet said:


> I know, I didn't wanted to start a new thread so posted it here.



Yes but there aren't 5 hostages. Media is reporting one.


----------



## ranjeet

Falcon29 said:


> Yes but there aren't 5 hostages. Media is reporting one.


here media is reporting 1 injured 5 hostages. You might be talking about those 2 guys involved in the first attack.


----------



## Screambowl

Looks like sleeper cell has been activated. It was told by NSA Doval 1 year back in some conference that AQ/IS has infiltrated and created jehadi elements in influential cities and whenever the order is there they do such things.


----------



## RescueRanger

ranjeet said:


> here media is reporting 1 injured 5 hostages. You might be talking about those 2 guys involved in the first attack.



Confirmed Reuters ticker confirms 5 hostages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eurock

two different incidents. 
90000 policemen are active..


----------



## RescueRanger

Screambowl said:


> Looks like sleeper cell has been activated. It was told by NSA Doval 1 year back in some conference that AQ/IS has infiltrated and created jehadi elements in influential cities and whenever the order is there they do such things.



Nope they were 3 guys the police were looking for 2 form the magazine office and 1 who shot the police woman, this is the third.


----------



## MarkusS

I hope this ends without any more blood shed. This must be a fest for Marine le Pen.


----------



## Screambowl

Another gunman takes 'at least' five hostage in 'kosher' grocery in Paris - and police fear it is the same gunman who shot dead policewoman yesterday

Read more: Another gunman takes hostage in kosher grocery in Paris | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## jaunty

There are two different hostage situations now.


----------



## Screambowl

RescueRanger said:


> Nope they were 3 guys the police were looking for 2 form the magazine office and 1 who shot the police woman, this is the third.


what? so you think they are not jehadi elements?


----------



## BDforever

1 terrorist trained in yemen and work for Al-Qaeda and two of them were in security force


----------



## ranjeet

RescueRanger said:


> Nope they were 3 guys the police were looking for 2 form the magazine office and 1 who shot the police woman, this is the third.


Some channels were saying third incident include the one who shot the police woman yesterday.


----------



## RescueRanger

Screambowl said:


> what? so you think they are not jehadi elements?


Did you READ my post! Did i say they are not part of the same group? :/



ranjeet said:


> Some channels were saying third incident include the one who shot the police woman yesterday.



This is what I have from my friend in the Press, that's what I am going off anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

RescueRanger said:


> Did you READ my post! Did i say they are not part of the same group? :/
> .


Okay I get it, apologies any ways.. well they are from AQ as reports are coming. So NSA Doval was right in that case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Screambowl said:


> Okay I get it, apologies any ways.. well they are from AQ as reports are coming. So NSA Doval was right in that case.



This is what happens when you don't keep an eye on people entering and leaving your border. even a poor country Like Pakistan uses IBMS software and stores bio metric data including fingerprint and retina scan of people embarking and disembarking at airports. 

It is very important that western countries keep an eye on their citizens and their movement.


----------



## Screambowl

RescueRanger said:


> This is what happens when you don't keep an eye on people entering and leaving your border. even a poor country Like Pakistan uses IBMS software and stores bio metric data including fingerprint and retina scan of people embarking and disembarking at airports.
> 
> It is very important that western countries keep an eye on their citizens and their movement.


what about those who are born there? they will be least marked


----------



## RescueRanger

Screambowl said:


> what about those who are born there? they will be least marked



Nope, in the US and UK anyone regardless if they are white, black, brown yellow or blue. If you travel to high risk countries you become flagged, when you return you are interviewed by Immigration and Airport Police, the interview can be a brief chat before you leave or a full interview in a interview room with a recording of the conversation. Depends on your threat / risk level.

The problem is that the Intelligence services in the west don't have the resources to track "at risk", flagged" and "Persons of Interest" at the same time. This can only be done if Europe were to make a regional intelligence sharing system like SABRE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

RescueRanger said:


> Nope, in the US and UK anyone regardless if they are white, black, brown yellow or blue. If you travel to high risk countries you become flagged, when you return you are interviewed by Immigration and Airport Police, the interview can be a brief chat before you leave or a full interview in a interview room with a recording of the conversation. Depends on your threat / risk level.
> 
> The problem is that the Intelligence services in the west don't have the resources to track "at risk", flagged" and "Persons of Interest" at the same time. This can only be done if Europe were to make a regional intelligence sharing system like SABRE.



Now they will implement. But how far this will be a success, if some one is trained that way to face the interrogation then? Or This will not stop the brainwashing which is a major factor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Screambowl said:


> Now they will implement. But how far this will be a success, if some one is trained that way to face the interrogation then? Or This will not stop the brainwashing which is a major factor.



To stop brainwashing you will need the local Muslim community to cooperate with the government and police to report any miscreants, or extremists elements in their community. Government of Pakistan has already launched something like this:


----------



## Rohit Sharma

WAJsal said:


> RIP



Is there a Bollywood connect to Dawood's Dubai deals?
Catch the NewsMobile EXCLUSIVE tonight at 9pm on Aaj Tak.


----------



## Screambowl

RescueRanger said:


> To stop brainwashing you will need the local Muslim community to cooperate with the government and police to report any miscreants, or extremists elements in their community. Government of Pakistan has already launched something like this:


But in return Taliban has also started their propaganda on youtube etc with 'Daleels', AQ would have similar PSYWAR tactics. Looks like these people are not concerned about their livelihoods.. A debate on France24, some one said it is the repercussion of french strikes on Libya.


----------



## RescueRanger

Screambowl said:


> But in return Taliban has also started their propaganda on youtube etc with 'Daleels', AQ would have similar PSYWAR tactics. Looks like these people are not concerned about their livelihoods.. A debate on France24, some one said it is the repercussion of french strikes on Libya.



Don't worry about AQN, TTP, ISIS their message appeals to a very, very, very small percent of the population. It is our duty as muslims to bring those 0.01% out of the darkness into the the light:

If you have some time to spare, please see this video. This is a true story of how the radicals work their wicked mind games on young minds:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Rohit Sharma said:


> Is there a Bollywood connect to Dawood's Dubai deals?
> Catch the NewsMobile EXCLUSIVE tonight at 9pm on Aaj Tak.


WTH


----------



## RescueRanger

Third incident reported next to the Eiffel Tower in Paris. Only Ticker tape, * Note confirmed as yet


----------



## Gabriel92

BREAKING : The GIGN launched the assault were the terrorists that killed 12 persons are entrenched !


----------



## jamahir

Gabriel92 said:


> BREAKING : The GIGN launched the assault were the terrorists that killed 12 persons are entrenched !



which place is this??


----------



## Gabriel92

jamahir said:


> which place is this??



In Damartin en Goële.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Gabriel92 said:


> BREAKING : The GIGN launched the assault were the terrorists that killed 12 persons are entrenched !



Salute to the French security forces! 
Time to send those pigs to hell

I hope that there wont be any more civilian and police/military casualties...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Gabriel92 said:


> In Damartin en Goële.



is this place a tourism place or commercial or residential or government or offices??


----------



## Gabriel92

jamahir said:


> is this place a tourism place or commercial or residential or government or offices??



Residential.

EDIT : The terrorists have been killed !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

Gabriel92 said:


> Residential.
> 
> EDIT : The terrorists have been killed !



bad that they couldn't be taken alive.


----------



## Schutz

Fantastic, now leave them side by side with pigs carcasses in an open field and broadcast it on TV to let the world know the fate of scum.


----------



## jaunty

It's over, all terrorists have been killed.


----------



## ranjeet

Gabriel92 said:


> Residential.
> 
> EDIT : The terrorists have been killed !


Good riddance, good job GIGN 
hows the other hostage situation?


----------



## Soumitra

*Gunshots and explosions heard at Dammartin*
Rounds of gunfire and several explosions are being reported from Dammartin-en-Goele where the two suspectes have been holed up. The gunfire came minutes after armed counter-terror officers were seen traveling towards the building.


----------



## Gabriel92

ranjeet said:


> Good riddance, good job GIGN
> hows the other hostage situation?



The hostages have been libered and the man killed.
Sadly,2 men of the RAID are injured during the raid in Vincennes (one in the leg,other seriously) hope they'll get well soon!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Gabriel92 said:


> The hostages has been libered and the man killed.
> Sadly,2 men of the RAID are injured during the raid in Vincennes (one in the leg,other seriously) hope they'll get well soon!


I hope the injured get well soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

The two terrorists have been killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

According to AFP Charlie Hebdo suspects came out firing on security forces.


----------



## F-22Raptor

Apparently the lone gunman knew the two brothers? I hope there is not some wider terror cell at play here.


----------



## Gabriel92

So :

-Exchange of fire with the terrorists,they have been killed.
-During the assault,1 member of the GIGN has been injured,but his situation is good.


----------



## anonymus

Gabriel92 said:


> The hostages have been libered and the man killed.
> Sadly,2 men of the RAID are injured during the raid in Vincennes (one in the leg,other seriously) hope they'll get well soon!




I think doing to terrorist what Count Vald III Dracul did to Turks would send a good message to Islamic terrorists.

What say you @flamer84 .?


----------



## Koovie

Very nicely done by the security forces! 

Two sites almost cleared simultaneously in a surgical way.... hope those jihadi scum suffered as much as possible..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

rats neutralized !


----------



## F-22Raptor

French media reporting that some of the hostages were killed.


----------



## gau8av

F-22Raptor said:


> French media reporting that some of the hostages were killed.


yeah, some at the supermarket were killed.. RIP


----------



## Koovie

Damn... read that hostages have been killed  

This is so fukced up ... IDK what to say now...


----------



## Gabriel92

Koovie said:


> Damn... read that hostages have been killed
> 
> This is so fukced up ... IDK what to say now...



4 hostages.


----------



## Solomon2

Gabriel92 said:


> 4 hostages.


No wonder emigration of Jews from France to Israel has reached record levels. Jews know they don't have to do anything to be the object of hatred. A lesson for U.S. elected officials: a society or government which condones Jew-hatred abroad shouldn't be surprised that Jews and others become victims of hatred at home.


----------



## al-Hasani

Solomon2 said:


> No wonder emigration of Jews from France to Israel has reached record levels. Jews know they don't have to do anything to be the object of hatred. A lesson for U.S. elected officials: a society or government which condones Jew-hatred abroad shouldn't be surprised that Jews and others become victims of hatred at home.



Zionist policies and massacres of Palestinians that had nothing to do with Holocaust and the century long oppression of Jews in Europe might have something to do with a few lone lunatics attacking Jews outside of Israel every 10 years or so. You probably never thought that long.

In French media there is talk of those 3 terrorists having ties with each other and being part of the same Al-Qaeda cell in France. The Algerian intelligence service apparently new about the cell. Talk about them receiving training in Algeria with AQIM and with AQAP in mountainous areas of Yemen. One of the terrorists was also jailed previously. Seems like the intelligence service was partially at fault. Those 4 terrorists seemed like ticking time bombs.

Anyway very good that they have been taken care of although it seems that the operation is still ongoing.

Although this attack seems to have achieved exactly what the terrorists wanted as explained below;


----------



## Gabriel92

al-Hasani said:


> Anyway very good that they have been taken care of although it seems that the operation is still ongoing.



The assault ended,like this in Paris.


----------



## F-22Raptor

They are also searching for a woman involved with the supermarket terrorist.


----------



## al-Hasani

Gabriel92 said:


> The assault ended,like this in Paris.



I meant that they are still searching for the girlfriend/wife of Amedy Coulibaly. Another well-known extremist in France once imprisoned.





FRANCE - En direct : fin des deux prises d'otages, les frères Kouachi tués, plusieurs otages libérés - France 24


----------



## Solomon2

al-Hasani said:


> Zionist policies and massacres of Palestinians -


You're in la-la-land. You are intelligent and informed enough to know the falsity of these assertions. Shame!



> ...One of the terrorists was also jailed previously. Seems like the intelligence service was partially at fault. Those 4 terrorists seemed like ticking time bombs.


Not at all. It's just that seeking to kill Americans in Iraq (Iraq was liberated from Saddam over France's opposition) and Zionists everywhere isn't seen by the French as much of a crime.


----------



## Gabriel92

al-Hasani said:


> I meant that they are still searching for the girlfriend/wife of Amedy Coulibaly. Another well-known extremist in France once imprisoned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRANCE - En direct : fin des deux prises d'otages, les frères Kouachi tués, plusieurs otages libérés - France 24



It seems that,that she was killed during the assault,but this isn't official.


----------



## SenLin

RIP all my fallen Judeo-Christian brothers & sisters.
To the dead peaceful ones: Jahannam is waiting for you*.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Solomon2 said:


> You're in la-la-land. You are intelligent and informed enough to know the falsity of these assertions. Shame!
> 
> Not at all. It's just that seeking to kill Americans and Zionists isn't seen by the French as much of a crime.



The Israeli-Palestinian conflict is the Mother of all Conflicts and the Jihadists use this conflict as their raison d'être. Denying that is simply looking away. This is why Jews were specifically targeted and not for instance Sikhs or Hindus.

Zionist crimes in Palestine add fuel to the agenda of the Jihadists. Just like failed American policies in the Muslim world added fuel to the anti-American sentiments.

Nonsense. Jews get favorable treatment in the West. Every small attack or seemingly anti-Jewish action is blown into proportion and gets much more media publicity than attacks on any other community.

If you criticize the policies of the Israel regime vis-a-vis Palestine you risk being labelled as a anti-Semitic individual no matter how well-deserved your criticism is.

This is due to the legacy of the Holocaust in the European mind obviously.

Anyway this has nothing to do with the topic but your comment was ridiculous given the ground realities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

al-Hasani said:


> The Israeli-Palestinian conflict is the Mother of all Conflicts -


Clearly it's the failure to endorse and celebrate Israel that's at the root of it all. If you did that jihadists would be robbed of all moral force, yes? But you wallow in and promote anti-Zionist falsehoods to stuff Muslim egos better and distract from the criminality of Muslim-led regimes.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jaanbaz

Finally its over. I stand by French people. I pray that the dead may rest in peace and the injured recover quickly. France must now start a full out war against extremism.


----------



## al-Hasani

@Solomon2

It seems that you prefer to live in your "Israel is the epitome of human dignity and Jews were always and will always be innocent lambs" fantasy land, cousin.

What I wrote is a fact though. You can choose to deny it or not. Not my business.

Having said that then I stand by the innocent Jews and other victims of senseless terror regardless of their religion, ethnicity, skin color, ideology etc. The lunatics did not spear a "fellow Muslim". They never do as their actions in the ME and elsewhere are a living example of. 98% of all the victims are Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

RIP victims of yet another terrorist act



Syrian Lion said:


> BREAKING NEWS



reminds me of this verse in holy quran :

"و مکرو و مکرالله والله خیر الماکرین"

54. And they planned and Allah (also) planned, and Allah is the best of planners.
the french govt. who supports the same terrorists in other places like in syria should be held accountable .

french people should stop changing their avatars to "je suis charlie" {being hostile to others won't solve anything} and wonder what their govt. is doing .

you don't get to kill innocents indirectly in other countries by supporting some fanatics and just lay down there feeling all safe .

there is a god above and he is the mightiest of all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

al-Hasani said:


> What I wrote is a fact though. You can choose to deny it or not. Not my business.


It's the business of Pakistanis to know that you aren't an honest broker and don't have their best interests in heart as you are more interested in pride than truth and peace with justice.


----------



## jaunty

I hope that Charlie Hebdo does not stop publishing such cartoons. Otherwise it would be a victory to the terrorists.


----------



## al-Hasani

Solomon2 said:


> It's the business of Pakistanis to know that you aren't an honest broker and don't have their best interests in heart as you are more interested in pride than truth and peace with justice.



You are one special fellow, are you not? Your post makes absolutely no sense as usual.

What I wrote is common knowledge. You can pretend otherwise.

I have feet in both camps (ME and Europe) as you already know so you can talk about agenda all you want and leave it you know where!

Maybe read my post number 162 in this very thread the same day this attack started. Or my post in this thread below;

Islamophobia is becoming more acceptable | Page 7

I don't have to appease a hypocrite like you or "prove myself".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

jaunty said:


> I hope that Charlie Hebdo does not stop publishing such cartoons. Otherwise it would be a victory to the terrorists.



They said they won't !
The next Charlie Hebdo will be disponible on Wednesday of the next week!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Solomon2

'The exodus of Jews, as many times in the past, is the first harbinger'
*Sharansky: Paris massacre shows time running out for Europe*
We’re not building our immigration strategy on tragic events, Jewish Agency chief says, but on the fact that European Jews are increasingly uncomfortable
BY RAPHAEL AHREN January 8, 2015, 10:31 pm


​
*O*n the day after Islamist terrorists massacred 12 people in the heart of Paris, committing what some called France’s 9/11, Jewish Agency head Natan Sharansky resisted the temptation to use the tragedy to push for upped immigration to Israel from an increasingly dangerous France.

“We’re not building our aliyah strategy on tragic events. We’re building it on the fact that there is this place in the world called Europe, where Jews are feeling increasingly uncomfortable,” he said Thursday.

Sharansky predicted more than 10,000 French Jews will move to Israel in the course of 2015 — breaking 2014’s record number of 7,000 new Francophone immigrants — amid a reported uptick in anti-Semitic incidents there and across Europe.

“We have to make sure that Israel is very attractive choice for them. And that’s already happening,” said Sharansky the former Soviet Prisoner of Zion who was finally allowed to come to Israel in 1986.

Over the next two decades, indeed, he expects some 250,000 immigrants from France — a sizable portion of Europe’s largest Jewish community, which according to various counts numbers between 600,000 and 1 million.

While Sharansky, whose agency is a quasi-governmental institution with widespread responsibilities for immigration and absorption, said the attack on the Charlie Hebdo satirical magazine wouldn’t impact Jewish immigration numbers, he did see it as a wake up call that the very essence of a free Europe is a stake.

France can only be saved from the depths of violence and terror if authorities make some dramatic changes to the way they deal with Muslim immigration, he said, shedding political correctness in favor of candor.

*“This particular tragedy is a very tragic and powerful reminder for Europe that the time is running out for them — not for European Jews,” *Sharansky said, adding that European Jewry’s exodus from the continent is a work that has been in process for several years already. But* non-Jewish Europeans should take note and act before it’s too late, he warned.*




Police officers and firefighters gather in front of the offices of the French satirical newspaper Charlie Hebdo in Paris on January 7, 2015, after armed gunmen stormed the offices leaving 12 dead. (Photo credit: AFP/ PHILIPPE DUPEYRAT)

*“If France and the other Western nations will not fight quickly and strongly for reestablishing the civilization of liberal nations, Europe is in danger,” he said. “The exodus of Jews, as many times in the past, is the first harbinger, a warning of where it goes.”*

In the aftermath of the attack, the world is likely focus on how to catch and punish the presumed perpetrators — chiefly among them Cherif and Said Kouachi, two French-born brothers of Algerian descent.

But Sharansky, a former Knesset member and government minister, also called on Paris to grapple with how it can act to stop young Frenchmen from becoming radicalized and turning to terrorism.

France has to make a clear decision to abandon cultural relativism and accept that human rights are an absolute value

People must realize that the problem is the belief that all cultures are equal and that France can allow Muslim immigrants to continue adhering to their archaic traditions while refusing to accept the country’s liberal values, he said. “Events like these give an opportunity to think, to make some very dramatic decisions,” Sharansky said.

He blamed the country’s conscious and intentional decision to embrace “policies of post-nationalism, post-modernism and multi-culturalism,” which undermined the liberty and freedom of speech enshrined by the French Revolution. “It was an ideological decision of this post-modern Europe, that all cultures have the same values and therefore we cannot demand from them to change, to betray their culture for the sake of ours.”

Large parts of France’s huge Muslim immigrant community don’t feel loyal to the liberal values of society, he asserted, and this idea is trickling into French schools. “There are many schools where teachers can not only not mention the Holocaust, but not teach the values of the French Revolution, because parents insists kids are to be brought up with a different ideology,” he said.

More than bolstering security or passing new legislation, France has to make a clear decision to abandon cultural relativism and accept that human rights are an absolute value, Sharansky argued. “And if for them religion is more important than human rights, who are we to demand from them to be different? That was one of the basic axioms of multiculturalism, which created inside the society of a proud liberal nation a society of people who believe they can really challenge freedom of speech by terror,” he said.

France’s error was to give citizenship to millions without demanding that they share French values, and it made this mistake because it was believes that values are something relative, Sharansky continued.




Cherif and Said Kouachi, two of three suspects in the deadly Paris attack on the Charlie Hebdo offices that killed 12 people on Wednesday January 7, 2015. (Screenshot/French police)

*The French stance ought to be that “if you want to become a citizen of France you should have to accept that the culture that you will live in is the culture of human rights and liberty. And if you don’t want this, if you say, ‘Sorry, but my culture is that of the Koran,’ then you can be the citizen of some other country.”*

*The United States, noted Sharansky, has absorbed more Muslims than Europe but doesn’t have the same problem of integration, because the Americans ascertain that immigrants adopt American values.* “The French should go back to the principles of the French Revolution, of a liberal national state.”

It will be more difficult now to deal with problematic immigrants who have already obtained French citizenship, he said. But the authorities might be able to expel those who actively fight the values of the Republic. Certainly schools, mosques and institutions that preach the rejection of France’s liberal values should be closed, he insisted.

Banning the burqa — a garment covering the whole body, worn by some Muslim women — or restricting the number of immigrants entering the country will not do the trick, Sharansky said. In fact, he defended people’s right to wear whatever they want, and was much more concerned with the obligation that people respect society’s fundamental values such as freedom of speech and religious pluralism.

“*You cannot interpret very archaic traditions of the society from which you came, to take the lives of members of your community*. That issue is far more important than how they’re dressed.”




A vendor sets up his stall on the first day of the 30th Annual Meeting of France’s Muslims, at Le Bourget, Europe’s largest and most popular Muslim convention on the fringes of the Parisian suburb of Le Bourget. (AP Photo/Remy de la Mauviniere)

France’s devaluation of the nation state has also contributed to the country’s increasing hostility toward Zionism and Israel, and thus indirectly boosts aliyah, Sharansky went on. “It’s not only because specific aspects of [French foreign] policy, [including] the very idea of a national state, are viewed as something [that belongs to] the past. Nationalism leads to wars, according to this post-modern thinking, that’s why a new world without nationalities and without religious and national identities was created to try to avoid war. The proponents of such thinking believe this to be real progress and consider the Jews’ desire to create their own state to be backward. “The idea of Israel as a Jewish national state becomes less and less popular in liberal France,” he said.

Assimilated Jews can live comfortably and without fear in France [S2 note: remember this was written yesterday], he continued. But for those who don’t want to assimilate, Israel is extremely important. Being confronted with this post-nationalism almost everywhere they go makes their lives more complicated. These are the Jews who are making aliyah in large numbers, Sharansky said.

“Those French Jews are coming because they didn’t want to be assimilated. For them it’s so comfortable [once they come to Israel] that they don’t have to be concerned every day about whether their children will be part of Jewish culture and history. It’s a big relief for them.”


Read more: Sharansky: Paris massacre shows time running out for Europe | The Times of Israel Sharansky: Paris massacre shows time running out for Europe | The Times of Israel
Follow us: @timesofisrael on Twitter | timesofisrael on Facebook


----------



## jaunty

Gabriel92 said:


> They said they won't !
> The next Charlie Hebdo will be disponible on Wednesday of the next week!



What happened to the GF of the supermarket terrorist? Is she dead too?


----------



## Solomon2

al-Hasani said:


> What I wrote is common knowledge. You can pretend otherwise.


I know it's common for millions of people to be wrong in their "common knowledge". Just look at the millions around the world who believe Jews put blood in their passover matzos. It's the sort of "common knowledge" that every Jew knows is 100% wrong and libelous and that hardly any Muslims bother to correct because - what, exactly?


----------



## Audio



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

jaunty said:


> What happened to the GF of the supermarket terrorist? Is she dead too?



We don't know yet if the 4th victim is her.
But this is possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553615172586438656
now.. what? another hostage crisis?


----------



## Audio

Solomon2 said:


> ​*The United States, noted Sharansky, has absorbed more Muslims than Europe but doesn’t have the same problem of integration*



BS on more numbers.

BS also on narrative, when you have lefty Jews from USA (Barbara something) trying to hammer the message home how without multiculturalism Europe is dead. She is member of PAIDEIA, a Jewish think tank in Sweden arguing for increased immigration.
Her video is on Youtube, doesn't help much in shaping public opinion in regards to Jews.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Breaking: Four hostages dead after raid on grocery store in eastern Paris, police sources say


----------



## gau8av

Devil Soul said:


> Breaking: Four hostages dead after raid on grocery store in eastern Paris, police sources say


what


----------



## Devil Soul

gau8av said:


> what


*Charlie Hebdo: French Police Kill Three Gunmen*

Police killed three gunmen who rampaged in and out of the French capital this week, ending a three-day spree of violence that *left four hostages dead*. Police launched simultaneous assaults Friday on gunmen who held hostages at two locations on the outskirts of Paris, and appeared to operate as a network. At least one hostage, north of Paris, was rescued, but four hostages at a grocery store in Paris were killed.


----------



## Solomon2

Audio said:


> BS on more numbers.


The U.S. has likely had over a million Muslim immigrants a year for decades: link.


----------



## Audio

Solomon2 said:


> The U.S. has likely had over a million Muslim immigrants a year for decades: link.



Give total sum. I could not find it.


----------



## Joe Shearer

coffee_cup said:


> First of all I want to see these terrorists caught and hanged in public.
> 
> Second I want some answers from France, USA and other Western countries:
> 
> Why the hell they are still supporting Al-Quaida related terror outfits in Syria against Bashar ?
> 
> I am no fan of Bashar, but he is million times better than these AQ savages. I want to know the logic behind it.



That's quite correct.

This has nothing, NOTHING to do with the cowardly and sadistic murders of the journalists, this is completely separate.

Why do these idiots keep trying to manipulate others in order to achieve foreign policy objectives? Have they not done enough damage yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Audio said:


> Give total sum. I could not find it.


I don't think there's an official count by religion, only by source country. Do they even ask about religion at immigration? So you have to use your head. For example, many of the immigrants from Iraq are probably Christians fleeing religious persecution. On the other hand, the tens of thousands of Saudi immigrants are almost certainly all Muslims.


----------



## Audio

Solomon2 said:


> I don't think there's an official count by religion, only by source country. Do they even ask about religion at immigration? So you have to use your head. For example, many of the immigrants from Iraq are probably Christians fleeing religious persecution. On the other hand, the tens of thousands of Saudi immigrants are almost certainly all Muslims.



Don't you have a question on census?
Total sum of Muslims from total sum of all people, irelevant if immigrants or not. 2nd, 3rd, 4th gen too.

Can you give me a link to anti Jew Charlie Hebdo covers please.


----------



## Joe Shearer

rockstar08 said:


> everything is good if it stay's with in limits , even Freedom ...


I don't agree.
The laws apply, nothing else. If the law allows them the latitude of what they did, the matter should end there. We form society by agreeing to observe the law.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Audio said:


> Don't you have a question on census?


Not for decades: link.



> Can you give me a link to anti Jew Charlie Hebdo covers please.


It's right there at the top of my post. 
Interesting that the mods kept that one and deleted the one I posted depicting Mohammed.


----------



## rockstar08

Joe Shearer said:


> I don't agree.
> The laws apply, nothing else. If the law allows them the latitude of what they did, the matter should end there. We form society by agreeing to observe the law.



there law is for their freedom of Speech, if they dont care about Muslim , no need to drag the Prophets in their magazines ... enjoy you freedom , and keep it themselves


----------



## Audio

Joe Shearer said:


> Why do these idiots keep trying to manipulate others in order to achieve foreign policy objectives? Have they not done enough damage yet?



You can't get to the bottom of this? Very simplified:

You have two guys in ME. One is Sunni, one is Shia. Both have their land, both would like some more of it. Each of them has a couple of weak local friends. 
But Sunni has two powerful friends, he has helped one of them twice before (Afg-formation of mujahadeen, engineered prices for the fall of USSR) in his own struggle against a near peer powerful enemy, so Sunni can call in and cash some favours. 

Now you will ask, why don't these two powerful friends see what other things this Sunni exports. 
The answer is, they see it, but Sunni is not a 100% master of his own land, he has to go seek council from religious structures so that he remains in nominal control and is available to perform oil price manipulations, etc at the behest of two powerful friends and after all, for his own interests as the Shia is loosing money if the Sunni sets the price too low.

Now you can label this all as baloney, but events on the ground would more or less confirm this: all Saudi enemies are in the process of being dealt with (instability in Syria, Shia Iraq), or have already been dealt with (fall of Saudi unfriendly MB, Bahrain).


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Audio

Solomon2 said:


> Not for decades: link.
> 
> It's right there at the top of my post.
> Interesting that the mods kept that one and deleted the one I posted depicting Mohammed.



We can all count on moral integrity here! I cannot find that post....it's lost in the bazillion pages of a few threads dealing with this, and i need them to show i got a negative infraction because of exposing some lies that Jews were never depicted in Charlie Hebdo.


----------



## Joe Shearer

rockstar08 said:


> there law is for their freedom of Speech, if they dont care about Muslim , no need to drag the Prophets in their magazines ... enjoy you freedom , and keep it themselves



I don't understand.

It's their law. That country's. Not ours. If their law allows them whatever it is, how can someone take up guns and kill people who have done nothing against that law? And how can you justify it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Joe Shearer said:


> I don't understand.
> 
> It's their law. That country's. Not ours. If their law allows them whatever it is, how can someone take up guns and kill people who have done nothing against that law? And how can you justify it?



its their law i agree, those shooters were French too , so their law , their citizen , their magazine , why are we hitting our heads against the wall ?


----------



## Solomon2

Audio said:


> We can all count on moral integrity here!


Don't know what you mean.



> I cannot find that post...


link.


----------



## Audio

Solomon2 said:


> Don't know what you mean.
> 
> link.



Sarcasm that we are all equal here! Thanks for the link!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

The West did not clamp down on these takfiri pigs - because they served a national security interest, ie in the removal of BAA. - but just like our own takfiri pigs and the LTTE - these pigs can bite anyone once they are on the loose.

Sad but true.


----------



## Bratva

*HOW ATTACK ON CHARLIE HEBDO HQ AND THE MASSIVE ANTI-TERROR POLICE MANHUNT HAS UNFOLDED*

WEDNESDAY

10.25am: Mother with her young daughter is forced to allow gunmen into offices of Charlie Hebdo

10.30am: Terrorists call out editors by name before executing them, then exit the building

10.30am-10.50am: Gunmen leave the building in a black Citroen, driving up Allee Verte where they encounter a police car. They open fire, wounding a policeman

- While trying to get to nearby Boulevard Richard Lenoir they encounter more police and exchange fire, nobody is injured

- Once on the boulevard they see a policeman on the pavement and open fire before executing him as he lays on the ground

11am: The men crash their Citroen on Rue de Meaux and hijack another vehicle to continue their escape

3.30pm: Raids on apartments in northern Paris, including a home thought to belong to one of the suspects in Gennevilliers

5:30pm: The dead are named as Stephane Charbonnier, editor of Charlie Hebdo, along with Bernard Maris, Georges Wolinski, Jean Cabut, aka Cabu, Bernard Verlhac and contributor Philippe Honore

6pm: As darkness falls people take to the streets to hold vigils, holding up signs reading Je Suis Charlie - I am Charlie

10.41pm: Raids take place in Reim as riot police storm buildings of those linked to two suspects. Seven people, thought to be friends of the suspects, are arrested

11pm: Hamid Mourad hands himself in to police in Charleville-Mezieres after seeing his name on social media

THURSDAY

12:31am: Police name shooting suspects as brothers Said and Cherif Kouachi

7.45am: Second gun attack in Paris in which a female police officer and a street cleaner are wounded

7.58am: Suspect arrested in connection with second attack, reported to be a North African man with an assault rifle. Another believed to be on the run

9.58am: Female police officer wounded in the second shooting dies at a hospital in Paris

10.34am: Police carry out a raid on a hotel near to where the second attack happened

10.39am: Officers surround a petrol station in Villers-Cotteret, northern Aisne region, after manager said he recognised gunmen

11am: A minute's silence takes place in memory of the 12 killed

11.10am: Surviving Charlie Hebdo staff announce magazine will be published next week

11.30am: Police surround a property in Crepy-En-Valois after suspects reported to be inside


----------



## Joe Shearer

Audio said:


> You can't get to the bottom of this? Very simplified:
> 
> You have two guys in ME. One is Sunni, one is Shia. Both have their land, both would like some more of it. Each of them has a couple of weak local friends.
> But Sunni has two powerful friends, he has helped one of them twice before (Afg-formation of mujahadeen, engineered prices for the fall of USSR) in his own struggle against a near peer powerful enemy, so Sunni can call in and cash some favours.
> 
> Now you will ask, why don't these two powerful friends see what other things this Sunni exports.
> The answer is, they see it, but Sunni is not a 100% master of his own land, he has to go seek council from religious structures so that he remains in nominal control and is available to perform oil price manipulations, etc at the behest of two powerful friends and after all, for his own interests as the Shia is loosing money if the Sunni sets the price too low.
> 
> Now you can label this all as baloney, but events on the ground would more or less confirm this: all Saudi enemies are in the process of being dealt with (instability in Syria, Shia Iraq), or have already been dealt with (fall of Saudi unfriendly MB, Bahrain).



I don't think this is baloney at all.



rockstar08 said:


> its their law i agree, those shooters were French too , so their law , their citizen , their magazine , why are we hitting our heads against the wall ?



I am sorry, some misunderstanding here. I didn't see you hitting your head against the wall, and didn't accuse you of it. I did wonder why you are 'justifying' those actions, instead of saying what you have correctly said in this post. I'm not hitting my head, either; I would like these phony Muslims, who kill hundreds of innocents claiming that they are defending their religion and their ways, to be killed. I said so about the murderers of the little children in Peshawar, and I am saying so again, against the murderers of journalists. There is no difference. 

Now if you trace your way back to how we started our conversation, it may be clearer to you why I am confused and disturbed.


----------



## halloweene

jhungary said:


> Well, you will never see a swat/seal joint operation.
> 
> US constitution does not allow member of the US military to operate within the US, unless a general martial law was or a state of war existed. We do allow our national guard (US militia) to operate within US and they do have 2 Special Force company.
> 
> Generally speaking, Delta and Seal usually consulted but not act on in the US in any terrorist attack. And the fact that we have enough Alaphet agency to try and take the lead FBI, ATF, LOCAL LEA, DHS, DEA and if the military also throw their hats in, then i think nothing can be done as it would become very complicated
> 
> Interesting to know GIGN is also police officer, so they are like the SF branch of our NG? I did work with some Armee de la terra SF in afghanistan and they never tell me anything..
> 
> good to know they are cornered, hope u guys capture the bastard s soon



GIGN are gendarmes. smthing like guardia civil etc. Militaries, but also police officers. But they are not part of COS (SF), even if there is an intense cooperation with SF. For exactly the same reasons (constitution), french FS cannot act on french territory.

BFST : 1st RPIMA or 13 RDP (green or red beret)?

BTW, all bad guys down. Sadly 4 more casualties (at the beginning of hostage taking Porte de Vincennes). 2 policement lightly injured.

There should be a massive protest on Sunday, be it christians, jewish, muslims, hindi, atheists or whatever. David Cameron and Angela Merkel will be there (aswell as Renzi, Rajoy...)


----------



## rockstar08

Joe Shearer said:


> I don't think this is baloney at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry, some misunderstanding here. I didn't see you hitting your head against the wall, and didn't accuse you of it. I did wonder why you are 'justifying' those actions, instead of saying what you have correctly said in this post. I'm not hitting my head, either; I would like these phony Muslims, who kill hundreds of innocents claiming that they are defending their religion and their ways, to be killed. I said so about the murderers of the little children in Peshawar, and I am saying so again, against the murderers of journalists. There is no difference.
> 
> Now if you trace your way back to how we started our conversation, it may be clearer to you why I am confused and disturbed.



listen bhai ...no one is justifying the killings , but for every action there is a reaction , even i am not in support of the reactions of the Muslim on Blasphemy issues , but the thing is , there is no need to use Islamic figures , we dont see such stuff post 9/11 , why all after that ? violence cant be solution , if they have any problem with ISIS or AQ make cartoons of Osama or Bagdadi , there is no need to offend billions of Muslims around the world , a non muslim hardly understand the importance of the man called Prophet Muhammad Pbuh for a Muslim, not all are tolerate like me or many members here, those who believe that if they kill 12 cartoonist and this will end ,than they are mistaken , it only grow , 
but you have to accept that fact that west do all kind of Racism on the name of freedom


----------



## jaunty

rockstar08 said:


> no one is justifying the killings , *but for every action there is a reaction*



That is a tacit approval.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

rockstar08 said:


> listen bhai ...no one is justifying the killings , but for every action there is a reaction , even i am not in support of the reactions of the Muslim on Blasphemy issues , but the thing is , there is no need to use Islamic figures , we dont see such stuff post 9/11 , why all after that ? violence cant be solution , if they have any problem with ISIS or AQ make cartoons of Osama or Bagdadi ,* there is no need to offend billions of Muslims around the world* , a non muslim hardly understand the importance of the man called Prophet Muhammad Pbuh for a Muslim, not all are tolerate like me or many members here, those who believe that if they kill 12 cartoonist and this will end ,than they are mistaken , it only grow ,
> but you have to accept that fact that west do all kind of Racism on the name of freedom


For the bold part ...Can you put a figure for the number of people Muslims offend when they say ... there is no God but Allah, .....? 
A serious question not a troll bait.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

rockstar08 said:


> listen bhai ...no one is justifying the killings , but for every action there is a reaction , even i am not in support of the reactions of the Muslim on Blasphemy issues , but the thing is , there is no need to use Islamic figures , we dont see such stuff post 9/11 , why all after that ? violence cant be solution , if they have any problem with ISIS or AQ make cartoons of Osama or Bagdadi , there is no need to offend billions of Muslims around the world , a non muslim hardly understand the importance of the man called Prophet Muhammad Pbuh for a Muslim, not all are tolerate like me or many members here, those who believe that if they kill 12 cartoonist and this will end ,than they are mistaken , it only grow ,
> but you have to accept that fact that west do all kind of Racism on the name of freedom



but for every action there is a reaction - So should we then give up and accept that we do nothing of our wish, and all our actions are actually reactions? Seriously?

there is no need to use Islamic figures , we dont see such stuff post 9/11 , why all after that ? You mean you can't guess? 

violence cant be solution - I am glad we agree.

there is no need to offend billions of Muslims around the world - As you just said: "Violence cant be solution."

I think I understand what you are saying, and sympathise, but I don't agree with you. I think the time has come to stop obsessing in an unhealthy manner with some aspects of daily life, including religion, and to stop deluding ourselves into believing that these obsessions can be justified.


----------



## halloweene

rockstar08 said:


> listen bhai ...no one is justifying the killings , but for every action there is a reaction , even i am not in support of the reactions of the Muslim on Blasphemy issues , but the thing is , there is no need to use Islamic figures , we dont see such stuff post 9/11 , why all after that ? violence cant be solution , if they have any problem with ISIS or AQ make cartoons of Osama or Bagdadi , there is no need to offend billions of Muslims around the world , a non muslim hardly understand the importance of the man called Prophet Muhammad Pbuh for a Muslim, not all are tolerate like me or many members here, those who believe that if they kill 12 cartoonist and this will end ,than they are mistaken , it only grow ,
> but you have to accept that fact that west do all kind of Racism on the name of freedom



Minute.

The famous images are from a danish journal. Charlie hebdo published them as support only after the danish journo was threatened.

Charlie Hebdo humour was oriented towards extremists not islam. See image below for example











It says Muhammad overwhelmed by extremists and Muhammad says "it is hard to be loved by idiots"

Feel free to delete if considered as offensive. But i don't think offending muslims was the purpose of this cartoon, at all.

About Satiric images or humour about religion, you also have to take into account our history. Secularism is deeply rooted in it (1789 revolution etc...)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

halloweene said:


> Minute.
> 
> The famous images are from a danish journal. Charlie hebdo published them as support only after the danish journo was threatened.
> 
> Charlie Hebdo humour was oriented towards extremists not islam. See image below for example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says Muhammad overwhelmed by extremists and Muhammad says "it is hard to be loved by idiots"
> 
> Feel free to delete if considered as offensive. But i don't think offending muslims was the purpose of this cartoon, at all.
> 
> About Satiric images or humour about religion, you also have to take into account our history. Secularism is deeply rooted in it (1789 revolution etc...)


I think if extremists were that good at getting the real meaning behind such messages they would have gotten it from their own book itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Joe Shearer said:


> but for every action there is a reaction - So should we then give up and accept that we do nothing of our wish, and all our actions are actually reactions? Seriously?
> 
> there is no need to use Islamic figures , we dont see such stuff post 9/11 , why all after that ? You mean you can't guess?
> 
> violence cant be solution - I am glad we agree.
> 
> there is no need to offend billions of Muslims around the world - As you just said: "Violence cant be solution."
> 
> I think I understand what you are saying, and sympathise, but I don't agree with you. I think the time has come to stop obsessing in an unhealthy manner with some aspects of daily life, including religion, and to stop deluding ourselves into believing that these obsessions can be justified.



you know , i can see why so many indian are jumping here around ... 

we do have our action ,and if you think like this than what was Afghanistan and Iraq war ? wasnt that the reaction of 9/11 ?? 
i again say violence is not the answer but not everyone is same , there are some soldiers who even commit crimes but you cant just blame the whole army , can you ??
and i would like to know that what court will care to even hear such case , where some muslims go and file a case that some magazine is making cartoon about their prophet ? 
they make such stuff to make profit and mockery out of muslim , and when muslims react , some violent some non violent , if one wants this kind of incidents to be over , than efforts should be done from both side , Freedom doesnt mean insulting someone , and if it is , than i would like you to go to president house and give Ma behn ki galiyan , and if you are not arrested , than come back and we will discuss



halloweene said:


> Minute.
> 
> The famous images are from a danish journal. Charlie hebdo published them as support only after the danish journo was threatened.
> 
> Charlie Hebdo humour was oriented towards extremists not islam. See image below for example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says Muhammad overwhelmed by extremists and Muhammad says "it is hard to be loved by idiots"
> 
> Feel free to delete if considered as offensive. But i don't think offending muslims was the purpose of this cartoon, at all.
> 
> About Satiric images or humour about religion, you also have to take into account our history. Secularism is deeply rooted in it (1789 revolution etc...)



the question remain same , what happen to that hundred years old freedom when it come to holocaust ? 
and again if you have problem with OBL or Bhagdadi make their cartoon , do what ever you want to do with their images ,but making fun , for anyone , lets say about any holy figure , is not good , its against moral values of a person , if i purposely make fun of you , in front of everyone , maybe for 1-2 times you will neglect but after some time you will react , not with violence of course , but you do confront me ...



ranjeet said:


> For the bold part ...Can you put a figure for the number of people Muslims offend when they say ... there is no God but Allah, .....?
> A serious question not a troll bait.



you cant be serious right ? where is the offense here ? 
and hindi claim to have 33,00000 Gods , so does it offend Muslims ? you go in your temple in India and worship any god you want ..


----------



## ranjeet

rockstar08 said:


> you cant be serious right ? where is the offense here ?
> and hindi claim to have 33,00000 Gods , so does it offend Muslims ? you go in your temple in India and worship any god you want ..


So you don't see anything offensive when one say that your God is not real only mine is?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

ranjeet said:


> So you don't see anything offensive when one say that your God is not real only mine is?



dude you are trolling here ...
stay on topic .. replying you is useless


----------



## ranjeet

rockstar08 said:


> dude you are trolling here ...
> stay on topic .. replying you is useless


I wasn't trolling though, but if you found it uncomfortable to answer then lets leave it. It's useless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

rockstar08 said:


> dude you are trolling here ...
> stay on topic .. replying you is useless



Oh well, it's too much to hope that someone will actually say that he doesn't have an answer.


----------



## rockstar08

ranjeet said:


> I wasn't trolling though, but if you found it uncomfortable to answer then lets leave it. It's useless.



lol that is not a religious debate Mr, and if you care to read the OP , and i can answer you well enough .. but the thing is your intention is just trolling ..



Joe Shearer said:


> Oh well, it's too much to hope that someone will actually say that he doesn't have an answer.



and here we come a mr intellectual ... who believe he knows everything which in heart of anyone ?!
think what you want , first learn to reply the last post than we will talk further ..


----------



## Joe Shearer

rockstar08 said:


> lol that is not a religious debate Mr, and if you care to read the OP , and i can answer you well enough .. but the thing is your intention is just trolling ..
> 
> 
> 
> and here we come a mr intellectual ... who believe he knows everything which in heart of anyone ?!
> think what you want , first learn to reply the last post than we will talk further ..



Post #1087


----------



## rockstar08

Joe Shearer said:


> Post #1087



Post#1088


----------



## ranjeet

rockstar08 said:


> lol that is not a religious debate Mr, and if you care to read the OP , and i can answer you well enough .. but the thing is your intention is just trolling ..
> 
> 
> and here we come a mr intellectual ... who believe he knows everything which in heart of anyone ?!
> think what you want , first learn to reply the last post than we will talk further ..


This post looks like you took shroud of hypocrisy to trail room.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

*The French government and other western government have killed their own civilians by supporting terrorists in Syria and across the world... Syria have warned the west that terrorism will strike them back... Those same terrorists who killed innocent civilians and journalists are labeled freedom fighters in Syria... 

What happened in France was nothing but French politics in Syria backfiring. We wish what we are seeing in Syria to no one, not even our enemies, but it was the same government who backed the disturbances in Syria, allowing extreme movements to feel they are unstoppable, who got hit with the results of their actions; and for that, they are the only ones to blame.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Red Spinifex

3 down 1 to go:



> *French Police Kill Suspects in Charlie Hebdo Attack *
> *Gunman at Kosher Grocery in Capital Is Also Killed in Raid; Fourth Suspect at Large*
> 
> *By*
> *Noémie Bisserbe,*
> *Stacy Meichtry and*
> *David Gauthier-Villars*
> *Updated Jan. 9, 2015 3:40 p.m. ET*
> * *
> *PARIS—Police killed three gunmen who had rampaged in and around the French capital for days. The raids Friday also left four hostages dead, in a bloody climax to the deadliest spree of violence the country has seen in decades.*
> 
> *After daylong sieges that shocked and captivated France, police launched simultaneous assaults on gunmen at two locations on the outskirts of Paris who appeared to be operating together.*
> 
> *Said and Chérif Kouachi—the two brothers suspected of Wednesday’s attack on the French magazine Charlie Hebdo that left 12 people dead—were killed by police in an evening raid on a building north of Paris. A person who had been hiding inside the building for hours, sending text messages to the police, was rescued unharmed, police said.*
> 
> *On the city’s eastern edge, police raided a kosher grocery store where another gunman, Amedy Coulibaly, had taken several people hostage. Mr. Coulibaly, who police believe was connected to the Kouachi brothers, was killed in the assault, along with four hostages. Five other hostages were injured, two seriously, according to an officer at the scene.*
> 
> *Paris Prosecutor François Molins said late Friday that authorities believe the deaths of the people at the kosher grocery didn’t result from the intervention of security forces.*
> 
> *“Given the state of the bodies, and Mr. Coulibaly’s statements, we assume that no hostage was killed during the assault,” Mr. Molins said. The four people were believed to have been killed by Mr. Coulibaly as he stormed the store, he said.*
> 
> *Mr. Molins said investigators had identified Mr. Coulibaly as the shooter of a police officer early Thursday in southern Paris. Authorities said Friday they were searching for a fourth suspect in connection with that shooting; her whereabouts were unclear.*



For the full article, see:

Charlie Hebdo Attack: French Police Kill Gunmen in Two Places - WSJ


----------



## Rasengan

> So you don't see anything offensive when one say that your God is not real only mine is?



Muslims would not find that offensive and actually during the golden period of Muslim States both Imams and priest use to have open debates on this topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

LOL!

*What happened in France was nothing but French politics in Syria backfiring. We wish what we are seeing in Syria to no one, not even our enemies, but it was the same government who backed the disturbances in Syria, allowing extreme movements to feel they are unstoppable, who got hit with the results of their actions; and for that, they are the only ones to blame.*

Syrian Lion you were a little bit excited when you wrote this, weren't you? Didn't stop and look around?


----------



## acid rain

rockstar08 said:


> you cant be serious right ? where is the offense here ?
> and hindi claim to have 33,00000 Gods , so does it offend Muslims ? you go in your temple in India and worship any god you want ..



The difference is that you are ready to kill for that belief...In your own countries - your minorities, in other countries when your population increases.

Let's not be naive here. It's us vs islam, and not because we need so but because you perceive so.

Dar ul islam - abode of Islam - thankfully the mullahs of Islam consider india to be dal Ul islam...and we intend to change that. 

Dar Ul aman - all the mullah land where the sharia induced population lives.

Dar Ul harb - house of war where islam is in minority and muslims will fight either openly or passively to change it first into dar ul islam and later dar ul aman.


----------



## Bang Galore

Joe Shearer said:


> Oh well, it's too much to hope that someone will actually say that he doesn't have an answer.



I always thought that if you actually want to ban books/material offensive to some or the other religion, all the holy books are likely to be high on that list.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## flamer84

anonymus said:


> I think doing to terrorist what Count Vald III Dracul did to Turks would send a good message to Islamic terrorists.
> 
> What say you @flamer84 .?




That would be "undemocratic".I think the French/Westerners have a "better" ideea:they will pay welfare for the family of the terrorists who are left behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

flamer84 said:


> That would be "undemocratic".I think the French/Westerners have a "better" ideea:they will pay welfare for the family of the terrorists who are left behind.




BTW, I quoted you because Dracula get a lot of bad press in Europe. From my PoV , his act of impaling whole Turkish Army ( small contingent before larger body headed by Sultan shows ) was justifiable. He was acting in defence of his country. 

What is his reputation in Romania?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Red Spinifex

anonymus said:


> BTW, I quoted you because Dracula get a lot of bad press in Europe. From my PoV , his act of impaling whole Turkish Army ( small contingent before larger body headed by Sultan shows ) was justifiable. He was acting in defence of his country.
> 
> *What is his reputation in Romania?*



Vlad the Impaler is a national hero! Impale those Turks! He learnt the method of impaling his enemies from the Turks themselves. He just turned their own technique against them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

anonymus said:


> BTW, I quoted you because Dracula get a lot of bad press in Europe. From my PoV , his act of impaling whole Turkish Army ( small contingent before larger body headed by Sultan shows ) was justifiable. He was acting in defence of his country.
> 
> What is his reputation in Romania?




He defended his own country,with violent means,but then again violent means were the norm of the day.It's not even a vs Islam/Turks thing as he was equally ruthless with Saxon (German) merchants who tried to squeeze natives for unearned money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metanoia

So the French authorities knew that they had links to Al-Qaeda and got training in Yemen etc. They were also on the no-fly list of the US.

Apart from all that...they were being monitored by the French...they knew something is up with these folks to put it lightly. 

Fact is that the governments of UK, Germany and France are either utterly daft or extremely sinister. They KNOW that they've extremist elements like Anjum Chaudhry and many others like him yet there is no action taken against them. 

How about simply f"cking deporting these motherf"ckers instead of paying them welfare?! 

Broken immigration system which only allows and favours certain type of people...I wonder why.


----------



## Jaanbaz

halloweene said:


> Minute.
> 
> The famous images are from a danish journal. Charlie hebdo published them as support only after the danish journo was threatened.
> 
> Charlie Hebdo humour was oriented towards extremists not islam. See image below for example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says Muhammad overwhelmed by extremists and Muhammad says "it is hard to be loved by idiots"
> 
> Feel free to delete if considered as offensive. But i don't think offending muslims was the purpose of this cartoon, at all.
> 
> About Satiric images or humour about religion, you also have to take into account our history. Secularism is deeply rooted in it (1789 revolution etc...)




I think there is definitely a clash of people from different cultures. Most of Muslims do not know the history of France and how the Republic was founded. French intellectuals has always played an important role in developing the French society. 

Anyway I have seen some of the cartoons. Problem for me was that some cartoons directly or indirectly (not specifically talking about Charlie Hebdo) shows Prophet Muhammad as a terrorist. This might give the impression that this is not just making fun based on freedom of speech but rather painting all Muslims as terrorists too. This is a long debate and cannot be finished in a sentence. However after saying this the reaction we have witnessed from some Muslims does not justify violence. It is sad how some French citizens who were born and brought up in France went and killed their own fellow citizens. There is no denying some Muslims groups have not integrated and are not interested in becoming valuable members of the society. 

May the victims rest in peace. Ameen.



Joe Shearer said:


> LOL!
> 
> *What happened in France was nothing but French politics in Syria backfiring. We wish what we are seeing in Syria to no one, not even our enemies, but it was the same government who backed the disturbances in Syria, allowing extreme movements to feel they are unstoppable, who got hit with the results of their actions; and for that, they are the only ones to blame.*
> 
> Syrian Lion you were a little bit excited when you wrote this, weren't you? Didn't stop and look around?



His country is a victim of international terrorism. A small country like Syria is been bullied and torn apart by world powers. How would you feel if some countries sitting thousands of miles are arming and training terrorists in your country and deciding its fate?


----------



## Red Spinifex

halloweene said:


> Minute.
> 
> The famous images are from a danish journal. Charlie hebdo published them as support only after the danish journo was threatened.
> 
> Charlie Hebdo humour was oriented towards extremists not islam. See image below for example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says Muhammad overwhelmed by extremists and Muhammad says "it is hard to be loved by idiots"
> 
> Feel free to delete if considered as offensive. But i don't think offending muslims was the purpose of this cartoon, at all.
> 
> About Satiric images or humour about religion, you also have to take into account our history. Secularism is deeply rooted in it (1789 revolution etc...)



I think that this is right. Charlie Hebdo was satirically attacking Moslem extremists, not Moslems or Islam in general, and being singled out for this sort of satire is what upset the extremist elements of French Moslems the most. All of Charlie Hebdo's magazine covers depicting Mohammed were only practically anonymous cartoon turbaned figures and quite inoffensive in themselves as images.

France has had a secular intellectual tradition going back to the Enlightenment and beyond. And organised religion in France, especially the native Roman Catholic Church, has been a favourite target for satire and ridicule.


----------



## halloweene

Jaanbaz said:


> I think there is definitely a clash of people from different cultures. Most of Muslims do not know the history of France and how the Republic was founded. French intellectuals has always played an important role in developing the French society.
> 
> Anyway I have seen some of the cartoons. Problem for me was that some cartoons directly or indirectly (not specifically talking about Charlie Hebdo) shows Prophet Muhammad as a terrorist. This might give the impression that this is not just making fun based on freedom of speech but rather painting all Muslims as terrorists too. This is a long debate and cannot be finished in a sentence. However after saying this the reaction we have witnessed from some Muslims does not justify violence. It is sad how some French citizens who were born and brought up in France went and killed their own fellow citizens. There is no denying some Muslims groups have not integrated and are not interested in becoming valuable members of the society.
> 
> May the victims rest in peace. Ameen.
> 
> 
> 
> His country is a victim of international terrorism. A small country like Syria is been bullied and torn apart by world powers. How would you feel if some countries sitting thousands of miles are arming and training terrorists in your country and deciding its fate?



I agree with you. HAppily, the very night of murders, i have seen muslims protest Place de la République aside jewish, christians, republicans or whatever. Peacefully.
I am not a regular reader of Charlie Hebdo btw.
Some poeple in France will try to instrumentalize what happened against muslims, which is a shame. But most french people do make the difference between a muslim and an extremist.
Best answer i've seen (spontaneous protest, night after slaughter)





Lets hope Sunday's protest (even if it has been kidnapped by politicians) will be a moment of resilience and grief without hate, and unity between every french citizens. Whatever is their faith (or no faith).
But we will not let anyone dictate our behaviour in our homeland killing drawers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

halloweene said:


> But we will not let anyone dictate our behaviour in our homeland killing drawers.



Exactly. It is the duty of migrants to integrate not the other way around. I hope saner minds prevail. There definitely needs to be strategy to deal with rising extremism in Muslim youths. Also keeping a closer eyes on people travelling to conflict hot spots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

flamer84 said:


> He defended his own country,*with violent means*,but then again violent means were the norm of the day.It's not even a vs Islam/Turks thing as he was equally ruthless with Saxon (German) merchants who tried to squeeze natives for unearned money.



That is the reason i consider him a honourable patriot than someone who justifies a whole vampire troupe in his stead. 

He was a little more violent in a highly violent world defending his people against an imperialistic invasion by a theocracy which hated them for their religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

acid rain said:


> The difference is that you are ready to kill for that belief...In your own countries - your minorities, in other countries when your population increases.
> 
> Let's not be naive here. It's us vs islam, and not because we need so but because you perceive so.
> 
> Dar ul islam - abode of Islam - thankfully the mullahs of Islam consider india to be dal Ul islam...and we intend to change that.
> 
> Dar Ul aman - all the mullah land where the sharia induced population lives.
> 
> Dar Ul harb - house of war where islam is in minority and muslims will fight either openly or passively to change it first into dar ul islam and later dar ul aman.



dude dont miss the fact , we in our country we are fighting the same mind set who killed those Cartoonist in Paris , if you look around the world it is Pakistan who suffered the most , war against terror turn out to be war against Islam , and in this war you will see the country on the lead who was created on the name of Islam , that is the testimony that we are not with that mind set, there are always two kind of peoples , even Nazi get their support from German people , but once the Allied force show the cruelty of Nazi to a common German Citizen they realize their mistake , our peoples are getting know that who is enemy and who is friend , it took us 70,000+ deaths for a wake up call , but at least now we are taking measures , this war is much more hard for us because we have to fight Psychologically as well , its not just country , its our Religion , culture everything at stake , if west want to win this war , they first need to win the hearts of common Muslim living in their Countries ,you cant make good relationship with Muslims by Insulting or making fun of those personalities who are holy to us , i am not saying that west should drop their freedom of Speech or anything ,but at least they can condemn this kind of hatred which is not good for any society , just like so many secular Indians react on recent conversions of Christian or Muslim to hindusim , being secular is one thing but making fun of certain peoples Religion is another , it is even against the moral values of us ( humans ) to insult someone who is long dead ..or even make fun of him..if you want Muslims to support you in this battle you need to stop such stuff going all over the world , obviously its not possible to do this but at least come in the open to condemn it , when the leader of certain country dont come out and openly condemn such hatred , radical get opportunity to preach their agenda to peoples who are uneducated and have close to no knowledge about Islam ,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Developereo

flamer84 said:


> It's not even a vs Islam/Turks thing



Sure, but @Anonymous is getting an orgasm because Vlad impaled Muslims. For him, it's all about killing Muslims.

@Audio or anyone else

Can you post links to content in Charlie Hebdo which mocked the Holocaust or mocked the French laws regulating "free" speech around the Holocaust?


----------



## flamer84

halloweene said:


> Lets hope Sunday's protest (even if it has been kidnapped by politicians) will be a moment of resilience and grief without hate, and unity between every french citizens. Whatever is their faith (or no faith).
> But we will not let anyone dictate our behaviour in our homeland killing drawers.



It would be better if you would wake up and smell the coffee...Despite all the French insistence,not every citizen of France is a French citizen,some of them don't want to be despite living in France.

THE TRUTH :








> The french anthem is booed at the Stade de France during the games France vs Algeria, France vs Marocco and France vs Tunisia by French people from Algeria, Marocco and Tunisia.



They don't want to be French and they hate you.But hey,bury your head in the sand and think happy thoughts...'till next time ! Than...rince and repeat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

The assault

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## halloweene

Jaanbaz said:


> Exactly. It is the duty of migrants to integrate not the other way around. I hope saner minds prevail. There definitely needs to be strategy to deal with rising extremism in Muslim youths. Also keeping a closer eyes on people travelling to conflict hot spots.


one of them did travel to Yemen, and was watched for a time, monitored for another time, but he became dormant and police numbers just aren't enough to closely watch all of them.



flamer84 said:


> It would be better if you would wake up and smell the coffee...Despite all the French insistence,not every citizen of France is a French citizen,some of them don't want to be despite living in France.
> 
> THE TRUTH :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't want to be French and they hate you.But hey,bury your head in the sand and think happy thoughts...'till next time ! Than...rince and repeat.



Well, considering the average IQ of football supporters... (not all of course, it is a beautiful sport loved by many smart people).
I know there is a part of them spitting France. Those should have to make a choice (usually they are bi-nationals). And i spit at their face. You know i live near a "cité" full of north africans. 90% of them are peaceful workers. The sad part is those you see are those that burn cars, sell drugs etc. and are the remaining 10%. i know some muslim families who do not want their kids out there so as to avoid staying with those b.....



halloweene said:


> one of them did travel to Yemen, and was watched for a time, monitored for another time, but he became dormant and police numbers just aren't enough to closely watch all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering the average IQ of football supporters... (not all of course, it is a beautiful sport loved by many smart people).
> I know there is a part of them spitting France. Those should have to make a choice (usually they are bi-nationals). And i spit at their face. You know i live near a "cité" full of north africans. 90% of them are peaceful workers. The sad part is those you see are those that burn cars, sell drugs etc. and are the remaining 10%. i know some muslim families who do not want their kids out there so as to avoid staying with those b.....



And no i'm not leaving in a dream world. One of my friends was "Denzel"
le portail des passionnés de l'aviation: Hommage à un héros de l'Armée de l'Air

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

@Gabriel92 
@halloweene 

Congratulations to the French forces for avoided an even greater loss of life. They acted in a brave and professional manner. Once again I'd like to express my sorrow and prayers for the four French citizens who died in the supermarket. May the Lord rest their souls.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jaanbaz

anonymus said:


> That is the reason i consider him a honourable patriot than someone who justifies a whole vampire troupe in his stead.
> 
> He was a little more violent in a highly violent world defending his people against an imperialistic invasion by a theocracy which hated them for their religion.



They are a proud people unlike your forefathers who gave away their daughters to marriage to Muslim invaders. Couldn't help it. I have to destroy trolls by their own medicine.


----------



## halloweene

waz said:


> @Gabriel92
> @halloweene
> 
> Congratulations to the French forces for avoided an even greater loss of life. They acted in a brave and professional manner. Once again I'd like to express my sorrow and prayers for the four French citizens who died in the supermarket. May the Lord rest their souls.


Nice story : in front of the jewish super market there is a gas station owned by a muslim. He hanged up a solidarity banner. Imams from Paris Grand Mosque visited the shop this morning. Some sheds of light in the ambient darkness.
There are also some sheds of dark, some teenagers not wanting to respect the minute of silence on friday for example...


----------



## Jaanbaz

Schutz said:


> Why should they be forgiven, they are not Muslim and this is the problem with religious people, were humans and are born free of religion so if religious people have a problem the onus is on them. We non religious don't need to watch what we say, if religious people get offended then **** them they chose to be religious, your born a free man and shouldn't have to appease ancient traditions.



I don't know about you but I have better things to do rather then abusing other peoples religion.


----------



## jarves

Jaanbaz said:


> They are a proud people unlike *your *forefathers who gave away their daughters to marriage to Muslim invaders. Couldn't help it. I have to destroy trolls by their own medicine.


Who is *"your"* here?.Might want to look at Pakistan's histroy again.Even a simple wikipedia read will do.


----------



## Jaanbaz

jarves said:


> Who is *"your"* here?.Might want to look at Pakistan's histroy again.Even a simple wikipedia read will do.



Are you here to defend your Troll brother?


----------



## jarves

Jaanbaz said:


> Are you here to defend your Troll brother?


Its funny how you just indirectly called Indians as "bastards" and "cowards" and calling others as troll now.:goodbye:


----------



## Jaanbaz

jarves said:


> Its funny how you just indirectly called Indians as "bastards" and "cowards" and calling others as troll now.:goodbye:



Bye.


----------



## Red Spinifex

May all killed in the attack rest in peace. May the injured recover quickly and fully.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Dalit said:


> Does that include the ridiculing of Hinduism or will you make an exception? *Can I post a cartoon which is deemed offensive by Hindus?*



The key to a good cartoon is to communicate a message.

The famous bomb in turban cartoon illustrates that with Islam, you also get the terrorists 
and other violent persons, pretending to defending the Muslim faith.

It using and old proverb to have an orange in the turban.
Anyone that believes that Mohammed is blamed, simply does not get the message.

The Muslim reaction is to tell the West that if you fail to call Islam the religion of peace, 
we are going to kill you. That reaction is hilarious.

The problem is Islamist violence, and there will be more cartoons ridiculing islamists.
If you choose to believe this is an attack on islam, then you also say that the
Islamists represent Islam.

"Islamists" is used in the western meaning here.

A cartoon with racist undertones, is different.
That is already banned, at least in Sweden.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Red Spinifex

The Islamist terrorists' murders in Paris have done the hardline right-wing nationalist political parties in Europe a valuable service and greatly increased popular support of these parties. If any of these hardline right-wing political parties ever get into power in a major European country with a significant Moslem minority, these parties' governments will make life a living hell for Moslems. All the power of the state will be brought against them.


----------



## ozzy22

Redhawk said:


> The Islamist terrorists' murders in Paris have done the hardline right-wing nationalist political parties in Europe a valuable service and greatly increased popular support of these parties. If any of these hardline right-wing political parties ever get into power in a major European country with a significant Moslem minority, these parties' governments will make life a living hell for Moslems. All the power of the state will be brought against them.


It’s spelled Muslim not Moslem.


----------



## Red Spinifex

ozzy22 said:


> It’s spelled Muslim not Moslem.


No, I prefer the older English spelling, hence, Moslem, Mohammed.


----------



## ozzy22

Redhawk said:


> No, I prefer the older English spelling, hence, Moslem, Mohammed.


It’s obvious why you prefer it that way.


----------



## Red Spinifex

ozzy22 said:


> It’s obvious why you prefer it that way.



Indeed, it is.


----------



## Winchester

ozzy22 said:


> It’s obvious why you prefer it that way.


You know who pronounces it this way !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Red Spinifex

ozzy22 said:


> It’s obvious why you prefer it that way.


It is only a minor point. I can't see why it would be a point of contention for Moslems or anyone else. _Moslem_ and _Mohammed_ were so spelt for generations, indeed, for centuries. Just because these older spellings don't have the same currency as the newer spellings does not make them any less correct. If you think it is a "hillbilly" matter, so be it. I couldn't care less. I don't have to cater to your sensibilities and if you don't like it, you can suck it up.


----------



## ozzy22

Redhawk said:


> It is only a minor point. I can't see why it would be a point of contention for Moslems or anyone else. _Moslem_ and _Mohammed_ were so spelt for generations, indeed, for centuries. Just because these older spellings don't have the same currency as the newer spellings does not make them any less correct. If you think it is a "hillbilly" matter, so be it. I couldn't care less. I don't have to cater to your sensibilities and if you don't like it, you can suck it up.







If you think this is a way of getting one over us then go for it. Small victories and all. Fight those evil moslems with your misspelling.


----------



## Red Spinifex

ozzy22 said:


> View attachment 183291
> 
> If you think this is a way of getting one over us then go for it. Small victories and all. Fight those evil moslems with your misspelling.



I'm quite clearly not telling you how I feel. Your silly poster is out of context, irrelevant, and meaningless.



Winchester said:


> You know who pronounces it this way !


 Being called a hillbilly by a Moslem is like being called ugly by a toad.


----------



## SMC

Side question: have bharatis found a link, yet, of this attack to Pakistan, to show the world that Pakistan is the epic center of terrorism?


----------



## Rasengan

> If any of these hardline right-wing political parties ever get into power in a major European country with a significant Moslem minority, these parties' governments will make life a living hell for Moslems. All the power of the state will be brought against them



Thief nothing will happen to Muslim's in Europe, because the percentage of population is too high and it would lead to civil war. Your desire can only be achieved in your dreams, but don't worry soon we will be arriving in Australia becoming a majority.


----------



## Red Spinifex

Rasengan said:


> Thief nothing will happen to Muslim's in Europe, because the percentage of population is too high and it would lead to civil war. Your desire can only be achieved in your dreams, but don't worry soon we will be arriving in Australia becoming a majority.



Ha, ha, ha! In YOUR dreams! If Moslems ever did become a majority in Australia, they would only manage to turn the country into a failed-state shithole like they have in every other country they are a majority.


----------



## shaheenmissile

fishy......

Charlie Hebdo Attack Investigator Commits Suicide: Reports / Sputnik International


----------



## Winchester

Redhawk said:


> Being called a hillbilly by a Moslem is like being called ugly by a toad.


I don't recall calling you a hillbilly 
What i pointed out was that in this day and age people who pronounce Muslims as Moslems are usually hillbillies 
Now i believe as a proud Muslim that all of God's creations are beautiful 
So i assure you there is nothing to ashamed of if you are a hillbilly 
It would do you a lot of good if you own up to it and be proud of it


----------



## Red Spinifex

Winchester said:


> I don't recall calling you a hillbilly
> What i pointed out was that in this day and age people who pronounce Muslims as Moslems are usually hillbillies
> Now i believe as a proud Muslim that all of God's creations are beautiful
> So i assure you there is nothing to ashamed of if you are a hillbilly
> It would do you a lot of good if you own up to it and be proud of it


Being called a hillbilly by a Moslem is like being called ugly by a toad.


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*“Free Speech” hypocrisy in the aftermath of the attack on Charlie Hebdo
*
9 January 2015

The attack on the editorial offices of _Charlie_ _Hebdo_ has shocked the public, which is horrified by the violent deaths of 12 people in the center of Paris. The video images, viewed by millions, of the gunmen firing their weapons and killing an already-wounded policeman have imparted to Wednesday’s events an extraordinary actuality.
In the immediate aftermath of the shootings, the state and media are seeking to exploit the fear and the confusion of the public. Once again, the political bankruptcy and essentially reactionary character of terrorism is exposed. It serves the interests of the state, which utilizes the opportunity provided by the terrorists to whip up support for authoritarianism and militarism. In 2003, when the Bush administration invaded Iraq, French popular opposition was so overwhelming that the government led by President Jacques Chirac was compelled to oppose the war, even in the face of massive political pressure from the United States. Now, 12 years later, as President François Hollande is striving to transform France into the United States’ principal ally in the “war on terror,” the attack in Paris plays into his hands.

In these efforts Hollande can rely on the media, which in such circumstances directs all its energies toward the emotional manipulation and political disorientation of the public. The capitalist media, skillfully combining the suppression of information with half-truths and outright lies, devises a narrative that is calculated to appeal not only to the basest instincts of the broad public, but also to its democratic and idealistic sentiments.
Throughout Europe and the United States, the claim is being made that the attack on the magazine _Charlie Hebdo_ was an assault on the freedom of the press and the unalienable right of journalists in a democratic society to express themselves without loss of freedom or fear for their lives. The killing of the _Charlie Hebdo_ cartoonists and editors is being proclaimed an assault on the principles of free speech that are, supposedly, held so dear in Europe and the United States. The attack on _Charlie Hebdo_ is, thus, presented as another outrage by Muslims who cannot tolerate Western “freedoms.” From this the conclusion must be drawn that the “war on terror”—i.e., the imperialist onslaught on the Middle East, Central Asia and North and Central Africa—is an unavoidable necessity.

In the midst of this orgy of democratic hypocrisy, no reference is made to the fact that the American military, in the course of its wars in the Middle East, is responsible for the deaths of at least 15 journalists. In the on-going narrative of

“Freedom of Speech Under Attack,” there is no place for any mention of the 2003 air-to-surface missile attack on the offices of Al Jazeera in Baghdad that left three journalists dead and four wounded.
Nor is anything being written or said about the July 2007 murder of two Reuters journalists working in Baghdad, staff photographer Namir Noor-Eldeen and driver Saeed Chmagh. Both men were deliberately targeted by US Apache gunships while on assignment in East Baghdad.

The American and international public was first able to view a video of the cold-blooded murder of the two journalists as well as a group of Iraqis—taken from one of the gunships—as the result of WikiLeaks’ release of classified material that it had obtained from an American soldier, Corporal Bradley Chelsea Manning.

And how has the United States and Europe acted to protect WikiLeaks’ exercise of free speech? Julian Assange, the founder and publisher of WikiLeaks, has been subjected to relentless persecution. Leading political and media figures in the United States and Canada have denounced him as a “terrorist” and demanded his arrest, with some even calling publicly for his murder. Assange is being pursued on fraudulent “rape” allegations concocted by American and Swedish intelligence services. He has been compelled to seek sanctuary in the Ecuadorian Embassy in London, which is under constant guard by British police who will seize Assange if he steps out of the embassy. As for Chelsea Manning, she is presently in prison, serving out a 35-year sentence for treason.

That is how the great capitalist “democracies” of North America and Europe have demonstrated their commitment to free speech and the safety of journalists!

The dishonest and hypocritical narrative spun out by the state and the media requires that _Charlie Hebdo_ and its murdered cartoonists and journalists be upheld as martyrs to free speech and representatives of a revered democratic tradition of hard-hitting iconoclastic journalism.

In a column published Wednesday in the _Financial Times,_ the liberal historian Simon Schama places _Charlie Hebdo_ in a glorious tradition of journalistic irreverence that “is the lifeblood of freedom.” He recalls the great European satirists between the sixteenth and nineteenth centuries who subjected the great and powerful to their withering scorn. Among their illustrious targets, Schama reminds us, were the brutal Duke of Alba, who in the 1500s drowned the Dutch struggle for freedom in blood; the French “Sun King,” Louis XIV; the British Prime Minister William Pitt; and the Prince of Wales. “Satire,” writes Schama, “became the oxygen of politics, ventilating healthy howls of derision in coffee houses and taverns where caricatures circulated every day and every week.”

Schama places _Charlie Hebdo_ in a tradition to which it does not belong. All the great satirists to whom Schama refers were representatives of a democratic Enlightenment who directed their scorn against the powerful and corrupt defenders of aristocratic privilege. In its relentlessly degrading portrayals of Muslims, _Charlie Hebdo_ has mocked the poor and the powerless.

To speak bluntly and honestly about the sordid, cynical and degraded character of C_harlie Hebdo_ is not to condone the killing of its personnel. But when the slogan “I am Charlie” is adopted and heavily promoted by the media as the slogan of protest demonstrations, those who have not been overwhelmed by state and media propaganda are obligated to reply: “We oppose the violent assault on the magazine, but we are not—and have nothing in common with—‘Charlie.’”
Marxists are no strangers to the struggle to overcome the influence of religion among the masses. But they conduct this struggle with the understanding that religious faith is sustained by conditions of adversity and desperate hardship. Religion is not to be mocked, but understood and criticized as Karl Marx understood and criticized it:
“_Religious_ distress is … the _expression_ of real distress and also the _protest_ against real distress. Religion is the sigh of the oppressed creature, the heart of a heartless world, just as it is the spirit of spiritless conditions. It is the _opium_ of the people.

“To abolish religion as the _illusory_ happiness of the people is to demand their _real_ happiness. The demand to give up illusions about the existing affairs is the _demand to give up a state of affairs that needs illusions_. The criticism of religion is therefore _in embryo the criticism of the vale of tears_, the halo of which is religion.” [_Contribution to Critique of Hegel’s Philosophy of Law,_ in _Marx and Engels Collected Works_, Volume 3 (New York, 1975), pp. 175-76]
One has only to read these words to see the intellectual and moral chasm that separates Marxism from the unhealthy milieu of the ex-left political cynicism that has found expression in _Charlie Hebdo_. There has been nothing enlightening, let alone edifying, in their puerile and often obscene denigration of the Muslim religion and its traditions.

The cynically provocative anti-Muslim caricatures that have appeared on so many covers of _Charlie Hebdo_ have pandered to and facilitated the growth of right-wing chauvinist movements in France. It is absurd to claim, by way of defense of _Charlie Hebdo_, that its cartoons are all “in good fun” and have no political consequences. Aside from the fact that the French government is desperate to rally support for its growing military agenda in Africa and the Middle East, France is a country where the influence of the neo-fascist National Front is growing rapidly. In this political context, _Charlie Hebdo_ has facilitated the growth of a form of politicized anti-Muslim sentiment that bears a disturbing resemblance to the politicized anti-Semitism that emerged as a mass movement in France in the 1890s.
In its use of crude and vulgar caricatures that purvey a sinister and stereotyped image of Muslims, _Charlie Hebdo_ recalls the cheap racist publications that played a significant role in fostering the anti-Semitic agitation that swept

France during the famous Dreyfus Affair, which erupted in 1894 after a Jewish officer was accused and falsely convicted of espionage on behalf of Germany. In whipping up popular hatred of Jews, _La Libre Parole_ [“Free Speech”], published by the infamous Edoard Adolfe Drumont, made highly effective use of cartoons that employed the familiar anti-Semitic devices. The caricatures served to inflame public opinion, inciting mobs against Dreyfus and his defenders, such as Emile Zola, the great novelist and author of _J’Accuse_.
The _World Socialist Web Site_, on the basis of long-standing political principles, opposes and unequivocally condemns the terrorist assault on _Charlie Hebdo_. But we refuse to join in the portrayal of _Charlie Hebdo_ as a martyr to the cause of democracy and free speech, and we warn our readers to be wary of the reactionary agenda that motivates this hypocritical and dishonest campaign.

David North

“Free Speech” hypocrisy in the aftermath of the attack on Charlie Hebdo - World Socialist Web Site


----------



## shaheenmissile

Redhawk said:


> Being called a hillbilly by a Moslem is like being called ugly by a toad.


Honestly we love our faith,or Prophet , Our Quran and Our Allah. and don't expect you to love it or understand it. So being called all sorts by you means nothing .


----------



## Rasengan

> Ha, ha, ha! In YOUR dreams! If Moslems ever did become a majority in Australia, they would only manage to turn the country into a failed-state shithole like they have in every other country they are a majority.



Thief the education system in Australia must be flawed, because your level of knowledge is fairly limited. Qatar is not a failed state actually it has the best per capita income in the world. In 2022 it will host the football world cup in which Australia may also participate turd. Drinking too much beer must have clogged up your brain


----------



## Gabriel92

By tomorrow,10.500 soldiers will be deployed to protect sensitive areas.
The 717 schools and synagogues of our country will be proteged by 4.700 police officers and gendarmes.





























.


----------



## ito

Now @Chinese-Dragon is getting personal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

